# The DIS Fit: 2019 thread. Join us in the New Hopes and Goals thread.



## ottawamom

Ok gang, you wanted a thread to keep us motivated. Here we go! This is a thread for those of us in need of community motivation to get moving and keep moving.

Our goals are wide and varied. Weight loss, pain relief, improved energy levels etc.

I'm not well informed about most things fitness (just so you know) but I do like to walk.

This thread is not meant to detract from the general chit chat over on the Airmiles thread but rather it is a place where we can vent our frustration and gain insight into what others are doing to get moving.

I'll leave the next two posts as a place where informative links can be posted.

Let me know what you would like to see in this thread.


----------



## ottawamom

Useful links suggested by thread members:

*Grow Young Fitness*

*Walk at Home - *this link takes you to the website but there are lots of great videos on YouTube.


----------



## ottawamom

Recipes suggested by thread members
*
Hot and Sour soup - *brought to you by marchingstar

*Almond Butter Chocolate Chip Cookies - *brought to you by Donald-my hero (see post # 221, page 12 for variations)


----------



## hdrolfe

Thanks for starting this up  I was thinking of it but had no idea where to start!

I did get moving yesterday and actually got up this morning before work to do a 1 mile "walk". I am SO sore from yesterdays exercise. I am very out of shape. I have a plan though, and it's starting pretty easy, just 20 to 30 minutes of exercise a day for the next few weeks. At least it's supposed to be easy but after doing the workout yesterday I am not sure! I am very out of shape. I hope it gets easier soon. My legs are sore and it's hard to get up and down, which is a little sad because I've also started drinking more water... 

My goals are two fold, first is Disney in about 8 months. I want to lose 40 pounds by then and be able to walk 20k steps or more while on the trip without feeling so uncomfortable. Second is for my cruise in 14 months, I'd like to be in a place where I feel I can do the ropes course on the ship, maybe do a horseback riding excursion and be comfortable wearing my swimsuit in public. I will do that part any way, but I'd like to not feel quite so sausage like while doing so. Ideally I'd like to be at a "healthy" weight, which is many pounds away. 

I am cleaning up my eating, not just relying on exercise, since of course weight loss is 80-90% what you eat. Sadly all those chips I bought for airmiles on Friday will now be eaten by my son (won't he be happy!).  I plan to do indoor exercise until the weather warms up and then get to walking/jogging with the dog and kiddo. Maybe even some bike riding in the summer. 

I have a list of little rewards set up for my mini goals, next reward will be a new lunch bag! 

Lets go guys and gals!


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks for being the first post. I hope those who posted links over in the Airmiles thread will import them here and I will stick them in Post 2 or 3. I had to run out to the dentist this morning but wanted to get this started.

I'll have to get some advice from @Donald - my hero on how to do those fancy links she does.

My goal with getting moving is to feel better and have more energy. I know if I do those two things the weight loss will likely happen, if not Oh Well! I'd like to start with a mid-day 30 min walk outside in addition to my walking the dog 2x1km. I find if I add the increase in exercise slowly into my daily routine it becomes something I can keep up with. Too much too soon and I know I will just give up in a few weeks.

I am actively looking for a treadmill, there are so many choices out there. I decided I'm not really a get dressed, go to the gym, walk on a treadmill there, get dressed again, drive home etc kind of person. It will be walk outside or get a treadmill at home for me.


----------



## hdrolfe

I'm hopefully doing this right. These are the names I found in the Airmiles thread that expressed interest in this check in. Hopefully others will join too! 

@star72232 @bababear_50 @Disney Addicted @AngelDisney @pigletto


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Here's a really quick lesson on creating fancy-pants links -- someone else taught me eons ago over in the AM thread but i forget who it was! My colour and font are the characters you have to use and the red words are my description of what to do! ***No spaces between characters so get all those things in purple squooshed togther!!*

*[ url = cut and paste the entire URL here ] Type whatever you want to have the link called here [ / url ]*

*Let me know if it's not clear, I'm currently working on one of my goals for today and have already spent too much time sitting here  I NEED to tidy my desk and all of the flat surfaces in this room... since it's the spare bedroom the flat surface is MASSIVE!*


----------



## pigletto

Yay! So happy to see us get started. Thank you Ottawamom. And thanks to everyone who chooses to join in. It’s feels a little hard and vulnerable to admit you aren’t happy with your curent state of health or fitness . That’s made so much easier with support, encouragement and caring from friends. 

I was an avid walker and walked my dogs twice a day every day. I got very busy so it fell off a lot and in that same timeframe my one dog became really reactive with other dogs we come across on walks . He’s a sweet guy but he’s feels threatened when restrained. Long story short my walking fell way off the wagon because I wasn’t comfortable bringing both of them out together anymore. He’s better on his own, so I would like to switch to a short morning walk for my dog with arthritis in his knee, then drop him off and pick up the other one for a much longer one.  On days that it’s too cold I am going to try the YMCA track in our town so that I don’t get out of the habit for weeks at a time. 

One thing I really noticed when I was walking regularly was that my stress levels were much lower. It really gave me time to clear my head so to speak. Right now we are in the middle of moving houses and I could use the stress release benefits of regular exercise and time to think. It’s been a really rough few months around here in more than one way . Eating healthy and getting exercise is going to be my gift to myself to feel better . I’m joining Watchers Online for the diet portion and starting with walking again . I’d love to lose 60 pounds but my first goal will be 30 for the wedding I am attending in June.


----------



## marchingstar

I’ll try joining along!

I’ve kept a tiny human alive for 8 months. sometimes that means prioritizing convenience, so I’ve been less active and eaten less well than pre-baby. 

but now, our kiddo watches everything we do, and I want to foster a healthy relationship to food and activity. plus, we’re starting to think about adding another to our family and our fertility doc suggested a bit of weight loss first. i guess i’m aiming to lose about 25 pounds, although i’m really not tied to a particular number. 

i’m trying to eat less processed foods and make time to walk daily. one thing that helps me get out for daily walks, silly as it might be, is playing pokémon go. there are bonuses for walking a certain distance per week, for going out daily, etc. it isn’t tracking weight loss, just helping me set and maintain the habits i want. i also love listening to podcasts while i walk. 

i’d love to hear meal ideas or favourite recipes if anyone has ones share!


----------



## bababear_50

Love the title,,thanks for starting the thread Ottawamom
...I was so sleepy after lunch and was thinking of taking 40 winks,,,so I just made myself go...go....go..outside.
*Get Moving*
My goal is just to be more active. I'll try (I am going to) to walk outside each day and if it's too slippery
I'll head to the Mall on the way home from work.
Hip and foot are a bit tender this time around but I'll just have to suck it up and *Get Moving*.
Hugs to everyone!
Mel


----------



## Disney Addicted

Thanks Ottawamom for starting this thread!!

I also use to be an avid walker.  I walked the kids back-and-forth to school every day (4 KM); then graduated to walking on my own when they got too old (5 KM) and slowly stopped.

Last year (Jan 2018) I decided I *had* to get started again as we were going on a cruise (April 2018) and started up with Planet Fitness.  In 4 months, between the treadmill and tracking my food I had lost 22 lbs by our cruise date!   I kept it mostly off over summer, even though my walking lessened as I frantically worked to get a baby quilt done by September.  Then plantar fasciitis flared up in October and I stopped walking completely.  I've been afraid to weigh myself.  I'm sure I gained most, if not all, of the weight back.

However, I'm back at PF again.  I felt so good last summer with those 22 lbs gone.  My back was feeling great; I could bend & move; no pain in the morning.  I want that feeling back again!!

So, between my back and our trip in August, I have lots of motivation.

This morning I took my iPhone and earbuds to PF.  I watched 2 1/2 episodes of Friends while I walked for an hour.  My legs are sore but I couldn't keep the grin off my face the entire work-out.


----------



## ottawamom

Disney Addicted said:


> Thanks Ottawamom for starting this thread!!
> 
> I also use to be an avid walker.  I walked the kids back-and-forth to school every day (4 KM); then graduated to walking on my own when they got too old (5 KM) and slowly stopped.
> 
> Last year (Jan 2018) I decided I *had* to get started again as we were going on a cruise (April 2018) and started up with Planet Fitness.  In 4 months, between the treadmill and tracking my food I had lost 22 lbs by our cruise date!   I kept it mostly off over summer, even though my walking lessened as I frantically worked to get a baby quilt done by September.  Then plantar fasciitis flared up in October and I stopped walking completely.  I've been afraid to weigh myself.  I'm sure I gained most, if not all, of the weight back.
> 
> However, I'm back at PF again.  I felt so good last summer with those 22 lbs gone.  My back was feeling great; I could bend & move; no pain in the morning.  I want that feeling back again!!
> 
> So, between my back and our trip in August, I have lots of motivation.
> 
> This morning I took my iPhone and earbuds to PF.  I watched 2 1/2 episodes of Friends while I walked for an hour.  My legs are sore but I couldn't keep the grin off my face the entire work-out.



I so hear you. I haven't stepped on a scale in years. My new goal after walking this morning is to lose enough inches to have my fleece lined jeans fit comfortably (necessary for winter walking in Ottawa) I'm off for my afternoon walk as soon as I finish typing this.

Hi to a fellow quilter also. I've been working on 2019 Christmas presents the past two weeks (quilted table runners). My new strategy may be that I have to walk before I can sit down and quilt.

Glad to see everyone who has joined the walking group. Together we'll all have a healthier 2019.

Maybe we also need a clean this clutter thread to get on track with decluttering the house (@Donald - my hero)


----------



## Aladora

Adding my thanks to Ottawamom for starting this thread!

I'm joining this thread as a combo of wanting motivation and a bit of a vent thread because losing weight for me is harder than it should be for a woman my age. (almost 47 *gulp*)

A bit of background, some of this I may have mentioned in passing in other threads. I am sorry if any of this is TMI for anyone here, especially the gentlemen of the group but also some of the ladies! I'll hide it in spoiler tags in case people are not interested in reading it.



Spoiler



When I was 34, I was diagnosed with breast cancer. Part way through my chemo, I found out (not surprisingly at all) that I carry one of the BRCA genetic mutations that predisposes me to not only breast but also ovarian cancer. 

After my chemo was done, I decided to have a bilateral mastectomy. I was 35 at the time. Because of my BRCA mutation, it was recommended that I also have my ovaries removed, which I did when I was 38. This put me immediately into menopause which has made losing weight much harder than it used to.

Between my mastecomy and oophorectomy (ovary removal), I got my rear end in gear and lost 30ish pounds so I know I used to be able to do it. Since my ooph, I have gained 40+ pounds which I have not been able to shift.

Now, I'll be honest here and admit that I could do more to try and lose the weight. I snack on a bit too much junk, although I do eat a fairly healthy diet. I also do enjoy a drink or two too many and I know that this does not help. 

I have been going to spin 2-3 times a week since last May and I work my butt off but I am really not seeing too much progress, at least not visually. I am definitely getting fitter because I don't feel like dying after every class anymore but I don't really see any change.

Getting forced into menopause at such an early age has been frustrating.



Short, cleaned up version of it is that I am at an age where losing weight is not happening as easily as before and I am getting annoyed.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*OK, ok, i've been inspired to add some comments  Still working away at this horrific mess i call an office but i need a break so it will be in point form*

*just turned 56 -- @Aladora , i had that happen 2 weeks before my 30th B-day and YES, so much harder to drop & keep off the pounds. Plus notice how everything just shifts southward????*
*@pigletto I've been doing WW ever since someone asked me when my baby was due and i said "13 years ago" (she'll turn 30 in March) because of the above point it took 18 months to lose 70 lbs and then after a 10 year break another 30 to bring it an even 100  I've kept it off for almost 11 years now -- once you get the hang of it and realize portion size is important it's easy(er)*
*I'm bipolar (no surprise here right??!!) and the meds required for that make point 1 even harder and just sucks the motivation out of me*
*I rarely sleep more than 6 hours a night but need about 10 so i'm a constant zombie adding to lack of motivation*
*Gastritis is currently ruling my life, seriously screwing up the diet part of my life -- carbs carbs & more carbs*
*Only form of movement i do is walking -- i LOATH anything else, too lazy perhaps?? *
*I hate the way my body looks in anything that remotely resembles work-out clothing so i ain't going anywhere that is required. Also have an aversion to paying money to do something i can do for free at home or out walking*
*I have found that when i put the headphones on and listen to an audio book I'm able to walk further without getting bored, seriously, my 45 minute downtown to catch the bus at 4:45 am is much more fun! Our library has a ton to borrow, I've got several series on the go so i don't get stuck in a rut with a character and then mourn their loss when the series is done. I'm dreading finishing the Alphabet Murders because i know Sue Grafton died while writing the "Z" book*
*When I'm walking anywhere the headphones are on and since i get lost in thought with the books, it's music and i pick upbeat ones for Toronto so i can keep up with the pace. Current one on repeat is the soundtrack from Greatest Showman that does get a few sideways glances when i get carried away and the steps become a little closer to dancing  or the odd fist pump during "This is Me"*
*Now for a few suggestions -- take with a HUGE grain of salt with the understanding I ain't no expert on any of this!! S**et some goals for yourself that are attainable or you'll get frustrated, feel guilty, and stop when you don't make the end goal. Instead of saying I'm wanting to be in shape for a trip that's months away, make it easier to meet, perhaps I want to be in motion for 15 minutes a day. Too much? How about "I'll park at the end of the row instead of circling the lot to get a spot in the first row" Need to lose 50 lbs? That's too lofty to reach, instead try to lose 1 - 2 lbs a WEEK, seriously, if you drop it too quickly it will NOT stay off. You need to give your body a chance to realize you're not in starvation mode. You want to start a new way of life and (again this is IMHO) don't use the word "Diet" because it tends to have a  start & end date setting you up for failure once you get to the "end" and start having all the things you denied yourself along the way. 

Oh good grief, even starting out saying that I'm gonna be brief has led to a marathon post, sorry gang!*


----------



## Disney Addicted

ottawamom said:


> I so hear you. I haven't stepped on a scale in years. My new goal after walking this morning is to loose enough inches to have my fleece lined jeans fit comfortably (necessary for winter walking in Ottawa) I'm off for my afternoon walk as soon as I finish typing this.
> 
> Hi to a fellow quilter also. I've been working on 2019 Christmas presents the past two weeks (quilted table runners). My new strategy may be that I have to walk before I can sit down and quilt.
> 
> Glad to see everyone who has joined the walking group. Together we'll all have a healthier 2019.
> 
> Maybe we also need a clean this clutter thread to get on track with decluttering the house (@Donald - my hero)



Where have you found fleece lined jeans?  I would love a pair!  I need a size 22 though and any time I find a store that has them, they don't have a 22... (do you hear me Mark's Work Wear?!)

That quilt was only my third quilt ever and maybe a little too ambious in such a short time frame.  I had started it in January but next thing I knew it was July and needed to be complete for September.  The front was comprised of almost 3,000 one inch squares.  I just LOVE how it turned out though and had a hard time giving it away.  I would have thought between the ironing board being turned on all day and the 40 degree heat wave with no A/C that July would have melted the pounds off, right?  LMAO

 

My first quilt was pixel art again (only much larger squares) to make a Minecraft Creeper quilt for my son.  I had no idea just how much I would love making quilts.

My second quilt I am still working on.  I really need to finish it.  It's for my daughter.  I cannot stand the design (neither she or I choose it) but she loves it.  That's my goal this year.  Get hers done.  Then I need to sew a king-size quilt for my brother and his second wife as a wedding gift.  Yeah, that won't be done until the end of 2020 if they're lucky.  I have to finish mapping it out on my Excel spreadsheet but it looks like it's going to be about 10,000 one inch squares.  As much as I love the pixel design I may need to rethink it and find a different design that will be easier.


----------



## ottawamom

Pixel quilts are sooo cool. You must have the patience of a saint. I used to make all my quilted things by hand but I bought a new sewing machine last summer and have been working on that since then.

Donald, you have inspired me with words to live by (small steps, long term change of lifestyle, portion control I have to work on). I went out for me afternoon walk. It was sunny out so that was nice. Came home ate a healthy pear and fell asleep on the sofa. Oh well. Baby steps... I'll get there. Best part of starting this thread is I've guilted myself into making certain I participate in some daily physical activity.

Tomorrows another day.


----------



## Aladora

Donald - my hero said:


> *just turned 56 -- @Aladora , i had that happen 2 weeks before my 30th B-day and YES, so much harder to drop & keep off the pounds. Plus notice how everything just shifts southward????*




Heck yes! I carry so much more weight around my mid-section now, it looks a bit strange because when I had my reconstruction done, they used tissue from me abdomen to rebuild my breasts which left me with a scar that runs hip to hip but also creates a line where above and below gain weight but the scar does not expand...if that makes sense? 

If I can ask...was it naturally when you were 30 or forced like mine? (Feel free to tell me you don't want to answer, I tend to be very open with talking about my journey and sometimes forget that others are more private than I am.)



Donald - my hero said:


> *When I'm walking anywhere the headphones are on and since i get lost in thought with the books, it's music and i pick upbeat ones for Toronto so i can keep up with the pace. Current one on repeat is the soundtrack from Greatest Showman that does get a few sideways glances when i get carried away and the steps become a little closer to dancing  or the odd fist pump during "This is Me"*




I rent a parking spot about 750m from my office so I end up doing a 1.5km round trip each day. I used to listen to music but found my self singing along like I do when I am in my car! People would give me strange looks so I've switched to listening to podcasts instead. 

If you are looking for an interesting one, check out Futility Closet, it is really fun!


----------



## Aladora

Disney Addicted said:


> Where have you found fleece lined jeans?  I would love a pair!  I need a size 22 though and any time I find a store that has them, they don't have a 22... (do you hear me Mark's Work Wear?!)
> 
> That quilt was only my third quilt ever and maybe a little too ambious in such a short time frame.  I had started it in January but next thing I knew it was July and needed to be complete for September.  The front was comprised of almost 3,000 one inch squares.  I just LOVE how it turned out though and had a hard time giving it away.  I would have thought between the ironing board being turned on all day and the 40 degree heat wave with no A/C that July would have melted the pounds off, right?  LMAO
> 
> View attachment 375633
> 
> My first quilt was pixel art again (only much larger squares) to make a Minecraft Creeper quilt for my son.  I had no idea just how much I would love making quilts.
> 
> My second quilt I am still working on.  I really need to finish it.  It's for my daughter.  I cannot stand the design (neither she or I choose it) but she loves it.  That's my goal this year.  Get hers done.  Then I need to sew a king-size quilt for my brother and his second wife as a wedding gift.  Yeah, that won't be done until the end of 2020 if they're lucky.  I have to finish mapping it out on my Excel spreadsheet but it looks like it's going to be about 10,000 one inch squares.  As much as I love the pixel design I may need to rethink it and find a different design that will be easier.



That is stunning!


----------



## star72232

I'm definitely along for the ride!  My goal at this point is to do cardio 3X a week (either the bike or treadmill most of the time) and then do strength training 3X a week as well.  Like I said, I work in a gym, so I have no excuse.  I'm the chiropractor for a health services clinic that works out of a gym.

I had half my thyroid out a month ago, so I'm now healed enough to officially back to being able to work out properly.  DH and I are working together on diet, trying to limit the stuff we shouldn't be eating and increase our veggie intake.  I find I need to track my food intake, which drives DH nuts.  He just eats less, which I wish would work for me.  I've lost a lot of weight before (I lost 60lb in 2008), but 2 more kids, a thyroid that was a bit wonky, and poor eating has caught up to me and I'm back where I was at that point.  

Although dropping weight is a nice component, for me this change is because I need to be healthier and give my kids a better example.  All 4 of my grandparents died of heart issues, and I want to be there for my kids.


----------



## ottawamom

Disney Addicted said:


> Where have you found fleece lined jeans?  I would love a pair!  I need a size 22 though and any time I find a store that has them, they don't have a 22... (do you hear me Mark's Work Wear?!)



I got the jeans at Marks years ago. DS wanted a pair so I took a pair of his jeans turned them inside out. Used them as the pattern for the liner. Stitched the side seams and the crotch at the back then I hand stitched this to the waistband and around the zipper and the hem of the pants. Voila your own lined jeans. Just make sure to get polar fleece that isn't too thick (they do hold their heat). I've actually thought about doing this with one of my current pairs of pants but I'm currently squeezing myself into my old ones (uncomfortable though they are it's added motivation)


----------



## marchingstar

whoa this thread is flying!



Disney Addicted said:


> Where have you found fleece lined jeans?  I would love a pair!  I need a size 22 though and any time I find a store that has them, they don't have a 22... (do you hear me Mark's Work Wear?!



i buy flannel lined jeans at eddie bauer. just searched and it looks like they go up to size 24. your walks will be so much cozier—lined jeans are my favourite too!

i’m not going to reply to everyone individually, but i’ll just say it’s nice that there are so many of us from different walks of life but we can all be here for one another 

and for those looking for podcasts: 99% invisible is one of my favourites. the stories sometimes seem a bit weird, but end up using something small (say, water fountain design) to make a huge, thought provoking point.


----------



## hdrolfe

I agree about the small steps. I'm just trying to do 20 minutes a day of activity. But I laid out a plan for my workouts because if I wake up and have a choice (which one should I do?) I become much less likely to do any of them! Too many choices leads to indecision, leads to me just saying screw it, I'll start tomorrow! I have to admit, I would not wear my workout clothes in public, hopefully by spring? I am rather tired today from getting up early, and hungry from trying to cut too much from my eating today. I guess I need to do those changes slower as well.

I am 43, soon to be 44 (holy smokes! 4 years ago was our first disney trip/cruise!) and in whatcha call it, perimenopause? Any way. I also have a sluggish thyroid that I don't take medication for, it never did anything for me. While I know this will be hard, I think 40 pounds in 8 months should be doable, it's 1-2 lbs a week. And it really isn't so much about the weight loss, though I do need to lose weight, the goal is just being active. Realistically the next few weeks I just want to move more... I do hope I don't hurt quite so much in future days. I guess once my body adjusts it will be better. If I don't lose weight at first, that is ok. I may put off the bigger diet changes until after my birthday... 

I'm happy to hear from you all and what you are doing and what works for you! Lots of chatting  Love it!!!


----------



## bababear_50

I love the idea of small steps(baby steps) it kind of takes the pressure off and allows for your own natural motivation 
to kick in. I am 59 but in my heart I am 30.
I struggled for many years angry at my mom for dying at such a young age and not being there for me over the years,,,so many questions I had for her. She was the Bees Knees of a mom-- she just died to soon.
 I went through early menopause at 39-40 and then at age 43 I began a battle with Thyroid disease.
I no longer have a Thyroid --Radioactive Iodine treatment,, but do take daily meds to stay somewhat normal.
The Thyroid is the master control of your whole body so when I start losing my hair or gaining weight or becoming agitated easily I know it's time to get my levels checked. Just this past year I have been swinging from Hyper to Hypo 3 times. I've learned that you have to take control of your own health care and that you know your own body better than any doctor you see for 10 minutes once in awhile.
This is lovely to natter and chatter,,,
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*We're standing here waiting for my instant pot to come up to pressure to finish cooking the roast, can I just say how much I love this thing, so I have a few minutes to answer a couple of questions make a few comments.*
*My early plunge into menopause was Surgical that happened on a somewhat emergency basis 2 days before Christmas, that was not a fun year! It had originally been scheduled for the week of Valentine's but my body had other plans and a little TMI bleeding just wouldn't stop. Put on hormone treatments the next morning and every year  the doctor gives me the speech about how they're not good for long term use and every year I tell her yes I hear you  , put it in my folder you told me and yes I will keep taking them. We are all aware, both male and female, of how much our hormones play with our moods and it is an agreement between myself and my three psychiatrists that my medication is a fine Balancing Act and I will not change anything.*

*I also have trouble with my thyroid and take medication for that as well and like the rest of you have mentioned I have a very clear idea of when that needs to be checked. One of the biggest problems I have is controlling my temperature I cannot stand excessive Heat which makes winter months difficult when I head into Toronto. I leave the house with  long johns, turtleneck sweater,  hoodie ,heavy down coat, hat, mitt the whole works! get into the City and I have to find someplace to strip off the inner layers and walk around without my coat on for a while till I can cool off. It also is closely tied to my psychiatric medication as well Everytime We adjust the thyroid medication it comes time to take a look at those as well, can I just say how much I hate my life sometimes!!!*


----------



## ottawamom

Who knew we all had so much bottled up inside. It seems like this is a much needed New Year thread. Since we're all sharing, I'm 56 soon to be 57 and that number for some reason has hit me hard. I want to be more like my mental age (somewhere in my 40's) than late 50's. I think this thread is going to be good therapy for all those little things that bug us. I'm glad so many of you have joined up.


----------



## Debbie

I posted on the other thread. DH and I have been using GrowYoungFitness.com It has exercises that you do standing or sitting (never on the floor), works on core, strength, cardio, balance, yoga, knee exercises . . .  Both of us have lost weight without using the eating program on the site. Very pleased with the results since having been diagnosed with arthritis in my knees, the treadmill has caused some issues. Hopefully, as I lose weight, I’ll be able to add the treadmill back in. It’s where I watch my Netflix shows.


----------



## Aladora

Donald - my hero said:


> *Put on hormone treatments the next morning and every year  the doctor gives me the speech about how they're not good for long term use and every year I tell her yes I hear you  , put it in my folder you told me and yes I will keep taking them. *



I’ve been on HRT for a little over 8 years and my gyn, oncologist and gp have all agreed that I am fine to take them for another 4-5 years, until I am around 51. It took a while to find the right meds but I am perfectly happy with the ones I have been on for the past 18 months.


----------



## bababear_50

Debbie said:


> I posted on the other thread. DH and I have been using GrowYoungFitness.com It has exercises that you do standing or sitting (never on the floor), works on core, strength, cardio, balance, yoga, knee exercises . . .  Both of us have lost weight without using the eating program on the site. Very pleased with the results since having been diagnosed with arthritis in my knees, the treadmill has caused some issues. Hopefully, as I lose weight, I’ll be able to add the treadmill back in. It’s where I watch my Netflix shows.


Hi Debbie
Thank-you for sharing and the link.
I'm going to have a look around their site after work today,exercising and arthritis is definitely a bit of a challenge.
I am glad you have found something that is working for you.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## momof2gr8kids

I'm in!

I was very active up until the fall.  Usually go to the gym in the winters and walk and hike lots in the spring/summer/fall.  I was making sure I got in at least 5 km five times a week.  But my moms health is failing, and she's been in hospital on and off. Plus my brother is in hospital in another city so I've had to make a couple of trips there as he's single, no family, etc. and was on life support early December.  So I've spent September til now basically sitting in my office, or a hospital chair, or waiting in doctor's offices, or sitting in my vehicle driving to these places or driving kids to their activities/work.  And eating like crap and drinking lots of double doubles to get me through the day! LOL  Unfortunately I am not one of those people that lose weight when they are stressed!

So, things have settled down a bit and I'm trying to get to the gym at least 3 times a week.  We have a treadmill at home I need to dust off and get running.  Plus I like the idea of those walking videos some of you posted.  Will try those out for a quick workout when I can't get out! 

I was hoping to lose 20 lbs before our March break trip and work up my stamina since I plan to do lots of hiking, walking etc. in Hawaii.  I've lost 5 so far, not sure 15 is doable if I'm trying to do a safe 1-2 lbs per week.  I've cut out a lot of crap and I ended up giving in and buying some meal replacement shake mix to keep at work and at home for those times I'm running here and there and didn't get a chance to prep healthy food.  I figure it's better than a crappy muffin from the hospital coffee shop when I've had to run there last minute after work.

I also hate the cold.  Not a skiier but I have some friends that snow shoe so I'm thinking about getting a pair to get out "hiking" on slighly warmer days.  Every year I say this is the year I'm going to take up cross country...then say maybe next year.  LOL


----------



## hdrolfe

Well I got up and did a 20 minute workout. Then kiddo decided he is too sick to go to school. Again. He has been sick a lot. I know a great deal of it is anxiety he is dealing with, and we are working on ways to cope, but sometimes it is too much for him. Now I'm exhausted  and could have slept in! Oh well!  I was up in time to see that MNSSHP 2019 tickets are on sale already. And while my first instinct was to buy them, they are not in our plans or budget for this August's trip... so I'll try not to.

The dog is happy I'm home today, he is crated during the day because he gets into everything. He was confined to the kitchen at one point but I kept coming home to find him on the table and that's just gross so now he is in a crate. When we are home obviously he gets to be out and run around, and sleep on the couch. I should take him for walks but he gets a little up in other dogs faces, and I worry he'll do that to the wrong dog. We do in the spring/summer more, since I can go off the path onto the grass to avoid other puppies. In the winter we play a lot of fetch in the house and the backyard. 

Now to stick to the eating today. Being at home, so many things are tempting! Plus I live almost next door to McDonalds which has $1 coffee again (in Ontario at least). I could sure use one this morning.


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks @Donald - my hero, I followed your posting a link instructions ever so carefully and what do you know it worked! There's hope for me yet.


----------



## kuhltiffany

Ok, Ya'll have totally motivated me to actually use the treadmill I have!  Since moving to Ottawa 2 years ago I have gained a ton of weight.  In the winter it's so icy it's not safe to walk outside, not that I would anyway...  At home we have a treadmill set up and a TV on the wall in front so I really have no excuse now.

Goals, well, just move more?  We doing a 1 month Europe trip this summer and I really don't want to be tired all the time, there's so much to see and do!  For now I'm going to try 20 minutes Monday to Friday, and eating less at night...


----------



## hdrolfe

To lose weight I normally do keto/atkins/low carb. I see that WW has a good deal on now. I'm thinking of joining for 3 months. I think that would get me all the information and ability to do the plan on my own after the 3 months? I don't want to sign up for a full year, even though I expect it would take me that or longer to lose all the weight I want to lose. What to do... 3 or 6 months? Ugh.


----------



## ottawamom

kuhltiffany said:


> Ok, Ya'll have totally motivated me to actually use the treadmill I have!  Since moving to Ottawa 2 years ago I have gained a ton of weight.  In the winter it's so icy it's not safe to walk outside, not that I would anyway...  At home we have a treadmill set up and a TV on the wall in front so I really have no excuse now.
> 
> Goals, well, just move more?  We doing a 1 month Europe trip this summer and I really don't want to be tired all the time, there's so much to see and do!  For now I'm going to try 20 minutes Monday to Friday, and eating less at night...



If you should feel inspired to walk outside I have one word for you  *Ice Grippers . *This is just one example. Costco has another version in the fall (sold out now) that I use. When I use them on I can walk on ice with confidence.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Thank you @ottawamom for starting this thread!!!

Both the dh and I are both wanting and needing to loose a little weight...me more than him   and motivated to try to loose some before the DD wedding in Mexico in May.

It's easier to stay on track with both of us needing to do it.  He wants do a paleo food plan...for me...I just want to make better choices, smaller portions, and get a little more movement.  This is a more realistic plan for us.  I just feel it is unrealistic to cut out certain foods totally...I can cut out many of carbs most of the time...but darn it...if I want cheese on my spaghetti squash with meat sauce on it...I'm going to do it lol  I thinks it's just making healthier choices. 

I am still working 2 jobs, but the second job I have asked to NOT work more than 2-3 shifts /week.  I'm still exhausted from the xmas rush, working 65-70 / week, and having zero life outside of just working, sleeping and eating.  I will keep the secon job until probably April/ May.  By then, with the dd wedding, the older son graduating 2 weeks later, and that same son needing a surgery this summer...I won't have any extra time to work 2 jobs.  It was a temporary thing as murphy's law hit us VERY HARD and  was needing the dh to work overtime and me get a second job without us adding a whole bunch of debt and still be able to be on plan to almost have zero debt when the youngest graduates...then add into there the dd destination wedding    There was no way around not putting our noses to the grind for 12- 18 months to get over this hurdle. 

I'm hoping now that I'm not working so much, I'll be able to find time and energy to add some movement again.  Before I was just exhausted from working so much.  I have repaid for my Beachbody on demand again.  So I have many workout programs to choose from to get my butt moving again. 

And as a side note...those quilts were beautiful!!!  I'm a quilter as well...not that I've had much time the last year to sew much...but I did make one quilt I sent in to Humboldt for the community to give out to emergency workers and others in the community who stepped up during that horrible time and also was able to finish one for a very good friend.


----------



## hdrolfe

@Pumpkin1172 I have been looking at Beachbody On Demand, just haven't been able to commit! I have some of their DVD sets already. Is it easy to stream? I think I'd need a way to stream to the basement TV (it has a built in DVD player and isn't connected to anything else right now). Do you have a favourite program? I know they have a bunch that are around 30 minutes a day. Considering it for a birthday present to myself in February 

And I signed up for WW for 3 months. We'll see how it goes I guess! I started tracking today but changed my mind and will start tomorrow  the foods I was eating on keto are not very WW friendly.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

hdrolfe said:


> I have been looking at Beachbody On Demand, just haven't been able to commit! I have some of their DVD sets already. Is it easy to stream?



I just use my laptop on stream it from there.  I pick the workout I want to do and press play.  I'm sooooo not the techy gal to ask who to stream things.  I'm techonolgy challenged lol.  But like I said...i just use my laptop.  It also keep tracks of your workouts and how often your able to press play.  Some are easier than others.  I really like country heat when I started.  It's an easy one...even those of us ( like me ) who can be a little uncoordinated  .  

I would go a a gym...there are LOTS in our city ( it's actually oversaturated with gyms/crossfit centers and liquor stores here ) But I just can't spend the money on that.  And i DON'T walk here in the winter...it's cold and VERY icey everywhere most of the time from our freezing/ melting weather here.  I have trouble just walking into stores...yet along walking trails or sidewalks here.  So I have to find ways to get moving inside.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Wow, I'm almost having as much trouble keeping up with this thread as i did with the StB one this year (seriously .. that was a very busy 6 weeks!!) I've just gone back and re-read the entire thread with the plan of commenting on all the posts that sparked a thought and discovered i would basically be quoting EVERYTHING! So once again the Duck is going for point form, wildly disconnected thoughts (if this annoys anyone, let me know and I'll reign it in a bit  )*

*set small goals for yourself and then reward yourself when you reach them, for those of you wanting to drop lbs don't make it food! Small piece of jewelry if that's appealing to you, new book if you like to read, or if you're able to use food without going off the rails perhaps a single totally decadent chocolate from Purdys *
*If you find yourself losing weight or inches buy a few articles of clothing that fit you NOW, don't wait until you reach your final goal. 10lbs = 1 size give or take. Hit up Value Village, Goodwill, Giant Tiger, online clearance sales, no need to break the bank. If feels good to look good and others will notice if your clothes aren't baggy and hiding your results*
*Want a way to curb the evening nibbling? Brush & floss your teeth after your last planned food -- nothing tastes good mixed with toothpaste and who wants to do that again before bed?!?!? Seriously, this works and if you couple it with getting into your jammies you're letting your body & mind know the day is over, time to settle*
*Do NOT use an all or nothing mindset -- if you fall off the wagon, not matter which portion, acknowledge that, dust yourself off and get back on it immediately. Use the phrase "i'll try again tomorrow" and you'll be more likely to have that one slip become an end. Analogy for you: if you break a dish you don't turn around and shatter the entire set, you clean it up and carry on! *
*plan "off days" or "cheat days" that you can work towards to help eliminate the above point -- if you know that Friday is an off day it makes Mon-Thurs easier to push thru. It also helps with the "starvation mode" our bodies go into if we drastically alter our eating habits -- sort of a kick start When i was actively following WW  I tracked like crazy Sun - Fri morning and as soon as i weighed in I put the paper aside and ate what i wanted, the weeks i didn't do that my weight didn't budge!*
*Before you go to bed set out whatever you need to use the following day to "move" if that's walking shoes, winter clothing, whatever, have it ready so that it's sitting there staring at you -- you'll have to either physically move it or just use it!!*


----------



## Donald - my hero

hdrolfe said:


> @Pumpkin1172 I have some of their DVD sets already. Is it easy to stream? I think I'd need a way to stream to the basement TV (it has a built in DVD player and isn't connected to anything else right now).


*Uhm, if your TV has a built in DVD player I'm not sure what the trouble is?? Don't you just stick the DVD in and push play?*

*NOW if you're asking about how to stream something from your laptop/phone you'll need something connected to your TV like a Chromecast which is SUPER easy to use if your tv has HDMI ports. It's basically plug & play, then all you need to do is use Chrome as your browser, click on the 3 dots at the top right that lets you into settings and you'll see "cast" and all of the devices you have that will let you see what's on your screen.*


----------



## hdrolfe

Donald - my hero said:


> *Uhm, if your TV has a built in DVD player I'm not sure what the trouble is?? Don't you just stick the DVD in and push play?*
> 
> *NOW if you're asking about how to stream something from your laptop/phone you'll need something connected to your TV like a Chromecast which is SUPER easy to use if your tv has HDMI ports. It's basically plug & play, then all you need to do is use Chrome as your browser, click on the 3 dots at the top right that lets you into settings and you'll see "cast" and all of the devices you have that will let you see what's on your screen.*



I can play the DVDs I have  But Beachbody on demand is a streaming service for all of their workout programs. I would need a chromecast or something. I have one on the main TV but I think it would be annoying to move from one to the other because of how the main tv is set up. I'm not sure doing them off the laptop would be that easy just for how small the screen is. But wonder if there is a way to connect the laptop to a TV.


----------



## Donald - my hero

hdrolfe said:


> I can play the DVDs I have  But Beachbody on demand is a streaming service for all of their workout programs. I would need a chromecast or something. I have one on the main TV but I think it would be annoying to move from one to the other because of how the main tv is set up. I'm not sure doing them off the laptop would be that easy just for how small the screen is. But wonder if there is a way to connect the laptop to a TV.


*Does the TV have any HDMI ports?? If so it's a simple cable from the laptop to the TV and then switch the input on the TV, maximize the window on the laptop and POOF big screen viewing. We do this ALL the time when we go to hotels, that's how we watched Harry Potter over the new year break we took AND how we kept up with our Netflix while in Disney! We keep a cable in the suitcase *


----------



## bababear_50

momof2gr8kids said:


> I'm in!
> 
> I was very active up until the fall.  Usually go to the gym in the winters and walk and hike lots in the spring/summer/fall.  I was making sure I got in at least 5 km five times a week.  But my moms health is failing, and she's been in hospital on and off. Plus my brother is in hospital in another city so I've had to make a couple of trips there as he's single, no family, etc. and was on life support early December.  So I've spent September til now basically sitting in my office, or a hospital chair, or waiting in doctor's offices, or sitting in my vehicle driving to these places or driving kids to their activities/work.  And eating like crap and drinking lots of double doubles to get me through the day! LOL  Unfortunately I am not one of those people that lose weight when they are stressed!
> 
> So, things have settled down a bit and I'm trying to get to the gym at least 3 times a week.  We have a treadmill at home I need to dust off and get running.  Plus I like the idea of those walking videos some of you posted.  Will try those out for a quick workout when I can't get out!
> 
> I was hoping to lose 20 lbs before our March break trip and work up my stamina since I plan to do lots of hiking, walking etc. in Hawaii.  I've lost 5 so far, not sure 15 is doable if I'm trying to do a safe 1-2 lbs per week.  I've cut out a lot of crap and I ended up giving in and buying some meal replacement shake mix to keep at work and at home for those times I'm running here and there and didn't get a chance to prep healthy food.  I figure it's better than a crappy muffin from the hospital coffee shop when I've had to run there last minute after work.
> 
> I also hate the cold.  Not a skiier but I have some friends that snow shoe so I'm thinking about getting a pair to get out "hiking" on slighly warmer days.  Every year I say this is the year I'm going to take up cross country...then say maybe next year.  LOL



Hugs to you Hon
dealing with everyday stuff and then adding caring for family is both emotionally and physically draining,,remember to take care of you,,the idea of some shakes is a good one.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Wow, I'm almost having as much trouble keeping up with this thread as i did with the StB one this year (seriously .. that was a very busy 6 weeks!!) I've just gone back and re-read the entire thread with the plan of commenting on all the posts that sparked a thought and discovered i would basically be quoting EVERYTHING! So once again the Duck is going for point form, wildly disconnected thoughts (if this annoys anyone, let me know and I'll reign it in a bit  )*
> 
> *set small goals for yourself and then reward yourself when you reach them, for those of you wanting to drop lbs don't make it food! Small piece of jewelry if that's appealing to you, new book if you like to read, or if you're able to use food without going off the rails perhaps a single totally decadent chocolate from Purdys *
> *If you find yourself losing weight or inches buy a few articles of clothing that fit you NOW, don't wait until you reach your final goal. 10lbs = 1 size give or take. Hit up Value Village, Goodwill, Giant Tiger, online clearance sales, no need to break the bank. If feels good to look good and others will notice if your clothes aren't baggy and hiding your results*
> *Want a way to curb the evening nibbling? Brush & floss your teeth after your last planned food -- nothing tastes good mixed with toothpaste and who wants to do that again before bed?!?!? Seriously, this works and if you couple it with getting into your jammies you're letting your body & mind know the day is over, time to settle*
> *Do NOT use an all or nothing mindset -- if you fall off the wagon, not matter which portion, acknowledge that, dust yourself off and get back on it immediately. Use the phrase "i'll try again tomorrow" and you'll be more likely to have that one slip become an end. Analogy for you: if you break a dish you don't turn around and shatter the entire set, you clean it up and carry on! *
> *plan "off days" or "cheat days" that you can work towards to help eliminate the above point -- if you know that Friday is an off day it makes Mon-Thurs easier to push thru. It also helps with the "starvation mode" our bodies go into if we drastically alter our eating habits -- sort of a kick start When i was actively following WW  I tracked like crazy Sun - Fri morning and as soon as i weighed in I put the paper aside and ate what i wanted, the weeks i didn't do that my weight didn't budge!*
> *Before you go to bed set out whatever you need to use the following day to "move" if that's walking shoes, winter clothing, whatever, have it ready so that it's sitting there staring at you -- you'll have to either physically move it or just use it!!*




This one is super important to keep me motivated
Thanks Hon
*Before you go to bed set out whatever you need to use the following day to "move" if that's walking shoes, winter clothing, whatever, have it ready so that it's sitting there staring at you -- you'll have to either physically move it or just use it!!*


----------



## bababear_50

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Thank you @ottawamom for starting this thread!!!
> 
> Both the dh and I are both wanting and needing to loose a little weight...me more than him   and motivated to try to loose some before the DD wedding in Mexico in May.
> 
> It's easier to stay on track with both of us needing to do it.  He wants do a paleo food plan...for me...I just want to make better choices, smaller portions, and get a little more movement.  This is a more realistic plan for us.  I just feel it is unrealistic to cut out certain foods totally...I can cut out many of carbs most of the time...but darn it...if I want cheese on my spaghetti squash with meat sauce on it...I'm going to do it lol  I thinks it's just making healthier choices.
> 
> I am still working 2 jobs, but the second job I have asked to NOT work more than 2-3 shifts /week.  I'm still exhausted from the xmas rush, working 65-70 / week, and having zero life outside of just working, sleeping and eating.  I will keep the secon job until probably April/ May.  By then, with the dd wedding, the older son graduating 2 weeks later, and that same son needing a surgery this summer...I won't have any extra time to work 2 jobs.  It was a temporary thing as murphy's law hit us VERY HARD and  was needing the dh to work overtime and me get a second job without us adding a whole bunch of debt and still be able to be on plan to almost have zero debt when the youngest graduates...then add into there the dd destination wedding    There was no way around not putting our noses to the grind for 12- 18 months to get over this hurdle.
> 
> I'm hoping now that I'm not working so much, I'll be able to find time and energy to add some movement again.  Before I was just exhausted from working so much.  I have repaid for my Beachbody on demand again.  So I have many workout programs to choose from to get my butt moving again.
> 
> And as a side note...those quilts were beautiful!!!  I'm a quilter as well...not that I've had much time the last year to sew much...but I did make one quilt I sent in to Humboldt for the community to give out to emergency workers and others in the community who stepped up during that horrible time and also was able to finish one for a very good friend.



A few years ago I found myself in a situation where I needed to work both fulltime and partime and did it for 15 years,,my thoughts and hugs are with you Hon,,you will get through this. Every once in awhile do something just for you.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> Well I got up and did a 20 minute workout. Then kiddo decided he is too sick to go to school. Again. He has been sick a lot. I know a great deal of it is anxiety he is dealing with, and we are working on ways to cope, but sometimes it is too much for him. Now I'm exhausted  and could have slept in! Oh well!  I was up in time to see that MNSSHP 2019 tickets are on sale already. And while my first instinct was to buy them, they are not in our plans or budget for this August's trip... so I'll try not to.
> 
> The dog is happy I'm home today, he is crated during the day because he gets into everything. He was confined to the kitchen at one point but I kept coming home to find him on the table and that's just gross so now he is in a crate. When we are home obviously he gets to be out and run around, and sleep on the couch. I should take him for walks but he gets a little up in other dogs faces, and I worry he'll do that to the wrong dog. We do in the spring/summer more, since I can go off the path onto the grass to avoid other puppies. In the winter we play a lot of fetch in the house and the backyard.
> 
> Now to stick to the eating today. Being at home, so many things are tempting! Plus I live almost next door to McDonalds which has $1 coffee again (in Ontario at least). I could sure use one this morning.



My BIG crash and burn re food is McDonalds,,,I slipped today and got a muffin with my coffee,,,oh well back to no more eating cake for breakfast tomorrow.
Hugs Hon
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I haven't done my afternoon walk today as I had to take the uncooperative highly stressed dog to the vet to have some glands dealt with. Usually when I come home I'm bad and stress eat, but not today. I figure that's enough of a step forward for today. I did walk the dog this morning. It's the first thing I do each day, get up, throw some weather appropriate clothes on, feed the dog then walk her. Then I can do whatever I have planned for the day.

Two steps forward one step back, we'll get there.


----------



## kuhltiffany

I wonder how they would accessorize with my fleece-lined cargo pants?  Too funny, I bought 2 pairs just before Christmas, the damp cold here is nasty!!!



ottawamom said:


> If you should feel inspired to walk outside I have one word for you  *Ice Grippers . *This is just one example. Costco has another version in the fall (sold out now) that I use. When I use them on I can walk on ice with confidence.


----------



## Disney Addicted

I hang my track pants and shirt on the bedroom door so they are right there when I get dressed in the morning.  It's easier for me to get out the door when the kids go to school if I put my workout clothes on right after waking up/showering.

It was harder to get out this morning as I did not get enough sleep last night and woke up with a headache.  But I did.  However the darn headache persisted well into evening.  Hubby came home to no dinner.  He ended up grabbing burgers/fries at Wendy's for everyone.  (wry grin).  Not the healthy dinner I originally planned but I only had a dozen fries and a JR cheeseburger.    Headache is now gone and I'm making the entire family go to bed at 9 pm tonight!


----------



## cdnSpinalTap

I just wanted to add one comment...having never met any of you, I want to say, you all look fantastic already!  Please remember that throughout whatever journey you are heading down with this, to be yourself and never change that.  Everybody should feel comfortable however they look, in whatever bathing suit they want to wear, wherever they are.  Don't let other people project their insecurities on you.

Having said that, if you want to change yourself in whatever way, for whatever reason, then good for you.  I wish you all luck, health and happiness in this endeavour.


----------



## ottawamom

kuhltiffany said:


> I wonder how they would accessorize with my fleece-lined cargo pants?  Too funny, I bought 2 pairs just before Christmas, the damp cold here is nasty!!!



On a serious note they only show when you wear them with your white running shoes (like me). If you wear them with black shoes or boots no one knows you have them on. On the fashion front I have lived in Ottawa long enough to know there is no such thing as fashionable in this city in the winter. You just gotta do what you gotta do to stay warm.


----------



## ottawamom

cdnSpinalTap said:


> I just wanted to add one comment...having never met any of you, I want to say, you all look fantastic already!  Please remember that throughout whatever journey you are heading down with this, to be yourself and never change that.  Everybody should feel comfortable however they look, in whatever bathing suit they want to wear, wherever they are.  Don't let other people project their insecurities on you.
> 
> Having said that, if you want to change yourself in whatever way, for whatever reason, then good for you.  I wish you all luck, health and happiness in this endeavour.



Thank you for those kind words of encouragement. That's what this thread is about.


----------



## pigletto

Today was cold but I bundled up and headed out for a good long walk with a friend. It definitely goes a lot quicker when there’s someone to chat with the whole way. She can’t walk tomorrow so I will load a podcast and head out on my own. I’m not sure who mentioned it earlier ,  but I hadn’t thought of listening to a podcast while walking before .. so thanks ! 
I ate well today,but haven’t started logging my meals yet. It’s very very important for me to pre plan what I’m going to eat for the day. When it’s planned out , there’s no emotional eating, or getting take out because we are tired and don’t know what to make. Starting tomorrow I will make my meal plans for the rest of the day while I have my breakfast in the morning . 
Baby steps to health ...I’m on my way.


----------



## hdrolfe

Good morning! I got up and did my 20 minute workout. I think I need to do more cardio than weights so I'll be switching that up a bit next week. I find the weights just make me hungry, sore, and certainly don't add to my step count! So maybe doing that twice a week instead of this 4 day split would be better, plus leave more time for walking which is what I need for the Disney trip... gotta work up to 20k steps after all! 

My first WW day... lets see how it goes. I prefer to plan my meals in advance, makes it easier to pack my lunch and figure out what's for dinner so I don't just pick something up. At least this way I can track them all and see where I am points-wise and adjust as necessary. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## pigletto

I couldn’t walk this morning. There’s is a shiny thin layer of ice on everything . I still wanted to go and then really considered what a bad fall would mean to my life..being injured would make everything too hard. So I made the smart choice and decided to go later today when it warms up and melts a little. I don’t like going later in the day but will have to today.
My food is logged for the day, and I’m all set.
I hope everyone is feeling good today!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Oh my gosh, yes, do not walk when it's icy outside!  Too easy to break a bone.  

I managed to get everyone (but my husband) in bed by 9:30 pm and turned off the night table light at 10 pm.  Thankfully my husband did not disturb me when he came to bed.  Woke up at 6 and dropped the kids off at school on my way to PF.  Another hour on the treadmill and my legs don't hurt as much today.  Thank goodness as between my headache and aching legs I spent most of the day on the couch yesterday.  (wry grin)


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> Does the TV have any HDMI ports?? If so it's a simple cable from the laptop to the TV and then switch the input on the TV, maximize the window on the laptop and POOF big screen viewing. We do this ALL the time when we go to hotels, that's how we watched Harry Potter over the new year break we took AND how we kept up with our Netflix while in Disney! We keep a cable in the suitcase



I knew there was a way to do it...I just wasn't sure how to do it...thanks for that tip.  The other half is the techie one ( he's a sparkie aka - electrician by trade )  and takes care of all of that.  



pigletto said:


> It’s very very important for me to pre plan what I’m going to eat for the day.



I do the same thing.  I plan my meals when making my grocery list.  Go through the cupboards and see what I need to add for the meals i'm planning.  I will take the protein out of the freezer in the morning, that way I know exactly what i'm making when I get home - and I can get started without any of that " trying to decide " what are we eating game when I get home.  I find we also purchase less as well, as I'll try to use what I didn't get to use up for fresh veggies the previous week.  And I also toss less out as well due to it spoiling before we can use it.


----------



## tinkerone

Just found this thread!  I'm in for sure.  I can use all the motivation I can get.  
I'm doing WFPB but find that I have 'slipped' the last few days so I'll be getting back at it.


----------



## Donald - my hero

pigletto said:


> I couldn’t walk this morning. There’s is a shiny thin layer of ice on everything . I still wanted to go and then really considered what a bad fall would mean to my life..being injured would make everything too hard. So I made the smart choice and decided to go later today when it warms up and melts a little. I don’t like going later in the day but will have to today.
> My food is logged for the day, and I’m all set.
> I hope everyone is feeling good today!





Disney Addicted said:


> Oh my gosh, yes, do not walk when it's icy outside!  Too easy to break a bone.
> 
> I managed to get everyone (but my husband) in bed by 9:30 pm and turned off the night table light at 10 pm.  Thankfully my husband did not disturb me when he came to bed.  Woke up at 6 and dropped the kids off at school on my way to PF.  Another hour on the treadmill and my legs don't hurt as much today.  Thank goodness as between my headache and aching legs I spent most of the day on the couch yesterday.  (wry grin)



*NOOOooooo no walking in the ice/excessive cold/stifling heat! No need to end up hurting yourself. That and illness are both a perfectly good reason for giving yourself a pass on the exercise -- covers food also for me! I can't eat when it's too hot and humid, the tummy just objects and already mentioned what the gastritis does to my choices. *

*And as far as the "no pain, no gain" ... my Dr has told me that's a pile of poop, pain is your body's way of saying STOP! Now of course it will ache a bit when i do something i'm not used to but she told me that if it hurts so much that the following day i can't do much more than hobble around then i need to back off a bit on the intensity and give my body a bit of a chance to recover. I've also found that the older i get the longer it takes to recover from any type of injury (hello paper cut on the end of my thumb, I'm looking at YOU!) so I'm finding I need to take things a bit easier. It's also now possible to wrench my ankle by simply stepping out the door, oopsie *


----------



## bababear_50

I did a u-turn on the way home from work and thought I'd try walking in Sheridan Nurseries Garden center.
While it was a lovely environment to walk around(water fountain,flowering plants,green vines etc) ,,it definitely was not big enough for a real walk.
So I purchased a plant and headed home. I went for a walk outside and was happy to see part of the trail has been cleared and salted.
I am surprised and have no idea if this always happens after a snow but it was nice today.
So my reward for walking the past 4 days is a new pink violet plant.
Keep on moving everyone.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I was going to go out for a walk (after my dog walk that is) it was a lovely sunny morning and not too bad a temp. Went to get ready left my bedroom to go brush my teeth and I heard a pinging sound on window. Looked out and it was a blizzard outside. It was sunny when I was in the bedroom and my house isn't that big. I don't know where this snow came from.

Decided I would do stairs instead of walking. That gets the heart racing fairly quickly. Alternative exercise you might not have thought of.


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> I was going to go out for a walk (after my dog walk that is) it was a lovely sunny morning and not too bad a temp. Went to get ready left my bedroom to go brush my teeth and I heard a pinging sound on window. Looked out and it was a blizzard outside. It was sunny when I was in the bedroom and my house isn't that big. I don't know where this snow came from.
> 
> Decided I would do stairs instead of walking. That gets the heart racing fairly quickly. Alternative exercise you might not have thought of.



I was at work when that blizzard blew through... it was so strange! And COLD but sunny by the time I left work. My dog is now playing fetch with himself (my arm got tired and he has a new ball he really likes). And I am debating doing another workout. I feel like this morning's wasn't enough cardio. Kiddo is playing Battlefront with a friend online so he is entertained. Maybe I'd really just like a nap...


----------



## bababear_50

I definitely am looking for something to do from inside this coming weekend--wow it is going to be cold outside.......
Mall walking for me. I'll try not to shop,,no promises though.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> I was at work when that blizzard blew through... it was so strange! And COLD but sunny by the time I left work. My dog is now playing fetch with himself (my arm got tired and he has a new ball he really likes). And I am debating doing another workout. I feel like this morning's wasn't enough cardio. Kiddo is playing Battlefront with a friend online so he is entertained. Maybe I'd really just like a nap...



Me too I just made it to the parking lot and like the sky just opened up.....phew so glad I didn't have to drive in it,,,I hate driving in the snow.
I did lay down for a nap this afternoon and woke up with a wicked headache--wish I'd stayed awake.
Stay warm and cozy Hon.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

the weather here isn’t as bad as some of you are getting, but it’s chilly enough that i don’t want to take the kiddo for a long walk so we hit the mall.

famous last words: i’ll only browse 

eddie bauer had flannel lined jeans on for 60% off! so naturally, i added to my collection.

edited to say my tracker says i’ve walked over 30 km this week! not too shabby for me.


----------



## pigletto

We are supposed to get a big snowstorm this weekend. It will make a walk tough but shovelling is a great workout and I’m sure I’ll be doing a lot of it!


----------



## hdrolfe

Good morning!! Cold here today. I slept in and didn't have time to work out. I guess this was my day for that. I had planned on Friday but I'll try to make it up then, and perhaps fit in a walk after dinner. WW is going ok. I didn't plan for this type of eating so am adjusting my future grocery shopping to be more zero point foods. 

Nice to see so many working on this, and getting out in the cold! Much braver than I am  Perhaps if I get some of those grippy things for walking on ice, and some warm pants (I do have snow pants for sledding and shovelling but they seem a bit much for walking). Can't really get excited about it though


----------



## ottawamom

I gotta say it was freeze your nose hairs cold this morning. I was out late last night so I walked the dog a little later than usual. I am well outfitted for the extreme cold. Only my nose was cold when I got home. Mind you that was the only part of my body that was exposed. I'm so glad that everyone is popping in and keeping us up to date with your individual progress. 

As pigletto says walking not necessary, shoveling snow is a great workout too.


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> I gotta say it was freeze your nose hairs cold this morning. I was out late last night so I walked the dog a little later than usual. I am well outfitted for the extreme cold. Only my nose was cold when I got home. Mind you that was the only part of my body that was exposed. I'm so glad that everyone is popping in and keeping us up to date with your individual progress.
> 
> As pigletto says walking not necessary, shoveling snow is a great workout too.



Oh yeah. That'll happen this weekend for sure! Though they have changed the foot of snow to only 5 cm... so I'm happy about that!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Had no choice but to bundle up and head out today,  decided to make today my Toronto day.  I've been known to bring the receptionist treats if I ask to change my appointment so it's never a problem, easy peasy for me since I make a double batch of cookies and stick the balls of dough in the freezer.  When I need some I toss them on a cookie sheet and once the oven is warm,  in they go .. 15 minutes from freezer to counter! 

Sooo,  long johns,  heavy socks,  waffle weave long sleeve shirt,  fleece hoodie,  jeans, regular outerwear, headphones firmly pulled down and off I went in the dark.  Photo proof provided! The little red patch you can see peeking out is reflective tape to give a bit of a warning to the tired drivers!!!
 *


----------



## juniorbugman

And now you get fluffy snow


----------



## Pumpkin1172

We have been pretty much on point food wise - the meal planning helps greatly with that.  I worked the second job last night and got called in on Monday night as well for there.  The second job is at Pier 1...which is fun...but lots of work, moving and lifting furniture and setting up new displays...as we are transitioning from winter/xmas to spring.  Lots of walking last night with markdowns ( if your looking for something new...lots of things have been marked down   ) and honestly..it's a pretty fun place for a second job.  My step count is usually over 10,000 for short shifts.  

Hoping to maybe get a work out in tomorrow and over the weekend while I go into hibernation mode with the cold weather setting in and a rare weekend off.  I'm off to paint night tonight ( and we are meeting for supper before our paint night ) with my sister in law for our birthday presents to each other.  Some workouts, some quilting, some cleaning.  Get my butt moving as much as I can over the weekend.


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *
> Sooo,  long johns,  heavy socks,  waffle weave long sleeve shirt,  fleece hoodie,  jeans, regular outerwear, headphones firmly pulled down and off I went in the dark.  Photo proof provided! The little red patch you can see peeking out is reflective tape to give a bit of a warning to the tired drivers!!!
> View attachment 375982 *



That's not far off how I looked this morning. Only difference is my coat is red.


----------



## bababear_50

I decided to do the mall walk today. I must say it's a pretty sparse mall so no shopping for me --which is really a good thing though.
One more work day and yeah for the weekend!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## TammyLynn33

Hey guys 
I know I’m asking to join late but I’d love to join.. Single mama to 4 kids working 2 jobs Disney in 91 days ( fast pass day one month today) I just gave limited time but need to get my butt moving before spring and our trip


----------



## ottawamom

Welcome to the group TammyLynn33. Getting through your day sounds like a workout in and of itself. Everyone who wants to move more is welcome here. Feel free to share/vent whatever is needed to keep you moving.


----------



## marchingstar

TammyLynn33 said:


> Hey guys
> I know I’m asking to join late but I’d love to join.. Single mama to 4 kids working 2 jobs Disney in 91 days ( fast pass day one month today) I just gave limited time but need to get my butt moving before spring and our trip



You're not late! We're just talkative...

Sounds like you have a lot on your plate. 91 days is sooo close! I hope you and your family have a wonderful trip


----------



## Glynis4

I tried out Keep Trainer on the AppleTV today - they have quite a few free workouts. I liked it! I think most of them are short (15-20min) workouts, which is all I’m willing to commit to time wise right now, so it’s perfect.


----------



## Sue M

Hello all!  I have bursitis in my right hip. Ugh. I want to get out walking more, but it’s getting painful. I feel like my thigh is attached to my hip with a spike, ugh. 
I’m also motivated to get moving because my daughter and I are going to Universal late April/May.  My November DL trip I averaged 12-15Km daily. 
My question is: has anyone had the anti inflammatory (cortisone I think?) injections in the hip joint?  And has it worked?  It would be nice if I could enjoy walking again without pain, and loose some weight in the process!


----------



## ottawamom

Not hip related @Sue M but when are you going to Universal (Orlando?). DS and I will be there for a quick trip April 29-May 4. Little graduation gift for him and sanity escape for me.


----------



## cdnSpinalTap

Sue M said:


> Hello all!  I have bursitis in my right hip. Ugh. I want to get out walking more, but it’s getting painful. I feel like my thigh is attached to my hip with a spike, ugh.
> I’m also motivated to get moving because my daughter and I are going to Universal late April/May.  My November DL trip I averaged 12-15Km daily.
> My question is: has anyone had the anti inflammatory (cortisone I think?) injections in the hip joint?  And has it worked?  It would be nice if I could enjoy walking again without pain, and loose some weight in the process!



I have not had cortisone in my hip, but have had it in my arm for some tendon problems.  My only advice is to do your research on cortisone injections and decide whether it's right for you.  I did my research after I had my shot, unfortunately.  If I had done my research before, I would not have done it.

I'm not a doctor and don't want to get into a debate, so I won't lay out my reasons.  My point is to just make sure you research it thoroughly before you decide to do it or not.


----------



## star72232

Sue M said:


> Hello all!  I have bursitis in my right hip. Ugh. I want to get out walking more, but it’s getting painful. I feel like my thigh is attached to my hip with a spike, ugh.
> I’m also motivated to get moving because my daughter and I are going to Universal late April/May.  My November DL trip I averaged 12-15Km daily.
> My question is: has anyone had the anti inflammatory (cortisone I think?) injections in the hip joint?  And has it worked?  It would be nice if I could enjoy walking again without pain, and loose some weight in the process!



Have you tried physio already?  If not, give it a shot. PRP injections seem to have fewer side effects than cortisone, but I think they aren’t covered by OHIP.


----------



## bababear_50

Sue M said:


> Hello all!  I have bursitis in my right hip. Ugh. I want to get out walking more, but it’s getting painful. I feel like my thigh is attached to my hip with a spike, ugh.
> I’m also motivated to get moving because my daughter and I are going to Universal late April/May.  My November DL trip I averaged 12-15Km daily.
> My question is: has anyone had the anti inflammatory (cortisone I think?) injections in the hip joint?  And has it worked?  It would be nice if I could enjoy walking again without pain, and loose some weight in the process!


Ah Hon
I am so sorry you are having so much pain,,I know the feeling.
Listen if the past couple of years has taught me anything it is everyone is an individual and the best person to help you decide a path to
no or less pain is going to be the doc. I have the shot ordered and ready at my doctors should I decide to go for it.
Many people I work with are dead set against getting cortisone shots but none of them have had one or can tell me why they are so dead set against it--yeah I know alot of help eh?
The internet is so full of stuff that my head spins when I try reading up on it.
I know the pool near me offers heated therapeutic water exercise which I was wondering if that might take the stress off the hip but still allow you
to strengthen your muscles? Maybe even a place that has a hot tub where you could do some gentle movements. I want to go someday but until I can find a bathing suit that fits this body I am not going.(Top is 3x bottom is xL) Upside down pear.

I know people love massage therapy--my two visits were not enjoyable and I actually felt pain so I am not one to advise on this but maybe others could.
Hugs and good thoughts are being sent your way
Hugs
Mel

Everyday health
https://www.everydayhealth.com/hip-...eve-hip-pain.aspx#stretch-to-relieve-bursitis


----------



## bababear_50

I lost my baby magic bag today and boy do I miss it. I pop that baby in the microwave for 2 minutes and it soothes my knees so nicely.
I am going to order two new ones.
I use healthsnap.ca and just pick the order up at my closest drug store listed.(no shipping fees).
So I took an *off* day today,,just a super busy work day,grocery shopping and lots of home chores got done.
Good buy at Giant Tiger on 6 boxes of Kleenex $3.97--no limits,, still fighting this head chest cold.
I will be out tomorrow for a walk.
Hugs
Mel

https://www.healthsnap.ca/magic-bag...SUt26EcvEiVKTsp-EqBoMlzIJB7kHo0waAiFqEALw_wcB


----------



## Sue M

bababear_50 said:


> Ah Hon
> I am so sorry you are having so much pain,,I know the feeling.
> Listen if the past couple of years has taught me anything it is everyone is an individual and the best person to help you decide a path to
> no or less pain is going to be the doc. I have the shot ordered and ready at my doctors should I decide to go for it.
> Many people I work with are dead set against getting cortisone shots but none of them have had one or can tell me why they are so dead set against it--yeah I know alot of help eh?
> The internet is so full of stuff that my head spins when I try reading up on it.
> I know the pool near me offers heated therapeutic water exercise which I was wondering if that might take the stress off the hip but still allow you
> to strengthen your muscles? Maybe even a place that has a hot tub where you could do some gentle movements. I want to go someday but until I can find a bathing suit that fits this body I am not going.(Top is 3x bottom is xL) Upside down pear.
> 
> I know people love massage therapy--my two visits were not enjoyable and I actually felt pain so I am not one to advise on this but maybe others could.
> Hugs and good thoughts are being sent your way
> Hugs
> Mel
> 
> Everyday health
> https://www.everydayhealth.com/hip-...eve-hip-pain.aspx#stretch-to-relieve-bursitis


Thanks Mel!


----------



## Sue M

star72232 said:


> Have you tried physio already?  If not, give it a shot. PRP injections seem to have fewer side effects than cortisone, but I think they aren’t covered by OHIP.


I have Blue Cross extended medical. I should give them a call to see if they cover. 
I had Physio for my knee replacement but not for the hip on other side. I am doing stretching exercise at home but have to be more consistent!


----------



## hdrolfe

Ah it's so cold out! And promises to be cold all weekend. May have to shovel, that should be fun! I plan to do some longer "walks" in the house on the weekend. I slept in again today! And am too tired to do anything now... I feel like someday I will get back to a schedule I want instead of one dictated by my kid. Any way! I do feel I did ok this week, got a few workouts in, met my stair goals most days and steps a few as well. Even met the "active minutes" goal my garmin set for me for the week already! 

WW is harder than I expected, but I bought a bunch of veggies today on my way home, though we had hot dogs for supper and I could only have 1 in a bun for the points I wanted to use. The points thing is weird. I get a certain amount every day plus what works out to an extra 6 per day for the week, but I can use them all in one day or spread them out... but if I use them I don't get a little blue circle on my day for meeting the points! So I feel a bit punished. Any way. I'm sure I'll figure it out. I guess if I ate fruit it might help too since that's all 0 points too. I did not buy any extra fruit, and I forgot eggs. I hope I don't have to go out this weekend... but I guess I will if I have to! 

Hope all those with sore knees/hips find some relief!


----------



## TammyLynn33

Well I did it I hit my treadmill today two sessions Fitbit shows 11.5 k today.. everything hurts my blisters may have blisters ( even the foot I can’t feel really well ) 
But I feel better more energy and no desire to eat crap of any sort to waste this day  
Hope you are all well..
Night


----------



## ottawamom

Well I braved the cold this morning (-35C with windchill) and walked the dog. Even she didn't want to go that far and she's a Russian sled dog (Samoyed). I feel better when I've got my walk finished. I can't wait for things to warm up a bit more so I can get out for longer walks again. I want to get a treadmill but there are just so many choices out there it's hard to decide.

I'm so happy to read about all the different ways people are getting moving. Reading what others are doing helps to keep my motivated to want to do more each day.  Remember, two steps forward one step back. We'll get there.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Yesterday I didn't get out to the treadmill at PF.  We all slept in so I was rushing around getting the kids to school, then figured I had better get the banking and groceries done and out of the way as I heard the snow and cold were coming for the weekend.  Picked up the kids from school at 1 pm for their optomitrist appointment in Peterborough, as well as stopped at FreshCo on the way back home.  We didn't get home until 5:30 or so.  Thankfully my husband had made dinner.  At least with all the rushing around I hit my step goal and more so I didn't feel too bad yesterday.

Today however... Ugh.  It's past 10:30 and I'm still not dressed.  I feel so dragged, so tired.  I hope I pick up soon.

Have a good weekend every one!


----------



## bababear_50

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh so cold ......................
did the walk and it felt good to get outside........ but so cold.Felt sorry for the dogs out for a walk in this weather . One guy was even trying to ride his bike! Slipping and a sliding.
Now for a nice hot cup of tea.




Hugs
Mel


----------



## TammyLynn33

Morning all I’m still lounging in bed and debating whether CBR is the right resort for us .. I’m cold and tired and the blisters hurt to walk but I will do this today .. I can and I will


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I had great plans of doing a fair bit of diddly-squat mixed with a healthy dose of nada today but the hubby had other plans! I needed a haircut and made the appointment for 10:30 to allow a bit of a sleep in and for him to get some work done before he drove me. So what happened? HE slept in NOT ME, so once again, bundled up like Bib the Michelin Man and out for a 40 minute walk  Coupled with the laundry i need to do today and that will be more than enough for one day! We live in a split level house and there are 4 sets of stairs between the bedroom and the laundry and every week i ask the same question: how can 2 people generate so much laundry?!?!?!*


----------



## bababear_50

TammyLynn33 said:


> Morning all I’m still lounging in bed and debating whether CBR is the right resort for us .. I’m cold and tired and the blisters hurt to walk but I will do this today .. I can and I will



Hi Hon
Sorry your feet are giving you problems. If you have any mole skin it will protect the blistered skin and help the skin heal.
A nice spa soak is what you need and a warm fluffy housecoat. Rest well!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *I had great plans of doing a fair bit of diddly-squat mixed with a healthy dose of nada today but the hubby had other plans! I needed a haircut and made the appointment for 10:30 to allow a bit of a sleep in and for him to get some work done before he drove me. So what happened? HE slept in NOT ME, so once again, bundled up like Bib the Michelin Man and out for a 40 minute walk  Coupled with the laundry i need to do today and that will be more than enough for one day! We live in a split level house and there are 4 sets of stairs between the bedroom and the laundry and every week i ask the same question: how can 2 people generate so much laundry?!?!?!*



I say doing laundry can be considered a work out.
Hugs Hon
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

My plans today are to go out and shovel the driveway and side walks.  I am lucky (not) to have to city sidewalk on my side of the street so have to do it whether I really want to or not.  I also did a bit of vacuuming today and that is a workout.


----------



## ottawamom

I remember having to do that when we lived in Toronto. The city plows the sidewalks here but we pay for it with higher taxes.


----------



## hdrolfe

I did a two mile "walk" and it felt good but boy the house feels cold today! I had to turn the furnace up a bit. I normally have it at 20. I'm not sure if that's "normal" or not but seems to be ok for us most of the winter. It goes down over night. 

I have had an annoying day. My son asked for a new video game. He gets $20 a month to buy "stuff" with and has already spent $10 so I at first had said I would get the game for him any way and then changed my mind because he has been acting a bit too much. He got REALLY mad and hasn't stopped talking about it. I am so tired of it. I told him he can earn some extra money by doing chores he doesn't normally do. So he cleaned his bathroom for a couple dollars, and if it snows as forecast he can earn some more if he shovels. To be perfectly honest I hate the xbox and wish he'd never gotten it. 

At least my workout left me feeling good for a little bit! I will try and do it again tomorrow.


----------



## ottawamom

@hdrolfe ,

Don't get me started on video games. If you have any chance of curbing it, do it now. It is addictive. My youngest DS plays his games online till all hours. Somehow he gets up and heads out to work or school at 6:30am. I am kicking myself now for not having been tougher on his game playing when he was younger. Too late to change him now he's 22.

On the allowance front, middle DS has issues with waiting for a reward. He has struggled to learn to live within his means. Your monthly budget for stuff is a great idea. Great opportunity for him to learn valuable life lessons. Stay tough.

Writing this I realize I didn't do such a great job raising 2 of my 3 boys. Learn from my mistakes. (Don't worry I'm not really beating myself up over it. They are really great kids, we all have our weaknesses. Just wish I could do some of it over again.)

The only reason my house was warm today was because I decided to run the self clean on the oven (oven runs at 500F). Really heated up the kitchen but boy was it cold upstairs.


----------



## Sue M

You guys going out in -35 wow!  Us West coast people freak if it’s minus anything!  I wouldn’t leave the house!  
I knew i should have gone to take dogs on a walk when I got home from shopping today but I procrastinated and took a nap instead. Shopping for new dishwasher is exhausting


----------



## momof2gr8kids

I'm riding the bike at a hotel gym as I read this thread. Had a very early flight yesterday, did lots of walking inside and out in this crazy cold weather in Winnipeg, but forced myself to do at least half hr cardio at the end of the day yesterday. 
Managed healthy eating all week and I did pack some meal replacement shakes but I'm with my sister who is single -  one of those people who likes sitting down in a restaurant to enjoy her meal. So will have to find some balance here. Lol

I have an old Fitbit at home a friend Ga e me. I think I need to dig it out to keep track during the days when I can't get to gym. Force me to run up the stairs a few more times or walk in place in front of the tv.


----------



## ottawamom

So glad so many of you are keeping up with your programs and checking in here to keep us motivated.

I walked the dog this morning -28C and snowing. The snowplow won't show up for hours so I got to trudge through the snow that was on the ground as well. It's like walking on a soft sandy beach but deeper. That's got to count for a workout and a half.

We turned one direction and the snow was coming right at me. That's when the dogs sled dog instinct takes over and she becomes lead sled dog taking me home. I tilt my head down and cant see more than 4 feet in front of me. She puts her ears back, squints her eyes and finds the tire rut in the road that only she can see to make the walking easier. Good thing I live in a really sleepy neighbourhood where no one else ventures out on a day such as this.


----------



## hdrolfe

@ottawamom  I am trying very hard to cut his xbox time. It is so hard! he plays with his friends online and it seems to be the only thing he wants to do. If he isn't able to play he just wants to watch other people plan on Youtube or twitch. His dream job is to be a "streamer" who plays games while others watch. I am hoping he will grow out of it. Totally hate that he is so addicted already. He gets very mad when I cut his time. He has had the Xbox for just over a year, and only been allowed to play online since summer. I do wish I had waited longer. As for the budgeting, he is so persistent! I admit I have bought him everything he wants pretty much up to now so this is a hard thing for him. But I am hoping it will help, and he will be better prepared when he's an adult. He has changed his mind on the game now, he wants to get a computer to play his games on instead of the xbox. We have an older laptop that needs some work on the power port and battery, I was told it would be about $200 so that is 10 months of saving... I can't imagine he'll make it! But we'll see. He still wants everything. I told him to make a list and prioritize it, I would help him. He said he wants too many things. Any way! Parenting is "fun" and between the video games, the school phone calls and all of it... I think I need a vacation! 

But since I can't go away this winter, I will just use my workouts to get rid of some of the stress! I won't be walking outside today though, my poor puppy would get lost in the snow  He is black so I guess I'd spot him but I think I have to shovel off the back deck later as it's above his belly, and of course the driveway. Hoping the plow goes around at some point and I'll do it after that, or I'll get out later this afternoon if it lets up or slows down and work on it then.


----------



## bababear_50

Good Morning/ Afternoon--I got up at 6 am but went back at 10 am for a nap--My mom used to say if you sleep your body probably is telling you you need it.
Today I am going to work around the house to make up for staying indoors and not walking.
It is just tooooooo cold out there for me.I will at some point head out and shovel a bit. 
I am hoping the roads get cleared soon as I'd like to pick up a couple of things at the grocery store.
My youngest son is flying into Toronto from London (England ) today,,hope the airport is cleaned up.
Stay warm everyone.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

hdrolfe said:


> @ottawamom  I am trying very hard to cut his xbox time. It is so hard! he plays with his friends online and it seems to be the only thing he wants to do. If he isn't able to play he just wants to watch other people plan on Youtube or twitch. His dream job is to be a "streamer" who plays games while others watch. I am hoping he will grow out of it. Totally hate that he is so addicted already. He gets very mad when I cut his time. He has had the Xbox for just over a year, and only been allowed to play online since summer. I do wish I had waited longer. As for the budgeting, he is so persistent! I admit I have bought him everything he wants pretty much up to now so this is a hard thing for him. But I am hoping it will help, and he will be better prepared when he's an adult. He has changed his mind on the game now, he wants to get a computer to play his games on instead of the xbox. We have an older laptop that needs some work on the power port and battery, I was told it would be about $200 so that is 10 months of saving... I can't imagine he'll make it! But we'll see. He still wants everything. I told him to make a list and prioritize it, I would help him. He said he wants too many things. Any way! Parenting is "fun" and between the video games, the school phone calls and all of it... I think I need a vacation!
> 
> But since I can't go away this winter, I will just use my workouts to get rid of some of the stress! I won't be walking outside today though, my poor puppy would get lost in the snow  He is black so I guess I'd spot him but I think I have to shovel off the back deck later as it's above his belly, and of course the driveway. Hoping the plow goes around at some point and I'll do it after that, or I'll get out later this afternoon if it lets up or slows down and work on it then.



Keep at it with your son, you'll get to a happy compromise. I, like you, wish computers were never invented some days. 

On the dog front, DH cuts a trail through the snow in our yard for the dog. Did I mention she's a princess! Ok she's old but she can jump through the snow.


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> @ottawamom  I am trying very hard to cut his xbox time. It is so hard! he plays with his friends online and it seems to be the only thing he wants to do. If he isn't able to play he just wants to watch other people plan on Youtube or twitch. His dream job is to be a "streamer" who plays games while others watch. I am hoping he will grow out of it. Totally hate that he is so addicted already. He gets very mad when I cut his time. He has had the Xbox for just over a year, and only been allowed to play online since summer. I do wish I had waited longer. As for the budgeting, he is so persistent! I admit I have bought him everything he wants pretty much up to now so this is a hard thing for him. But I am hoping it will help, and he will be better prepared when he's an adult. He has changed his mind on the game now, he wants to get a computer to play his games on instead of the xbox. We have an older laptop that needs some work on the power port and battery, I was told it would be about $200 so that is 10 months of saving... I can't imagine he'll make it! But we'll see. He still wants everything. I told him to make a list and prioritize it, I would help him. He said he wants too many things. Any way! Parenting is "fun" and between the video games, the school phone calls and all of it... I think I need a vacation!
> 
> But since I can't go away this winter, I will just use my workouts to get rid of some of the stress! I won't be walking outside today though, my poor puppy would get lost in the snow  He is black so I guess I'd spot him but I think I have to shovel off the back deck later as it's above his belly, and of course the driveway. Hoping the plow goes around at some point and I'll do it after that, or I'll get out later this afternoon if it lets up or slows down and work on it then.




Hi Hon
Things are so different from when we were young. 
I have---- oldest son--computer programmer,,middle son ----Computer Analyst,,youngest son is working but I am not sure how to describe what he does or his title,,writes policy for financial companies around the world.
All three are addicted in my opinion to online gaming.(PUBG) You should have seen our house when they were younger and had to share one computer--it was mayhem......
I finally set a 2 hour timer and when it went off if you didn't give up the computer you lost your next 2 hour time period.
Just a word of warning the laptop maybe be unable to support current games he is interested in playing--technology ages so fast.
I would have it looked at first and then strike a deal with him.
I used lots if "I" statements with my guys.
I know you are frustrated,I know and I am listening,I am trying to understand,I hear what you are saying.
I know you can do it.
I had to practise *STOPING myself and saying I need time to think about what they were asking for. (No off the cuff yes or no's)
I started this **Say what you mean and mean what you say.**--this drove them nuts.....lol,,got to the point where they would say"don't answer right away mom,, just think about it mom".
You are doing an awesome job Hon,,just keep believing in yourself..
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

It's Sunday afternoon, which means we're at the end of the first week of our challenge! I don't know if this is of interest to anyone else, but I'm going to try and post weekly reviews to celebrate successes and to hold myself accountable. I'm also the kind of person who would let a bad few days convince me to give up, so maybe a weekly review will mean a good chance to put a period after a bad few days and start the next sentence strong again? Join in if you want, and make it your own if there are other details you want to include, but no pressure at all!

Activity: We had some cold days this week, but I either left the kiddo with my wife or we went indoors (the mall...) to walk around each day. Warm days, we walked as a family.
Distance: According to my app I play while walking, this week I've managed 66 km!
Steps: 64 498
Calories burned: 3974

Nutrition: I'm not following any kind of a diet, but I'm trying to be a bit more mindful about what I eat. I'm trying to eat things I want to eat rather than eating simply by convenience. 
Food highlights: homemade miso soup (with enoki mushrooms and napa cabbage), mayo-free tuna salad (I *hate* mayo), and the best grilled cheese sandwich ever (sharp cheddar on sourdough bread)

Goals for next week:
Activity: I think I did a good job last week. I want to walk daily again this week, and hopefully have comparable distance/steps/calories burned (I think aiming any higher would be a bit too challenging for me at this point)
Nutrition: Keep cooking foods I want! I'm pretty sure I'll make a hot and sour soup, but I'm not sure yet what other recipes I'll use. I also have one of those milestone birthdays coming up next week, so I think I'll have my fair share of delicious treats.


----------



## hdrolfe

Thanks for the ideas and support. His game of choice at the moment is Fortnite... he wants to be able to play on PC because it's "better" and apparently easier to win. And also then he can have other windows open to stream and such. Of course he also wants a camera which I have said NO to. He is just really mad that I won't just buy him a computer and he has to "earn" it, it'll take until June!! Heavens!  Any way. I really hope he will learn something from this, patience being a big part of it. He was pretty mad at me today. And he didn't understand why I got mad when he came down to where I was working out to interrupt so I would turn the internet back on for him, instead of waiting until my workout was done! I am tired from the shoveling, boy there was a lot of snow! And the BIG plow pile at the end. At least it wasn't too heavy. I did that and then a 2 mile walk which was nice. 

My goals for the coming week are to meet my WW points for food, and earn the points I set as goals for working out. I don't weigh in until tomorrow and am debating if I want to wait until a few weeks to check. I did ok this week, workout wise at least, which is the point! Eating I was more mindful and may have cheated my points a bit  But it did make me more conscious of what I am eating. I will do better. Lunch is already made for tomorrow, breakfast and dinner planned, ready to go!


----------



## marchingstar

hdrolfe said:


> My goals for the coming week are to meet my WW points for food, and earn the points I set as goals for working out. I don't weigh in until tomorrow and am debating if I want to wait until a few weeks to check. I did ok this week, workout wise at least, which is the point! Eating I was more mindful and may have cheated my points a bit  But it did make me more conscious of what I am eating. I will do better. Lunch is already made for tomorrow, breakfast and dinner planned, ready to go!



good job! planning is a huge obstacle for me too. i’ve been trying to research new recipes to try and make the planning exciting. mixed in with old favorites, of course.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Hot and sour soup? Is it time consuming sounds lovely 

60165871, member: 520688"]It's Sunday afternoon, which means we're at the end of the first week of our challenge! I don't know if this is of interest to anyone else, but I'm going to try and post weekly reviews to celebrate successes and to hold myself accountable. I'm also the kind of person who would let a bad few days convince me to give up, so maybe a weekly review will mean a good chance to put a period after a bad few days and start the next sentence strong again? Join in if you want, and make it your own if there are other details you want to include, but no pressure at all!

Activity: We had some cold days this week, but I either left the kiddo with my wife or we went indoors (the mall...) to walk around each day. Warm days, we walked as a family.
Distance: According to my app I play while walking, this week I've managed 66 km!
Steps: 64 498
Calories burned: 3974

Nutrition: I'm not following any kind of a diet, but I'm trying to be a bit more mindful about what I eat. I'm trying to eat things I want to eat rather than eating simply by convenience.
Food highlights: homemade miso soup (with enoki mushrooms and napa cabbage), mayo-free tuna salad (I *hate* mayo), and the best grilled cheese sandwich ever (sharp cheddar on sourdough bread)

Goals for next week:
Activity: I think I did a good job last week. I want to walk daily again this week, and hopefully have comparable distance/steps/calories burned (I think aiming any higher would be a bit too challenging for me at this point)
Nutrition: Keep cooking foods I want! I'm pretty sure I'll make a hot and sour soup, but I'm not sure yet what other recipes I'll use. I also have one of those milestone birthdays coming up next week, so I think I'll have my fair share of delicious treats.[/QUOTE]


----------



## pigletto

So nice to see everyone chugging along !
My eating has been good and preplanning all my meals is working really well for me. It takes all of the impulse out of eating and that is big for me. Tomorrow is fish tacos. A new recipe for us. I hope we like it. I really enjoy the format and structure of weight watchers. I do get annoyed with having to log everything , but it’s essential. Once I stop logging I’m not being accountable and it slides downhill from there . So as soon as I finish this post, I will be logging my meals for tomorrow. 
I drink two large glasses of water before each meal as well. It serves two purposes.. keeping me hydrated and making sure I’m not overeating when I’m actually thirsty. It’s working well for me.
This week I have to work on my fitness. I can’t get out and walk in this cold though. My dogs ( Labrador retrievers) don’t even want to be in it. It’s too cold on their paws . They are running out to do their business and running back in. So I have to find something to do in the house this week. Not sure what though.


----------



## ottawamom

I like the reminder about the water. I'll have to try drinking a glass before each meal this week. I'm definitely doing the baby steps method of changing my habits. I have walked each day. Haven't eaten any take-out, have cut back on the portions I have been eating. Cut back on my on my Coca cola habit. Like I said baby steps.


----------



## marchingstar

TammyLynn33 said:


> Hot and sour soup? Is it time consuming sounds lovely



It's one of my favourite soups to eat, but I've never made it before! One of the best bowls I ever had was at the Skipper Canteen in Magic Kingdom, actually. I still dream about that soup, but it wasn't on the menu anymore when we visited last month. 

Here's the recipe I picked: Hot and Sour Soup . For me, the most time consuming part so far has been picking up ingredients I don't usually have around like dried mushrooms. I'll report back though, once I give it a try.


----------



## marchingstar

pigletto said:


> So nice to see everyone chugging along !
> My eating has been good and preplanning all my meals is working really well for me. It takes all of the impulse out of eating and that is big for me. Tomorrow is fish tacos. A new recipe for us. I hope we like it. I really enjoy the format and structure of weight watchers. I do get annoyed with having to log everything , but it’s essential. Once I stop logging I’m not being accountable and it slides downhill from there . So as soon as I finish this post, I will be logging my meals for tomorrow.
> I drink two large glasses of water before each meal as well. It serves two purposes.. keeping me hydrated and making sure I’m not overeating when I’m actually thirsty. It’s working well for me.
> This week I have to work on my fitness. I can’t get out and walk in this cold though. My dogs ( Labrador retrievers) don’t even want to be in it. It’s too cold on their paws . They are running out to do their business and running back in. So I have to find something to do in the house this week. Not sure what though.



Fish tacos sound delicious! What kind of fish are you using? I'd love your recipe/a review once you make it, if you are up to sharing  



ottawamom said:


> I like the reminder about the water. I'll have to try drinking a glass before each meal this week. I'm definitely doing the baby steps method of changing my habits. I have walked each day. Haven't eaten any take-out, have cut back on the portions I have been eating. Cut back on my on my Coca cola habit. Like I said baby steps.



Baby steps are definitely worth celebrating! Plus, a whole lot of baby steps all over the place add up to a really big step. And small, manageable changes are definitely the most sustainable in the long term.

I am not great about water. My running joke is that there's water in my coffee...apparently that doesn't count...


----------



## pigletto

marchingstar said:


> Fish tacos sound delicious! What kind of fish are you using? I'd love your recipe/a review once you make it, if you are up to sharing
> 
> 
> 
> Baby steps are definitely worth celebrating! Plus, a whole lot of baby steps all over the place add up to a really big step. And small, manageable changes are definitely the most sustainable in the long term.
> 
> I am not great about water. My running joke is that there's water in my coffee...apparently that doesn't count...


Sure I will put the recipe in here for you if it’s not an epic disaster. 
I think we will use Tilapia but the recipe says you can use whatever your favourite white fish is.


----------



## hdrolfe

Well I totally over slept and didn't workout. But when I tried to get to work the weather was pretty nasty and the roads were horrible so I came home instead of going to work... I will do a workout later. And possibly watch some Grace and Frankie


----------



## ottawamom

marchingstar said:


> It's one of my favourite soups to eat, but I've never made it before! One of the best bowls I ever had was at the Skipper Canteen in Magic Kingdom, actually. I still dream about that soup, but it wasn't on the menu anymore when we visited last month.
> 
> Here's the recipe I picked: Hot and Sour Soup . For me, the most time consuming part so far has been picking up ingredients I don't usually have around like dried mushrooms. I'll report back though, once I give it a try.



I've included your recipe find in post #3. The new recipes links section of the thread. It looks yummy. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## ottawamom

hdrolfe said:


> Well I totally over slept and didn't workout. But when I tried to get to work the weather was pretty nasty and the roads were horrible so I came home instead of going to work... I will do a workout later. And possibly watch some Grace and Frankie



DH decided to work from home today rather than venture out on the roads. As it's below -35C with the windchill *I don't walk outside*. It's an arbitrary # but one I won't cross anymore. My little princess (dog) wasn't upset I wasn't going to make her go out for a walk yet. If it warms up I may go out later in the day.


----------



## juniorbugman

hdrolfe said:


> Well I totally over slept and didn't workout. But when I tried to get to work the weather was pretty nasty and the roads were horrible so I came home instead of going to work... I will do a workout later. And possibly watch some Grace and Frankie





ottawamom said:


> DH decided to work from home today rather than venture out on the roads. As it's below -35C with the windchill *I don't walk outside*. It's an arbitrary # but one I won't cross anymore. My little princess (dog) wasn't upset I wasn't going to make her go out for a walk yet. If it warms up I may go out later in the day.



Yup don't go outside unless you have to. I am lucky I am retired so can stay home in the warmth.  Currently on hold with CAA for 1.5 hours - dead battery so good thing we have spare vehicle for my nephew to use to get to work. It is really cold outside so no walk outside for me today either.  I did pop out to get the licence plate number and the cold really does take your breath away.


----------



## marchingstar

ottawamom said:


> I've included your recipe find in post #3. The new recipes links section of the thread. It looks yummy. Let us know how it works out.



a recipe post is a great idea! thanks for all your work to organize it. i bet our bellies will all thank you for organizing!


----------



## marchingstar

hdrolfe said:


> Well I totally over slept and didn't workout. But when I tried to get to work the weather was pretty nasty and the roads were horrible so I came home instead of going to work... I will do a workout later. And possibly watch some Grace and Frankie



I love grace and frankie!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Just checking and see everyone just chugging along great!!!!  Little baby steps to get where we want to be   Made our weekly menu yesterday and went shopping for a few things we needed.  Luckily here the weather has warmed up a bit over the weekend...but it is now dropped again - 20 with the windchill.  I am hoping to get in a beachbody workout in tonight...but my to do list for tonight is growing.  
Food last week and over the weekend was pretty good.  I tried to make healthier choices ( it was the oldest son's birthday and we took him out a couple times ) so that the scale wouldn't go the wrong way.  I did step on the scale before the weekend...and I noticed that it went up  that darm PMS hitting me again and of course all the symptoms that come with that  so not stepping on it again until later this week when hopefully I will be happier with what it says.  I hope to stay on track with the food intake, more veggies on the plate...lower the carbs and sugar.  So hope to see a significant move down on the scale by the end of the week.  Guess we will see what happens


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Quick check-in from the Duck -- also not sticking my nose outside that door today far too cold for me! *
*



*

*I'm happy to see everyone is chugging along and no one has given up yet! Slow & steady is the perfect pace for anything like this, small goals that are easy to reach, make the journey possible. Don't let a small setback give you permission to smash the entire set of dishes! For years we have been going out for coffee on Sundays, plan our menu for the week, the list for grocery shopping and then head off to Metro. We make sure to have at least 7 main meals planned and that's usually 3 meals i need to cook plus multiple days of leftovers. I don't assign specific meals to specific days because i don't know on Sunday if Tuesday will be a day i'm unable to motivate myself to do anything other than toss something in the microwave to reheat. If i have a list to check in the morning i can skim it and pick something - works for us! Hubby quits working on Friday at 6 and we will pick up one of the 2 things i consider "worthwhile calculated risk meals" to eat while we watch a movie. I know this will happen so i can take a pill that helps to coat the tummy, hopefully avoiding a gastritis attack, but if not, I have the weekend to recover. I am LOVING my Instant Pot because if i change my mind & decide to make the meal that was supposed to take all day to cook, i don't need to start till 5!! I can share my recipes if anyone is interested but i don't have any links because I have already tweaked them to work best for us *


----------



## bababear_50

I waited for it to warm up and my son and I bundled up and went for a walk.
I post a smiley icon because well I have never done anything remotely related to exercise in my life.
We used a step app and yes I am walking a mile everyday!!
So happy..
So I am going to keep on moving  ................................Thanks for everyone's encouragement.
Hugs 
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> Yup don't go outside unless you have to. I am lucky I am retired so can stay home in the warmth.  Currently on hold with CAA for 1.5 hours - dead battery so good thing we have spare vehicle for my nephew to use to get to work. It is really cold outside so no walk outside for me today either.  I did pop out to get the licence plate number and the cold really does take your breath away.


Hi Judy
I hope you get the battery fixed soon. A few weeks ago I thanked my lucky stars that I had CAA--locked myself out of the car twice in one day.(It was a rough day).
I'm semi retired as of last Sept --I only work half days and I love it. 
My day goes so much better having extra time to do stuff, my only problem is coming up with excuses when they ask me to stay and work a full day, 
I now can say "sorry I have a walking program I have to do",,,lol. 
Stay warm Hon
Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Judy
> I hope you get the battery fixed soon. A few weeks ago I thanked my lucky stars that I had CAA--locked myself out of the car twice in one day.(It was a rough day).
> I'm semi retired as of last Sept --I only work half days and I love it.
> My day goes so much better having extra time to do stuff, my only problem is coming up with excuses when they ask me to stay and work a full day,
> I now can say "sorry I have a walking program I have to do",,,lol.
> Stay warm Hon
> Hugs
> Mel


Actually no we didn't today.  My brother was on hold with CAA for 2 hours before he gave up.  He called back again this afternoon and they have suspended selling new batteries for today and he will have to call back tomorrow.  If it was a battery we had already bought from them then they would have come out and replaced it but we didn't buy the last battery from them as it came with the car.
Yup I get the sorry I can't stay later.  Isn't it nice to say I have to leave and you can't really stop me?
I went out today to check on some construction down the road and was glad that I didn't have to go out and work today.  When I worked I left home at 5:15am - rode the go train, TTC and Mississauga transit and got to work around 7:15 and did reverse on my way home so lots of being in the cold outside.  Where I got off the go train it was a wind tunnel and was cold and snowy.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Good evening all.. I started a 21 day work stretch and I really didn’t want to do anything physical whatsoever but I really pushed through and ended up with7kms 11k steps .. 
I woke this am wide awake at 450 I should have done it then but I went back to sleep for an hour ( let kids stay home as no buses today bevause Of the cold ..don’t get me started we live in Canada it’s Jan) then when the alarm went off I was exhausted??
I’m trying melatonin tonight never tried.. we will see what happens ..
All the stress last week with divorce court, he didn’t bother to show he’s too important and he’s representing himself so this will drag on for ever already been two years) I’m not sleeping much .. hoping the melatonin works 
Glad to see everyone is doing their best.. day by day one step at a time.. we got this
Night All


----------



## hdrolfe

I give my kiddo melatonin some nights when he's having real trouble settling his mind. It seems to work. A lady at work takes it herself and gives it to her daughter as well. I have taken it a couple times myself but didn't do much for me. I hope it helps you sleep!


----------



## hdrolfe

Morning! Another cold one here. Kiddo is "sick" again... I guess it's a good thing I have a big bank of vacation. I had not planned to workout today because Friday is a PD day and my usual day off from walking so I swapped that rest day to today. The three mile walk I did yesterday hurt my hip. Man I hate getting older and being so out of shape! I need to stretch more  Now that I'm home for the day, we'll see! Perhaps I will get a workout in. Maybe a two miler, and I may make kiddo do it with me. He is currently mad since I won't let him on the xbox, home sick means no games. He is watching his iPad, though I kind of relate that to when I was sick and stayed home on the couch watching TV. 

Any way! Hope everyone is staying warm, and still moving


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Based on the conversations about the weather I thought we could all use a laugh ..... Cute video from Rick Mercer!!!*

*+1 in Canada*


----------



## ottawamom

I forgot about that video. It's a good one and so true.

I followed up by watching the next Rick Mercer video that came on "Talking to Americans". Too funny!


----------



## bababear_50

Kick Me out the door please!!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

A friend I met on my walk today...he thinks it's cold toooooo!
Hugs
Mel
My left foot is bothering me,,soaked it tonight and am going to do some range of motion exercises before walking tomorrow.


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> Actually no we didn't today.  My brother was on hold with CAA for 2 hours before he gave up.  He called back again this afternoon and they have suspended selling new batteries for today and he will have to call back tomorrow.  If it was a battery we had already bought from them then they would have come out and replaced it but we didn't buy the last battery from them as it came with the car.
> Yup I get the sorry I can't stay later.  Isn't it nice to say I have to leave and you can't really stop me?
> I went out today to check on some construction down the road and was glad that I didn't have to go out and work today.  When I worked I left home at 5:15am - rode the go train, TTC and Mississauga transit and got to work around 7:15 and did reverse on my way home so lots of being in the cold outside.  Where I got off the go train it was a wind tunnel and was cold and snowy.


Oh my god your traveling time alone would have killed me. I am so happy you were able to retire.
My drive is about 1/2 hour ---not too bad.
Hope you are able to get the battery replaced soon.
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> A friend I met on my walk today...he thinks it's cold toooooo!
> Hugs
> Mel
> My left foot is bothering me,,soaked it tonight and am going to do some range of motion exercises before walking tomorrow.



I love cardinals! They are so pretty and have such a nice song. At least it's one I recognize  Hope your foot feels better soon.


----------



## hdrolfe

Home for a snow day. So I guess I'll be getting some walking in later, and shoveling for sure. I may have to clear the back deck a bit too for puppy. My Finn does not seem to want to go too far from the door to do his business and it's a little close! I got McDonalds for breakfast, which is not at all WW friendly (oh my that's a lot of points!) But I needed the coffee.


----------



## ottawamom

I don't know how much snow it was that fell last night but it was a workout shoveling it this morning. DS needed a ride to the car dealership to pick up his car this morning. What should have been a 20 min round trip took me 45 min. It's less than a mile to his house and then about a 1.5 miles to the dealership. I have an AWD vehicle in the garage and a Corolla in the driveway. Guess which one I took. The Corolla, too much work to do the car shuffle that early in the morning. 

I'm not walking the dog until they plow the street, but I will get out to do that today. It's a lot warmer today. Supposed to go to +4C overnight. This is a crazy country we live in.

Those shoveling, stay safe, take breaks.


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> I don't know how much snow it was that fell last night but it was a workout shoveling it this morning. DS needed a ride to the car dealership to pick up his car this morning. What should have been a 20 min round trip took me 45 min. It's less than a mile to his house and then about a 1.5 miles to the dealership. I have an AWD vehicle in the garage and a Corolla in the driveway. Guess which one I took. The Corolla, too much work to do the car shuffle that early in the morning.
> 
> I'm not walking the dog until they plow the street, but I will get out to do that today. It's a lot warmer today. Supposed to go to +4C overnight. This is a crazy country we live in.
> 
> Those shoveling, stay safe, take breaks.



Our plow went around... I'm looking at the PILE of snow at the end of the driveway. I think it's almost as tall as kiddo... The snow hasn't stopped falling though so I am going to wait until later. Times like this I wish I had hired someone to do the driveway this year. Oh well!!  I am glad it's warmer. The freezing rain won't make me happy and I have to go to work tomorrow, I already have Friday off and feel I should work at least one day this week lol.


----------



## juniorbugman

hdrolfe said:


> Our plow went around... I'm looking at the PILE of snow at the end of the driveway. I think it's almost as tall as kiddo... The snow hasn't stopped falling though so I am going to wait until later. Times like this I wish I had hired someone to do the driveway this year. Oh well!!  I am glad it's warmer. The freezing rain won't make me happy and I have to go to work tomorrow, I already have Friday off and feel I should work at least one day this week lol.


Yup our plow went by and the pile at the end was big but I braved the weather and went out and shovelled it since I didn't want it to freeze hard and then I would never get it down.  It started out snowing and now it is raining so needless to say the snow is getting heavier and I got wetter and wetter.  I almost came back inside and changed into a rain coat instead of a snow coat but at least I have gotten in a bunch of steps on my fitbit.  I have to get my coat dry so that I can walk to the store later to get my lottery tickets.   For anybody who has to go out walking today be careful as the snow is starting to freeze and get slippery.  I had to salt the sidewalk after I finished shovelling.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Sounds like all of you in the east keep getting slammed with gross winter weather.  We have seen some snow in the past few days...with some cold...It's supposed to warm up over the weekend...then go into the gross disgusting cold that makes your face hurt again.  Oh well...I guess that's what happens when you live close to the mountains, the freeze/thaw effect.  Stay warm and safe all of you!


----------



## hdrolfe

juniorbugman said:


> Yup our plow went by and the pile at the end was big but I braved the weather and went out and shovelled it since I didn't want it to freeze hard and then I would never get it down.  It started out snowing and now it is raining so needless to say the snow is getting heavier and I got wetter and wetter.  I almost came back inside and changed into a rain coat instead of a snow coat but at least I have gotten in a bunch of steps on my fitbit.  I have to get my coat dry so that I can walk to the store later to get my lottery tickets.   For anybody who has to go out walking today be careful as the snow is starting to freeze and get slippery.  I had to salt the sidewalk after I finished shovelling.



It is supposed to change over to rain but another 10 cm or something before then? I get confused as they keep changing it! I'm tempted to go out and do it once before lunch. I will likely have to do it again this afternoon.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I forget who was asking about lined jeans (yeah i could search but I'm lazy!) but i just got an email from Old Navy letting me know they are on sale! They come in a ton of styles and go from size zero (seriously, who's a size ZERO?!?!) up to 20 & they're  currently on sale for $35*


----------



## hdrolfe

Shoveling done. It was a lot of work. Also did the back a bit. Which the dog promptly ignored and plunged off into the deep snow! Thought I was going to have to go rescue him. Expect I will have to go out again if the plow goes around. Also did a short workout. Now I'm tired! And there was a tweet from the school buses that they will decide on service tomorrow morning. Maybe I won't be working this week!


----------



## bababear_50

Went for my walk....left ankle is causing problems,,,(Top of foot outer side ) I did try to do some stretching exercises...I will keep moving along but I think the ankle needs some type of support. We need a pain smiley.....
I may also need to check in with the doc and ask for advice,,,I do have a fair amount of degenerative bones disease (aka arthritis).
I don't want to give up just yet and will look for solutions. I rested for 2 hours and the swelling went down.( I popped a advil extra strength too.)
Yes.... Yes.....Yes..... I know swimming is a great arthritis exercise but I really don't want to swim with my skin psoriasis and eczema,,sorry I know this is what the doc is going to recommend. 
I wish the Hilton pool close to my home offered pay as you go swimming (pool is salt water and my skin is ok with it),,plus it's clean,,not a fan of recreation center pools.
I might try calling them tomorrow and see what they say,--never hurts to try right?
Well enough nattering on and on thanks for listening,,,
Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

I did my walk to the store to get lottery tickets and it was wet.  Sidewalks were wet but not too slippery on the way there but they were bad on the way home.  I slipped on the walkway coming out of my Sobeys and you guessed it I fell down and got very wet.  No injuries other than a scuffed knee and probably a bit of bruising. I fell right near a lady parking her car and she was kind enough to drive me home once she found out I was walking home.  I was even being very cautious and used my brollie (umbrella) as a walking stick when I walked out of the store.  Hopefully it is nicer tomorrow so I can go for a better walk.  It will be even better if my Lotto 649 number win me something or I win on the scratch tickets I bought.


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> I did my walk to the store to get lottery tickets and it was wet.  Sidewalks were wet but not too slippery on the way there but they were bad on the way home.  I slipped on the walkway coming out of my Sobeys and you guessed it I fell down and got very wet.  No injuries other than a scuffed knee and probably a bit of bruising. I fell right near a lady parking her car and she was kind enough to drive me home once she found out I was walking home.  I was even being very cautious and used my brollie (umbrella) as a walking stick when I walked out of the store.  Hopefully it is nicer tomorrow so I can go for a better walk.  It will be even better if my Lotto 649 number win me something or I win on the scratch tickets I bought.



Ah Hon
I am so glad you didn't break something but yeah you will probably be sore and bruised,,,,,Ah Hon you deserve to win the Lottery,,BIG gentle hugs being sent your way.~~~Gentle healing hugs~~~~~
No more falls.
P.S it makes my heart feels so good when someone offers a random act of kindness--the world needs more of that.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> Shoveling done. It was a lot of work. Also did the back a bit. Which the dog promptly ignored and plunged off into the deep snow! Thought I was going to have to go rescue him. Expect I will have to go out again if the plow goes around. Also did a short workout. Now I'm tired! And there was a tweet from the school buses that they will decide on service tomorrow morning. Maybe I won't be working this week!



Congrats on all the snow shoveling,,,I looked at my driveway and just drove over the snow,,,now if it freezes up I will have a hard time...hoping it warms up a bit.
Rest well hon,you deserve it!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

bababear_50 said:


> Congrats on all the snow shoveling,,,I looked at my driveway and just drove over the snow,,,now if it freezes up I will have a hard time...hoping it warms up a bit.
> Rest well hon,you deserve it!
> Hugs
> Mel



Thanks  I had to clear the end at least. I'm on a corner and my street hill seems to be higher than the ones down the street. Down the street a guy was impatient to get out of his house so didn't shovel and got stuck. It took two people walking to catch the bus stopping to help him to get him out. If it wasn't for the pile of snow at the end I would have just driven through it.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Well, I'm not doing any major fitness goals just yet (I play soccer once per week), but I am on the weight-loss wagon.

Started on Jan 10 and have lost 2.8 lbs since then. My goal is 1 lb/week, so I'm doing okay so far.  My realistic goal is 10 pounds before end of April, but my secret goal is 15 lbs! *prays on knees*


----------



## ottawamom

Confession time. I haven't walked all week. Monday and Tuesday were way too cold. Yesterday was too snowy, but I did shovel the driveway 3 times. Today the road is covered in ice, not going to risk it even with my grippers (well it's raining too and the princess doesn't walk in the rain.

DH had to dig out my Mickey and Minnie Christmas blow molds in the back yard last night. At the beginning of the week the snow was up to their knees. Last night it was a few inches over their heads. It now looks like they live in a little igloo.

Next week is a new week. Maybe the walking will be easier. That or I'll convince DH to pick up a treadmill.


----------



## hdrolfe

Well I am quite exhausted now. The plow did go around again and left a big pile of ice/slush/snow at the end of the driveway which was VERY heavy. I didn't even clear the driveway again, except a bit at the top near the garage door where it was mostly water and ice. I didn't want the garage door to freeze shut. Phew. That stuff was all very heavy. Hopefully I will do something later, maybe a bit of walking, but right now my arms are sore and I didn't do the best job so think I'll feel like I need to go do more later. I am not a winter person. At least I think I know who I'll be hiring to clear my driveway next year, only guys I've seen going around so far today!


----------



## marchingstar

ottawamom said:


> Confession time. I haven't walked all week. Monday and Tuesday were way too cold. Yesterday was too snowy, but I did shovel the driveway 3 times. Today the road is covered in ice, not going to risk it even with my grippers (well it's raining too and the princess doesn't walk in the rain.
> 
> DH had to dig out my Mickey and Minnie Christmas blow molds in the back yard last night. At the beginning of the week the snow was up to their knees. Last night it was a few inches over their heads. It now looks like they live in a little igloo.
> 
> Next week is a new week. Maybe the walking will be easier. That or I'll convince DH to pick up a treadmill.



1. next week is a new week

2. your long-term health is waaaay more important than short-term goals. A few walks are not worth serious injury. 

3. your husband is a good soul for saving those mice!


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

hdrolfe said:


> Well I am quite exhausted now. The plow did go around again and left a big pile of ice/slush/snow at the end of the driveway which was VERY heavy. I didn't even clear the driveway again, except a bit at the top near the garage door where it was mostly water and ice. I didn't want the garage door to freeze shut. Phew. That stuff was all very heavy. Hopefully I will do something later, maybe a bit of walking, but right now my arms are sore and I didn't do the best job so think I'll feel like I need to go do more later. I am not a winter person. At least I think I know who I'll be hiring to clear my driveway next year, only guys I've seen going around so far today!



You likely burned waayyyy more calories from shoveling than you'd get from a walk.  Put your feet up and drink a hot beverage!


----------



## Disney_Mama

Would love to join in.  I love to walk but once I get home from work all I can think about is my housecoat and the couch.  So the pound have just crept on.
I have started the new year by tracking my calorie intake.  Makes me think before I put something in my mouth.  I am also going to sign up for a half marathon.
I don't run them but I can sure power walk them.  I have done a few Disney ones in the past and nothing gets you moving like over paying and not wanting to be last.  I'm not sure if this was mentioned earlier but I downloaded an app to my Iphone called Carrot.  They track your movement and then set goals for you.  If you meet them you earn point for scene card or aeroplan points.  Plus some others.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney_Mama said:


> Would love to join in.  I love to walk but once I get home from work all I can think about is my housecoat and the couch.  So the pound have just crept on.
> I have started the new year by tracking my calorie intake.  Makes me think before I put something in my mouth.  I am also going to sign up for a half marathon.
> I don't run them but I can sure power walk them.  I have done a few Disney ones in the past and nothing gets you moving like over paying and not wanting to be last.  I'm not sure if this was mentioned earlier but I downloaded an app to my Iphone called Carrot.  They track your movement and then set goals for you.  If you meet them you earn point for scene card or aeroplan points.  Plus some others.



*Our rewards thru Carrot have dried up since the last provincial election led to no more $$$ Here's the sad details from their website:*

*Effective December 8, 2018, this phase of support from our government partners in Ontario, for now, has come to an end. You will no longer automatically earn points for meeting your Daily Step Goals. However, members who level up to Carrot Plus, can earn even more, every day—up to 2X, 5X or 10X more.*

*Unless i want to pay to "level up" i don't get points for my step goals UNLESS i can convince one of my friends to enter into a challenge and if i do .. we never seem to complete it! I'm really frustrated by this because in less than a year i had earned 2,565 Scene points which was enough for one movie in a VIP theatre  *
*Even the surveys have basically stopped and when they do pop up they are for a pitiful return compared to last year.*


----------



## TammyLynn33

Wow you guys are all doing so good  way to go guys!!
Speaking of that and I may have missed it as 2 jobs 4 kids solo can take up a bit of time ha ha how many of us are there ?.. did we do intro posts ? Goals etc or? Prob did but I totally missed it 
My history and this is way personal but if more ppl know the stigma is ended and I can gain strength . History of eating disorder so I have to be really really careful BUT I just want to take the kids on a vacation and feel comfortable and enjoy them at the pool instead of coming up with excuses  
That’s my goal #86moredays 
I didn’t go as far as I wanted today as I couldn’t sleep again last night.. but I got 7kms 10k steps in to this point. I had a bowl of frosted flakes lol but I’m heading out later.. so Davi g calories for that 
Anyways so proud  of all of you and happy  be here


----------



## Donald - my hero

TammyLynn33 said:


> Wow you guys are all doing so good  way to go guys!!
> Speaking of that and I may have missed it as 2 jobs 4 kids solo can take up a bit of time ha ha how many of us are there ?.. did we do intro posts ? Goals etc or? Prob did but I totally missed it
> My history and this is way personal but if more ppl know the stigma is ended and I can gain strength . History of eating disorder so I have to be really really careful BUT I just want to take the kids on a vacation and feel comfortable and enjoy them at the pool instead of coming up with excuses
> That’s my goal #86moredays
> I didn’t go as far as I wanted today as I couldn’t sleep again last night.. but I got 7kms 10k steps in to this point. I had a bowl of frosted flakes lol but I’m heading out later.. so Davi g calories for that
> Anyways so proud  of all of you and happy  be here


*I hear you on needing to remove the stigma from any type of mental illness. We need to help people realize there is no shame in needing help and the first step to that is being able to share with others what we're going thru. I don't have an eating disorder but I spent time in hospital next to the unit for that and i was amazed at the strength those people exhibited as they moved thru the programme. I guess the only problem i have with my eating is that i constantly need to be aware of what I'm eating, how often i eat and to stop fretting over what a gastritis attack might do to the scale.*

*Don't even get me started on not sleeping! That is a constant battle for me, I swear i slept more when i had newborns in the house!! I didn't fall asleep till 5:30 this morning and was awake by 8 for the day ... I KNOW i need to sleep to keep my moods stable but then i just end up in a circle of being anxious that I'm not sleeping and then i can't fall asleep because I'm anxious and then i get more anxious about being anxious  Good luck to you for a solid night sleep soon!*

*Frosted Flakes?!?!? Seriously my favourite cereal but i can't eat it anymore  *

*Keep working towards your goal of going to the pool, that's a hard one for lots of people. *


----------



## marchingstar

TammyLynn33 said:


> Wow you guys are all doing so good  way to go guys!!
> Speaking of that and I may have missed it as 2 jobs 4 kids solo can take up a bit of time ha ha how many of us are there ?.. did we do intro posts ? Goals etc or? Prob did but I totally missed it
> My history and this is way personal but if more ppl know the stigma is ended and I can gain strength . History of eating disorder so I have to be really really careful BUT I just want to take the kids on a vacation and feel comfortable and enjoy them at the pool instead of coming up with excuses
> That’s my goal #86moredays
> I didn’t go as far as I wanted today as I couldn’t sleep again last night.. but I got 7kms 10k steps in to this point. I had a bowl of frosted flakes lol but I’m heading out later.. so Davi g calories for that
> Anyways so proud  of all of you and happy  be here



thanks for sharing your experience and for joining in! 

we all have such different goals and histories, and i hope our group is a supportive one for each of us. we all deserve healthy relationships to food and to our bodies. please tell us if the conversation is ever becoming dangerous for you or if there’s anything you need to feel supported in your journey towards health.


----------



## Donald - my hero

marchingstar said:


> thanks for sharing your experience and for joining in!
> 
> we all have such different goals and histories, and i hope our group is a supportive one for each of us. we all deserve healthy relationships to food and to our bodies. please tell us if the conversation is ever becoming dangerous for you or if there’s anything you need to feel supported in your journey towards health.


*What am amazingly empathic response! Thank you for being so supportive, it warmed my heart more than you'll ever know *


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *Our rewards thru Carrot have dried up since the last provincial election led to no more $$$ Here's the sad details from their website:*
> 
> *Effective December 8, 2018, this phase of support from our government partners in Ontario, for now, has come to an end. You will no longer automatically earn points for meeting your Daily Step Goals. However, members who level up to Carrot Plus, can earn even more, every day—up to 2X, 5X or 10X more.*
> 
> *Unless i want to pay to "level up" i don't get points for my step goals UNLESS i can convince one of my friends to enter into a challenge and if i do .. we never seem to complete it! I'm really frustrated by this because in less than a year i had earned 2,565 Scene points which was enough for one movie in a VIP theatre  *
> *Even the surveys have basically stopped and when they do pop up they are for a pitiful return compared to last year.*



It gets worse.  You can't even purchase one of the levels anymore (2x, 5x, 10x).  Carrot Rewards stopped the ability to purchase a level early in January.  Now they are saying it was a "limited time offer" when that was not the case.  All their original posts, emails, etc indicated they were going to raise the price in the new year - not cancel it.

I can do a challenge with you!  I'm in a challenge right now with another friend but we will be finished tomorrow morning.  If we add each other to Carrot Rewards and start the challenge before noon tomorrow, tomorrow's steps will count.  If we start after 12 PM, then the challenge starts on Saturday instead.  My Carrot Reward ID is *danielleb9308*.


----------



## hdrolfe

After all the junk I ate today I decided I had better get a walk in, just 20 minutes but it was kind of nice. Hopefully I will get to the store tomorrow and get some better food in the house! That's the plan any way. PD day so kiddo will be home again...


----------



## TammyLynn33

We had three snow days this week. I drive them the one day. They have been way off all week . Oldest off tomorrow exams start Monday and next week is our PD day.. I just want a regularly scheduled week 





hdrolfe said:


> After all the junk I ate today I decided I had better get a walk in, just 20 minutes but it was kind of nice. Hopefully I will get to the store tomorrow and get some better food in the house! That's the plan any way. PD day so kiddo will be home again...


----------



## ottawamom

Disney_Mama said:


> Would love to join in.  I love to walk but once I get home from work all I can think about is my housecoat and the couch.  So the pound have just crept on.
> I have started the new year by tracking my calorie intake.  Makes me think before I put something in my mouth.  I am also going to sign up for a half marathon.
> I don't run them but I can sure power walk them.  I have done a few Disney ones in the past and nothing gets you moving like over paying and not wanting to be last.  I'm not sure if this was mentioned earlier but I downloaded an app to my Iphone called Carrot.  They track your movement and then set goals for you.  If you meet them you earn point for scene card or aeroplan points.  Plus some others.



The more the merrier. Welcome to our little group.



TammyLynn33 said:


> Speaking of that and I may have missed it as 2 jobs 4 kids solo can take up a bit of time ha ha how many of us are there ?.. did we do intro posts ? Goals etc or? Prob did but I totally missed it



To be totally honest I have no idea how many of us there are. I can count and do up a list of people who have joined if that is of any use to thread members. This thread started because a number of us on the Airmiles thread were commenting on needing to get more exercise/lose weight etc. We didn't want to take over the focus of that thread so I started this one to focus on getting fit and moving more (whatever your personal goal is).

I think each of us has shared where we're coming from and what our goal is as the thread has progressed. You are welcome to share as much or as little as you feel comfortable doing. We are a very supportive group of like minded Disney loving people. Feel free to share your progress or just vent if that's what's needed on any particular day.

I enjoy having new online friends.


----------



## ottawamom

TammyLynn33 said:


> We had three snow days this week. I drive them the one day. They have been way off all week . Oldest off tomorrow exams start Monday and next week is our PD day.. I just want a regularly scheduled week



I don't ever remember as many "snow days in a row" as there have been in the Eastern Ontario this week (and I lived through the winter of 1970, that was the year we had so much snow our double driveway became a single driveway with 5-6 ft snowbanks on each side of it). Fortunately my boys are grown, although I did have to drive one to college yesterday as the buses aren't too reliable during storms.

With 4 kids, I can only imagine how much you need those days when the kids are in school for some sanity. Hopefully they will be off to school tomorrow.


----------



## kuhltiffany

I've got Carrot too, I'll add you .  My user code is *tiffanyk7775.*



Disney Addicted said:


> It gets worse.  You can't even purchase one of the levels anymore (2x, 5x, 10x).  Carrot Rewards stopped the ability to purchase a level early in January.  Now they are saying it was a "limited time offer" when that was not the case.  All their original posts, emails, etc indicated they were going to raise the price in the new year - not cancel it.
> 
> I can do a challenge with you!  I'm in a challenge right now with another friend but we will be finished tomorrow morning.  If we add each other to Carrot Rewards and start the challenge before noon tomorrow, tomorrow's steps will count.  If we start after 12 PM, then the challenge starts on Saturday instead.  My Carrot Reward ID is *danielleb9308*.


----------



## Disney Addicted

It’s too bad Carrot Rewards only let 2 people in on a challenge.  If it was more, we could all join on weekly challenges together at the same time! 

I’ll look for you on CR!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Added you both to carrot -- think you'll be able to figure out it's me  I'm not usually a good match for a challenge though .... my current goal is only 2500 steps and i haven't met it in a week. You should just ignore me *


----------



## bababear_50

Week two has been difficult for me but week 3 is coming up.

Hugs Mel


----------



## pigletto

That's awesome Mel. Thanks for sharing.
My walking was exactly zero this week with the weather. Ugh. I have very busy days though so its not sitting around all day for me. I just need it to warm up a bit. Decided to start dancing in the house. That's something I can always get into...as long as nobody is watching .
My eating and logging with Weight Watchers has been 100% on point and I am past the sugar cravings.. good riddance. I'm drinking a TON of water as well.
Overall I am feeling pretty positive with my progress. I've been down this road before though and my biggest challenge of all will be to not give up when it gets hard. There always comes a time when I've been at it for weeks or months, I'm not excited about it anymore and feel deprived. A few bad eating days drag me down and before you know it it's a year later and I'm trying again. The #1 thing I have to change is learning to tune back in after a bad spell and get back on track. THAT is behavioral and the fix for it is staying accountable. I need to track everything I eat ,no matter what, and I need to check in with other people (that's you guys!).
I'm firmly holding the image in my mind of shopping for dresses for the two weddings I have coming up, and dancing without a care in the world. That's my goal.. and I will get there.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *Added you both to carrot -- think you'll be able to figure out it's me  I'm not usually a good match for a challenge though .... my current goal is only 2500 steps and i haven't met it in a week. You should just ignore me *



Holy heck girl!  You're really moving today after saying you don't even get 2,500 steps a day normally.  Good for you!!

I don't have time for the gym/treadmill today but I'll hit my steps just from all the running around I need to do.  Heading out to the grocery store in a few minutes.  Then take my daughter to the sewing store to purchase fabric for her class tomorrow.  Then my son out to SportChek to get boots & bindings for the Monster snowboard we won.  I hope I can get my husband to cook dinner tonight.


----------



## hdrolfe

Thank goodness the weather is better today! I was able to get groceries, lots of healthy veggies. I will do a walk later this afternoon, after I catch up on some of my TV shows, since I haven't been able to watch anything other than Xbox games. Looking forward to some grown up tv shows! Ah star trek, the orville and not sure what else I have taped. 

Glad to see so many checking in! I find even just knowing the group is here helps me stay motivated. For now any way! Hopefully it keeps working.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> Holy heck girl!  You're really moving today after saying you don't even get 2,500 steps a day normally.  Good for you!!
> 
> I don't have time for the gym/treadmill today but I'll hit my steps just from all the running around I need to do.  Heading out to the grocery store in a few minutes.  Then take my daughter to the sewing store to purchase fabric for her class tomorrow.  Then my son out to SportChek to get boots & bindings for the Monster snowboard we won.  I hope I can get my husband to cook dinner tonight.


*Uhm ... yeah, about that .... TORONTO DAY! I have to leave the house at 4:45 & walk 3 K to get to the bus!! Here's why my goal has dropped .... Some of those days are just PATHETIC, but i don't always carry my phone around when I'm in the house so it's not really accurate (that's my story and I'm sticking to it  )*
* *


----------



## bababear_50

So I am just checking in.................yesterday it was awful trying to maneuver the forest trails,,,I kept worrying about falling so I went to the community centre,,and said
I am out of shape.................................
I can walk about a mile............................
I have arthritis in both feet and knees and a recurring popliteal cyst...........................
I want to walk on the indoor track at my own pace,,,,
OK they said.............................
So for $45.00 I got the winter season Indoor Track Pass.
Today I was prepared with my phone...son added the step app and Spotify for music and gave me earbuds,,,
I have to do 9 laps around the track to = one KM.

My total steps for this morning at work and then the track **** 8074,,,not to shabby.

Now tomorrow I am going shopping to see if a better pair of running shoes help with the pain.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

You gals have been busy today. I was out chatting with a few girlfriends this morning. Good times. I came home and bit the bullet and ordered a treadmill. I just have to get the male members of this family together to go and pick it up for me (they've got to be good for something). Then they'll have to assemble it and set up the tv etc and I'm off to the races.

I got the treadmill at Canadian Tire and managed a whopping $4 added to my triangle account. I get more in AM from putting it on my AM CC than that. No more excuses for me. I am going to walk my way through a few of my favourite shows each day.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> You gals have been busy today. I was out chatting with a few girlfriends this morning. Good times. I came home and bit the bullet and ordered a treadmill. I just have to get the male members of this family together to go and pick it up for me (they've got to be good for something). Then they'll have to assemble it and set up the tv etc and I'm off to the races.
> 
> I got the treadmill at Canadian Tire and managed a whopping $4 added to my triangle account. I get more in AM from putting it on my AM CC than that. No more excuses for me. I am going to walk my way through a few of my favourite shows each day.



So happy and PROUD for you.
Think of all those *Binge* worthy walks you are going to have!
Hugs Hon
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Uhm ... yeah, about that .... TORONTO DAY! I have to leave the house at 4:45 & walk 3 K to get to the bus!! Here's why my goal has dropped .... Some of those days are just PATHETIC, but i don't always carry my phone around when I'm in the house so it's not really accurate (that's my story and I'm sticking to it  )*
> *View attachment 378116 *


Ohhhhhh Hon....a 3k walk to the bus in the cold...............,,,where is that ice cube......
Warm hugs to you..
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> Thank goodness the weather is better today! I was able to get groceries, lots of healthy veggies. I will do a walk later this afternoon, after I catch up on some of my TV shows, since I haven't been able to watch anything other than Xbox games. Looking forward to some grown up tv shows! Ah star trek, the orville and not sure what else I have taped.
> 
> Glad to see so many checking in! I find even just knowing the group is here helps me stay motivated. For now any way! Hopefully it keeps working.



Well done on stocking up on the fresh veggies Hon,,
Yeah for grown up tv show!
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

pigletto said:


> That's awesome Mel. Thanks for sharing.
> My walking was exactly zero this week with the weather. Ugh. I have very busy days though so its not sitting around all day for me. I just need it to warm up a bit. Decided to start dancing in the house. That's something I can always get into...as long as nobody is watching .
> My eating and logging with Weight Watchers has been 100% on point and I am past the sugar cravings.. good riddance. I'm drinking a TON of water as well.
> Overall I am feeling pretty positive with my progress. I've been down this road before though and my biggest challenge of all will be to not give up when it gets hard. There always comes a time when I've been at it for weeks or months, I'm not excited about it anymore and feel deprived. A few bad eating days drag me down and before you know it it's a year later and I'm trying again. The #1 thing I have to change is learning to tune back in after a bad spell and get back on track. THAT is behavioral and the fix for it is staying accountable. I need to track everything I eat ,no matter what, and I need to check in with other people (that's you guys!).
> I'm firmly holding the image in my mind of shopping for dresses for the two weddings I have coming up, and dancing without a care in the world. That's my goal.. and I will get there.



You are doing great Hon!!
I need to drink more water,,,I drink mostly tea but need to change that up a bit.
It's great to have a goal to help motivate yourself and YES you will be dancing all night!
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

TammyLynn33 said:


> We had three snow days this week. I drive them the one day. They have been way off all week . Oldest off tomorrow exams start Monday and next week is our PD day.. I just want a regularly scheduled week



Hi Hon
Mel (Melanie) here
Did I mention that I used to work both fulltime and partime(for 15 years),,I am a mom to 3 adult sons now. 
Raising 3 kids by myself was one of the hardest but most rewarding jobs I've ever done.(At the time it didn;t always feel like that).
 I will say that I wish I had made more time for myself but alas we can't undo the past. 
Always remember your kids will come back to you when they are older and shower you with appreciation,love and joy because they will be able to acknowledge your contribution to their life in ways that they might not be able to see or understand at this time.
Please remember to take time for you,,
Hugs
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

I haven't been out walking today but I just ordered a new pair of winter boots so I can go out walking without getting wet feet.  Yesterday was a good day as I got in my 10,000 steps even though I went to Costco and for some reason when I push the shopping buggies my fitbit doesn't register all my steps so I get ripped off.  I have to try and remember to hold only 1 hand on the cart handle.  I know the things we do to make sure we get all of our steps in.   LOL


----------



## Disney Addicted

Donald - my hero said:


> *Uhm ... yeah, about that .... TORONTO DAY! I have to leave the house at 4:45 & walk 3 K to get to the bus!! Here's why my goal has dropped .... Some of those days are just PATHETIC, but i don't always carry my phone around when I'm in the house so it's not really accurate (that's my story and I'm sticking to it  )*
> *View attachment 378116 *



Having to carry to phone with me all the darn time drove me nuts!  I used to get upset when I realized I walked away from the computer desk to anywhere else in the house but left my phone at the desk. 

Where do you live that you have to walk 3 KM to get to the bus??  You must freeze during the winter.



bababear_50 said:


> So I am just checking in.................yesterday it was awful trying to maneuver the forest trails,,,I kept worrying about falling so I went to the community centre,,and said
> I am out of shape.................................
> I can walk about a mile............................
> I have arthritis in both feet and knees and a recurring popliteal cyst...........................
> I want to walk on the indoor track at my own pace,,,,
> OK they said.............................
> So for $45.00 I got the winter season Indoor Track Pass.
> Today I was prepared with my phone...son added the step app and Spotify for music and gave me earbuds,,,
> I have to do 9 laps around the track to = one KM.
> 
> My total steps for this morning at work and then the track **** 8074,,,not to shabby.
> 
> Now tomorrow I am going shopping to see if a better pair of running shoes help with the pain.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



That's great!  A better pair of shoes might help.  I ended up getting 2 new pairs in November (one for outdoors, one for the treadmill) and it has really helped me.



ottawamom said:


> You gals have been busy today. I was out chatting with a few girlfriends this morning. Good times. I came home and bit the bullet and ordered a treadmill. I just have to get the male members of this family together to go and pick it up for me (they've got to be good for something). Then they'll have to assemble it and set up the tv etc and I'm off to the races.
> 
> I got the treadmill at Canadian Tire and managed a whopping $4 added to my triangle account. I get more in AM from putting it on my AM CC than that. No more excuses for me. I am going to walk my way through a few of my favourite shows each day.



Hey, which treadmill did you get?  Please update on how you like it.  I'd love to have one in our basement so I can watch TV and walk but I can't see spending the money this year.  My husband spent $500+ on an bike that doesn't get used much... (sigh)


----------



## ottawamom

I got a *NordicTrack C990 *on sale at Canadian Tire. It's more treadmill than I need right now but DH is tall and wants to be able to walk and maybe run on it (eventually) so we needed the longer belt (60")

I had to drive home from the store with the back hatch up on the RAV. DS followed me home in his car. It was so heavy it took 2 DSs and DH to get it in the house and into the basement. It's not coming back out so I better make good use of it.

DH and I will be assembling it tomorrow. Then I will need to set up a TV and I'll be good to go. I plan on starting slow with just simple manual walking (no program). Some day I may graduate to using the programs who knows.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> I got a *NordicTrack C990 *on sale at Canadian Tire. It's more treadmill than I need right now but DH is tall and wants to be able to walk and maybe run on it (eventually) so we needed the longer belt (60")
> 
> I had to drive home from the store with the back hatch up on the RAV. DS followed me home in his car. It was so heavy it took 2 DSs and DH to get it in the house and into the basement. It's not coming back out so I better make good use of it.
> 
> DH and I will be assembling it tomorrow. Then I will need to set up a TV and I'll be good to go. I plan on starting slow with just simple manual walking (no program). Some day I may graduate to using the programs who knows.



ohhhh she is a beauty and she needs a Disney name.
I love the cushioned track,,lots of bells and whistles,,,nice choice Hon!
Hugs
Mel

Just a fun cartoon.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Disney Addicted said:


> Where do you live that you have to walk 3 KM to get to the bus??  You must freeze during the winter.



*Our city buses don't start running early enough for me to catch the 6 am Greyhound into TO so i need to walk downtown. If i wait till the first bus gets me down I end up on the 6:30 bus but those 30 minutes can make a world of difference in traffic patterns and possibly make me late. I bundle up tightly, tons of layers, pull on the headphones, turn on my current book, turn on my lights that hang from my backpack and just go. It might seem like i whine about it but truth be told, i wouldn't be doing it if it wasn't worth it! This treatment has been a godsend, a literal life saver and we're so blessed that it's within a reasonable commuting distance. When i started my first round of treatments ... it has to be almost 5 years now i think, this clinic was one of only 10 in North America and i lucked into an amazing doctor who was willing to slide me into a study that i didn't quite meet the requirements for because he was "curious" This doesn't work for everyone, it's not a cure but i was at an impasse with NOTHING left to try and I am so fortunate to have stumbled into this!! I'm really happy that the Dr offered weekly maintenance treatments because i hate the way i was feeling & the person i had become. I think a day of traveling in to the city is a small price to pay for the massive benefits it's brought! If i don't have any need to stay in the city I simply turn around and come home on the bus, today I was home by 12:30. *

*OOH yeah, I have created a play list that I've trained my body to sleep to -- when it gets to the last song i wake up to see the sun rising on the lake and the CN Tower in the distance. I put the same music on when i get back on the bus to come home and I wake up just as we're passing the city of Guelph sign. On days when the music ends and i look out the window to see we haven't gone past Pearson yet I know there's been some traffic mess up!*


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks Mel, I am definitely going to have to give some thought to a Disney name for the treadmill. I'll make that a conversation topic for Sundays family dinner.

Jacqueline, have you ever thought of doing a tape to sleep to at night. If you've trained your body to wake up on the bus to that particular song maybe a longer tape for overnight ending with that song would work. 

I sleep right through the radio that comes on in the morning. It's only when the radio turns off after an hour and the room is quiet that I wake up (in a panic) that I may have overslept.


----------



## TammyLynn33

So just when I was getting into routine coming out of work and wham flat on my back stupid ice under the snow. Whole left side shoulder and arm throbbing and back feels tight. Headache isn’t great , that could just be lack of caffeine at this point  
My next day off is feb 11 for divorce court again   I picked up this weekend as extra cash so I doubt they would be able to cover 
Luckily I’m evenings tonight and tomorrow.. I booked a half hour massage before work to hopefully loosen up a bit 
Best thing tho gotta laugh my big kid was picking me up we made eye contact and he was of course on his phone then he says he heard a noise and couldn’t figure out where I went .. lol I was like dude I was on the ground where do you think I went ..


----------



## bababear_50

TammyLynn33 said:


> So just when I was getting into routine coming out of work and wham flat on my back stupid ice under the snow. Whole left side shoulder and arm throbbing and back feels tight. Headache isn’t great , that could just be lack of caffeine at this point
> My next day off is feb 11 for divorce court again   I picked up this weekend as extra cash so I doubt they would be able to cover
> Luckily I’m evenings tonight and tomorrow.. I booked a half hour massage before work to hopefully loosen up a bit
> Best thing tho gotta laugh my big kid was picking me up we made eye contact and he was of course on his phone then he says he heard a noise and couldn’t figure out where I went .. lol I was like dude I was on the ground where do you think I went ..



Ah hon so sorry this happened ,,hopefully the massage helps ,sending healing hugs to you.
PS lol lol the part about your big kid was so good...sorry,,lol.
Last summer I fell down the hill in my backyard and couldn't get up,,rolled to my phone that had landed under a bush and called my son,,same response *Mom you were just watering the flowers,,where did you go?
Ah life,,,take care hon
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

TammyLynn33 said:


> So just when I was getting into routine coming out of work and wham flat on my back stupid ice under the snow. Whole left side shoulder and arm throbbing and back feels tight. Headache isn’t great , that could just be lack of caffeine at this point
> My next day off is feb 11 for divorce court again   I picked up this weekend as extra cash so I doubt they would be able to cover
> Luckily I’m evenings tonight and tomorrow.. I booked a half hour massage before work to hopefully loosen up a bit
> Best thing tho gotta laugh my big kid was picking me up we made eye contact and he was of course on his phone then he says he heard a noise and couldn’t figure out where I went .. lol I was like dude I was on the ground where do you think I went ..



I had a similar fall earlier this winter. Was thinking about something else and next thing I knew I was on the ground. I hope you are able to recover quickly.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Jacqueline, have you ever thought of doing a tape to sleep to at night. If you've trained your body to wake up on the bus to that particular song maybe a longer tape for overnight ending with that song would work.
> 
> I sleep right through the radio that comes on in the morning. It's only when the radio turns off after an hour and the room is quiet that I wake up (in a panic) that I may have overslept.


*Yeah, that would be an excellent idea if i didn't sleep with someone who needs quiet ... when hubby is out of town i make use of the button the radio (you know, hit it and you get 90 minutes of music !) I'm not sure if it's the music that helps me sleep on the bus or the fact that the headphones block out most other noises, i have a pair of ear buds that are awesome but i can't sleep for love nor money with those in   I turn on the radio as soon as i wake up and it runs in the background all the time ... i need it as a cover for other things, helps me focus if that makes sense, and if you asked me what actually played i would be hard pressed to tell you!*

*Laundry day today which means lots of steps and changing the sheets during the winter ALWAYS has me making gazillion trips around the bed because those dang flannel sheets stick to each other and make it almost impossible to get them evenly placed on the bed! Was planning on heading to shoppers and battle the PC points but it was like a skating rink yesterday and my butt still hurts from the one time the windmilling arms couldn't save me  Also when will the windchill get past -20 something?!?!?!?*


----------



## hdrolfe

Eating well today. Cleaned my closet... that was a lot of work. And I don't want to do my walk! Maybe I will feel like it later. But for now I'm watching some Kimmy Schmidt. Last few episodes  Seeing the sun out is nice, but brr it's a bit chilly out there! Snuggling with my puppy Finn while I watch netflix.


----------



## ottawamom

@hdrolfe, Cleaning out the closet is huge, you deserve a break. I think it's good to have an "off" day from exercise to let your body rest. We'll that's my opinion anyway and I'm sticking by it. Enjoy your movie.

@Donald - my hero , get better soon. My butt hurts just thinking about all of you have fallen in the past few days. Stay safe out there everyone.


----------



## hdrolfe

Good morning! I am going to get my walk in this afternoon. Hopefully my headache clears up. Had a rough sleep for some reason. I am down two pounds today! So I am happy about that, especially since I have not been eating as well as I should be. The walking is helping my stress though. Now hopefully I will get to work this week! At least Monday so I can bring my work laptop home and work from home if necessary. Tuesday looks like another storm approaches, and it's some special ceremony for kiddo's class that I am taking time off to attend. Of course, if the weather is terrible it will be postponed. 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## TammyLynn33

So after dragging my poor sore butt to work yesterday after my fall we lost great grandpa last night. He was 98 so expected but kids first loss so I took the day off to be with the family. 
Going to try to walk at least awhile tonight. Much needed stress relief .. 
happy quiet relaxing Sunday all 
Hugs


----------



## Donald - my hero

TammyLynn33 said:


> So after dragging my poor sore butt to work yesterday after my fall we lost great grandpa last night. He was 98 so expected but kids first loss so I took the day off to be with the family.
> Going to try to walk at least awhile tonight. Much needed stress relief ..
> happy quiet relaxing Sunday all
> Hugs


*Oh, I'm sorry for your loss, it doesn't matter if it's "expected" or not, it's still a hard thing to handle.  Take time for yourself to just "be" something that helps you centre yourself so that you are able to help your children sort out their feelings. *


----------



## ottawamom

TammyLynn33 said:


> So after dragging my poor sore butt to work yesterday after my fall we lost great grandpa last night. He was 98 so expected but kids first loss so I took the day off to be with the family.
> Going to try to walk at least awhile tonight. Much needed stress relief ..
> happy quiet relaxing Sunday all
> Hugs



So sorry to hear of your loss. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## ottawamom

DH just finished setting up the new treadmill (still unnamed until after dinner tonight, although I'm thinking maybe Buzz Lightyear because I can go to infinity and beyond on it). I just did my first mile walk to get used to walking on it deciding what speed I like to walk at etc. The one thing I learned (aside from the fact that I am out of shape and need to walk) is I will definitely be thinking twice before putting another cookie into my mouth. It's 20 minutes on the treadmill to work off a cookie or two.

Next step is to steal the TV from DS room and set it up then I can watch TV and walk, until then I'll just have to listen to music to make the time go by.


----------



## bababear_50

TammyLynn33 said:


> So after dragging my poor sore butt to work yesterday after my fall we lost great grandpa last night. He was 98 so expected but kids first loss so I took the day off to be with the family.
> Going to try to walk at least awhile tonight. Much needed stress relief ..
> happy quiet relaxing Sunday all
> Hugs


So sorry to hear of your loss Hon
Thoughts and prayers being sent your way,
Rest well
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I spent some time reading up on Arthritis this weekend.
I did see a specialist last year but it was more related to skin issues (the question was did I have psoriatic arthritis) No I don't.
She was the one who dx the popliteal cyst. Her bedside manner was awful.............................,,I think I will need to find someone else in the future.
I decided to be gentle and kind to my body this weekend,,nap,,tea,,TV.Casino visit.
Saturday= one outside walk and house cleaning= 4,000 steps
Today ,,,hang on it's still in my housecoat.......5197 steps,,side trip to Mohawk casino--lots of walking there,,lol
I think I probably over did it on Fri doing just over 8,000steps....

So my goal is now going to be listening to my body more....and
I am going to aim for 4,000 to 5,000 steps a day. My understanding is that's like 2 1/2 miles?
Two weeks ago I could barely do 2,000 steps so I am going to try  baby steps because I don't want to quit
because I am in pain all the time.
Someone mentioned dancing to music and I really like that idea.
So tomorrow is a new day
Hugs to everyone
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

TammyLynn33 said:


> So after dragging my poor sore butt to work yesterday after my fall we lost great grandpa last night. He was 98 so expected but kids first loss so I took the day off to be with the family.
> Going to try to walk at least awhile tonight. Much needed stress relief ..
> happy quiet relaxing Sunday all
> Hugs



I'm sorry for your loss. 



bababear_50 said:


> I spent some time reading up on Arthritis this weekend.
> I did see a specialist last year but it was more related to skin issues (the question was did I have psoriatic arthritis) No I don't.
> She was the one who dx the popliteal cyst. Her bedside manner was awful.............................,,I think I will need to find someone else in the future.
> I decided to be gentle and kind to my body this weekend,,nap,,tea,,TV.Casino visit.
> Saturday= one outside walk and house cleaning= 4,000 steps
> Today ,,,hang on it's still in my housecoat.......5197 steps,,side trip to Mohawk casino--lots of walking there,,lol
> I think I probably over did it on Fri doing just over 8,000steps....
> 
> So my goal is now going to be listening to my body more....and
> I am going to aim for 4,000 to 5,000 steps a day. My understanding is that's like 2 1/2 miles?
> Two weeks ago I could barely do 2,000 steps so I am going to try  baby steps because I don't want to quit
> because I am in pain all the time.
> Someone mentioned dancing to music and I really like that idea.
> So tomorrow is a new day
> Hugs to everyone
> Mel



It sounds like you've more than doubled how much you walk a day. That's not a baby step!


----------



## marchingstar

Week 2 done! I was less active this week, and although I enjoyed every bite, I definitely ate a lot more sugar too. I hit the big 3-0 this week though, and if there's ever a time for cake, it's a big birthday!

Activity: I took some nice walks this week. I don't quite understand it--I walked a shorter distance than last week but I took more steps and burned more calories...hmm. At the end of the day I'm moving, and that's what really matters to me anyways.
Distance: 60km
Steps: 65 396
Calories burned: 4126

Nutrition: I have had some awesome meals this week! Some were deliciously bad for me, but I still made time for meal prep and nutritious food around my birthday. Feels like a win!
Food highlights: a beautiful birthday cake (lemon with cream cheese filling) and that hot and sour soup recipe I shared (yum!)

Goals for next week:
Activity: I would love to average 10 km per day next week. 
Nutrition: There's one last slice of birthday cake waiting for me in the fridge, but otherwise getting back on track. It's been working really well to make a pot of soup/stew/something similar on Monday and eat leftovers for a couple days, so tomorrow I think I'll make turkey chili.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Donald - my hero said:


> *Yeah, that would be an excellent idea if i didn't sleep with someone who needs quiet ... when hubby is out of town i make use of the button the radio (you know, hit it and you get 90 minutes of music !) I'm not sure if it's the music that helps me sleep on the bus or the fact that the headphones block out most other noises, i have a pair of ear buds that are awesome but i can't sleep for love nor money with those in   I turn on the radio as soon as i wake up and it runs in the background all the time ... i need it as a cover for other things, helps me focus if that makes sense, and if you asked me what actually played i would be hard pressed to tell you!*
> 
> *Laundry day today which means lots of steps and changing the sheets during the winter ALWAYS has me making gazillion trips around the bed because those dang flannel sheets stick to each other and make it almost impossible to get them evenly placed on the bed! Was planning on heading to shoppers and battle the PC points but it was like a skating rink yesterday and my butt still hurts from the one time the windmilling arms couldn't save me  Also when will the windchill get past -20 something?!?!?!?*



-20?  I'll take that!  -43 with the wind chill this am here.  -20 is a heat wave!! lol

Haven't gotten out for many walks but have dragged my butt to the gym a few times and plan to today after work.  Did a bunch of prep work for food for the week so I've got healthy stuff to grab and go.

I'm not going to eat any chips or crap or drink any calories in juice or beer at all this week.


----------



## ottawamom

My take-away from what I've been reading is everyone seems to becoming much more aware of what we eat. I believe cutting out the garbage we tend to love will go a long way to reaching our goals. That combined with moving more (baby steps) we'll get there.

We are a group of differing ages and fitness levels. Each of us will have different results. The thing to keep in mind is to keep moving  , a little more each week/month.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Stepped on the scale this morning...and I've FINALLY  dropped off the plateau I was holding at.  So I'm super happy about that.  It was frustrating that I was staying on point for food, getting some exercise and NOT dropping any weight.  
Groceries are bought, meals are planned, a little prep done for some quick bites to eat when we are in that super hungry mode right after work.  Hoping to be able to push play on some of my beach body workouts this week.  EVERYTHING is a skating rink around here with our melt over the weekend ( +6 with a wind ) It's was a sloppy wet mess that has now froze up...so there is ice on every inch of sidewalk in the city.  I won't even think of walking outside probably for the rest of winter.  It's just too dangerous, even with extra shoe grippers.  I'm sooooooooo not graceful enough to do it on the best of days 

Let's rock out this week!!!!!!!


----------



## hdrolfe

Well I did not get up in time to workout this morning but I am looking forward to getting some walking in after supper because man my child is trying at times. I got a call from the school that he had a headache and sore tummy. I said I couldn't get him right away, so they kept him. I did leave work, just in case they called again. I went to pick him up so he wouldn't have to walk in the cold. He said it's more his tummy hurts than his head, so he doesn't want to give up the screens. And of course he didn't eat his lunch or snacks, or breakfast! Honestly. I wonder why his tummy hurts and he wants dinner as soon as he walks in the door? Guess what his snacks are going to be later?

I think a nice two mile walk will do me some good. Tomorrow is supposed to be a lot of snow, again, and it's a thing at school so I should be attending that in the morning, he won't have to go to daycare but oh boy is he going to school!!


----------



## ottawamom

Hang in there Heather. You're older and smarter. You just need to figure out how to outsmart "him". When you mentioned about the tummy ache and OK for screen time it reminded me of a rule I had in this house when the boys were younger. No school, no screen time. Part day at school, no screen time. Now if they were home with a flu they could have some screen time when they were starting to feel better. The rule gave the boys something to think about before they decided they wanted a "mental health" day.

Your sons situation may be very different from my boys just wanting a day off every now and then so please take my two cents with a grain of salt.


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> Hang in there Heather. You're older and smarter. You just need to figure out how to outsmart "him". When you mentioned about the tummy ache and OK for screen time it reminded me of a rule I had in this house when the boys were younger. No school, no screen time. Part day at school, no screen time. Now if they were home with a flu they could have some screen time when they were starting to feel better. The rule gave the boys something to think about before they decided they wanted a "mental health" day.
> 
> Your sons situation may be very different from my boys just wanting a day off every now and then so please take my two cents with a grain of salt.



That is the rule here, the problem is I didn't go get him so he didn't actually get to be home sick. I know he wasn't feeling well because he didn't eat anything today. He had two big bowls of chili for supper. And he'll be getting his lunch as snacks later when he asks. Bedtime will be early tonight. I know when I was home sick I was allowed to watch TV, and I think he treats the iPad as I did the TV. The Xbox is a whole other issue. In general, he hates school, feels at 9 he knows everything he needs to and shouldn't have to go to school. Because of this when he complains in the morning that he doesn't want to go he has to either have a fever or be actually sick. Of course when he gets worried about things he actually gets sick. So. It's been a fun year so far! I have missed a lot of work, thankfully my boss is understanding and I'm able to work from home sometimes. I worry I'm making all kinds of mistakes with him, sometimes it's just too much of a fight.


----------



## ottawamom

I hear you. I know exactly what you're going through. Hang in there. You're not making mistakes. Those darn kids have us second guessing ourselves all the time. I still do and my boys are 22-26 years old. It never ends. My dad used to call my "morning illnesses so I didn't have to go to school" Pale Freckles. Little humour to brighten the day.


----------



## bababear_50

So today was a Snow stay at home day for me,,YEAH!
I was up early for some reason and ended up doing some dancing to up my step count ,,much better than shoveling snow.
Late this afternoon I went shopping at Marshalls and picked up a new 19 inch spinner suitcase.
I am going to try traveling light for my next trip BUT I found this lovely big Vegan leather bag/purse (almost as big as the suitcase) that is the bees Knees,,so just incase I need a bit more space it will come in handy. I figure if I have to I can always do a quick load of laundry.
I am now ready for the snow to go away.....!
Well off to do some laundry and step-step-step!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

What a day. I did a short walk at home this evening. Worked from home. Oh my the roads are bad! In the 10 minutes it took me to go get the kid, the plow went around, so I had to shovel to get back into the driveway. It was also garbage day so my neighbours garbage cans were at the end of their driveway, which is attached to mine, and made mine extra narrow. Kind of annoying! Any way. I am sure the plow will go around and do a better job over night so I suspect I'll have to shovel my way out in the morning again! Such is winter life in Canada I guess?

@bababear_50 Our last few trips have only been travelling light  We use carryon only unless we are going to Disney for a week. Then I take one bag because Disney will take care of it for me  It's possible! I did buy a shopping bag last time we were at Disney just in case we needed it for all the stuffies kiddo wanted to bring home but we managed to stuff those guys into the suitcase.


----------



## ottawamom

I have been giving Buzz Lightyear a good workout. I have my workout clothes in the basement ready to change into (so I don't have to run upstairs get changed then back to the basement). Trying to make it as easy as possible to do my walking. I walk the dog in the morning outside. Read my emails then I go walk for a half hour while I watch Kelly and Ryan. I watch a show just after lunch so I walk while I watch that too. That's enough for me for now but when my body adjusts to that I may add in another walk in the evening (I'll have to wait and see how it goes). 

I've been trying to watch what I eat (baby steps). I had a bunch of lemons that needed to be used up so I made lemon loaves (little mini loaves, size of 2 muffins). I gave a dozen of them away so I don't eat them all. Put another bunch in the freezer so I forget they exist. Hopefully the others in this house will eat them all up before I hear them calling my name.

I hope those in and around the GTA get dug out soon. You got triple the amount we did. Stay safe and lift with your knees not your back.


----------



## bababear_50

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Stepped on the scale this morning...and I've FINALLY  dropped off the plateau I was holding at.  So I'm super happy about that.  It was frustrating that I was staying on point for food, getting some exercise and NOT dropping any weight.
> Groceries are bought, meals are planned, a little prep done for some quick bites to eat when we are in that super hungry mode right after work.  Hoping to be able to push play on some of my beach body workouts this week.  EVERYTHING is a skating rink around here with our melt over the weekend ( +6 with a wind ) It's was a sloppy wet mess that has now froze up...so there is ice on every inch of sidewalk in the city.  I won't even think of walking outside probably for the rest of winter.  It's just too dangerous, even with extra shoe grippers.  I'm sooooooooo not graceful enough to do it on the best of days
> 
> Let's rock out this week!!!!!!!



Well done Pumpkin
I have not stepped on the scale in awhile. I agree stay indoors,,,the ice and snow is just too dangerous.
You are well on your way to having a great week!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> I have been giving Buzz Lightyear a good workout. I have my workout clothes in the basement ready to change into (so I don't have to run upstairs get changed then back to the basement). Trying to make it as easy as possible to do my walking. I walk the dog in the morning outside. Read my emails then I go walk for a half hour while I watch Kelly and Ryan. I watch a show just after lunch so I walk while I watch that too. That's enough for me for now but when my body adjusts to that I may add in another walk in the evening (I'll have to wait and see how it goes).
> 
> I've been trying to watch what I eat (baby steps). I had a bunch of lemons that needed to be used up so I made lemon loaves (little mini loaves, size of 2 muffins). I gave a dozen of them away so I don't eat them all. Put another bunch in the freezer so I forget they exist. Hopefully the others in this house will eat them all up before I hear them calling my name.
> 
> I hope those in and around the GTA get dug out soon. You got triple the amount we did. Stay safe and lift with your knees not your back.


Hi Hon
Congrats on giving Buzz a spin!
I think doing two treadmill workouts a day is alot and great!
Go easy and baby steps.
Ahhhh I love lemon mini loaves.....I'd have to hide them from myself. At Christmas it was hard because I kept getting food gifts from all the kids so as soon as I got one I was like running down to the office and giving them away to the secretaries.(I did keep some starbucks gift cards).
If I have cookies or plain ripple chips in the house they become my best pal,,,I can't just eat one!
Take care on those morning doggie walks.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

Good Morning!  I don't think I'll be walking today, we'll see how my knee feels when I get home. Not sure what I did to it, nothing I've been doing is high impact! But it's feeling swollen and sore... ugh! I'll rest it today for the most part and hopefully be back on track tomorrow. Could have been from sitting at the kitchen table working all day yesterday, it's not a comfortable chair. I didn't want to be in the basement at my desk though. The basement is dark and cold and not nice. Course the view out the kitchen window to the snow filled back yard isn't that nice either lol. I did have to shovel a bit this morning but it only took 10 minutes or so to clear the end of the driveway. The roads are better? But I am still waiting anxiously for spring


----------



## Debbie

DH and I are back from our 2 week vacation, so I am ready to get back on the wagon. We were in Old San Juan for 4 days with lots of walking, then an 11 day cruise with lots of shore excursions. I didn't find the desserts appetizing, so I ate a lot of fresh fruit. Yeah, me! BUT, I did drink more than we normally do, so I have that to contend with. I don't get on the scale often, and it certalinly won't be for another couple of weeks. 

Yesterday, we did a GrowYoungFitness foundation exercise (35 min) yesterday. He did a quick shovel, since the neighbour had plowed the driveway, so DH only had the bit at the garage door and the front porch to do.  I did housework and easily got my steps in. *My steps are set at 5500 at the moment due to knee issues. It was a good day, since I accomplished a lot. 

The plan for today is to do some core and knee exercises for me. Core for DH. And maybe some baking. I haven't felt like baking much, but I want to give my mom's butter tarts a try. As the mantra of GrowYoungFitness says, "_Just Keep It Moving_!"


----------



## marchingstar

Brrr...it's cold and snowy here too today! Not sure how much walking I'm going to do today. Between icy sidewalks and a mountain of work on my desk, I think I'll count today as a more restful day.

My latest project is definitely not fitness-related, but since we tend to chatter...we're starting to think pretty seriously about buying a house. So procrastination today is looking through listings. My latest favourite has two bedrooms upstairs, master on the main floor, and two more in the basement. So a kind of unusual layout, but also lots of space. I just don't know! My brain might be getting a decent workout today, if nothing else.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Tomorrow morning is weigh day #3 for me...crossing fingers and toes for a loss of something! Anything! I just want to scale to go down.


----------



## Donald - my hero

marchingstar said:


> Brrr...it's cold and snowy here too today! Not sure how much walking I'm going to do today. Between icy sidewalks and a mountain of work on my desk, I think I'll count today as a more restful day.
> 
> My latest project is definitely not fitness-related, but since we tend to chatter...we're starting to think pretty seriously about buying a house. So procrastination today is looking through listings. My latest favourite has two bedrooms upstairs, master on the main floor, and two more in the basement. So a kind of unusual layout, but also lots of space. I just don't know! My brain might be getting a decent workout today, if nothing else.



*If nothing else you're gonna get a decent workout from all the "adulting" you're doing lately! New baby, budgeting for a house, studying real-estate listing, recouping from a Disney trip and the post-trip blues that brings  All kidding aside, just parenting a new baby is exhausting and as he grows you can consider lugging him around as a cardio work out!*

*Our kids are all depressed about not being able to afford to buy a house .. our son keeps thinking he's gonna manage it and then the danged market jumps again (or his wife announces she needs a new saddle, riding gear etc for the horse she bought!). Our daughter & her wife are struggling with the fact that our city has one of the highest rental costs in the province for some stupid reason and with one of them still in school full-time (not sure if our kid will ever actually just get a job!) and the other working on what seems to be a perpetual contract basis with the university (she just applied for a job in the same department that's supposed to be "real" as she called it!) they will never get ahead. They're paying more in rent for a tiny 1 bedroom basement apartment then they would for a  mortgage on an entire townhouse !!!*


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *If nothing else you're gonna get a decent workout from all the "adulting" you're doing lately! New baby, budgeting for a house, studying real-estate listing, recouping from a Disney trip and the post-trip blues that brings  All kidding aside, just parenting a new baby is exhausting and as he grows you can consider lugging him around as a cardio work out!*
> 
> *Our kids are all depressed about not being able to afford to buy a house .. our son keeps thinking he's gonna manage it and then the danged market jumps again (or his wife announces she needs a new saddle, riding gear etc for the horse she bought!). Our daughter & her wife are struggling with the fact that our city has one of the highest rental costs in the province for some stupid reason and with one of them still in school full-time (not sure if our kid will ever actually just get a job!) and the other working on what seems to be a perpetual contract basis with the university (she just applied for a job in the same department that's supposed to be "real" as she called it!) they will never get ahead. They're paying more in rent for a tiny 1 bedroom basement apartment then they would for a  mortgage on an entire townhouse !!!*



ugh, i get the feeling. the housing market in my city is less awful than the GTA, but it’s still rough. My parents bought their house when i was in elementary and I remember what it cost...there’s absolutely no comparison. i found one house last week that was okay. smaller
and older, but nicely maintained. in one week, the price jumped 50 000 and it still sold!  

and work too... it doesn’t seem to matter what field, everything is contract positions these days. i’m doing contract work too. the money isn’t bad but the lack of security is exhausting. and awful benefits—that’s been extra rough lately. if i’m being totally honest, any time we get a little bit ahead, we usually had some family help (disney trip was a gift, we would have help getting financing on a house). so only partway adulting...


----------



## hdrolfe

Morning! Cold out there still. There were two watermain breaks on the street I work on. It was fun getting in since they have the road blocked everywhere. No drinking water at work, wonder if they will send us home? That might be nice! Oh well... Not sure if I'll be walking this evening or not, depends on how my knee feels at the end of the day.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I decided there is no way in that very hot place that I'll be braving the extremely COLD place that is my city & Toronto at 4:45 tomorrow morning, call me a wimp, but I'm NOT doing that for a 6 minute treatment!! I'll just have to get my body moving some other way -- Blue Friday shopping perhaps *

*We didn't turn the heat up enough in the bedroom last night and i gave up both a rude wake up call this morning -- i guess i had been sleeping curled up tightly and one of my knees froze up. SO that meant needing to fully extend it and oopsie, hubby hadn't been able to drag himself out of bed into the frigid bathroom to shower so i kicked him in the back making him sit bolt upright and yell at me which led me to screaming from the shock of not being alone -- aakk. Does the subsequent elevation in my heart rate count as exercise?!?!?*

*Regarding my "diet" (i hate using that word because of the negative feelings it invokes) or rather food choices: It was time to bake up some cookies for the hubby, which is super easy thanks to Max the Wonder Mixer -- i make up a double batch, scoop into balls which i freeze and then i just toss some on a cookie sheet. By the time the oven has preheated they're thawed enough to bake meaning freezer to cooling rack in under 20 minutes! BUT they're chocolate chip cookies and the nasty dietitian wants me to cut back on chocolate so i can't eat them anymore  Some serious Pinteresting led me to a recipe that is (almost too) awesome -- quick, easy and full of protein & iron (seriously lacking in my food choices) -- almond butter cookies with pumpkin seeds! No flour so if anyone needs a great recipe that's gluten free, ask away!*


----------



## ottawamom

I did get outside to walk the dog. Knees were a little cold when I got home. Then I did my walk on Buzz. Basement is definitely the place to do it. Cold when I start but well heated up by the time I finish. I'm not venturing outside again today, not even to the mailbox which is just across the street.

I spent the morning looking for a stupid form I have to send off to the insurance for DS. I know I had it before Christmas and it wasn't in my go to place to keep these things. For the life of me I can't find it anywhere (up and down the stairs so many times that's got to count for something). Finally decided to look on the insurance company website and sure enough I can get a copy there. Still bugs me that I can't find the original one I got.

If you like the cookies, once made, @Donald - my hero post the recipe and I'll add it to the recipe section.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> If you like the cookies, once made, @Donald - my hero post the recipe and I'll add it to the recipe section.



*I LOVE these cookies but like most of my recipes I've tweaked it to suit my needs -- it sorta follows the one i found. I used to LOVE using Pinterest but it now just irks me to no end! Why does everyone insist on putting videos in their posts so that my computer sounds like it is gonna blow a gasket?????  Here's the link to the recipe's "print" page. My tweaks were switching the chocolate chip for pumpkin seeds and using my smaller cookie scoop. I did add the vanilla & slightly squooshed them down with my hand. I used the Kirkland brand of Almond butter from Costco and needed to dump it into a bowl to get it mixed properly before I used it because it was waaay too runny at first. I ended up with way more cookies than the recipe says --- i think 3 dozen but I've already eaten a ton of them so not sure *

*Flourless Almond Butter Cookies*


----------



## star72232

Donald - my hero said:


> *I LOVE these cookies but like most of my recipes I've tweaked it to suit my needs -- it sorta follows the one i found. I used to LOVE using Pinterest but it now just irks me to no end! Why does everyone insist on putting videos in their posts so that my computer sounds like it is gonna blow a gasket?????  Here's the link to the recipe's "print" page. My tweaks were switching the chocolate chip for pumpkin seeds and using my smaller cookie scoop. I did add the vanilla & slightly squooshed them down with my hand. I used the Kirkland brand of Almond butter from Costco and needed to dump it into a bowl to get it mixed properly before I used it because it was waaay too runny at first. I ended up with way more cookies than the recipe says --- i think 3 dozen but I've already eaten a ton of them so not sure *
> 
> *Flourless Almond Butter Cookies*




This is pretty much the same as the flourless peanut butter cookies you can make - egg, sugar, peanut butter (no baking soda in those ones).  They tend to be a very soft cookie, so I'm guessing this is similar?  I don't love crunchy cookies.


----------



## Donald - my hero

star72232 said:


> This is pretty much the same as the flourless peanut butter cookies you can make - egg, sugar, peanut butter (no baking soda in those ones).  They tend to be a very soft cookie, so I'm guessing this is similar?  I don't love crunchy cookies.


*EXACTLY! They taste very similar but not quite as "dry" in my opinion if that makes any sense. How crunchy they end up depends on how quickly you respond to the timer on your phone ....*


----------



## hdrolfe

Donald - my hero said:


> *EXACTLY! They taste very similar but not quite as "dry" in my opinion if that makes any sense. How crunchy they end up depends on how quickly you respond to the timer on your phone ....*



I always add chocolate chips so they don't taste dry to me


----------



## ottawamom

@Donald - my hero, I've added your recipe to the recipe section for easy reference.


----------



## pigletto

Well this week was definitely more challenging than last week with food. Being stuck in the house and restless made it harder. It was better than it has been but not good by any means.
However, today is a new day , and I have you all for accountability. So today I plan out my meals for the day, and I get back on track. Sunday is a post birthday dinner for me with my extended family and I have zero say over the menu, so I will need to save my points for that. I can however limit portions.
On weight watchers the most successful members all plan their meals. Many people do weekend cooking to get things ready for the week when they are busier. I think that’s something I wuould benefit from. We are moving houses on March 1st and with work, organizing, and packing a whole house I run the risk of too much take out and really bad choices. I’m going to do an afternoon of cooking this weekend to have healthy meals at the ready.
Walking will restart this weekend as soon as it’s a tad warmer and the dogs want to go out.

Happy Friday everyone ! I hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## hdrolfe

Good morning! It's super cold again, promising to warm up over the weekend (and I'm sure flood next week when it gest above 0). I will try and get some walking in tonight. My knee is feeling better finally. I thought I should ice it but it was so cold I didn't want to... 

Meal planned for me tonight, though kiddo will get McDonalds. I'll do groceries tomorrow and plan next week over the weekend. I do track my meals the day before at least, and have a rough lunch/dinner ideas for the week based on groceries. Breakfast is usually the same thing, two eggs and a slice of toast. Boring! I have been doing overnight oats with berries and using chia seeds. It's like 5 points! But it is a nice snack to bring to work instead of more coffee (or raiding the vending machine). I think a chocolate bar or bag of chips would be more points, and less satisfying. I find I have to plan everything out or I'll need to get more groceries part way through the week, and that never works out for me. I always mean to stop on my way home, get in the car, and just don't feel like it any more. I can't go at lunch lately because it's so cold everything would freeze, and in summer it's too hot. Any way. Work in progress!


----------



## ottawamom

No walking on Buzz for me this morning, I did Blue Friday at two stores and that is enough of a workout. Walked the dog when I got home from shopping. I will do my afternoon walk and maybe if I have energy a short walk after dinner.


----------



## FLVacationGirl

I am just jumping into this thread now. Was gone on a cruise when it started.  

Last summer I started my fitness track simply by watching CrossFit Games documentaries on Netflix, lol. I seriously just watched them over and over for 2 weeks until I was completely pumped to start working out. Then I started using the Sweat app by Kayla Itsines and did home workouts for a few weeks. The workouts were only 30 mins (stuff like squats, lunges, and push-ups) and killed me but it was only 30 mins and l felt good after and I would even do the workouts while watching CrossFit vids to stay pumped. Next my husband and I joined a small gym and got hooked on going. We have become friends with all of the other families and trainers there. I did a combo of the home workouts and gym workouts at first. Then I switched from the Sweat program to the PWR program by Kelsey Wells in the same app to do more gym based workouts. Eventually I was doing 1.5 - 2 hrs workouts 5x a week just because I was having fun at the gym and loving the way I felt mid-way through and after a great workout. 2 months ago, I added in Olympic Weightlifting training with a pro-trainer and now spend two 2hr sessions a week learning how to snatch and clean and jerk in addition to my regular gym a few times a week. I was going to add in CrossFit for cardio but last night at my lifting class my trainer added in speed-ladder work and box jumps so I think I'm going build up some cardio just there.  

My goal had been to get in shape for the cruise and I made some good headway and we even worked out most days on the cruise. Next up is to cut some calories to shred a bit and to reveal some of the muscle I put on. I am one week into the shred now that vacation is over. Normally in the past I would start trying to lose weight one month before a trip so it was such a better experience to start 6 months out. I can't wait to see what progress I make in the next 6 months. Looking forward to staying motivated with all of you.


----------



## bababear_50

Just sharing cause it's cute
Hugs
Mel
https://www.msn.com/en-ca/sports/superbowl/ad-meter-2019-mandms/vi-BBSXxRz


----------



## ottawamom

FLVacationGirl your journey so far sounds amazing. I don't know if I'll ever get "that" into exercising but stranger things have happened. Glad you've joined us. I'll live vicariously through your weight loss and training reports. I don't know if I'll get past walking and that's OK at my age.


----------



## FLVacationGirl

ottawamom said:


> FLVacationGirl your journey so far sounds amazing. I don't know if I'll ever get "that" into exercising but stranger things have happened. Glad you've joined us. I'll live vicariously through your weight loss and training reports. I don't know if I'll get past walking and that's OK at my age.



Too funny! Yeah, I can't believe I went from just watching people to work out to doing what I am doing right now. It's a weird but good feeling! Walking is absolutely fantastic by the way!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*My daughter just shared this on FB and i knew right away i had to put it here, it just spoke to me. It belongs here -- we need to remind ourselves that we are more than our refection in the mirror (PS & BTW, she didn't write this, just shared it)*

**


----------



## bababear_50

Ok
I am actually having fun
Dancing!
Up to almost 6000 steps today and no pain.
Hugs
Mel

Good article here
http://www.healthmonitor.com/osteoarthritis/written-article/yes-you-can-dance-arthritis


----------



## kuhltiffany

So I finally got back on the scales (try not to torture myself with ups and downs all the time), and 5 pounds gone in January. (I don't say lost, I don't want them to find their way back!). I'm learning just to try and make small changes whenever possible/reasonable, so I don't deprive myself and beat myself up when I make old choices...


----------



## momof2gr8kids

bababear_50 said:


> Ok
> I am actually having fun
> Dancing!
> Up to almost 6000 steps today and no pain.
> Hugs
> Mel
> 
> Good article here
> http://www.healthmonitor.com/osteoarthritis/written-article/yes-you-can-dance-arthritis


The other day I wasn't able to get to the gym and I really wanted to do this in the living room.  However dh was hosting the guys for poker and I really didn't want to worry about anyone coming from the basement to use the bathroom or get something from the kitchen and walk by me.  Although maybe my awesome dance moves would have distracted them from their game and hubby would've won all their money... hmmmm.  LOL JK.


----------



## momof2gr8kids

kuhltiffany said:


> So I finally got back on the scales (try not to torture myself with ups and downs all the time), and 5 pounds gone in January. (I don't say lost, I don't want them to find their way back!). I'm learning just to try and make small changes whenever possible/reasonable, so I don't deprive myself and beat myself up when I make old choices...


Congrats!  That's the thing, make small changes gradually and it's more likely to stick.
I'm not stepping on the scale for a week now because it's that TOM, so I'm hoping to see a few lbs gone this time next week!  I ate a few crappy things just before I got it, but just a little bit.  Not like before where it was at least a 4 day binge of crap! lol


----------



## hdrolfe

Weekend has arrived! I did not get to the store yesterday, I was planning to go this morning but the weather is not what I expected so I think maybe I'll just wait and see what tomorrow brings. I don't necessarily need anything, today at least. 

Since it's the weekend I will be doing a longer walk, there is a 40 minute one that I enjoyed last weekend I'll try and do today, maybe tomorrow too. Gotta get my steps, and my fit points for the week. 

I've changed my Disney August reservation twice now, from YC to CBR to now CSR Tower room. I was looking forward to trying CBR but kept reading about musty rooms, no elevators (though it's only one floor I have to manage the suitcases at least when we are leaving), I'm not sure if the skyliner would be ready by then, and while I would have liked a resort with the coke freestyle machines it didn't seem worth it. I did end up saving some money, which is good. And we'll be staying at the new tower so new rooms should be nice. CSR is where I wanted to stay 4 years ago when I was planning my first Disney trip! Now to get my steps up, and ready to walk miles and miles while on vacation


----------



## bababear_50

"Breaking News
Wiarton Willie Says"

EARLY SPRING!!!!!!!


Hugs
Mel
https://www.msn.com/en-ca/weather/t...spring/ar-BBT4ePo?li=AAggFp5&ocid=mailsignout




PS
Today I can actually breathe the air outside!!


----------



## marchingstar

bababear_50 said:


> "Breaking News
> Wiarton Willie Says"
> 
> EARLY SPRING!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Hugs
> Mel
> https://www.msn.com/en-ca/weather/t...spring/ar-BBT4ePo?li=AAggFp5&ocid=mailsignout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS
> Today I can actually breathe the air outside!!



that’s great news  out west we had decent weather last week, but the cold settled in just in time for the weekend. extreme cold warnings put the temp (with windchill) between -35 and -40. at these temps, i don’t even like taking the kiddo to the mall. we’re in hibernation mode!


----------



## juniorbugman

So I found this article when I was cleaning on one of those bad days that it was too wicked to go out and walk.  I think it was from a magazine in the summer time but the walking guide will remain the same.  I actually do this - increase my speed for a bit then go back for normal speed.  Some days I actually get in a little jog when I am walking (usually when I think I am running behind schedule and need to get somewhere in a hurry .  
I have to have music when I walk otherwise I find my walks boring (guess it is time to take off the Christmas music and put back my regular tunes)


----------



## FLVacationGirl

kuhltiffany said:


> So I finally got back on the scales (try not to torture myself with ups and downs all the time), and 5 pounds gone in January. (I don't say lost, I don't want them to find their way back!). I'm learning just to try and make small changes whenever possible/reasonable, so I don't deprive myself and beat myself up when I make old choices...



Congrats on the 5lbs!!

I am having a rest day today so far although my husband and I might end up at the gym tonight to watch the Jets game. I have no planned workout in mind so will have to come up with something. It’s also cheat day today. Can’t complain about this Saturday.  

Tomorrow I have an one hour trial session booked with a trainer so that should be a good workout.


----------



## bababear_50

Nothing like a bit of Freddy Mercury (Queen) to get you moving on a Sunday afternoon
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I'll be doing my afternoon walk while watching the Valentines movies on Slice channel. The Notebook is on at 4pm est if anyone is in need of a good cry. (love that movie)

It's still snowing in this "coldest, snowiest" Capital. I'm thinking that treadmill is the best investment I've made in a while.


----------



## bababear_50

It is currently 7 and partly sunny here!
Just lovely.......
I cry everytime I watch the Notebook.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

I have not been feeling well all weekend, not sure why! I did shovel this morning. Doesn't really look like it any more, but there is also freezing rain so I did want some snow under that, don't like it to be a sheet of ice. 

Wishing I could afford a treadmill, and have a place for it! My birthday is next week and my parents gave me money which is great but I have no idea what to use it on! Normally I buy the stuff we need. But this is just for me... I'm not used to that. Maybe I will save it and buy some new clothes in the spring? I'll need sandals this summer I'm sure. I can't think of anything I need. They normally give me a gift card for somewhere but this time it was just cash. I'll have to think on it I guess. 

I hope kiddo doesn't give me a hard time at bed time so I can get to bed early. Can't believe the weekend is almost over!


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> It is currently 7 and partly sunny here!
> Just lovely.......
> I cry everytime I watch the Notebook.
> Hugs
> Mel



Send that warm weather this way.

I'm always glad when the weekend is over and I get the house back to myself. I can get things done around here then. 

@hdrolfe hope you get a good nights sleep tonight. I always feel better when I've had a good night and I haven't had one of those this weekend. DS3 drama (work/school related), we never stop worrying. I think I've finally come to a place where I can let it go and know he will deal with it and it will all work out in the end (as it should).


----------



## bababear_50

Sometimes stress can make us sick and also affect our sleep.....................
Son #1 still no job on the horizon.............................................
 I have been coming to terms with a mistake I made re DVC (Disney Vacation Club) timeshare and finally decided to bite the bullet and admit it to myself. I really do not enjoy staying at AKV and wish that I had never bought a small point contract there last year. I gave it an honest retry this past Jan and yep I don't want to stay there. I am sure lots of people love it.(sorry son #3 who loves AKV).
So I listed the contract and sold it in a day. I may at some point add on a small OKW (Old Key West ) contract as I love staying there and my other 3 contracts are there,,easier to combine points too.

Take time for you ladies,,Hugs
~~~~~Warm weather being sent your way~~
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

Check in: Week 3!

Activity: It was cold this week. Really stinkin cold. Like, not safe to be outside long, let alone take leisurely family walks. So much less walking this week, but that’s okay. 
Distance: 52.7km
Steps: 57 233
Calories burned: 3912

Nutrition: I planned to make a pot of turkey chili last week, but i ended up not. We still ate at home every night, but not quite the plan. I also baked two cakes  in my defense, the first one (blueberry) sucked and i took the second one (strawberry lemonade) to dinner with my in laws. but still. 
Food highlights: the strawberry lemonade cake was delicious! one night i made a roast and properly portioned it out instead of guessing. most stuff i eyeball pretty well, but not roast—I was waaaaaaay overestimating. 

Goals for next week:
Activity: I would love to average 10 km per day one week (goal carried over from last week), but with more cold coming, it won’t be this week! My goal for this week is to just find smaller ways to move around my apartment/work and try to aim for 50 km minimum. 
Nutrition: making that turkey chili i planned for last week! 

so this week is kind of a do over. last week wasn’t a total bust, but it’s so much harder to be active and cook nutritious food when it’s freezing!


----------



## marchingstar

bababear_50 said:


> Sometimes stress can make us sick and also affect our sleep.....................
> Son #1 still no job on the horizon.............................................
> I have been coming to terms with a mistake I made re DVC (Disney Vacation Club) timeshare and finally decided to bite the bullet and admit it to myself. I really do not enjoy staying at AKV and wish that I had never bought a small point contract there last year. I gave it an honest retry this past Jan and yep I don't want to stay there. I am sure lots of people love it.(sorry son #3 who loves AKV).
> So I listed the contract and sold it in a day. I may at some point add on a small OKW (Old Key West ) contract as I love staying there and my other 3 contracts are there,,easier to combine points too.



it sucks that you didn’t care for AKV. can i ask you about dvc? where do you buy/sell contracts? why do you have multiple small ones? i’d love to hear any details you want to share. i’m so curious about dvc but i know basically nothing


----------



## ottawamom

Great weeks report marchingstar. You inspire me to do more.

As I was walking this morning in the drizzly cold. I was looking at the snow at my feet and thinking it looked an awful lot like a sandy beach. All the sand they put on the snow last week makes it that nice pale sand colour. Walking was like walking on a sandy beach because they are not doing the best job clearing it all away this year. Try as I might to indulge my fantasy it didn't quite work. (I so need a vacations somewhere warm)

All in my week this past week was pretty productive. Got on the treadmill 2x each day for 1.5 miles each time. Walk the dog 1 km outside each day. Works out to about 40km per week. I've only had two pops this past week and have cut my portions back at mealtime. Snacking has been an apple mid afternoon and the water intake is on the rise.

How is everyone else doing? Reports please.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Reporting in...Stepped on the scale...down almost 9 lbs for the month of Jan.  So that's a win in my books.  
I didn't meal plan for the week.  Hubby did the grocery shopping on Saturday while I was working a long shift at the second job since we are at record lows here.  So i have a few ideas on what to make based off what he bought.  We will see how that goes.  
I was hoping to hit play on my beachbody on demand today...but honestly...with it being colder than -50 with the windchill here...my house and floors are cool and I'm VERY wimpy, I stayed in bed where it was nice and warm.  I don't tolerate this cold very well at all.  I did venture out today on my own to drive to work...hubby drove me over the weekend...and my car was NOT happy to be moving out of the driveway and having to travel across the city.  It is supposed to let up a bit by Wednesday...but not be more tolerable until later next week.  It's going to be a long week and a bit.  Oh well...it never last forever.

Hoping I can start to push play and stop being such a wimp and get my butt moving


----------



## bababear_50

My check in:
So this week went well for me as I have been able to use the school gym at work during recess for a bit of morning walking,,helps to have a few kids that challenge me.  Ready set go,,lets beat Mrs.M.!!!
I also have been doing alot of dancing each day.
My steps are averaging 5,200 and up each day.

A great thing happened on the weekend,,,outside sitting in a lawn chair and I crossed my legs.
Now I haven't been able to do that in 2-3 years, due to swelling,stiffness and pain.
So a good week for me.

Hugs
Mel
Keep On Moving!


----------



## bababear_50

Marchingstar
Hmmm DVC
Disney Timeshare
Difference --regular timeshares are usually fixed weeks,,Disney's is a point system based on seasons,
Adventure,Choice, Dream, Magic, Premier, season.
example of 2020 chart here
https://www.**********.com/2020-dvc-point-charts/
https://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-vacation-club/DVCpoints.shtml

Spend 6 months on the DVC forums here on the DIS and ask lots of questions before deciding to buy in.
https://www.disboards.com/forums/disney-vacation-club-forums.200/
Have a look at TUG (Timeshare Users Group).
https://tug2.com/Home.aspx?gclid=Cj...VFRh_eop9bYQVlh2PaCREI7dmrLufdARoC4M4QAvD_BwE

Disney Guides are really Disney timeshare sales people.

Yearly dues will go up each year (due Jan each year),,this year was a shock for AKV 10% increase.
When choosing a home resort choose one that if you could only stay there you'd be ok with that.
Don't look at any Perks,discounts etc they offer as being permanent as Perks can disappear at anytime.

Lots of resale places out there
I am not sure I can post them here.
Timeshare store is the a DIS sponsor so:
http://www.dvcstore.com/dvc-listings.cfm
dvc resale market
Google DVC resale .

Try renting out points and never buy into a resort without first visiting and staying there,,amazes me that people do this,,,I mean would you buy a house without looking at it?
David is Canadian and is well known on the DIS,,I've rented points from him.
Our Mort from the Airmiles thread is well versed in renting DVC and also owns DVC.
David's
https://www.dvcrequest.com/

Why DVC for me.
I never had the opportunity to take a holiday or trip for most of my life.
I made taking a break a priority in my life,,I learned that life sometimes sends us some curveballs to deal with.
I was scared to buy in and spent a year researching it and also visited every DVC resort one trip.
My dad has since passed on but at the time I knew he was against Timeshares in general and if I didn't have an answer to his questions then
he's be very disappointed in me.
I am somewhat frugal so I decided that buying a 39 point contract at OKW to start. I also wanted to pay cash for DVC,,,no credit.
By banking and borrowing it would get me 117 points and we took our first family trip,,,I've created a monster as my sons now only stay in VERY ritzy hotels.(My Resort Snobs),,,lol.

That's about all I can think of
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

@bababear_50 I'm so jealous you were sitting in a lawn chair. Mine are buried under two feet of snow. DH continues to have to dig Mickey and Minnie out of the snow in the backyard (Christmas blow molds). Just there little faces are showing today.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> @bababear_50 I'm so jealous you were sitting in a lawn chair. Mine are buried under two feet of snow. DH continues to have to dig Mickey and Minnie out of the snow in the backyard (Christmas blow molds). Just there little faces are showing today.



I said to my son earlier everyone is talking about how cold it is and here we are enjoying 10 and tomorrow 8. It may not be hot summer weather but after last weeks extreme cold I'll take anything above 0.
The snow is melting so fast and I can even see grass!
I am jealous of the Mickey and Minnie decoration,,how wonderful!
~~~~~~Sending warm thoughts your way~~~~
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*No need for me to check in ---*
*activity? minimal, embarrassingly little*
*food? meh, nothing special IP is getting a good work-out and i love being able to decide at 4:30 to make stew and be eating it at 6*
*liquids? the nightly treks to the bathroom would say excellent*
*motivation? NONE*
*sleep? dismal*

*Move along, nothing to see here *


----------



## ottawamom

Well your fingers are getting a workout with all the typing and you're reading about getting moving, that's the first step. It'll be spring soon enough (not quick enough for me). The garbage truck going down the street had to make cars back into a driveway so he could get by and finish his route (our street is that narrow, and I don't live downtown where the narrow streets usually are).


----------



## hdrolfe

I'm tired. Very tired. this cold and winter are taking it out of me. I tend to get SAD in the winter, and this one seems long already, perhaps because I don't have a winter trip to look forward to? We've gone away the past 4 years and this year's trip isn't until August. Work has been driving me crazy, my boss is just so frustrating. She is a stickler for some rules for some people and for other people it's a free for all. No one can keep track. So. The past week hasn't been great, food or walking wise. I hope this week will be better but I did not work out today. I'm not even sure what food is in the house for lunches tomorrow, I think we have some hot dogs for kiddo, I will have a shake or something I guess. I need to get groceries, but have no money, so it has to wait until Wednesday. We do have stuff in the house, I just can't think what to do with any of it. Any way. I'll keep going and trying, and hopefully the weather will cooperate on Wednesday and I'll be able to get some healthy groceries that will last. My birthday is this week too, which is not really going to be a celebration or anything. I have a meeting with the school/new VP/social worker to discuss kiddo's progress this year. Should be fun times. Is 8 too early for bed?


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> I'm tired. Very tired. this cold and winter are taking it out of me. I tend to get SAD in the winter, and this one seems long already, perhaps because I don't have a winter trip to look forward to? We've gone away the past 4 years and this year's trip isn't until August. Work has been driving me crazy, my boss is just so frustrating. She is a stickler for some rules for some people and for other people it's a free for all. No one can keep track. So. The past week hasn't been great, food or walking wise. I hope this week will be better but I did not work out today. I'm not even sure what food is in the house for lunches tomorrow, I think we have some hot dogs for kiddo, I will have a shake or something I guess. I need to get groceries, but have no money, so it has to wait until Wednesday. We do have stuff in the house, I just can't think what to do with any of it. Any way. I'll keep going and trying, and hopefully the weather will cooperate on Wednesday and I'll be able to get some healthy groceries that will last. My birthday is this week too, which is not really going to be a celebration or anything. I have a meeting with the school/new VP/social worker to discuss kiddo's progress this year. Should be fun times. Is 8 too early for bed?



Hi Hon
Ah I am so sorry you have SAD.
My bubbly,happy,wonderful sister in law has SAD.

I do know a couple of things she has tried and they seem to help.
1. Vitamin D drops.
2. Infrared Sauna
https://www.glenerininn.com/infrared-sauna-mississauga/
I have tried this one for my skin issues.
3. Walk / Visit and indoor conservatory,,pick up a hot herbal tea and off you go.
https://www.toronto.ca/explore-enjo.../conservatories/centennial-park-conservatory/
4. Spa weekend away
Check airmiles
https://www.airmiles.ca/arrow/RewardsProductList?a=true&viewAll=true&selectedCategoryId=cat680059
5. Scented Epsom salts baths
https://well.ca/searchresult.html?k...8KXsteCQwRVY5gDnY9veSFHsHVRqlM0RoC1hkQAvD_BwE

I know she is considering a winter break away no matter how short and it will have to be in her yearly planning for the future. She lives near the lake and sometimes she will just drive down to the lakefront and sit in the warm car facing the reflection from the sun while listening the music.
I know this is going to sound crazy but she buys a lot of houseplants in the winter time and I swear it's related to SAD.
Do something just for you this week and celebrate your special day!
Hugs to you
Mel

P.S.
Bedtime : Negotiate;;you say 8pm and he says 9pm and you say 8:30,,,lol
OR
do Rock Paper Scissors,,lol
https://www.sleepsisters.com/bedtimes-by-age/


----------



## marchingstar

bababear_50 said:


> Marchingstar
> Hmmm DVC
> Disney Timeshare
> Difference --regular timeshares are usually fixed weeks,,Disney's is a point system based on seasons,
> Adventure,Choice, Dream, Magic, Premier, season.
> example of 2020 chart here
> https://www.**********.com/2020-dvc-point-charts/
> https://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-vacation-club/DVCpoints.shtml
> 
> Spend 6 months on the DVC forums here on the DIS and ask lots of questions before deciding to buy in.
> https://www.disboards.com/forums/disney-vacation-club-forums.200/
> Have a look at TUG (Timeshare Users Group).
> https://tug2.com/Home.aspx?gclid=Cj...VFRh_eop9bYQVlh2PaCREI7dmrLufdARoC4M4QAvD_BwE
> 
> Disney Guides are really Disney timeshare sales people.
> 
> Yearly dues will go up each year (due Jan each year),,this year was a shock for AKV 10% increase.
> When choosing a home resort choose one that if you could only stay there you'd be ok with that.
> Don't look at any Perks,discounts etc they offer as being permanent as Perks can disappear at anytime.
> 
> Lots of resale places out there
> I am not sure I can post them here.
> Timeshare store is the a DIS sponsor so:
> http://www.dvcstore.com/dvc-listings.cfm
> dvc resale market
> Google DVC resale .
> 
> Try renting out points and never buy into a resort without first visiting and staying there,,amazes me that people do this,,,I mean would you buy a house without looking at it?
> David is Canadian and is well known on the DIS,,I've rented points from him.
> Our Mort from the Airmiles thread is well versed in renting DVC and also owns DVC.
> David's
> https://www.dvcrequest.com/
> 
> Why DVC for me.
> I never had the opportunity to take a holiday or trip for most of my life.
> I made taking a break a priority in my life,,I learned that life sometimes sends us some curveballs to deal with.
> I was scared to buy in and spent a year researching it and also visited every DVC resort one trip.
> My dad has since passed on but at the time I knew he was against Timeshares in general and if I didn't have an answer to his questions then
> he's be very disappointed in me.
> I am somewhat frugal so I decided that buying a 39 point contract at OKW to start. I also wanted to pay cash for DVC,,,no credit.
> By banking and borrowing it would get me 117 points and we took our first family trip,,,I've created a monster as my sons now only stay in VERY ritzy hotels.(My Resort Snobs),,,lol.
> 
> That's about all I can think of
> Hugs to you
> Mel



thanks for all the detail!! i’m really glad for you that you have made travel such a priority now. everyone is a kid at disney, right!? 

dvc isn’t in my near-future af all it’s just something on my way way off horizon. i’ll start looking into it though. thanks for the suggested directions


----------



## ottawamom

hdrolfe said:


> I'm tired. Very tired. this cold and winter are taking it out of me. I tend to get SAD in the winter, and this one seems long already, perhaps because I don't have a winter trip to look forward to? We've gone away the past 4 years and this year's trip isn't until August. Work has been driving me crazy, my boss is just so frustrating. She is a stickler for some rules for some people and for other people it's a free for all. No one can keep track. So. The past week hasn't been great, food or walking wise. I hope this week will be better but I did not work out today. I'm not even sure what food is in the house for lunches tomorrow, I think we have some hot dogs for kiddo, I will have a shake or something I guess. I need to get groceries, but have no money, so it has to wait until Wednesday. We do have stuff in the house, I just can't think what to do with any of it. Any way. I'll keep going and trying, and hopefully the weather will cooperate on Wednesday and I'll be able to get some healthy groceries that will last. My birthday is this week too, which is not really going to be a celebration or anything. I have a meeting with the school/new VP/social worker to discuss kiddo's progress this year. Should be fun times. Is 8 too early for bed?



It'll be sunny soon and things will seem better. There's a reason February is such a short month. We need to get through it quick and on into spring. 8pm is never too early for bed (is that for your or the kiddo). My guess is you're probably fighting off some kind of bug that's going around at the moment (on top of your SAD). A couple of early nights and hopefully you'll have more energy.

Get back into doing the workouts slowly, maybe some of it was too much too soon?

Hope the meeting at the school goes well. You know your kid best. Be his advocate (if needed).

On the bright side you're not turning my age this year (now that's depressing!). Celebrate your youth.


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *No need for me to check in ---*
> *activity? minimal, embarrassingly little*
> *food? meh, nothing special IP is getting a good work-out and i love being able to decide at 4:30 to make stew and be eating it at 6*
> *liquids? the nightly treks to the bathroom would say excellent*
> *motivation? NONE*
> *sleep? dismal*
> 
> *Move along, nothing to see here *



sticking around is a big something! 

for me, i am just reminding myself that it’s
important to distinguish excuses from explanations. it’s darn cold. for me, i think a drop in activity is waaaaay better than doing something dangerous like walking in the bitter cold.


----------



## juniorbugman

My future activities - today when I was cleaning up the downstairs space I found my old dance mat for my Wii game so I am thinking of getting that going again and doing a little dancing.  I just have to find space upstairs to set it up and see if it still works.  I can be the old person my nephew says that I am and use the old Wii games that are for old people because new kids don't use that game anymore.   Let's dance.


----------



## hdrolfe

Snow day! Or I think it's really a "roads are stupid slippery with giant puddles your car could disappear into" day. In any case, I'm at home with kiddo who I have not yet woken up. Probably should, perhaps then he'd go to bed before 9:30. Any way! Waiting to see if my boss will let me work from home, she has suddenly developed a new set of rules, but I did all the courses years ago, and redid the checklists just for her... so we'll see I guess! 

Vitamin D! - thanks @bababear_50 for the reminder, I used to take lots of that stuff but haven't been taking anything lately. Since I decided I am too old to have another kid I stopped all the vitamins I was on, but probably shouldn't have stopped that one! I couldn't find mine in the cupboard but have some for the kid so I took a double dose of his and will get to Rexall this week to pick up some more! Not today, cause - puddles. I could order from amazon I guess, I have prime so they'll be here quick. Or Well.ca but that'll take awhile. Rexall might be best, for the airmiles. I'm sure I could put together a $60 order and get 120 AM (email coupon and LnG offer). I'll think on that. 

I will try and do a workout later, perhaps on lunch if I'm allowed to work, or whenever if I'm not! Might shovel off the back deck for the puppy again, he seems to not go far from the door to do his business and with the melting I'm worried he'll track that in. Can't really blame him, he's less than 20lbs, only about 18 inches tall? Maybe? And the snow off the deck is a good 3 feet, so he'd be lost in it. Guess I'll start working and see what the boss has to say later.


----------



## Donald - my hero

hdrolfe said:


> Snow day! Or I think it's really a "roads are stupid slippery with giant puddles your car could disappear into" day. In any case, I'm at home with kiddo who I have not yet woken up. Probably should, perhaps then he'd go to bed before 9:30. Any way! Waiting to see if my boss will let me work from home, she has suddenly developed a new set of rules, but I did all the courses years ago, and redid the checklists just for her... so we'll see I guess!
> 
> Vitamin D! - thanks @bababear_50 for the reminder, I used to take lots of that stuff but haven't been taking anything lately. Since I decided I am too old to have another kid I stopped all the vitamins I was on, but probably shouldn't have stopped that one! I couldn't find mine in the cupboard but have some for the kid so I took a double dose of his and will get to Rexall this week to pick up some more! Not today, cause - puddles. I could order from amazon I guess, I have prime so they'll be here quick. Or Well.ca but that'll take awhile. Rexall might be best, for the airmiles. I'm sure I could put together a $60 order and get 120 AM (email coupon and LnG offer). I'll think on that.
> 
> I will try and do a workout later, perhaps on lunch if I'm allowed to work, or whenever if I'm not! Might shovel off the back deck for the puppy again, he seems to not go far from the door to do his business and with the melting I'm worried he'll track that in. Can't really blame him, he's less than 20lbs, only about 18 inches tall? Maybe? And the snow off the deck is a good 3 feet, so he'd be lost in it. Guess I'll start working and see what the boss has to say later.



*Currently Rexall has a special on vitamins: buy one get one 50%, spend $25 get 30 AM We've found that when they have these specials the system seems to give you 50% the second bottle scanned, regardless of which is cheaper so watch your math!*

*Count me in the SAD group as well, I really struggle with the lack of sunlight this time of year brings. I've tried using a SAD lamp but it played havoc with my moods! Brought on a manic phase that was not expected at that time of year because i couldn't figure out the best time of day to use it and my body couldn't decide when it was supposed to sleep, so it chose, NEVER! It's a pain because it leads to intense cravings for carbs, i could live on pasta, taters & bread at this time of year. I feel your pain & understand how hard it is to champion thru.*


----------



## ottawamom

In response to an email I received from my Aunt, I went down a rabbit hole of family genealogy today back to the mid 1800's. Then I made the mistake of asking my brother a question related to family memorabilia and his answer blew my mood for the rest of the day. Needless to say, I only got one workout in. It was puddle city out there this morning so I didn't walk the dog. Then I stress ate a bunch of Halloween Oh Henry bars (thank goodness they are small). Today was a "two steps back" kind of day.

Tomorrows another day, I'll start over.


----------



## marchingstar

ottawamom said:


> In response to an email I received from my Aunt, I went down a rabbit hole of family genealogy today back to the mid 1800's. Then I made the mistake of asking my brother a question related to family memorabilia and his answer blew my mood for the rest of the day. Needless to say, I only got one workout in. It was puddle city out there this morning so I didn't walk the dog. Then I stress ate a bunch of Halloween Oh Henry bars (thank goodness they are small). Today was a "two steps back" kind of day.
> 
> Tomorrows another day, I'll start over.



i’m right there with you. for the last week, it’s been way too cold for walks with my baby/family but i’ve at least been walking to work on my own. today i drove. i have hardly moved my body at all this week. 

tomorrow is another day. warmer weather is coming.


----------



## hdrolfe

I skated over to the mailbox this afternoon, at least I didn't have to swim I guess? Ice under water, I hope the city comes to clear the drains on the side streets, I am not sure where they are, or how to clear them to be honest. Wishing we had some chocolate in the house. Oh well! I have decided to get my hair cut with the money my parents gave me for my birthday, cut short. I'll do the colour myself later. I haven't actually gone for a haircut in a few years, I've been trimming it myself so this is a treat. Just need to find a place and time that I can actually go! I don't like to leave kiddo home alone for that long, so I'll need to figure it out I guess. 

Tomorrow is another day! And pay day for me so a good one


----------



## bababear_50

Oh My it's an ICE DAY for me today.
No school!! I've had snow days but never an Ice Day!
Back to bed for a few hours,then some dancing.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I was watching TV in the den and reviewing the flyers. My PVR froze up and refuses to reboot. I guess I'll have to go downstairs and walk on Buzz if I want to watch my morning show. AI the machines are taking over! (Artificial Intelligence)


----------



## hdrolfe

Well I almost got stuck getting out of the driveway, there is a hill of ice at the end. I chipped away as much as I could then just went for it. Not sure I'll be able to get back in later... we'll see!!  This was after sitting in the driveway yelling at my kid about the fact he has to go to daycare (I actually called him an idiot, and now feel terribly guilty). I wish I had some coffee, or bacon, and that I didn't have to work. Ah well! Life goes on I guess... The ice clearing will probably be my workout later today. Depends how much snow actually falls. Maybe I should buy a thing of salt and just pour it all over the ice. Wonder how long that would take to melt? probably damage everything. I am not sure I care about the lawn at this point though. Ugh. I am not into winter this year!


----------



## juniorbugman

So my idea of exercise for today was to walk to Staples and Bulk Barn and then stop at Tim Hortons for my first roll up the rim cup but the freezing rain has put an end to that.  If I do go out today it will be in a car driven by somebody else.  I am going to offer to buy my brother a Timmies if he drives me out.  I will get my exercise slip sliding thru the parking lot and then walking the long aisles at Walmart.   I guess that either shovelling or salting the driveway and sidewalks will be some type of exercise.
For everybody who has to go out there be careful and don't fall.  I read somewhere to walk like a penguin - knees slightly bent and don't take long strides - little steps to keep your distribution of weight even.  So go be penguins - oh and walk tall


----------



## bababear_50

Hugs
Mel


----------



## kuhltiffany

You are totally welcome drop your son off here, my kids would love to play video games with him while you get your haircut!  (I promise I'm not a weirdo, I'm a registered social worker and a beaver scouter so have an updated police check too). I'm in Beaverbrook, not too far from you I think?



hdrolfe said:


> I skated over to the mailbox this afternoon, at least I didn't have to swim I guess? Ice under water, I hope the city comes to clear the drains on the side streets, I am not sure where they are, or how to clear them to be honest. Wishing we had some chocolate in the house. Oh well! I have decided to get my hair cut with the money my parents gave me for my birthday, cut short. I'll do the colour myself later. I haven't actually gone for a haircut in a few years, I've been trimming it myself so this is a treat. Just need to find a place and time that I can actually go! I don't like to leave kiddo home alone for that long, so I'll need to figure it out I guess.
> 
> Tomorrow is another day! And pay day for me so a good one


----------



## ottawamom

@hdrolfe , Happy Birthday! Hope your trip to the school was successful. Enjoy this piece of virtual cake (no calories).


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> @hdrolfe , Happy Birthday! Hope your trip to the school was successful. Enjoy this piece of virtual cake (no calories).



The school visit was good. Things have improved since school started back after Christmas, we talked about some things we can try to do to improve them more, and I only cried once  (I'm a crier, about like everything lol). Basically kiddo gets into this angry state and takes a long time to calm himself back down. So he needs strategies to calm down faster, and without swearing at the teachers. I hope they come up with some ideas because everything I suggest to him makes him mad. 

 That looks like some good cake! I had a brownie that was good, and tomorrow I get back on track. I have to get some groceries! I got a few things at lunch today but it was limited by having to keep stuff in the trunk all afternoon. My friend at work did take me to McDonalds for lunch, and I ate fries! But they were so good. Back on track tomorrow  

I hope everyone had a great day! I know there is still some winter weather problems out there, hope everyone is staying safe and warm.


----------



## bababear_50

Warning Vent:
Some people have NO social filter .
At the end of last year we all went for a big staff get together at a local pub.
So this Coworker hears me talking about an upcoming Birthday and she say,,,*Your How Old! *Oh I thought you were ALOT older than that*,right in front of my other co-workers.
The other day sitting in the staffroom she plunks herself down beside me,,I was looking at my step counter on my phone. I was happy that I was at 3600 and ready to head home and up those steps. She pulls out her phone and say Oh I'm at 7,000 steps without trying..................
Honestly I felt so defeated..........BUT today I got up and said you are going to do what is the BEST you can for you,,and to H%ll with what anyone else says or does.Today I am at a little over 6,000 and I did push myself with alot of right knee pain but I am proud of myself cause I am moving.

Thanks for letting natter on
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> The school visit was good. Things have improved since school started back after Christmas, we talked about some things we can try to do to improve them more, and I only cried once  (I'm a crier, about like everything lol). Basically kiddo gets into this angry state and takes a long time to calm himself back down. So he needs strategies to calm down faster, and without swearing at the teachers. I hope they come up with some ideas because everything I suggest to him makes him mad.
> 
> That looks like some good cake! I had a brownie that was good, and tomorrow I get back on track. I have to get some groceries! I got a few things at lunch today but it was limited by having to keep stuff in the trunk all afternoon. My friend at work did take me to McDonalds for lunch, and I ate fries! But they were so good. Back on track tomorrow
> 
> I hope everyone had a great day! I know there is still some winter weather problems out there, hope everyone is staying safe and warm.



Happy Birthday Sweetie!
Enjoy your Day!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Mel, that's the point of this thread. We are all just trying to move more tomorrow than we did today. If not we'll try and get there the next day. That's the main reason I don't feel comfortable joining a gym. Way too competitive.

Take it at your own pace. Try to do a little more each week. Remember baby steps. Our goal is to be a little healthier today than we were yesterday. Tell your co-worker to go stuff herself (in your mind at least, I know you can't say it)

hdrolfe, your son sounds a lot like my youngest. He went to Catholic school and one day he got so upset with his teacher he told him he was evil (big no-no in a catholic school I guess). The teacher took it as a huge insult (I got called in). DS was just trying to use his words to express his frustration. He was 7 at the time. I thought he did pretty well. I mean he didn't swear at him. We found out a year or so later that he has a learning disability and was likely just very frustrated.

To this day everything I suggest to my son generates an initial angry response. Once he's had time to process what I'm saying he usually sees the point. Fortunately he has learned to bottle up his frustration when out in public. I  just get it at home (and that's ok, he needs to be able to vent).

I would kill for some McDonalds fries. My mouth is watering just thinking about them.


----------



## bababear_50

"Mel, that's the point of this thread. We are all just trying to move more tomorrow than we did today. If not we'll try and get there the next day. That's the main reason I don't feel comfortable joining a gym. Way too competitive.

Take it at your own pace. Try to do a little more each week. Remember baby steps. Our goal is to be a little healthier today than we were yesterday. Tell your co-worker to go stuff herself (in your mind at least, I know you can't say it)"

Thanks Hon,,Dancing Baby Steps it's is,,thanks for the encouragement!
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## juniorbugman

Mel don't feel defeated - set your own goal and go forth and conquer.  I used to get lots of steps on my fitbit when I worked because I took transit and had to walk from the different modes of transit.  Once I was at work I set a goal for myself of getting 250 steps per hour so it made me get up every hour and move around. Try that as a small goal. I worked in the clerical world so other than getting up to get a print I sat on my tush all day.  I am glad my new fitbit signals me when I haven't got in the 250 steps and it get up and just walk around the house to make my hourly goal since I am retired and don't have to travel to work.  I still try and get my 10,000 steps a day but don't always succeed.
We had a person at work as well who would not join us at break or lunch because she had to go out and get steps on her step counter and the same thing - oh I am at 10,000 steps and it isn't even the end of the day.  Phooey on her.   
I finally managed today to get out and have my first roll up the rim and I won the chance to please play again.


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> Mel don't feel defeated - set your own goal and go forth and conquer.  I used to get lots of steps on my fitbit when I worked because I took transit and had to walk from the different modes of transit.  Once I was at work I set a goal for myself of getting 250 steps per hour so it made me get up every hour and move around. Try that as a small goal. I worked in the clerical world so other than getting up to get a print I sat on my tush all day.  I am glad my new fitbit signals me when I haven't got in the 250 steps and it get up and just walk around the house to make my hourly goal since I am retired and don't have to travel to work.  I still try and get my 10,000 steps a day but don't always succeed.
> We had a person at work as well who would not join us at break or lunch because she had to go out and get steps on her step counter and the same thing - oh I am at 10,000 steps and it isn't even the end of the day.  Phooey on her.
> I finally managed today to get out and have my first roll up the rim and I won the chance to please play again.



Thanks Hon
I was always very sure and confident in my abilities until a couple of years ago when i ended up taking a leave of absence to deal with health stuff,,then I went back and realized physically I was going to struggle a bit. I am almost back to top form and feel stronger every day.
This staff member was the one hired to cover my absence and then hired on once I decided to go 1/2 time.She is such a peach,,,,,,,
and is about 1/3 my age. Thank-you for your kind thoughts and ideas.
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## Debbie

hdrolfe said:


> The school visit was good. Things have improved since school started back after Christmas, we talked about some things we can try to do to improve them more, and I only cried once  (I'm a crier, about like everything lol). Basically kiddo gets into this angry state and takes a long time to calm himself back down. So he needs strategies to calm down faster, and without swearing at the teachers. I hope they come up with some ideas because everything I suggest to him makes him mad.


 I'm so glad that the school visit was a good one. That is cause to celebrate along with your birthday! 



bababear_50 said:


> Warning Vent:
> Some people have NO social filter .
> At the end of last year we all went for a big staff get together at a local pub.
> So this Coworker hears me talking about an upcoming Birthday and she say,,,*Your How Old! *Oh I thought you were ALOT older than that*,right in front of my other co-workers.
> The other day sitting in the staffroom she plunks herself down beside me,,I was looking at my step counter on my phone. I was happy that I was at 3600 and ready to head home and up those steps. She pulls out her phone and say Oh I'm at 7,000 steps without trying..................
> Honestly I felt so defeated..........BUT today I got up and said you are going to do what is the BEST you can for you,,and to H%ll with what anyone else says or does.Today I am at a little over 6,000 and I did push myself with alot of right knee pain but I am proud of myself cause I am moving.
> 
> Thanks for letting natter on
> Hugs
> Mel


 Mel, I know that you know that people like that aren't worth thinking about. We do what is best for US. When I retired, I started at 5000 steps. I was eventually able to-in stages- get my goal to 7700. Then....arthritis and painful knees. I'm back at 5500-and that often means a 300 step walk in place before I get into bed! You do YOU, and let the  do herself. "Just keep it movin'."


----------



## bababear_50

Debbie said:


> I'm so glad that the school visit was a good one. That is cause to celebrate along with your birthday!
> 
> Mel, I know that you know that people like that aren't worth thinking about. We do what is best for US. When I retired, I started at 5000 steps. I was eventually able to-in stages- get my goal to 7700. Then....arthritis and painful knees. I'm back at 5500-and that often means a 300 step walk in place before I get into bed! You do YOU, and let the  do herself. "Just keep it movin'."



Thank-you
You have motivated me to keep on moving and I appreciate you so much.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

@bababear_50 You are doing great! No matter what anyone else is doing, or thinks, we do the best we can. Keep going. That's all we can do! 

I am home today with a "sick" kid. Have to say, I didn't want to go to work today so I'm not fighting it. Somedays I think I am a terrible mother, but then I also think I am doing the best I can. So today we are home, I will walk, I will eat the best I can, get some groceries, and maybe get my hair cut.  Just keep swimming


----------



## kuhltiffany

@bababear_50, all step counters are not created equal.  My mom was always talking about how she was at least 10,000 steps, I was like, what!  Then one day we spent together we compared.  My counter was about half of what hers was (and no, there's not a huge height/stride difference), so I think they don't all track data the same...

As long as you are comfortable with what you're doing, that's all that matters!


----------



## marchingstar

Check in Week 4


Activity: More cold, more minimal activity. But this week, I feel frustrated about it. I miss walking and I honestly feel like a bit of a failure this week. My only real silver lining is the hope that next week will be better. 
Distance: 33.8 km
Steps: 44 426
Calories burned: 3523

Nutrition: I finally made the turkey chili i’ve been planning to make for 2 weeks. it tasted great. i also ate a lot of junk this week, though. mcdonald’s and salty snacks made their way into my system. 
Food highlights: i’m really looking for the bright spots. i did a good job not wasting leftovers. the roast i made last weekend was delicious and made for great lunch sandwiches. 

Goals for next week:
Activity: I don’t know what a reasonable
goal is for this week. maybe i’ll try to get to the mall and walk the kiddo around there. 
Nutrition: i picked up some nice produce this week. going back to basics and eating fresh food at home is my goal. 

i feel like that was all so doom and gloom. it wasn’t as bad a week as this sounds. it seems my little one has his own goals: he’s taking practice steps! only a couple when we’re holding his hands and supporting him a bit, but it does make my heart swell to see him get so excited and try something new.


----------



## hdrolfe

This weather is dreadful... I had a bit of a breakdown on Saturday night when kiddo wouldn't go to sleep and I just said it's too hard! I am not looking forward to Tuesday/Wednesday when we have over a foot of snow on the way. But I will get some exercise in shoveling it all I guess! I'm just in a funk... and need to get out walking, and I can't really and it just plain sucks. Eating, I did ok but did order pizza last night after my disaster hair. The cut is awesome! I tried turning it purple without bleaching first and it didn't look like I did anything. So yesterday I bleached and then put colour in... it isn't purple. It's orange and pink. I'm not impressed with this "amazing" stuff that was recommended to me. Jackson says it looks good and he likes it, the people at work tell me it looks nice, but it is not what I wanted. I'll try again on the weekend to fix it, I don't want to do it too soon and really fry it. Oh well! Life goes on... it's just hair I suppose  

Hope everyone is keeping on. Looking forward to spring!


----------



## ottawamom

Not at all exercise related but I just need to vent. DH went to the store yesterday to pick up some salt. We discussed which one he should get. I told him to get whatever was cheapest because I use a tonne of it to keep the driveway clear (no easy feat this year). There was still ice on the driveway this morning after he put salt down yesterday so I decided to put some more down in advance off the snow tomorrow (get that driveway clear, its easier to shovel). I looked in the garage. He got 1 bag and it's not a huge bag. I mean really. Off I go to the store today to do what he should have done yesterday.

What was he thinking?


----------



## ottawamom

hdrolfe said:


> This weather is dreadful... I had a bit of a breakdown on Saturday night when kiddo wouldn't go to sleep and I just said it's too hard! I am not looking forward to Tuesday/Wednesday when we have over a foot of snow on the way. But I will get some exercise in shoveling it all I guess! I'm just in a funk... and need to get out walking, and I can't really and it just plain sucks. Eating, I did ok but did order pizza last night after my disaster hair. The cut is awesome! I tried turning it purple without bleaching first and it didn't look like I did anything. So yesterday I bleached and then put colour in... it isn't purple. It's orange and pink. I'm not impressed with this "amazing" stuff that was recommended to me. Jackson says it looks good and he likes it, the people at work tell me it looks nice, but it is not what I wanted. I'll try again on the weekend to fix it, I don't want to do it too soon and really fry it. Oh well! Life goes on... it's just hair I suppose
> 
> Hope everyone is keeping on. Looking forward to spring!



Sorry to hear about your hair woes. There is a place next to Sobeys in Barrhaven that has all kinds of hair products for sale. The people at the orthodontist used to rave about the help they got there. What about going to see them for a solution to your colourful hair. Maybe a wash in wash out temporary colour until its safe to do a permanent colour again.

I fell off the exercise wagon this weekend. Yesterday I was in the kitchen most of the afternoon preparing the weekly Sunday dinner (the boys and my in-laws come every Sunday). I decided I spent enough time on my feet and didn't feel like going downstairs and walking.

Today however I decided to add some incline to my walk. Trying to take it up one set each week. Tomorrow will be snow shovelling several times if we're going to get what the predict. I am sooooo done with Winter. @bababear_50 can I sneak into your luggage if I pay for the baggage fee?


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> Sorry to hear about your hair woes. There is a place next to Sobeys in Barrhaven that has all kinds of hair products for sale. The people at the orthodontist used to rave about the help they got there. What about going to see them for a solution to your colourful hair. Maybe a wash in wash out temporary colour until its safe to do a permanent colour again.
> QUOTE]
> 
> That's where I go to get the colour, and the place I got the stuff I'm not keen on. Last time there was a girl who was awesome and knew her stuff, the girl in there on this weekend wasn't the same. The colour I have is semi permanent so it will wash out, well except the fact I bleached it first... that won't wash out lol. I will probably put some else in to mask it a bit though, I thought I was buying purple and it's more of a peach with some pink. I'm told it looks nice but not what I expected!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I've been fairly quiet in here the past week -- not much to share that's of any value. I did want to let you all know that i DO follow along and read what you're all sharing and trust me when i say that I have all of you in my heart and on my mind. I have become a tad more aware of how inactive I am (not sure if that's compelling me to do anything about it though  )*

*Motivation is severely lacking but that's not uncommon at this time of year, less sun = sadder Jacqueline. Last week hubby found out that an old employee (old as in from a long time ago, she was only 45) died by suicide at the end of January and it hit him really hard. Until i pointed out it was because he's actually able to put himself in her husband's shoes because we've been there (yeah, there is is out there for you all to see, I've been in some very dark places and the worst were while we had young children) he was beside himself with grief & anger that accompanies the feeling of "why did i not reach out" That led to far too many treats being available because he finds comfort in that type of food. I didn't eat much of it but found it hard to turn down the ice cream he kept offering me with sad puppy dog eyes. He hates winter so i did chisel the ice off the car from the freezing rain storm and then cleaned the car off anytime it needed it so i did get in some extra movement i guess.*


*I wanted to offer a small piece of advice to those of you who are struggling with being able to increase your step count or time you're active that might help. You can increase the effectiveness of the time you are active by increasing the resistance, increasing the effort you're putting out by simply adding some weight to your body. NO, i don't mean eating cookies while you walk! Just carry something extra around with you, if you're not struggling with knee/hip/leg or back trouble you can add some ankle weights. If you do, you can actually carry something, could even be a soup can in each hand, or @marchingstar just lug your LO around! Just a thought!*


----------



## hdrolfe

I tried explaining to my kiddo that winter is hard for me, and I'm doing the best I can. Keeping it simple, but also asking him to help me out a bit. He gave me extra hugs, until I refused to extend his internet time lol. Work in progress, and for me, just being aware of how I feel is a big deal! 

I really wish I had a trip to look forward to! I do I guess, but it's not until August, and I can't decide what to do. I had originally booked Yacht Club, decided to be smart and downgrade to a moderate, booked CBR, then read about musty smells, and it being too big, so I changed again, to a tower at CSR. Kiddo then asked to go to water parks, so I added that to the tickets, and now I'm thinking I should just go to POP, save another $600 or so USD, maybe get the new skyliner up and running by then, which would be super cool. No water slide at the hotel, but we'll be going to the water parks at least twice, and possibly 5 times during the trip. We like to swim, he likes the water slide at Yacht Club, but that's a lot of money! I could even get a preferred room and still save a lot. I don't know what to do. I have a couple weeks to decide I guess. Any way! 

I met my step goal according to my garmin, so that's good. Went up to the dollarama at lunch and got valentine's day cards for kiddo, and a chocolate bar. Yup. It was really yummy though. And I only got one!


----------



## bababear_50

Week #4 update for me
I have consistently done just over 5,000 or more steps a day for the past 7 days.
I am putting together a music playlist of favorite songs I like to dance to, and have upped my goal to 6,000 steps a day.
My skin would love a bit of heat and sunshine for sure,,,oh well I will have to wait a few more weeks.
I might pop out and pick up a few things at the store as we are in for another blast of snow tomorrow.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *I've been fairly quiet in here the past week -- not much to share that's of any value. I did want to let you all know that i DO follow along and read what you're all sharing and trust me when i say that I have all of you in my heart and on my mind. I have become a tad more aware of how inactive I am (not sure if that's compelling me to do anything about it though  )*
> 
> *Motivation is severely lacking but that's not uncommon at this time of year, less sun = sadder Jacqueline. Last week hubby found out that an old employee (old as in from a long time ago, she was only 45) died by suicide at the end of January and it hit him really hard. Until i pointed out it was because he's actually able to put himself in her husband's shoes because we've been there (yeah, there is is out there for you all to see, I've been in some very dark places and the worst were while we had young children) he was beside himself with grief & anger that accompanies the feeling of "why did i not reach out" That led to far too many treats being available because he finds comfort in that type of food. I didn't eat much of it but found it hard to turn down the ice cream he kept offering me with sad puppy dog eyes. He hates winter so i did chisel the ice off the car from the freezing rain storm and then cleaned the car off anytime it needed it so i did get in some extra movement i guess.*
> 
> 
> *I wanted to offer a small piece of advice to those of you who are struggling with being able to increase your step count or time you're active that might help. You can increase the effectiveness of the time you are active by increasing the resistance, increasing the effort you're putting out by simply adding some weight to your body. NO, i don't mean eating cookies while you walk! Just carry something extra around with you, if you're not struggling with knee/hip/leg or back trouble you can add some ankle weights. If you do, you can actually carry something, could even be a soup can in each hand, or @marchingstar just lug your LO around! Just a thought!*



<3 my heart goes to you and your husband, Jacqueline. I'm sure you know, but I'll just say...you don't have anything to feel bad about because of your past. Your husband is not responsible for the death of his ex-employee. I wish I had wiser words. All I have is my own loss (a family member of mine died by suicide almost 2 years ago) and the reminder that neither of you are alone.


----------



## bababear_50

Well if you are going to give me a Snow Day then I am getting my McDonalds coffee. I mean I was in the car at 6:00 am and zipping over to McDonalds,,one minute after I ordered boom down came the snow. I seriously love my morning McDonalds coffee.lol
Have a dry, warm,and safe day everyone!
Hugs
Mel




I Need Coffee!


----------



## ottawamom

Where do you find those videos? Always so topical.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Where do you find those videos? Always so topical.



Good Morning
I just *Google* images.
Save me from myself---a little online shopping ,,,Forever 21 has a couple of spring color hoodies  ----good price--$22.90 each
picked up Peach and Mint. I added a foot spa kit 4 piece pedicure set,, (dry winter heals) and got free shipping.$4.90.

I think I like Snow Days.
Hugs
Mel
https://www.forever21.com/ca/shop/catalog/product/plus/plus_size-features/2000289963?lang=en-ca


----------



## FLVacationGirl

I am with everyone on feeling so over this winter. Normally getting away on vacation would help me get through winter, but this year it didn't feel like it helped? I think it's the combo of so many extreme windchill days plus tons of snow. One or the other would be enough.

Doing good on the exercise front over here. Last night was one of those days were I could have easily skipped a workout (tired Monday) but I went to the gym and ended up having a great workout and had fun visiting with everyone there and could have easily stayed for hours but we had kids and sleep to get back home to so we capped the workout at just over an hour. I started with some foam rolling for sore quads from all of the squats I have been doing, then an upper body workout with dumbbells and machines. Finished with some barbell work. Muscle snatches, power cleans, and overhead presses.

My olympic lifting trainer is back from a cruise so I will start back to those classes on Thursday or Sat, depending on my daughter's basketball game schedule. Tonight is lower body at my regular gym. More foam rolling, stretches, then box squats and kettlebell squats on raised platforms to work on depth.

My motivation for the week: Talked to a guy at the gym last night who lost 100lbs through diet before joining the gym. He used to weigh almost 400lbs. So proud of him (even though I've only known him for a few months) for all he has accomplished. He hasn't lost any weight since joining the gym but I'm sure his body composition is changing as I can see a difference in him. We talked a bit last night about how diet is way more important than exercise!


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> Good Morning
> I just *Google* images.
> Save me from myself---a little online shopping ,,,Forever 21 has a couple of spring color hoodies  ----good price--$22.90 each
> picked up Peach and Mint. I added a foot spa kit 4 piece pedicure set,, (dry winter heals) and got free shipping.$4.90.
> 
> I think I like Snow Days.
> Hugs
> Mel
> https://www.forever21.com/ca/shop/catalog/product/plus/plus_size-features/2000289963?lang=en-ca



I had ordered the mustard one during the online promotion last August. Love it, not too hot to wear so great for layering. I ordered 2 in white this time and had to find something small to get free shipping. Picked up a coin purse to put me over the top.

I wasn't sure what size I ordered last August so I ran upstairs to look at the one I have. I cut the tags out. Went online to my emails and found the size there. Snow days could be expensive if we keep this up.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Checking in...I'm in the group that is tired of winter already.  Like @Donald - my hero  I too can suffer from depression.  It runs strong in our family history.  It's always a HUGE struggle this time of year.  This year, it harder with our horribly cold snap we seem to be having - with no let up until the end of February it looks like.  But this year...it just seems to be kicking my butt.  

Food has been pretty good.  The scale went down again  and keeping my fingers crossed about the bet between the hubby and I ( we both have an initial target goal to meet - and the winner gets 1000.00 to do what ever they want with )  and so far...I'm getting closer to mine than him.  Slow and steady wins the race.  So I'm going to keep doing what I am doing...it seems to be working.

I did press play on the BBOD and have worked a couple of shifts at the second job, which is always walking or moving boxes or furniture.  There is always a work out there.  Hopefully I will be able to get out of bed a little easier and press play a little more.  I didn't gain this weight over night...so it's not going to go away over night...But  my clothes are fitting way looser, I'll be able to go shopping my closet again...my winter coat is getting looser and no more wiggling to get it zipped up...even with the bulky sweater on under it.  So I'll take that win.  

@bababear_50 please don't let that foolish woman make you feel that way.  She only says things like that to make herself feel better...why people have to act like that I don't understand.  We need to build each other up...not tear each other down.  Your doing exactly what you can given what's ailing you.  

@Donald - my hero, you are doing exactly what you can do.  Some days are definitely harder than others...especially in the winter.  We cal allllllllllll relate on some level of how you feel.  It is a struggle and I can sympathize in your daily struggles.  

@hdrolfe  hang in there.  I can see myself in your struggles.  Your doing great with your kiddo.  Pick and choose your battles.  That's what I always say.  There are some things we let slide that other don't, and there are things that I won't let slide that others do.  Stay firm in what you choose to be a battle.  It does get better


----------



## hdrolfe

Looks like I'll be getting a shoveling workout tomorrow! This storm is not going to be fun. I think we have enough food in the house so we should be ok to not leave for a day or so. I can work from home so that's ok. 

I talked to kiddo about our Disney trip and we changed our reservation to POP. I went from Yacht Club to POP... But I'm saving a lot of money, we'll still have fun, and maybe we'll get lucky and the skyliner will be up and running. I also added water parks to our tickets, so we will have plenty of water slides to enjoy! Probably not as easy to do an afternoon break at a water park, but with the money I'm saving perhaps a Lyft or Uber to take us back and forth might save some time. Any way. I did spring for preferred, though I didn't really need to. Not a pool view since I don't want it to be too noisy. 

Now the extra money may be used to get a bigger TV and put the one we have now in the basement, or perhaps I'll get a smaller smart one for my room. We'll see.


----------



## ottawamom

POP is my choice of resort. Your son will love it. No slide at the pool but we spend most of our time in the parks or the water park. The renovated rooms get mixed reviews but I liked them for our family. You can walk over to Art of Animation for different food options. I agree with taking Uber to get to the waterpark otherwise its a bus to Disney Springs and then another to the waterpark.

Stay safe tomorrow. I find when we get huge snowfalls its easier to do several rounds of clearing the driveway rather than wait until its all down and do one big clearing at the end. That's just me though.

4:00pm and the snow is just starting. This is either going to be huge or another one of those ooops! snowfalls. They had snow in Maui and Las Vegas in the past day. The world is going crazier than the new crazy.


----------



## hdrolfe

Officially a snow day tomorrow! They are closing schools (and daycares in the schools). I have never heard of this, usually it's just they don't run buses. I will work from home so I guess I can't sleep in too late, but maybe a little  Hopefully the snow isn't as bad as they are saying, but I'm sure it'll take some time to clear. I am debating using one of the places you can hire for a one time clearing. I'll wait and see how it goes!

thanks for the feedback on POP, we have stayed there for a couple nights, I remember long walks to the bus stops at the parks, but otherwise it was nice. I hope the murphy bed won't be annoying to put up and down all the time. I am very glad they have coffee in the rooms there now!


----------



## ottawamom

Just watching the news they are quite literally closing the city (very rare). The universities and colleges are closed on top of the elementary and high schools. DS girlfriend works for UPS and they are closed tomorrow as well. The last time I remember the city closing like this was back during the ice storm in 1998. I'm snuggling under a quilt in anticipation.


----------



## marchingstar

I haven’t stayed at POP yet, but I love the look of the renoed rooms! I think when my kiddos are older and we’re back to full days in the park, it will be a great resort to try. 

And to everyone preparing for a storm: stay safe and warm! I so hope we all start to see some warmer weather soon. this is getting old and exhausting.


----------



## FLVacationGirl

hdrolfe said:


> I talked to kiddo about our Disney trip and we changed our reservation to POP. I went from Yacht Club to POP... But I'm saving a lot of money, we'll still have fun, and maybe we'll get lucky and the skyliner will be up and running. I also added water parks to our tickets, so we will have plenty of water slides to enjoy! Probably not as easy to do an afternoon break at a water park, but with the money I'm saving perhaps a Lyft or Uber to take us back and forth might save some time. Any way. I did spring for preferred, though I didn't really need to. Not a pool view since I don't want it to be too noisy.
> 
> Now the extra money may be used to get a bigger TV and put the one we have now in the basement, or perhaps I'll get a smaller smart one for my room. We'll see.



POP will great! Fingers crossed the gondola system will be up and running!


----------



## hdrolfe

Well I hired someone to do the driveway. It looks like they did a good job. I haven't been out to really check yet but from the window it looks cleared. They came pretty quick too. the big pile of snow from the plow was not going to be doable. I'm working from home, but can't get a lot done because my connection to work servers keeps being finicky. Not my internet because everything else is ok on it. Must be too many people working from home today  Oh well! Looks like some more snow on the way tomorrow evening, but then I have a 4 day weekend so lots of time to clear it up. 

Hope everyone is doing ok!


----------



## ottawamom

It was a lot of snow but that was my workout for the day. I ended up doing 75% of it as DH was working from home. I left the heavy lifting for him and the stuff and the end of the drivewasy. I'm glad you were able to get someone to do your driveway @hdrolfe . There's a big difference between wanting to do it (me) and having to do it (you).


----------



## bababear_50

Happy Valentine's Day




Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Happy Valentines day everyone!

I like your new signature Mel (Dancing My Way to Fitness), very cute and effective.


----------



## hdrolfe

My long weekend has started, PD day and Monday is Family Day. Going to try and get kiddo to do something other than video games and youtube. There is some snow (ha ha) so perhaps sledding? It looks like it won't be super cold so that seems doable. He has a birthday party to attend tomorrow morning, so I'll get to the library to pick up a book I had on hold. Otherwise I have no plans! Well I will get walking again because I have been slacking, though still meeting the steps. Walked over to McDonalds to get some coffee, checked the mail on my way back and my $5 Disney Giftcard reward was there (from movie reward points). That'll buy us a snack when we go. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks for the reminder. I always forget to do the at home trivia on that website. Last time I looked they only had $10 GC. I didn't have enough for one of those but I did have enough for a Storm Troopers $5 one so I picked up one of those. Anyone know if I can add more $ to that card using an e-voucher or if they are stand alone cards.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*The Duck is resting from an unexpected 2 hour ice attack - we live in a condo & hubby is on the board, someone rang the doorbell to complain that their sidewalk is sheer ice and no salt has been put down. Great, I'll look thought me, can't be as bad as he's claiming, can it? Yeah, it wasn't IT WAS WORSE!! I couldn't, with a clear conscience, just turn my eyes away and pretend i didn't know how bad it was. *
*
According to Google Fit I was active from 12:39 - 2:29, walked 1.73 KM and took 3,256 steps. I know that's not accurate though because for the first 30 minutes or so my phone was in my coat pocket and there's not enough movement to trigger it! I hadn't had lunch before i headed out and let me tell you, i consumed more than the 413 calories my phone says i "spent" once i came back inside *


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *The Duck is resting from an unexpected 2 hour ice attack - we live in a condo & hubby is on the board, someone rang the doorbell to complain that their sidewalk is sheer ice and no salt has been put down. Great, I'll look thought me, can't be as bad as he's claiming, can it? Yeah, it wasn't IT WAS WORSE!! I couldn't, with a clear conscience, just turn my eyes away and pretend i didn't know how bad it was.
> 
> According to Google Fit I was active from 12:39 - 2:29, walked 1.73 KM and took 3,256 steps. I know that's not accurate though because for the first 30 minutes or so my phone was in my coat pocket and there's not enough movement to trigger it! I hadn't had lunch before i headed out and let me tell you, i consumed more than the 413 calories my phone says i "spent" once i came back inside *



Hugs Hon
Next time look through the door peep hole ......please run the other way.
Hugs Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

I'm fighting a cold. My boss came to work sick and coughing, but said she wasn't contagious. I don't think she understands what that means! I took kiddo to a birthday party, when I went to get him he wanted to go to his other friend's house, the dad said sure, and he's now spending the night! I don't know what to do with myself except get a good sleep tonight


----------



## bababear_50

hdrolfe said:


> I'm fighting a cold. My boss came to work sick and coughing, but said she wasn't contagious. I don't think she understands what that means! I took kiddo to a birthday party, when I went to get him he wanted to go to his other friend's house, the dad said sure, and he's now spending the night! I don't know what to do with myself except get a good sleep tonight



Girl it is time to grab some hot lemon NeoCitran and jump into bed with a good book.
Healing Hugs are being sent your way!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

Well I went to bed early, got a phone call at 1 am that he was crying and wanted to come home. So I did that, he was asleep around 1:45. And got up at 8:30 this morning. Couple cranky people in the house. Hopefully the day improves, and bedtime tonight is not a nightmare. The interuption to my sleep made it hard to get back to sleep, so I'm very tired, still fighting this cold, and wondering what happened to all the chicken noodle soup I had.


----------



## ottawamom

Take it easy and veg in front of a Hallmark movie on W.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I am sooo stiff and sore today and parts of my body i didn't know existed are achy, like why on earth does my ankle bone hurt today, seriously?!?!*

*Anyone remember the issues i had with my oven threatening to blow up and the eventual replacement of the element? Once that was done i baked a batch of cookies for the hubby while the bread was going thru it final rise in the pan. The bottoms burnt but the tops were still gooey & raw .. GREAT no way i could stop the dough from rising and i had to bake it, it didn't burn but it also didn't rise high enough before i was done and ended up super dense. Fast forward to today and before we went to Metro we stopped in CDN Tire to pick up a thermometer. Anyone see a problem with the following pictures Temp set*
*



*
* oven preheated to the first shot, then 10 minutes later the second shot and 8 minutes after that one*
*









*

*And OF COURSE, it's time to bake cheese bread for the week urrggghhh*


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *I am sooo stiff and sore today and parts of my body i didn't know existed are achy, like why on earth does my ankle bone hurt today, seriously?!?!*
> 
> *Anyone remember the issues i had with my oven threatening to blow up and the eventual replacement of the element? Once that was done i baked a batch of cookies for the hubby while the bread was going thru it final rise in the pan. The bottoms burnt but the tops were still gooey & raw .. GREAT no way i could stop the dough from rising and i had to bake it, it didn't burn but it also didn't rise high enough before i was done and ended up super dense. Fast forward to today and before we went to Metro we stopped in CDN Tire to pick up a thermometer. Anyone see a problem with the following pictures Temp set*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> * oven preheated to the first shot, then 10 minutes later the second shot and 8 minutes after that one*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *And OF COURSE, it's time to bake cheese bread for the week urrggghhh*



YIKES! No wonder you are getting uneven cooking! Good luck with getting it rectified. Maybe bake the cheese bread in a crock pot? https://www.thekitchn.com/how-to-make-bread-in-the-slow-cooker-192421 
After having some minor dental surgery on Thursday, I have been taking it relatively easy, if running after a 2 year old is easy. LOL  She's headed back to her mother and hubby and I managed a core Grow Young Fitness workout. That is something that I have noticed in the past month...I can actually _feel_ my core muscles. First time in years!


----------



## ottawamom

Debbie, it is great when you feel the results of your hard work. Donald, sorry to hear of your oven woes. A reliable oven is a must with all the baking you do. Hope you can find a solution soon.


----------



## pigletto

Gosh Donald , we are about to move .. I wish I lived closer and I would give you the oven I have here ! I have appliances at the new house and it’s just one more thing I have to figure out ! I know you do a ton of baking and it’s frustrating to think you figured things out only to find it isn’t fixed. 

As for me, I haven’t been very active in here but I have been active ! We’ve spent the entire weekend packing. Moving is so much work and I told Dh he will have to drag my corpse out of the next house because I will never do this again . Disassembling 11 years of life for my family of four and a home business .. to move into HALF the space I’ve been living in . It forcing me to come up with organizational strategies we didn’t have , and get rid of sooooo much stuff. I didn’t even realize how much stuff we had accumulated. It’s not all bad, I love the new house and location and we will be all moved in and settled eventually . I’m just very very stressed right now in the midst of it .

My food choices and prep have been excellent though. In all this chaos, that is something I feel I can control. I’m down 13 pounds since the start of the year 
I can’t wait to start fitting into some of the smaller sizes I’ve packed away in my closet for a few years !


----------



## bababear_50

Weekly update:
I did well all week until the weekend which turned into a Netflix Binge and food binge....I got back on track today and have met my goal.
Going to try and stay on focus this week.

Well done and congrats to you Debbie.
 Pigletto congrats on the weight loss and hope the packing and move go well.
Jacqueline I hope you are able to get the oven fixed soon.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## pigletto

bababear_50 said:


> Weekly update:
> I did well all week until the weekend which turned into a Netflix Binge and food binge....I got back on track today and have met my goal.
> Going to try and stay on focus this week.
> 
> Well done and congrats to you Debbie.
> Pigletto congrats on the weight loss and hope the packing and move go well.
> Jacqueline I hope you are able to get the oven fixed soon.
> 
> Hugs
> Mel


Mel, I think getting back on track is the single most important skill you can have for this journey. I can’t count how many times I had a bad few days and gave up all together. Be proud.. it’s not easy to recommit, yet we must recommit over and over to make healthy changes stick. Good Job !


----------



## hdrolfe

Lazy family day for me. No desire to move. We both slept in, which means bed time will be a nightmare for kiddo. And I had a nap this afternoon, just to try and kill this rotten cold before I go back to work tomorrow. My head feels stuffed with cotton. I knew I had bought some sinus cold medicine but couldn't find it in the cupboard, moved my little grill and I guess they had fallen out behind it! So grilling was a good thing for me this weekend I guess  Eating wasn't too bad simply because I wasn't very hungry most of the weekend. I did take kiddo and his friend sledding yesterday, which was a bit cold, but got me some steps. In some deep snow! I did not go down the hill though. 

@Donald - my hero I hope you sort out the oven  that sounds miserable. I am not good at baking so if it wasn't the temperature it says it's supposed to be I would have no idea what to do!

@pigletto moving... ugh! It's so much work. I swore I would only move one more time after we got here, since we are renting it would be when I buy. But given the way things are going in the market, buying is out of the question. So we'll see! I would love to down size though, we have too much stuff, and really too much house for two people. I thought I'd have another kid (or two) when we moved in here and it didn't happen. Now we just have all this space that isn't used. Or really functional. And we rent so it isn't like I'm going to take down walls  Good luck with your move! I bet you will be so happy once you get settled. Unpacking I don't mind too much, it's the packing I hate.

@bababear_50 way to go getting back on track! I will be trying to do that once I'm over this cold. I keep hoping spring is going to just suddenly arrive and make it nice to get outside. I want to be ready. Hopefully I will get back to it this week!


----------



## marchingstar

Check in Week 5–I’m a day late, it’s just been a busy weekend! totals are as of sunday night.


Activity: I did better than last week, and that’s something! I took Donald’s advice and found ways to increase intensity/resistance. I have a carrier to wear my kiddo and used it lots this week.
Distance: 47.6 km
Steps: 53 640
Calories burned: 3876

Nutrition: I did a big grocery shop and stocked up on good food options, especially snacks. It really helps me to have easy snack options.
Food highlights: snacks including these awesome granola bars (honestly more of a meal than a snack, but they taste amazing), cheese strings, nice ripe pears.

Goals for next week:
Activity: this week has already started, and we spent today having fun at the science centre. i have a lighter work week this week, so i hope to get us out of the house every day (even if it means multiple mall walks!)
Nutrition: incorporate something fresh in every meal.


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *I am sooo stiff and sore today and parts of my body i didn't know existed are achy, like why on earth does my ankle bone hurt today, seriously?!?!*
> 
> *Anyone remember the issues i had with my oven threatening to blow up and the eventual replacement of the element? Once that was done i baked a batch of cookies for the hubby while the bread was going thru it final rise in the pan. The bottoms burnt but the tops were still gooey & raw .. GREAT no way i could stop the dough from rising and i had to bake it, it didn't burn but it also didn't rise high enough before i was done and ended up super dense. Fast forward to today and before we went to Metro we stopped in CDN Tire to pick up a thermometer. Anyone see a problem with the following pictures Temp set*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> * oven preheated to the first shot, then 10 minutes later the second shot and 8 minutes after that one*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *And OF COURSE, it's time to bake cheese bread for the week urrggghhh*



whoa, this is awful! it’s a good thing you redeemed your miles for travel already—no way to convince yourself to check in and see what a personal shopper could figure out...


----------



## ottawamom

I too fell off my walking routine a bit over the weekend. Started looking into planning my next trip (not Disney or Universal) didn't get up from the computer for hours.

Took the dog for her morning walk. It's back into the -20C range around here. Today is garbage day in our neighbourhood and this is the day that the city has decided to widen our street. I mean really . What should be two driving lanes  is down to a one way at a time street.

Off to go and walk inside for a bit

I am inspired to keep going as I read everyones success stories here. I know there will be back steps. But like pigletto says just pick yourself up and get back on track tomorrow.


----------



## FLVacationGirl

I ended up getting sick and taking a few days off from workouts. As much as it killed me to not work out, the forced downtime was amazing! I just did the basics for housework and kid stuff and spent most of the long weekend in bed watching Dirty John and Outlander.  I ate pretty healthy.

Got my first workout in yesterday by spending a lot of time chipping away all of the built up snow and ice in my driveway. Felt good to put my muscles to work again. I got 3/4 of my driveway (4 car) done and then my husband who spent the day at a hockey tournament (a bit of hockey, a lot of drinking) came home and said he was surprised I didn't get more done. Really??? I wasn't too happy with that comment. Tried explaining to him that he was probably picturing big chunks of ice that would break away easy but it was hard to break apart everything and I spent forever chipping away..... He did say sorry after for saying that, at least. He can do the rest.

Booked a massage for after work to deal with some quad tendinitis pain from my workouts. Then gym after that. Back to my lifting classes on Thursday night.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Quick check in.  Stepped on the scale again this morning.  It had went up...but then we went to go visit the daughter ( 8 hrs from us ) and of course, most of what we ate was not what we have been eating the past 6 weeks lol  I expected a gain...and I also know that it will come off again in a few days once we are eating better again.  
I am down 18 lbs since we have been trying to loose weight.  
We also went dress shopping over the weekend for a mother of the bride dress   ( I'm not old enough to be mother of the bride  lol ) and the dress sizes run small.  So it was a little disheartening when I looked at the size I was trying on.  but I know that I am now wearing pants that I haven't worn in probably 3-4 years.  I did find a couple of dresses that didn't make me feel as round ( like Mrs Claus  I still have a little time before I'm down to the wire for ordering a dress or I will be trying to order one online.  So I'm trying to use our shopping experience as motivation to get my butt moving more.  

And hopefully this break in the weather ( I was soooooooooooo tired of the -40 temps ) with it being more normal temps, will hopefully help with my motivation as well.  When it's -40 or colder with the windchill, my desire to do anything other than escape the bitter cold does NOT help with me wanting to do anything more than run into warm buildings and cover myself with blankets.


----------



## marchingstar

i made this recipe last night and it was delicious! it’s sort of between a stew and a chili. it feels like a complete meal and it warms you right up. definitely recommended, as long as you like sweet potatoes. 

https://www.chelseasmessyapron.com/crockpot-sweet-potato-stew/


----------



## ottawamom

That looks so yummy! and I'm not a stew person so that's saying a lot.


----------



## TammyLynn33

Hello All..
Just checking in it’s been awhile. I keep picking up extra shifts for work and the big kid’s hockey schedule is killing him and I.. ( not to mention my stress level) and the stupid amount of snow days ..ugg
I’ve been hitting my step goal most days but not on treadmill so I feel lazy 
This is Day 3 no carbs or sugar ( that said I haven’t been obsessed with what’s in my sauces etc) but not one pics of bread, not one chip or cookie .. I’m trying to increase water and decrease Diet Coke (my only vice I can’t cut out) I’m feeling a little tired but am proud of three days so far. 
Glad to see everyone is plugging away still. It really is a journey and I’m proud of all of you and thankful for all your ears xo
Will try to be better posting being accountable to someone def helps


----------



## FLVacationGirl

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I am down 18 lbs since we have been trying to loose weight.



Congrats on the 18lbs!! That is fantastic!


----------



## marchingstar

This isn't at all about getting fit/moving, but in the interest of celebrating mental health...I've had a work email hanging over me for a little while and I finally responded to it!

It sounds silly, I know. But responding was not the difficult part. To respond, I had to admit that I've spent more time on other work and on my family, and it felt daunting enough that I just avoided the email for too long. But today I watched my baby figure out how to crawl (he's been working on it forever) and grow a tooth all in one day, and I decided that if he could learn something completely new, I could be brave and send an email. It feels like such a weight off my shoulders!


----------



## bababear_50

marchingstar said:


> This isn't at all about getting fit/moving, but in the interest of celebrating mental health...I've had a work email hanging over me for a little while and I finally responded to it!
> 
> It sounds silly, I know. But responding was not the difficult part. To respond, I had to admit that I've spent more time on other work and on my family, and it felt daunting enough that I just avoided the email for too long. But today I watched my baby figure out how to crawl (he's been working on it forever) and grow a tooth all in one day, and I decided that if he could learn something completely new, I could be brave and send an email. It feels like such a weight off my shoulders!



Way to Go Hon!
,and congrats on the little one milestones,,it's a wonderful age!

Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I have done well all week meeting my step goals but last night I woke up (4 am) to swelling,pain and muscle spasms in my right knee ,leg and thigh.
I kind of woke up the whole house,,,,I iced it --took Advil and elevated it. It's been tender all day but I have tried my best to stretch it out ,
and keep moving. So the rest of the weekend I will be taking it slow.
I am hoping the weather is ok for a few hours early tomorrow morning so I can get to Home Depot and pick up a few things.
We are charging all our electronic devices and hoping we do not experience any power outages or wind damages .
Stay warm and safe everyone.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

bababear_50 said:


> Way to Go Hon!
> ,and congrats on the little one milestones,,it's a wonderful age!
> 
> Hugs
> Mel



thanks, mel  you’re right—it’s tons of fun! we thought he was going to skip right over crawling, because he’s already walking with help. but he’s just full of surprises!

and it sounds like you deserve the rest. stay safe and warm!


----------



## ottawamom

Sorry to hear about your knee Mel. Two steps forward one step back. Take it easy for a few days. What about some upper body exercises using soup cans while you're resting the knee?

marchingstar glad to hear you finally got to the email. I have one of those in my own inbox, but in my case I have to go search through some boxes in the basement to find the necessary info to pass along. Mine's just pure laziness. I agree with Mel, it's such an exciting time when little ones get mobile. Enjoy each and every moment as best you can, they're only young once, blink and before you know it he'll be a grown and off on his own.

Workouts this week have been on track. The roads are covered in ice today. So glad I bought that treadmill. DH runs on it everyday too.

My downfall this week has been the appearance of Paczki's in the grocery stores. Personally the ones they sell at Sobeys are better than the ones sold at Independent. Fortunately they aren't sold in the stores for long. They are so good.


----------



## hdrolfe

Morning! I'm still here, still moving though perhaps not as much as I wanted last week. My cold is finally resolved so back on track this week. Though not outside today! I ordered something on amazon yesterday that was delivered this morning and the poor delivery guy slid down the driveway! I did not know it was that bad outside, but we'll be staying in today. I'm sure kiddo is going to ask for McDonalds but he'll have to wait a few days. March 1st is Friday! Can you believe it? I want to really focus the month of March, it feels like spring is coming (though looking out the window doesn't support that assessment). I need to get moving, and hopefully it will lead to a lovely April with nice weather, outdoor time, getting the garden ready, when I can find it again.


----------



## FLVacationGirl

I am on day 3 of a 500 calorie a day deficit. So far, so good! Using my fitbit to track calories burned and to figure out how much to eat. I'm off to Vegas in 10 weeks and want to lose 10lbs in that time.  

Did my 2hr olympic lifting class yesterday so today might be a rest day.


----------



## FLVacationGirl

Day 5 of the cut! Went to the gym last night and worked out while watching hockey. Rest day today then Olympic lifting on Thursday, regular gym on Friday, rest day on Sat (hosting a taco and tequila party) and back to Olympic lifting on Sun.

Breakfast was coffee with coconut milk and a PB sandwich, lunch was an amazing Fiesta wrap with falafel from Freshii (w/extra avocado instead of cheese), and supper will be plant-based pizza pockets. I need to work on water and sleep today/tonight.


----------



## ottawamom

Wow! I'm getting tired just reading all the workouts you're doing. Keep it up! You'll motivate the rest of us to keep up with our physical routines.


----------



## FLVacationGirl

ottawamom said:


> Wow! I'm getting tired just reading all the workouts you're doing. Keep it up! You'll motivate the rest of us to keep up with our physical routines.



Thanks! I just went and got 3000 steps in walking laps around the office boardroom at lunch knowing that I'm going to want to be lazy tonight but also that I need to burn more calories if I want to have supper and get my calorie deficit in tonight.


----------



## bababear_50

I have been keeping myself busy this week getting lots of steps in by taking a few kids that have ADHD Attention deficit hyperactivity disorder  to the gym for breaks.
 They get a much needed break and I get my steps in.
I am continuing my dancing in the afternoons or evenings.

I am Canadian BUT so done with this weather,,I am craving warmth and sunshine.....go away old man winter.
Hope everyone is moving ,,even if just to stay warm.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

And lucky you will get it soon. Are you counting down the days until you head south. I, on the other hand, still have to deal with tonnes of snow that needs to melt before there is an light at the end of the tunnel. That or April 29. i can't wait as I am also done with winter. I'm procrastinating taking the dog out for her walk in -23C as I type this. I know, I know get off my butt and go get dressed and take her for a walk. Signing off to go do that now.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

I'm still only playing soccer once per week. But here's a thought for those who "think" they aren't getting a work out in.

Cleaning the house from top to bottom is HARD WORK! Like, Swiffering my floors makes me sweat LOL  My body is sore after I clean and I'm tired, so that has to be a good thing, right?


----------



## ottawamom

Winter is hard on us, life is hard on us. We need to give ourselves a break sometimes and not be quite so hard on ourselves for not getting everything done. Do what you can, and hopefully you will be able to do a little more than that next week. Remember our changes are baby steps towards a healthier goal not giant leaps to instantaneous change.

Tortoise and the Hare, we are the tortoise. We'll get there (where ever that is). Pep talk done off to walk on the treadmill. The walk outside with the dog was actually quite pleasant until I turned around to come home. Even a slight wind can be bitter at -23C.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Think it's time for me to remind us all (yes, me included!) not to break our entire set of dishes when we slip and drop one on the floor!!! *
*Sweep up the pieces and move on. I have to remind myself constantly that it's a life style change, it took my entire life to develop these habits, they ain't gonna change overnight!*


----------



## ottawamom

That's why I have Corelle plain white dishes in the kitchen. You can always get more. Now the dishes in the dining room haven't been produced in decades. I might shed a few tears over those.


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> That's why I have Corelle plain white dishes in the kitchen. You can always get more. Now the dishes in the dining room haven't been produced in decades. I might shed a few tears over those.



your kitchen matches mine! Corelle plain white here


----------



## bababear_50

Another Corelle white dish person here,,they clean well in the dishwasher too.
Today I decided to up my steps from 6000 to 7000  so far so good. I know if I go too fast.... too high.... it will upset the knee leg,,so baby steps.
March / Spring Break trip coming up soon....................
   I snagged a
Rose & Crown Pub & Dining Room Tea Experience
9:45 AM - Special treat for my trip but I also have a Soarin FP+ for 9 am,,,do you think I'll have time to do the ride and hike over to Rose & Crown?.
Getting more active these past 6 weeks is definitely going to help my park touring.
More snow on it's way for tomorrow so I will be dancing my day away.....
Hugs
Mel

Here is Disney Food Blog Review on the Tea experience
http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2018/...-experience-at-epcots-rose-crown-dining-room/


----------



## ottawamom

Reality is you probably don't need the 9am FP. The past few time we've gone it has been a walk on (little wait) for the first half hour or so. If it was me I might even push doing it once standby and then a second time FP. I love Soarin. You can judge that one the day of. Do you have to be at Rose and Crown 15 minutes early or anything?

I'm so jealous of the Tea Experience. I have a hard enough time getting DH to go with me to Disney there is no way I could get him to do tea as well (unless they offered a "pub experience" at the same time?

Glad to hear you're upping your steps. You could go with and increase of 500 at a time if you're worried about your knee.  

I was so tired when I got home from my marathon shopping trip I didn't get a walk on Buzz in today. I kept criss crossing the stores this morning as I was strategically adding things to my cart. That and I'm not a get up at 6am kind of person.


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Another Corelle white dish person here,,they clean well in the dishwasher too.
> Today I decided to up my steps from 6000 to 7000  so far so good. I know if I go too fast.... too high.... it will upset the knee leg,,so baby steps.
> March / Spring Break trip coming up soon....................
> I snagged a
> Rose & Crown Pub & Dining Room Tea Experience
> 9:45 AM - Special treat for my trip but I also have a Soarin FP+ for 9 am,,,do you think I'll have time to do the ride and hike over to Rose & Crown?.
> Getting more active these past 6 weeks is definitely going to help my park touring.
> More snow on it's way for tomorrow so I will be dancing my day away.....
> Hugs
> Mel
> 
> Here is Disney Food Blog Review on the Tea experience
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2018/...-experience-at-epcots-rose-crown-dining-room/


My knee is why I moved my steps back to 5500. I'm thinking, since I've been feeling pretty good (no cane! YEAH), I will soon move it up to 6000. Definitely come Spring! Slowly she goes.
Hubby and I are s-l-o-w walkers, and even we would be able to manage a 9:00 Soarin' FP followed by the Tea. (I'm not familiar with that, so need to look it up). BTW, I really am glad that I used the cane in December. It really helped to support my knee and hips. Have an AWESOME time! Take each day as it comes.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Reality is you probably don't need the 9am FP. The past few time we've gone it has been a walk on (little wait) for the first half hour or so. If it was me I might even push doing it once standby and then a second time FP. I love Soarin. You can judge that one the day of. Do you have to be at Rose and Crown 15 minutes early or anything?
> 
> I'm so jealous of the Tea Experience. I have a hard enough time getting DH to go with me to Disney there is no way I could get him to do tea as well (unless they offered a "pub experience" at the same time?
> 
> Glad to hear you're upping your steps. You could go with and increase of 500 at a time if you're worried about your knee.
> 
> I was so tired when I got home from my marathon shopping trip I didn't get a walk on Buzz in today. I kept criss crossing the stores this morning as I was strategically adding things to my cart. That and I'm not a get up at 6am kind of person.



I am going to see if I can change the FP+ to a little later,,because you are right they ask that people arrive 15 minutes early.
A good cup of tea and a scone is a great way to start the day! Thanks Hon.
I did the Blue Friday and found myself doing the same thing,,skipping isles and then backtracking--but it was good for an extra few steps.
6 am--the things we do for airmiles,,lol.
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I had a 1.5 hour nap this afternoon to get over it.


----------



## bababear_50

Debbie said:


> My knee is why I moved my steps back to 5500. I'm thinking, since I've been feeling pretty good (no cane! YEAH), I will soon move it up to 6000. Definitely come Spring! Slowly she goes.
> Hubby and I are s-l-o-w walkers, and even we would be able to manage a 9:00 Soarin' FP followed by the Tea. (I'm not familiar with that, so need to look it up). BTW, I really am glad that I used the cane in December. It really helped to support my knee and hips. Have an AWESOME time! Take each day as it comes.



I could always say I didn't know about the 15 minutes,,lol. I know I can walk the route in 10 minutes or so..... well if I can't change the FP+ I'll just give it a go and see what happens.
YEAH no cane!!! so happy for you Hon.Take things slow and steady,,,yes Spring can't come soon enough.
Hugs To you
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> I had a 1.5 hour nap this afternoon to get over it.


lol,,,lol,,,lol
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

This is way off topic for this thread but I feel like I've had a workout or two over this. I was booking hotels this morning for our trip to Texas. First reservation, Best Western San Antonio, no issues. Second reservation, Best Western Austin, price seemed high. Different web page than the previous Best Western reservation I just did but I thought OK they are all independently owned. Put in all my info read through things (I'm really careful when I make reservations because I want to maintain flexibility) then the confirmation page pops up and I have booked a non-refundable, prepaid room on  a site I've never heard of before.

Ok we are going anyway, I pay for it now, alright. Then I went on trip advisor and read the reviews of the reservation company I just booked with. Horror stories about scams etc. People getting to the hotel and the hotel never having heard of them etc.  Company booked with not forwarding payment to the hotel. I'm now panic striken. It's 2 nights (not the end of the world) but I hate to make mistakes. I want all my ducks in a row when I travel.

Call the credit card company to see if they can put a stop to all this (1.5 hours on the phone, a lecture from their disputes people) and no they can't do anything until it all falls apart when I'm on holiday. Then I can file a dispute and get my money back after the fact. Meanwhile I will have to pay big $$$ for another room. 

I'm thoroughly stressed at this point. Sent DH off to visit his parents on his own because I'm too wound up. He leaves I keep stressing. Then I decide to heck with it I'll just call the hotel directly and see if they got the reservation from this company.  CC company said it will likely take a few days to come through. I call, they look it up, they have the reservation and that it is listed as prepaid. All is good (or is it, I still have to wait until they forward the payment to the hotel, of course I haven't paid my CC yet so there's that too).

I may book another room (on the hotel website) in DH name that I can cancel two days before our arrival date just to make sure we have a room.

I don't do well when things take a sidestep from the norm. Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom
Hi Hon
I am sorry you are going through this,,I know I get worried when booking a new place. 
This is just me but I would have a back up hotel,,,just in case,,but then I'm a worry wart.
I am glad you called the credit card company because now the call will be noted and on file.
This will help you should you end up making a claim.
Two weeks ago I realized that I ...... uhhhh messed up my upcoming holiday,,,,I got the return date wrong and needed an extra day at OKW resort,,,,nothing available.....panic mode,,,Now for one night I have to check out of OKW and then check in at SSR (Saratoga Springs Resort) and check in is after 4pm,,so my whole last day is resort roomless.Youngest son says...." mom why would you do that"?...well sunshine I didn't do on purpose! 
Holiday planning can sometimes go a bit crazy...................................


Thinking of you
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I called the hotel again and they sent me a copy of the confirmation that was sent to to Expedia showing payment on Amex. Funny thing was I somehow ended up on reservations . com when I thought I was on Best Western. I spoke at length with the person at the front desk and he says as far as he can see everything should be fine. He suggested I call back in August and confirm again but he doesn't see a problem. I can make a reservation under DH name using my CAA card and we can cancel that 2 days before we arrive. I may do that. We'll see how I sleep tonight. DS says it will be fine he books on Expedia all the time. This wasn't with Expedia though it was with one of their subsidiaries. 

Most people who had issues with this internet company had problems when they tried to get their money back/cancel the reservation. I won't be doing that I just need to know I'll have a room when I get there. Best Western seems to have reassured me of that as best they can. We'll see.

I'm so careful when I make reservations online, I don't know how this happened.


----------



## bababear_50

Debbie you were right,,,,,,
 The Bees Knees say ....................... 6500 is just fine,,,,
Happy Sunday!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Ok I was looking forward to weekly updates from my fellow mover and shakers.

It has been an up and down week for me walking wise. I managed to walk the dog each day and I got in a treadmill walk 5 of 7 days. I've been drinking way too much pop but I do that when I'm stressed.

I can't wait for the messy part of Spring to come and go so I can get walking outside again. How did your week go?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Well ..... how 'bout "stable" ? Not terrific, not terrible, just a meh week. I'm not sure what my real step count was most days because unless I'm in a Carrot challenge i leave my phone on a flat surface instead of tucked in my pocket (no need for them to keep jacking my threshold up  ) but I did make an effort to cut down on what our kids used to call "lazy-bones load" -- you know, pick up everything possible to limit the number of trips up & down the stairs.*

*Food? Well that's not been so good since my sleep has been lousy which translates to eating more since i can't let the tummy get too empty when I'm awake. Don't drink anything other than water or tea with some honey so i can't cut anything out there. *

*I've been debating putting a question out here for fear that it's a tad more than TMI so I'll tuck it into a spoiler and you can read at your own peril *
*


Spoiler: skin question



Does anyone else have a bunch of "excess" skin that just kinda hangs around? You know, like chicken wings but EVERYWHERE. I look like some kind of deflated balloon and while the appearance of all of that extra flab is embarrassing it's the pain that it causes that bothers me. I don't know if i can explain it but if i don't wear something to hold everything tightly together it HURTS! So that means wearing worse than Granny panties, more like ugly maternity underwear but worse. My jeans need to be made of sort of like spandex but not (Get them from Northern Reflections and really love the look and feel) and i can't even think of wearing shorts unless they come almost to my knees. I'm dreading our trip to Mexico because i don't know how i can wear a bathing suit?


*


----------



## bababear_50

bathing suits do come past the knees
https://www.modlily.com/racerback-printed-top-and-swimwear-cropped-pants-g198801.html

Hugs
Mel

P.S. I am still looking for a bathing suit.....I've been looking for 5 years.
I think my style is more the swim dress with board shorts underneath.


----------



## Debbie

I just got my Fitbit report. My steps were up a smidge,  and I made the 5500 every day. It doesn't know how many days I was busy walking in place before I went to bed. I know that my food was NOT my strong point last week. Something to work on this week. Exercise was 4 of the planned 3 days, and I didn't count the 15 minute video we did on Saturday when Little Miss declared she wanted to do "up and down" (weight training-the first time she used oranges when Grandpa and I were exercising....then she found the 1 pound weights.


----------



## bababear_50

Monday check in
I am averaging 6500 or more walk/dance steps a day ,,,7 days a week,,weekend are definitely harder for me with the weather outside being so awful.
My awareness of my activity level has definitely increased.
My mental health is going to get a boost next week ---love my sons but need a break away every once in awhile.
Slow and steady.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Love the swimsuits on that website. I might have to order one even though they are in US $ and I'll likely get dinged with duty. Amazing selection.


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> Love the swimsuits on that website. I might have to order one even though they are in US $ and I'll likely get dinged with duty. Amazing selection.



I believe you can switch it to CAD. Not positive as I haven't purchased from there though. I just bought a few bathing suits from an online shop that I believe is in China... however they are super cute, pretty inexpensive, and I paid for tracking and insurance so they don't get lost. 

AFM - I am doing ok. Looking forward to March break next week and the forecasted milder weather. I do hope it doesn't all melt at once and flood things. I'm trying to keep up the steps this week, but sleep has been scarce, kiddo woke up at 3:30 AM and couldn't get back to sleep... so I'm a bit tired today. Hoping tonight goes better! Eating wasn't too bad today, I made a nice stew in the crockpot that was ready when we got home. Very yummy! And leftover for my lunch tomorrow. He gets pancakes at school. I'll send him something to go with it that is a little less sugar/simple carby though! 

He was invited to join a special class, once a week with some other boys who have "problems", it's supposed to be aimed at improving social interactions, anger management stuff. He says he doesn't want to go. I think he should. Trying to figure out how to convince him it's a good idea. I thought just the fact he would miss one class a week with a teacher he doesn't like would do it but apparently it will require more effort on my part.


----------



## marchingstar

Thanks for the nudge, ottawamom! I've been bad about updates.

Activity: 
Distance: 41.1 km
Steps: 59 373
Calories burned: 4064

Nutrition: right now I can't remember, which means I probably haven't done a great job of cooking 
Food highlights: 

Goals for next week:
I've gotten a bit bad about getting enough sleep. I'm feeling completely drained most days. So my hope for this week is that I can slow down a bit and try to get to sleep even 30 minutes earlier than I have been.

It looks like I'm supposed to see some less bad weather this week, so hopefully that'll make it easier to get out for some walks here and there. And we're getting a bit more daylight, which makes such a difference too. Here's to another good week, everyone!


----------



## ottawamom

hdrolfe said:


> I believe you can switch it to CAD. Not positive as I haven't purchased from there though. I just bought a few bathing suits from an online shop that I believe is in China... however they are super cute, pretty inexpensive, and I paid for tracking and insurance so they don't get lost.
> 
> AFM - I am doing ok. Looking forward to March break next week and the forecasted milder weather. I do hope it doesn't all melt at once and flood things. I'm trying to keep up the steps this week, but sleep has been scarce, kiddo woke up at 3:30 AM and couldn't get back to sleep... so I'm a bit tired today. Hoping tonight goes better! Eating wasn't too bad today, I made a nice stew in the crockpot that was ready when we got home. Very yummy! And leftover for my lunch tomorrow. He gets pancakes at school. I'll send him something to go with it that is a little less sugar/simple carby though!
> 
> He was invited to join a special class, once a week with some other boys who have "problems", it's supposed to be aimed at improving social interactions, anger management stuff. He says he doesn't want to go. I think he should. Trying to figure out how to convince him it's a good idea. I thought just the fact he would miss one class a week with a teacher he doesn't like would do it but apparently it will require more effort on my part.



There must be something in the air last night. My DS (22) had a major mental meltdown this morning. Apparently he was up all night worrying. I wish he had just come and got me up to talk about it but he didn't. He just made it all worse in his mind. It has taken all day to get him back on track. At least I hope he's back on track. He's going to drop one of his courses but he has to get the offer of his gov't job for the summer before he does. It's all a very careful balancing act and pushing him to get things done in time. I swear with this one it never ends. DS (24) thinks he's heading out to Alberta as soon as his program finishes. That's a whole other story. Kids, they'll be the death of us (or at least turn our hair grey)

Hang in there. You'll get to the right place for him, eventually.


----------



## Debbie

ottawamom said:


> Kids, they'll be the death of us (or at least turn our hair grey)


 Ain't _that_ the truth! I've never bothered to colour my hair for a variety of reasons, but one of them was that I worked hard for every single gray hair on my head, and I wasn't covering them up!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> I've been debating putting a question out here for fear that it's a tad more than TMI so I'll tuck it into a spoiler and you can read at your own peril



I would wear a swim shirt and board shorts if it makes you more comfortable while enjoying the warm sand, water and sunshine!  And in all honesty, if someone is going to judge or even say something...that is on them.  They have NOT walked even an inch in your shoes, and can't make any judgements.  I bought a bikini top and bottom when my the the daughter went to Florida/cruise.  I wore it and didn't care.  I'm round like Mrs. Clause, I've had three c-sections ( one which had a verticle incision because the dd was so stuck ) yes I've suffered from deep depression, and ate too many hambugers and chips...but I didn't care.  And I will be wearing my bikini again on our holiday.  I don't care....even with all the family around - if they have a problem with it...don't look at me


----------



## Donald - my hero

Pumpkin1172 said:


> I would wear a swim shirt and board shorts if it makes you more comfortable while enjoying the warm sand, water and sunshine!  And in all honesty, if someone is going to judge or even say something...that is on them.  They have NOT walked even an inch in your shoes, and can't make any judgements.  I bought a bikini top and bottom when my the the daughter went to Florida/cruise.  I wore it and didn't care.  I'm round like Mrs. Clause, I've had three c-sections ( one which had a verticle incision because the dd was so stuck ) yes I've suffered from deep depression, and ate too many hambugers and chips...but I didn't care.  And I will be wearing my bikini again on our holiday.  I don't care....even with all the family around - if they have a problem with it...don't look at me



*I don't really care either what people think (not happy looking at it myself but that's something I'm working on!) Like I said,  it's the physical pain that's the problem.  I'm probably going to go the route of a swim dress kinda thing with shorts. My current suit is a royal PIA when I need to go to the bathroom !!!!!*


----------



## bababear_50

Hi ladies
I am looking for suggestions.
I have been struggling with Hiatal Hernia /GERd symptoms for a few weeks. I am or was managing it until I decided to eat not one but two chocolate bars this afternoon (darn airmile oreo cookie chocolate bars),,,yes yes I know very stupid. Believe me I am paying for it. Please don't judge.
So my safe food list is
pasta
rice
bananas
melons
yogurt
oatmeal
chicken/small amount
crackers/plain
melba toast

Does anyone know of any other things that are safe as in non acid producing,,easy to digest?
I know this sounds childish but I feel like I no longer have any snack treats that I can eat?


Thanks and
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Arrowroot cookies. If they are gentle enough for a baby. I use these when we are getting over a GI upset/flu. What about rice cakes, maybe with a little flavour so you think you are being bad while you're not.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Arrowroot cookies. If they are gentle enough for a baby. I use these when we are getting over a GI upset/flu. What about rice cakes, maybe with a little flavour so you think you are being bad while you're not.



Sounds great,thanks for the suggestions 
Off to do some dancing to wear off those chocolate bars.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Well ... you're preaching to the choir here, I'm the queen of the acid tummy!*
*Here's my list of go-tos when the stomach is in rebel mode:*
*pasta with butter & cheese*
*toast with small amount of nut butter for protein*
*bake taters with whatever *

*Snacks are harder and why i do most of our baking. Most of these things aren't very low-cal but when i'm in trouble it's more about eating something!*

* One of my favourite things is banana coconut steel cut oats, I'll make a massive batch up in the crockpot (huhm, wonder if my IP would be a good choice now??) and then portion it up into sammie bags and pop them in the freezer. When i need something i can chuck it in the microwave, add some milk and heat it up for some quick energy.*
*Date turnovers that i make and freeze -- if not, just grab a date to nibble on when i walk past*
*When I'm craving something sweet or with significant flavour I'll pop some gum in my mouth, sounds silly but it helps deal with the "OMG everything tastes the same" sensation. (Currently chomping on some wickedly sour stuff)*
*I also keep a stash of Ensure in the fridge for when i can't even think about eating but know that i need some protein. Not happy that it has to be vanilla but it does feel like a bit of a treat and more filling than a glass of milk.*
*Hubby like bananas in a very small window of ripeness, when they pass that point i slice them and freeze them. I can then blend them up with some milk & berries for a smoothie*
*Frozen grapes -- makes them sweeter!*
*popcorn --we've recently found some cheese stuff that is pretty good*
*I've been weaning myself off of chocolate and while i ever eat much anyway, it is really HARD!! But i'm afraid it has become something i need to avoid.*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Well ... you're preaching to the choir here, I'm the queen of the acid tummy!*
> *Here's my list of go-tos when the stomach is in rebel mode:*
> *pasta with butter & cheese*
> *toast with small amount of nut butter for protein*
> *bake taters with whatever *
> 
> *Snacks are harder and why i do most of our baking. Most of these things aren't very low-cal but when i'm in trouble it's more about eating something!*
> 
> * One of my favourite things is banana coconut steel cut oats, I'll make a massive batch up in the crockpot (huhm, wonder if my IP would be a good choice now??) and then portion it up into sammie bags and pop them in the freezer. When i need something i can chuck it in the microwave, add some milk and heat it up for some quick energy.*
> *Date turnovers that i make and freeze -- if not, just grab a date to nibble on when i walk past*
> *When I'm craving something sweet or with significant flavour I'll pop some gum in my mouth, sounds silly but it helps deal with the "OMG everything tastes the same" sensation. (Currently chomping on some wickedly sour stuff)*
> *I also keep a stash of Ensure in the fridge for when i can't even think about eating but know that i need some protein. Not happy that it has to be vanilla but it does feel like a bit of a treat and more filling than a glass of milk.*
> *Hubby like bananas in a very small window of ripeness, when they pass that point i slice them and freeze them. I can then blend them up with some milk & berries for a smoothie*
> *Frozen grapes -- makes them sweeter!*
> *popcorn --we've recently found some cheese stuff that is pretty good*
> *I've been weaning myself off of chocolate and while i ever eat much anyway, it is really HARD!! But i'm afraid it has become something i need to avoid.*


I am reading and absorbing every word you wrote.
I said to my middle son today "I swear I am going to go buy some ensure"  I am craving protein badly.
Banana /strawberry smoothies are a favorite of mine,,although I usually get them from Starbucks,,I am sure I could make them at home though.
Thanks for sharing and all your ideas,I appreciate it.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> I am reading and absorbing every word you wrote.
> I said to my middle son today "I swear I am going to go buy some ensure"  I am craving protein badly.
> Banana /strawberry smoothies are a favorite of mine,,although I usually get them from Starbucks,,I am sure I could make them at home though.
> Thanks for sharing and all your ideas,I appreciate it.
> Hugs
> Mel


*I'll dig out the information I got from my nutritionist -- she had lots of suggestions for easy protein sources. I use something other than the standard Ensure, forget what it's actually called, but it's Waaaaay more $$ than the others and only comes in a box of 4 but packs more food value per bottle. I only use it when i can't eat anything else. I keep some of the others on hand for lazy days too  *

*Hemp hearts also pack a whole lot of protein in a small quantity 3 TBSP = 10 gm I mix some in with my yogurt (and then pick them out of my teeth for hours )*

*OH yeah, i forgot nature's power source of protein that's quick & easy on the tummy -- EGGS! Really versatile and easy to adapt flavour wise. Let me know if you need any other suggestions, I've been doing this boring diet for years now*


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

Well, I'm down another 1.2 lbs this week!  And, I am wearing a pair of pants I haven't been able to wear in at least 1-2 years!  I haven't been down to this weight since April 2015?  So in 8 weeks I've lost 7.8 lbs, so almost 1 lb per week, which is what I've been striving for.

I think the snow shoveling this week gave me some extra exercise I wasn't accounting for! ugh


----------



## ottawamom

Donald - my hero said:


> *Hemp hearts also pack a whole lot of protein in a small quantity 3 TBSP = 10 gm I mix some in with my yogurt (and then pick them out of my teeth for hours )*



Ah the food that keeps on giving. I have wires behind my teeth. Those sound like they would be lots of fun for me. Eat then floss, rinse, repeat.


----------



## ottawamom

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Well, I'm down another 1.2 lbs this week!  And, I am wearing a pair of pants I haven't been able to wear in at least 1-2 years!  I haven't been down to this weight since April 2015?  So in 8 weeks I've lost 7.8 lbs, so almost 1 lb per week, which is what I've been striving for.
> 
> I think the snow shoveling this week gave me some extra exercise I wasn't accounting for! ugh



Way to go @ilovetotravel1977 . You're doing a great job. I'm still afraid to step on the scale. I use the how my current clothes fit to judge how I'm doing. That and my energy level. At my advanced age serious weight loss may not be in the cards and that's OK.


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@ottawamom, I hear ya!  I've only been successful as I'm totally on the wagon. If I'm only half on it, I might as well not even bother. 

I weigh myself every night before bed and every morning.  But I only have one official weigh day that I actually count.  In my mind, by weighing myself twice per day, I keep myself in check.  Some people think it's unhealthy to do that, but it keeps me on the straight and narrow.  To each her own, I guess. 

After having my BR surgery last year, I'm aware of not gaining weight as I don't want my surgery to be all for nothing!


----------



## Debbie

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> Well, I'm down another 1.2 lbs this week!  And, I am wearing a pair of pants I haven't been able to wear in at least 1-2 years!  I haven't been down to this weight since April 2015?  So in 8 weeks I've lost 7.8 lbs, so almost 1 lb per week, which is what I've been striving for.
> 
> I think the snow shoveling this week gave me some extra exercise I wasn't accounting for! ugh


 Congratulations, @ilovetotravel1977 Keep up the good work. 



ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @ottawamom, I hear ya!  I've only been successful as I'm totally on the wagon. If I'm only half on it, I might as well not even bother.
> 
> I weigh myself every night before bed and every morning.  But I only have one official weigh day that I actually count.  In my mind, by weighing myself twice per day, I keep myself in check.  Some people think it's unhealthy to do that, but it keeps me on the straight and narrow.  To each her own, I guess.
> 
> After having my BR surgery last year, I'm aware of not gaining weight as I don't want my surgery to be all for nothing!


@ottawamom you do what you have to do. We each have our own ways. I know that if I record what I eat/drink, I do a better job. So, now I have to be disciplined enough to do that.


----------



## hdrolfe

Well I need to get back on track with eating for sure, my stomach has not been happy with me lately! March break is next week so hopefully I'll be able to focus and do better. We have no real plans, Captain Marvel Saturday afternoon, visit my parents one day, we'll see what else! The weather looks to be improving though, apparently today was the coldest day for awhile. I'll believe it when it warms up though!

I am having to replan my entire trip this summer now with Galaxy's Edge opening on the 29th. We had planned to visit HS on the 30th, and I guess we still will. But I think we'll be early morning to lunch time and then head to a different park for the rest of the day, I can only handle big crowds so long. Which is why I choose this time of year to go! Any way. Planning is fun so it'll work out I'm sure, but I am worried I have some dining booked that I'll need to re-schedule. I guess kiddo will be excited if we get to see or do anything Star Wars related.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ilovetotravel1977 said:


> @ottawamom, I hear ya!  I've only been successful as I'm totally on the wagon. If I'm only half on it, I might as well not even bother.
> 
> I weigh myself every night before bed and every morning.  But I only have one official weigh day that I actually count.  In my mind, by weighing myself twice per day, I keep myself in check.  Some people think it's unhealthy to do that, but it keeps me on the straight and narrow.  To each her own, I guess.
> 
> After having my BR surgery last year, I'm aware of not gaining weight as I don't want my surgery to be all for nothing!


*I also step on the scale before bed & immediately after i pee first thing in the morning with not much on other than the tattered nightie (TMI!) It is a good gauge to where i am and it stops the slow creep from happening. If i see a number that makes me shudder I push the water for a few days and it drops again to my "comfort zone" My main desire isn't exaclty tied to those numbers though but how my clothes feel ... i REFUSE to buy anything bigger.*

*



*


----------



## ottawamom

That sounds like a plan. The water diet I mean. Easy to do for a few days. I should have read this before I downed a bowl of Doritos I bought last week.


----------



## bababear_50

Packing day......................... I think I am all ready to go.
Everything seems to be fitting into the carry on and handbag.
So no *Goofing Off* while I'm away.
I just pre bought a ticket to see Captain Marvel in Disney Springs!YEAH!




 I'll be keeping up with my steps and probably adding a few extra.
Hugs to everyone and have a warmer week.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Have a great trip @bababear_50 , send us some weather reports. Glad to hear the carry on is working out.


----------



## hdrolfe

Well March break is wrapping up, did not get out as much as I had planned! But the weather did warm up, then freeze, so there is some ice in places (my driveway lol). It looks like next week is going to warm up above 0 again so looking forward to that. And maybe getting outside. There is just so much snow to melt. We went to visit my parents about an hour away and they have patches of grass showing through the snow, it's really not that far but such a difference! 

The sun being up later is nice, though I think it's a bit dark in the morning now. Still seems more like spring is on the way. I am going to really try and follow WW for the next month, until Easter, and see if I can just stick to it. I think I have sort of figured it out, though it's still an adjustment from eating keto before. I'll need to measure and keep tracking. Tracking in advance is the key I think, keeping it on track before I start eating for the day. I'll give it a month and if I can't stick with it I will go back to keto. 

Looking forward to my Disney trip in 161 days, and then a cruise in 364 days. I just need to be able to do the walking at Disney that I know is needed to see it all  

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## ottawamom

I have fallen off my treadmill walking these last few days. Actually I've fallen off walking altogether. I was wallpapering the kitchen and ended up breaking my toe. I really should wear shoes and/or socks in the house (DH says I need steel toes shoes). A few days for the swelling to go down and I'll be back at it. The kitchen looks great my toe not so much.


----------



## Debbie

ottawamom said:


> I have fallen off my treadmill walking these last few days. Actually I've fallen off walking altogether. I was wallpapering the kitchen and ended up breaking my toe. I really should wear shoes and/or socks in the house (DH says I need steel toes shoes). A few days for the swelling to go down and I'll be back at it. The kitchen looks great my toe not so much.


 OUCH! Feel better soon! I've just recently began wearing inside shoes (Asics court shoes) around the house. I'm loving it-especially when I exercise. I'm going to encourage hubby to do the same-he's diabetic and should always have something on his feet. Toughest thing is to remember to change them before I leave the house.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> I have fallen off my treadmill walking these last few days. Actually I've fallen off walking altogether. I was wallpapering the kitchen and ended up breaking my toe. I really should wear shoes and/or socks in the house (DH says I need steel toes shoes). A few days for the swelling to go down and I'll be back at it. The kitchen looks great my toe not so much.



So sorry Hon
I hope it heals soon.
Healing hugs being sent your way.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Mini March Break report

My stamina was greatly improved from my trip in Jan.
My steps averaged over 12,000 each day. I used ice packs on the knees each day.Advil twice a day.
I could not take my old Birkenstocks and broke in a new pair on this holiday and they actually caused very little pain being new.
I really enjoyed all the warmth,humidity and sunshine.I kept the A/C off most of the time.
Captain Marvel was great and I enjoyed the Dine In theater.
My dining companion for the Rose and Crown Tea was delightful,,we had so much fun.I found it informative but a bit rushed,and the scones were not fresh.
Epcot flower and Garden Festival was great,,give me a sunny day and flowers and I'm a happy camper.
Magic Kingdom was ok,,Pirates went down and it is my favorite ride. I just kind of felt that one and done feeling about the Park this trip. Time for a break--maybe U/O.
So now it's back to work and figuring out how I am going to make 61 Oompa Loompa choir costumes for our schools May production.
Good to be home.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Sounds like you had a great time. Good to hear that all your hard work dancing is paying off (more energy for the parks). I love the Flower and Garden Festival, especially when I'm still sitting under several feet of snow.

Mickey and Minnie have only just reappeared after their long winter nap in my backyard. I'm back on the treadmill today, walking more slowly but still getting my distance in.

Good luck with those costumes that is quite an undertaking. What about using this as your base as a starting point and then add a white X

https://www.wordans.ca/gildan-2000-...Ct1AV3ReSXnNZtFWu_pGlPLZ6oG_G7XIaAgcgEALw_wcB


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Sounds like you had a great time. Good to hear that all your hard work dancing is paying off (more energy for the parks). I love the Flower and Garden Festival, especially when I'm still sitting under several feet of snow.
> 
> Mickey and Minnie have only just reappeared after their long winter nap in my backyard. I'm back on the treadmill today, walking more slowly but still getting my distance in.
> 
> Good luck with those costumes that is quite an undertaking. What about using this as your base as a starting point and then add a white X
> 
> https://www.wordans.ca/gildan-2000-...Ct1AV3ReSXnNZtFWu_pGlPLZ6oG_G7XIaAgcgEALw_wcB




Hi Hon
I actually ordered 61 xl mens white t shirts,,,now here's where you can get some exercise...follow along for fun
https://www.tshirtideal.ca/gildan-5000-heavyweight-cotton-t-shirt.html

get an extra large t shirt (mens)
sit in a chair...--turn the t shirt upside down so you are looking at the waist.....now put your feet into the waist of the t shirt and then into the sleeves. Now pull it up like you would a pair of pants.
You now have puffy (oompa loompa) pants . Sew two white ribbon suspenders onto the front,,,---cross the (suspenders) and pin at the back.
Hot glue two felt buttons on the front.(I am hoping to get the grade 6-8 girls to cut the buttons out).
Now pray these turn out ok....................
I am actually stressing over these turning out but have the help of my sister in law who does know how to sew,,,me I kind of break sewing machines and use the dry cleaners for alterations and repairs.
Wish me luck.
P.S. I am so happy Mickey and Minnie are reappearing!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

That's a very creative use for a T-shirt. I think they will look great and very little sewing is a bonus. Take pictures (minus any children specific identifying features) and post them. I'd love to see how they turn out.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Checking in here.  This past month has been super busy.  I have not eaten great, nor been able to hit play for some workout with my beachbody on demand.  I have been busy with working two jobs, trying to get everything ready and organized for the daughter's bridal shower/bachelorette party the same night.  I planned to use most of the decorations that we are taking to Mexico with us for the wedding, and I got most of them completed for the shower.  I also came down with that dreadful crud two weeks ago.  That kicked my butt and caused me to fall behind of getting the decorations completed.  I did get them done...with a couple of late nights of working on things. 

The scale has went down a little more which is good.  And I'm hoping that now that it looks like spring has arrived...I'll be able to get outside and get walking some of the trails around the city to get my butt moving again.  My food is better again this week...and I hope to keep it up.  Momma needs feel better about wearing a bathing suit and that dreaded Mother of the Bride dress ( which i'm having trouble finding )  So I'll keep chugging along.  

I did put on a pair of capris this morning that were too small last summer and they fit comfortably    So hopefully I'll be able to do some shopping for summer wear in my closet instead of stores


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I was out today to hit up Rexall to snag some cash miles (and get in my steps of course, that's the real reason  ) and since i was waiting for hubby to pick me up so i didn't need to take the bus home again i decided to pop into Reitman's OMG, so glad i did!! I found some great "outside-of-the-box" options for a BATHING SUIT!!! Supposed to be for yoga according to the website but I won't tell anyone if you don't  Made from that material that dries super quick for travelling as well. I bought the top today since it was on sale plus extra 40% off and tried on the skorts & shorts that I'll order online! The top has a built in bra type thing and since it's sewn to the top I need an engineering degree to figure out how to put it on *

*












*


----------



## Donald - my hero

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Checking in here.  This past month has been super busy.  I have not eaten great, nor been able to hit play for some workout with my beachbody on demand.  I have been busy with working two jobs, trying to get everything ready and organized for the daughter's bridal shower/bachelorette party the same night.  I planned to use most of the decorations that we are taking to Mexico with us for the wedding, and I got most of them completed for the shower.  I also came down with that dreadful crud two weeks ago.  That kicked my butt and caused me to fall behind of getting the decorations completed.  I did get them done...with a couple of late nights of working on things.
> 
> The scale has went down a little more which is good.  And I'm hoping that now that it looks like spring has arrived...I'll be able to get outside and get walking some of the trails around the city to get my butt moving again.  My food is better again this week...and I hope to keep it up.  Momma needs feel better about wearing a bathing suit and that dreaded Mother of the Bride dress ( which i'm having trouble finding )  So I'll keep chugging along.
> 
> I did put on a pair of capris this morning that were too small last summer and they fit comfortably    So hopefully I'll be able to do some shopping for summer wear in my closet instead of stores



*I went for something super casual for our daughter's wedding, love it! Rolls up in a ball and comes out unwrinkled, everyone commented on it and it was so comfy to wear when I had so many other things to worry about. She actually pick it out for me instead of some of the traditional looking crap i thought i had to wear!*
**


----------



## ilovetotravel1977

@Donald - my hero, La Vie En Rose has an actual suit in that type of style:

https://www.lavieenrose.com/en/integrated-bralette-tankini-top-d-cup-black-white-print-116389
https://www.lavieenrose.com/en/integrated-bralette-tankini-top-black-white-print-116447

The Bay usually has them too.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Donald - my hero said:


> I went for something super casual for our daughter's wedding, love it! Rolls up in a ball and comes out unwrinkled, everyone commented on it and it was so comfy to wear when I had so many other things to worry about. She actually pick it out for me instead of some of the traditional looking crap i thought i had to wear!



lol.  I'm soooo with you on the not formal dresses that many wear.  I want comfort and not look like i'm 85.  I'm a young mother of the bride, so it has been a little harder than I thought it would have been.  I did find one at Laura...super  comfy to wear, and it won't matter how many sweet, ice laden drinks I have before the wedding...if I gain 5-10 lbs due to eating and drinking too much or water retention from swelling up in the hot Mexican heat...it will still fit and be comfortable.  It's long and flowy so the breeze will help to keep me cool lol.


----------



## ottawamom

@Donald - my hero , that's a really nice photo of you and your daughter on her wedding day.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> @Donald - my hero , that's a really nice photo of you and your daughter on her wedding day.


*There are several others i prefer but they didn't show the dress as well .. this is one of my favourites, the pure joy on her face is awesome! (my nekkid toes are kinda cute too  ) She couldn't reach her shoes! *
**
*And this is just shows what we both looked like ALL DAY LONG! It was truly the best day of my life(and the people who refuse to acknowledge how happy her wife makes her can just suck a lemon!) *
**


----------



## ottawamom

The photos brought a smile to my face too! (and I haven't yet met you in person)


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Awwwwww  I love those!!!!!  Your both just beaming!!!!!!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Saw this and just about lost my dinner from laughing so hard!*
*



*


----------



## bababear_50

Checking in
I have struggled to get back into my daily dance routine but a 5 am leg cramp got me up and into a early start today. Might be cyst swelling and leaking fluid,,leg just felt like cold water running down it.
Time to make time for me again.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## pigletto

bababear_50 said:


> Checking in
> I have struggled to get back into my daily dance routine but a 5 am leg cramp got me up and into a early start today. Might be cyst swelling and leaking fluid,,leg just felt like cold water running down it.
> Time to make time for me again.
> Hugs
> Mel


I hope your leg is feeling better today Mel. Definitely time to reset and make time for you .

I’ve been walking like crazy with the better weather. Our move put me in a much better location to walk for all my errands. I am walking 40 -60 minutes every weekday.

I feel like I could use some in person support for the weight loss aspect as well. I do weight watchers online, but it gets pretty pricey to upgrade to the membership that includes the weekly meetings. I went to another program group last week to check it out. It’s very inexpensive and everyone was so nice but I’m not sure it was the right fit for me. I do have to join if I go again this week. It costs for a year what weight watchers costs for a month of in person meetings. I’d like to make that work if I can. I could join the gym with the money saved.

I’m doing well with healthy choices and planning meals but I have to do better with the emotional eating . If I’m tired or frustrated or feeling down I’m not doing well and just eat whatever I feel like. We are a busy busy family and the reality is that we are often tired or rushed. I have to plan better for those times.

But .. the bottom line is , I’m still here , I’m still making changes, I’m trying , and I’m not giving up.


----------



## ottawamom

Your post is so well timed. I just increased my distance on the treadmill this morning as I also want to get some better results out of all this effort. I wish I lived in an area like yours where I could walk to do my errands. Heck I wish I lived in an area that still didn't have snow on the ground.

I agree about the emotional eating. That's what got me into this mess years ago. I will make note to stop myself before I jump for the bad things when feeling stressed. 

Fortunately most of my stress is coming to an end as DS3 will be graduating from college in the next few weeks. A few weeks ago it was going to be another year before he could finish but he found a way to graduate this year. I just need to keep him on track for a few more weeks. He has learning challenges and gets easily distracted by his video games. I feel like a broken record and don't really like bugging him but he needs the refocus (eye on the prize) every so often.

Like you I'm not giving up. Maybe I should change the title of the thread to DIS Fit, I'm not giving up!


----------



## bababear_50

Sunday check in......................

Pigletto I am so happy you are settling into your new home,and taking time for daily walks,,good for you Hon!
Ottawamom congrats on upping the treadmill distance,,well done!
I decided that I needed,deserved ,wanted, had to have,,, popcorn last night----let's just say I know better but hugged the toilet bowl for an hour.
Back to eating healthy today.

I haven't used the step calculator this week,,,just too many complications with my legs.
I am going to see the doctor this week and hopefully slowly build back up the steps.
Right now I am doing a lot of stretching exercises.

On a good news note I had an eye exam and the eyes look good except for *Dry Eyes* doctor suggested ,15 min eye mask each evening and eye drops once a day.
Work is zooming along and I think I am due to take a *ME* day this week to get some personal things that I've been putting off done.
Where in the world did that snowfall come from,,,,it is almost April mother nature! Well it can melt because I am refusing to shovel anymore snow.
Have a great Sunday everyone and
keep moving!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

Checking in. Sadly have not been keeping up with anything! Starting April 1st though I am hopeful. I have meals planned for the week so it should be doable to at least eat well. The weather looks to be improving after yesterdays snow/freezing rain (why!!!) so I should be able to get outside and move! I booked another cruise for December 2020 so another reason to get moving, and focus on meal planning to save some money. I swore I wouldn't cruise again in December, it's too hard to manage Christmas planning, but the price was right.


----------



## ottawamom

You can do it @hdrolfe. One foot in front of the other. Baby steps and you'll get there.

I agree the weather in this city sucks. I am so down with winter at the moment. There's still too much snow in the back yard although Mickey and Minnie have now made a full reappearance. I will have to put them away for the summer soon.

I was actually planning on making a raised garden planter table for the summer to give growing fresh lettuce a try. We've got rabbits in the neighourhood and this seems like it might be the only way. Nothing like going out into the garden and picking lettuce for tonights dinner. We'll see if it happens. When I add up the cost to make the darn thing it's probably cheaper to just pick up organic lettuce at the store.


----------



## hdrolfe

We have so many rabbits! A mama actually had two litters of babies in my backyard... one poor baby was found by my puppy who was only a few months old at the time and thought he'd found a fun new toy. She still had the second litter in the same spot!!! I put up fencing to keep puppy out, but man that was stressful for me. I have a garden, it didn't do that well last year but we did get some beans, zucchini and tomatoes. I hope to expand it a bit this year. I tried lettuce and swiss chard one year but there were so many earwigs in it I just couldn't eat it... so I stick to other veggies now  I had hoped to get an early start and plant some radishes as soon as the ground thawed, but there is still so much snow back there. Maybe I'll be able to do it by May?  

My sister bought a raised garden planter table, she loves it. I am not sure where she got it from but I believe I have seen them on Lee Valley tools site, and possibly Walmart? They seem to be about $100 though, so if you can build one cheaper that would make sense! Just remember it's for more than one year  You can use it for many years to come! What about one like this? https://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/vegtrug-classic-poppy-raised-garden-planter-blue/6000197967944


----------



## ottawamom

That looks like a nice one. I was thinking of something in the 24x48" or 24x36" size to start. DH just loves making me my little projects (not) but my birthday is coming up so I'll see if he will do it for me.

The last time we had a garden my thought at the end was it would just be cheaper to go to the store and buy the stuff. We just fed the local wildlife. I think its time to try again. If the veggies don't work I'll plant strawberries for next year.


----------



## Sue M

Donald - my hero said:


> *I was out today to hit up Rexall to snag some cash miles (and get in my steps of course, that's the real reason  ) and since i was waiting for hubby to pick me up so i didn't need to take the bus home again i decided to pop into Reitman's OMG, so glad i did!! I found some great "outside-of-the-box" options for a BATHING SUIT!!! Supposed to be for yoga according to the website but I won't tell anyone if you don't  Made from that material that dries super quick for travelling as well. I bought the top today since it was on sale plus extra 40% off and tried on the skorts & shorts that I'll order online! The top has a built in bra type thing and since it's sewn to the top I need an engineering degree to figure out how to put it on *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This would be great for those water rides that get you soaked too!  A couple of years ago I bought skorts from Costco that are quick dry for water ride days. Splash Mtn in DL gets you drenched much more than WDW version.


----------



## hdrolfe

Sue M said:


> This would be great for those water rides that get you soaked too!  A couple of years ago I bought skorts from Costco that are quick dry for water ride days. Splash Mtn in DL gets you drenched much more than WDW version.



I bought board shorts for a cruise last year and wish I had worn them when we did Splash last year! We got soaked and the shorts I was in took forever to dry. I tried to dry them but it didn't seem to work. I think we went to breakfast at BOG after the ride and I was still wet. Quick dry clothes are what I am buying for this year's trip! My whole shirt was the same grey as the dry bits of kiddos... I couldn't believe how wet we got!


----------



## Sue M

hdrolfe said:


> I bought board shorts for a cruise last year and wish I had worn them when we did Splash last year! We got soaked and the shorts I was in took forever to dry. I tried to dry them but it didn't seem to work. I think we went to breakfast at BOG after the ride and I was still wet. Quick dry clothes are what I am buying for this year's trip! My whole shirt was the same grey as the dry bits of kiddos... I couldn't believe how wet we got!
> View attachment 392151


Wow you sure did get soaked!  I never get too soaked in WDW but got soaked to the skin at DL. Looks like I jumped into a pool.


----------



## hdrolfe

Sue M said:


> Wow you sure did get soaked!  I never get too soaked in WDW but got soaked to the skin at DL. Looks like I jumped into a pool.



I'm hoping it was some kind of fluke and won't happen this summer  we were in just the right spot to catch the splash of another log hitting the big drop.


----------



## bababear_50

I went from ohhhhh aren't they the cutest little cotton tails





 toooo






They have attacked my lilac bushes and eaten 1/2 of them and my Nelly Moser clematis they cut down to the base..............................
There is a whole colony of them living under my neighbours nice new floating deck.......................
This garden season is going to be interesting--it used to be the squirrels ............
My son calls me *Mrs McGregor*.............................

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

I have rabbit proofed my yard. We have chain link and I put boards along the bottom all the way round so that they can't get in the yard. It was working well until midway through last summer. Somehow one got in. I'll have to go over the perimeter inch by inch to find out where and plug it up.

Reason. The dog loves to eat rabbit xxxx. It can make her really sick. I hate rabbits!


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> I have rabbit proofed my yard. We have chain link and I put boards along the bottom all the way round so that they can't get in the yard. It was working well until midway through last summer. Somehow one got in. I'll have to go over the perimeter inch by inch to find out where and plug it up.
> 
> Reason. The dog loves to eat rabbit xxxx. It can make her really sick. I hate rabbits!



Oh yeah, my dog loves that stuff! The winter before I got the dog we had a very young rabbit in the yard all winter, he/she was starving and so tiny! Then I got the puppy, and he chased them out of the yard except for that little one who would still come around. But as snow melted there were gifts from the bunny left behind. What a pain! I suspect the little one is the one who had her babies in the yard. Now they hang out in the neighbours yard and my puppy found a knot in the wood fence he can see through, just the perfect height. He will stand there and go nuts! But thankfully, much less bunnies in the yard. I will have to repair/replace the fencing around my garden this spring though. Keep the rabbits and the dog out of there.


----------



## hdrolfe

After a lovely weekend, got out for a few walks, nice weather, today is a freaking snow day. Really a freezing rain day but buses were cancelled so we are home. I have been doing well with my eating but it has been hard. Keep going. That's my new motto.


----------



## ottawamom

Don't forget the 5-8cm of snow that's coming tomorrow . I give up, I've decided I just don't care anymore. I'll be warm in three weeks (at least that's what I keep telling myself) My luck I'll get to Florida and they'll have a freakish cold snap in May.

I've managed to keep up with the treadmill each day. This morning I felt like stopping after 1.5mi but decided, no, I had to do my new daily goal of 2mi on the treadmill. Feels good when it's done but I still hate doing it.


----------



## Donald - my hero

ottawamom said:


> Don't forget the 5-8cm of snow that's coming tomorrow . I give up, I've decided I just don't care anymore. I'll be warm in three weeks (at least that's what I keep telling myself) My luck I'll get to Florida and they'll have a freakish cold snap in May.
> 
> I've managed to keep up with the treadmill each day. This morning I felt like stopping after 1.5mi but decided, no, I had to do my new daily goal of 2mi on the treadmill. Feels good when it's done but I still hate doing it.


*You go girl! Does your treadmill have something you can rest a tablet or laptop on? If so, you might find that Netflix is your best friend (or whatever TV/movie platform you have) simply download something onto it and turn it on. Keep one series or movie that you only allow yourself to watch while on the treadmill. Don't have access to that? How about audiobooks or Podcasts? That's what i do on my butt-crack-of-stupid o'clock hour long walks to catch the bus into Toronto and I'm able to get where I'm going without really noticing how long it's taking. I've even been known to head out the door to finish a book if there's not an hour left (really annoying to have the book end before i get downtown!) Music is good if i just want background noise to go along with the whole "don't talk to me" vibe that i use the headphones for once i get into the city but that's not enough of a distraction for the actual "work"*


----------



## ottawamom

Oh I have quite the setup in the basement. DH hooked up the TV and PVR so I have no excuse on that front. 100's of channels to watch while I walk. I've also got lots of music on my phone and headphones to use (which I do when I walk outside). I'm just being lazy but I keep at it anyway. Its cold and dark and raining today with the threat of snow and all I want to do is climb back into bed. Sunny days are much better for keeping moving.


----------



## hdrolfe

I just can't believe how long this winter seems to be lasting! I talked one of the ladies at work into walking with me at lunch, we had to wait for this week to start because she just moved and couldn't find her shoes  Now, I guess we'll be waiting at least a few more days! I have 138 days to Disney... I want to be able to walk for at least 100 of them. My plan was a walking plan to build up to walking a 5K within 6 weeks, now I don't know what I'll really be able to start. All in all, I am glad I already have a trip planned for March 2020. And December 2020. And when I win the lottery with those tickets I got at Metro  Maybe I'll put another trip or two in there lol


----------



## Pumpkin1172

I have been trying to get outside and walking.  We had some pretty crappy weather lately as well.  The spring winds have now come...but they are still chilly and honestly I need something to cover my ears...the wind is that cold.  The scale has not gone down or up.  So that is good.  Have not been able to get outside walking or pressing play for the beachbody on demand.  It has just been plain busy with 2 jobs, getting ready for a wedding and graduation.  It seems every night i'm either working or have to run to this or that.  Crossing my fingers that after this weekend, I have all the meetings and extra things done and can focus on me for a bit.


----------



## hdrolfe

I was talking to my walking buddy at work, how nice it will be that I have a 5-day weekend over Easter, and she says "you should have booked a cruise!" Yeah, I should have... oh well! We are going to go walking at lunch if her meeting wraps up before the rain arrives. Finally! Not the rain, the walking  Supposed to be double digits this weekend, I think. And next week looks ok too. I only work 3-days next week so will get some extra walks in on that long weekend. We are going to my sister's for Easter dinner and she is doing bbq, I'm taking a platter of veggies and dip. So I'll even be able to stick to the diet! Unless my niece makes dessert, then I'm screwed  I bought one Easter Cream egg for when I hit a certain goal, and hid it for myself. Hopefully I will remember where when the time comes. I've bought Easter candy for the kiddo and will put it all into the plastic eggs on Thursday when I'm off so I don't have to sneak it while he's asleep. Hopefully I'll be able to resist sampling any of it. I got some sugar free Jello to satisfy my sweet tooth, and will use that if necessary. 

Hope everyone gets some nice weather this weekend. Keep walking


----------



## marchingstar

I haven't been around these boards much lately because life has been utter chaos. We've been house hunting and had some real ups and downs. We're pending on a place right now and I'm really hoping this one doesn't fall through (it's not the first house we've been pending on this month...). It's been a physically and emotionally exhausting process.

Life is busy in all kinds of other ways too, and I haven't been great about prioritizing nutritious eating or deliberate activity. I've been running around like mad lately though. We don't have a scale at home ,so I weigh myself now and then when we visit my in-laws. As of our latest visit, I'm down 15 pounds!

I hope everyone else is keeping up with their exercise and nutrition plans! But also, here's a little reminder that even if you aren't keeping up as much, it's okay. We all do what we can when we can, and we're all doing a great job


----------



## ottawamom

Hope the pending goes your way. Nothing like a stress filled life to bring on weight loss. Here's hoping spring brings less hectic more balanced days (with moving boxes to pack).


----------



## FLVacationGirl

I haven't been around much either lately. Started a new job 6 weeks ago. Still doing good with exercise and food and the scale is dropping nicely. Hope everyone is doing well! It will eventually be spring.

I brought out the big guns to start losing weight. I started following The Starch Solutions guidelines again to lose weight and a few lbs came off last week. So I'm eating kind of similar to what I always eat, (potatoes, rice, beans, veggies, pasta, whole grain bread, fruit, lentils, etc.... but no avocado, no cashew sauces, no oil, no vegan Haagen Daz or other junk food for a few weeks. It's working effortlessly so it makes it worth the no junk. I can add back some fun stuff shortly. Following The Starch Solution was how I lost 30lbs originally. 10 more to go!


----------



## marchingstar

ottawamom said:


> Hope the pending goes your way. Nothing like a stress filled life to bring on weight loss. Here's hoping spring brings less hectic more balanced days (with moving boxes to pack).



thanks! at least we’ll know one way or the other in the next week or so. when i hear about people who buy and sell every few years, i wonder how they deal with the stress!


----------



## bababear_50

Hugs Marchingstar--~~~stress Hugs being sent your way~~~

I have been keeping up with my steps and increasing my dancing as the knees and ankles allow.
Super busy with school production but I am looking forward to the next two weeks only being 4 day work weeks.
Now all I need is for the weather to warm up.

Just watching the horrible fire at Notre Dame Cathedral and feel so sad for the people of Paris 
  France...My heart goes out to them. Oh my 800 years of History,,so sad.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Speaking of stress. I can't wait for next week. DS2, DS3 will finally both be finished with their post secondary adventures. Right now living with DS3 is a challenge as he's so fed up and just wants to be done. Two more exams and an exemption approval and he's good. I'm not certain I will make it through this week unscathed. I keep telling myself its just end of term stress, let it go, he'll be back to the nice young gentleman that he is in another week. He better be, he's the one I'm taking to Universal.


----------



## hdrolfe

The weather is so nice today! I took the dog out for a 45 minute walk, sent the kiddo off to the park with his friends, and not sure what else I'll do today but probably do another walk after dinner. I am so happy it's not raining, sunny and warm! Not like it's 30 yet but it is super nice after such a long winter. 

Hope everyone is doing well and your weather has warmed up as well! 124 days to my trip, I need to get walking


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Hubby & I went to the grocery store today -- our traditional Sunday outing -- and it was so nice to just pull on my runners and head out the door instead of pulling on heavy sweaters, coats, searching for gloves .... Hoping to go for a walk at some point today but first we have the joy of heading up to see my parents (it doesn't matter how hard i look at my keyboard i can't locate the sarcasm font )*

*I must be walking more because Carrot keeps increasing my step goal, good sign i guess. I downloaded the Samsung Health app to my phone (had it for a bit when the phone was new but it was soooo glitchy) and I'm actually enjoying some of those features that Google Fit doesn't have (it just tracks my steps, perhaps more but I never looked!) It tracks my sleep -- well i need to tell it notices how long it stays put i don't wear something that lets it know how many times I'm rolling around or up to peeeee  . I could also use it to track my food intake, but DANG, since i make most of my meals it was taking me F O R E V E R to input stuff so i gave up after a day *


----------



## bababear_50

I fell off the wagon .........back on now.
Blood test showed NO (H. *pylori*) bacteria . YEAH!!!!
I apparently have quite a large Hiatal Hernia that is causing a ton of eating --digesting-nutrition issues. I am now armed with good information (Dr) and am going to attack the problems.
I met my goal for steps yesterday and today. 
My youngest and middle son are encouraging me with the steps and I am going to buy an umbrella (Rexall) this weekend so no excuses if it rains.
Have a wonderful weekend everyone!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Glad to her that you got to the bottom of it. One step at a time with your changes. Come the end of the school year you'll be a whole new person.

My two DS's have finally finished all their exams. DS3 and I take off for Universal on Monday. He is waiting for the college to do the paperwork on an exemption for a course they couldn't offer (the replacement course was their suggestion so they better process the paperwork in time). He has a government job lined up he just needs to graduate before they can do the paperwork and offer him the job. In the meantime he is working for them full-time.

I so want all this waiting to be over. I want to be able to graduate from being the nagging mom (that's never going to happen). Oh well. I need to remind myself baby steps. All the little ducks are in a row just waiting to cross the finish line. That can't be soon enough for me. Probably a good thing I'm away from my computer next week. It will all be resolved when we return.

On the exercise front I have been keeping up with my daily walks. Outside with the dog then inside on the treadmill. Next week I can add swimming to that list. It is so damp and cold here today I don't even want to look outside. And it's supposed to snow again tonight. The snow won't stay but I don't want to see it come down from the sky. I'm so done with winter. I want tulips already!


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Glad to her that you got to the bottom of it. One step at a time with your changes. Come the end of the school year you'll be a whole new person.
> 
> My two DS's have finally finished all their exams. DS3 and I take off for Universal on Monday. He is waiting for the college to do the paperwork on an exemption for a course they couldn't offer (the replacement course was their suggestion so they better process the paperwork in time). He has a government job lined up he just needs to graduate before they can do the paperwork and offer him the job. In the meantime he is working for them full-time.
> 
> I so want all this waiting to be over. I want to be able to graduate from being the nagging mom (that's never going to happen). Oh well. I need to remind myself baby steps. All the little ducks are in a row just waiting to cross the finish line. That can't be soon enough for me. Probably a good thing I'm away from my computer next week. It will all be resolved when we return.
> 
> On the exercise front I have been keeping up with my daily walks. Outside with the dog then inside on the treadmill. Next week I can add swimming to that list. It is so damp and cold here today I don't even want to look outside. And it's supposed to snow again tonight. The snow won't stay but I don't want to see it come down from the sky. I'm so done with winter. I want tulips already!



Hi Hon
You are almost over the finish line Hon,,,few more baby steps.......
Hugs to you




You are going to have an awesome time at Universal!
Ryan and I did a mom and son trip there last year and it was so good!(Harry Potter fans here).
Take time to soak up the warmth and sunshine and please relax,,all will be well at home.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Thank you. I will be warm , I will be warm  on Monday (hot flashes don't count). And hopefully the tulips will be blooming when I get home.


----------



## hdrolfe

I am loving the weather today! Kiddo is off with his friends, I've already taken pup for two walks, plan another after dinner. Finally!  And I just got a new exercise bike from TSC, I put it together myself  It's very quiet to ride so I'll be able to do it in front of the TV, and there is an app you can download with some classes to watch, which I will look into at some point  

Managed to do pretty well with my steps, even though work has been really irritating me. And the weather was crappy a couple times. I missed the morning on Wednesday taking kiddo to the doctor to get evaluated for a concussion since he fell off a trampoline and landed on his back/head. I believe he's back over there now. What a kid. Any way! Working on an eating plan, that is the hardest part for me right now. I need something easy, that doesn't require a lot of cooking, and I can pack easily for lunch. I need a plan! But also it would be nice to just have someone say "eat this" and bonus if they cook it for me lol. I'll figure it out. 112 days to Disney!


----------



## ottawamom

So DH managed to break the belt on my treadmill while I was away. I'm forced to walk outside at the moment. Good thing the weather is nice. We should have a new belt and a technician to install it in a week or so.

I may start stress eating or take up drinking again before I get finished with DS3 and his graduation. It took the college 5 weeks to process and exemption but finally they did. He took 3 other courses this term and two courses posted their grades on time. The 3rd course was missing in action. He contacted his teacher while we were in Florida and she said it was a Registrars Office issue. He called the Registrars and they said they had issues with a few courses not reporting and that they were looking into it. The grade finally posted two days ago (5 days late)

This is the week that the powers that be make graduation decisions. I decided to check his account to see if anything had popped up yet. No so I started poking around the grades section of his account. Buried in amongst the reports was a "Student Grad Validation Report that lists all the courses required and those that have been completed. I read it and there is one gaping hole in his record. (Ok its a small hole but size doesn't matter one of his courses, according to the computer system, hasn't been completed). Major meltdown at my end.

The course in question Finance. He was in Accounting and took Finance for Finance majors. The program he switched into only required Finance for non-finance majors. One course 2304 the other 2305. He had two different Academic Advisors review his courses over the last year to make sure he had all required courses. No one ever mentioned anything about this course needing a course transfer of credit or anything like that. Now days away from the graduation deadline we find out this may be an issue. His current Academic Advisor is away from the internet at the moment and will look into it as soon as she gets online. I mean REALLY!. What else can go wrong with getting this kid through school.

Drinking is looking better and better.

Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> So DH managed to break the belt on my treadmill while I was away. I'm forced to walk outside at the moment. Good thing the weather is nice. We should have a new belt and a technician to install it in a week or so.
> 
> I may start stress eating or take up drinking again before I get finished with DS3 and his graduation. It took the college 5 weeks to process and exemption but finally they did. He took 3 other courses this term and two courses posted their grades on time. The 3rd course was missing in action. He contacted his teacher while we were in Florida and she said it was a Registrars Office issue. He called the Registrars and they said they had issues with a few courses not reporting and that they were looking into it. The grade finally posted two days ago (5 days late)
> 
> This is the week that the powers that be make graduation decisions. I decided to check his account to see if anything had popped up yet. No so I started poking around the grades section of his account. Buried in amongst the reports was a "Student Grad Validation Report that lists all the courses required and those that have been completed. I read it and there is one gaping hole in his record. (Ok its a small hole but size doesn't matter one of his courses, according to the computer system, hasn't been completed). Major meltdown at my end.
> 
> The course in question Finance. He was in Accounting and took Finance for Finance majors. The program he switched into only required Finance for non-finance majors. One course 2304 the other 2305. He had two different Academic Advisors review his courses over the last year to make sure he had all required courses. No one ever mentioned anything about this course needing a course transfer of credit or anything like that. Now days away from the graduation deadline we find out this may be an issue. His current Academic Advisor is away from the internet at the moment and will look into it as soon as she gets online. I mean REALLY!. What else can go wrong with getting this kid through school.
> 
> Drinking is looking better and better.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent.



Vent away hon,,,and have a drink or two.(Yop protein shakes are on sale with airmiles attached)
It amazes me with all the Tech support College/Universities have they still fall behind in reporting and posting grades.
Now take some deep breaths and it's time to say *Well Done Mom* you did it and everything is going to be ok.
I will be keeping my fingers and toes crossed that everything gets straightened out PDQ!!!(Pretty Damn Quick!!!!
Hugs to you hon!!
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> So DH managed to break the belt on my treadmill while I was away. I'm forced to walk outside at the moment. Good thing the weather is nice. We should have a new belt and a technician to install it in a week or so.
> 
> I may start stress eating or take up drinking again before I get finished with DS3 and his graduation. It took the college 5 weeks to process and exemption but finally they did. He took 3 other courses this term and two courses posted their grades on time. The 3rd course was missing in action. He contacted his teacher while we were in Florida and she said it was a Registrars Office issue. He called the Registrars and they said they had issues with a few courses not reporting and that they were looking into it. The grade finally posted two days ago (5 days late)
> 
> This is the week that the powers that be make graduation decisions. I decided to check his account to see if anything had popped up yet. No so I started poking around the grades section of his account. Buried in amongst the reports was a "Student Grad Validation Report that lists all the courses required and those that have been completed. I read it and there is one gaping hole in his record. (Ok its a small hole but size doesn't matter one of his courses, according to the computer system, hasn't been completed). Major meltdown at my end.
> 
> The course in question Finance. He was in Accounting and took Finance for Finance majors. The program he switched into only required Finance for non-finance majors. One course 2304 the other 2305. He had two different Academic Advisors review his courses over the last year to make sure he had all required courses. No one ever mentioned anything about this course needing a course transfer of credit or anything like that. Now days away from the graduation deadline we find out this may be an issue. His current Academic Advisor is away from the internet at the moment and will look into it as soon as she gets online. I mean REALLY!. What else can go wrong with getting this kid through school.
> 
> Drinking is looking better and better.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent.



That sounds crazy! How is it so complicated? That sounds like it should straight forward, Finance is Finance. I hope you get it all sorted out soon! And I hope your treadmill gets fixed up soon. 

I've been walking outside and getting my steps in. Not looking forward to the rain tomorrow but I guess that's why I got the exercise bike so I'll be using it tomorrow. 

I've been eating better the past few days though I just got two cookies at McDonalds for Happy meal day? Any way. They were yummy. At least tomorrow is a new day!


----------



## ottawamom

The stupid f***ing saga continues. On the positive from the new track for my treadmill arrived so I will call and get the tech to install it.

College front. DS contacted his course co-ordinator about the missing course. She agreed that the one he took would qualify as credit for the one he need. All is good. No mention of needing to apply for course exemption.

I'm still not seeing anything in his record and I don't trust that it will all work out so out comes helicopter mom (DS is too frustrated by all that has transpired and he's at work). I call the registrars get the "you've got to talk to this person" run around. Call that person and they don't answer their phone you've got to email them. I keep at it until I finally got a live person. Start explaining things and she says she has to see if she can talk to me. To which I say. You can't, but just listen to what I have to say and you can respond to DS via email. She actually spoke with me after I explained things and turns out DS does need to do and exemption request. We could have done that a year ago if anyone had told him it would be necessary.

I told her I would do that immediately after we finished our conversation. She said she would speak with the exemption person about keeping and eye out for it and expediting it for approval (back to the course co-ordinator). The person I spoke with also happens to be the person who pulls together all the graduation info and enters it into the system. DS is on her radar now and she will make sure that he graduates. Finally I may be seeing the end of this.

It truly shouldn't be this difficult.


----------



## ottawamom

Final update. That has to be a speed record for processing an exemption. Submitted the paperwork at 11:50 just looked at DS account again at 1:50 and the exemption has been processed. All is now good, all I had to do was a stress eating binge at McDonalds. (Wasn't that bad Junior McChicken and a small fries). Thanks for cheering me on gang.

Correction: just snooped in DS email. It took 1hr for them to process the exemption. They must have known attack helicopter mom was coming in for the kill


----------



## bababear_50

ottawamom said:


> Final update. That has to be a speed record for processing an exemption. Submitted the paperwork at 11:50 just looked at DS account again at 1:50 and the exemption has been processed. All is now good, all I had to do was a stress eating binge at McDonalds. (Wasn't that bad Junior McChicken and a small fries). Thanks for cheering me on gang.



Well Hon that was a Binge worthy cause!
I am so happy you were able to gets things organized,,you are a great Mom!
Hugs
Mel

and his special MOM!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

@ottawamom  way to go!!!!!!  It is a daily struggle in our household as well...but my son is still in HS.  The youngest, I never have to worry about missing anything...he completes all his assignments.  Seriously...he eaves everything until the last minute and pull through...but geeze  my hair turns more grey with each semester.  He won't be going to college or university in the fall, but hoping to get in on second semester as he has another big surgery this summer which will hinder him being able to start in the fall.  Crossing my fingers he pulls it off.  His marks going into exams first semester were horrendous and he came with honors   This semester is shaping up to be the same...giving this momma more grey hair and binge eating


----------



## marchingstar

checking in on everyone to see how spring is going! we’ve had much better weather, which makes it so much easier to get out and be active!

this past month has been a wild one for me. we bought a house, moved in, and celebrated my baby’s (eeeek—toddlers!) first birthday. because of everything, i’ve been moving a ton. my activity level is way up, and i hope it’s something i can sustain even with the boxes gone.

food has been a challenge, though. with everything in boxes and a thousand things to do, we’ve been ordering a lot more takeout than usual. we have a backyard now, and i’m really excited to get a grill and cook outside through the summer. our kiddo basically eats what we eat these days, which motivates me to make really solid meals. 

my proudest food prep this month: i made my kiddos first birthday cake. it was awesome. the batter called for lots of yogurt and eggs, and it was only slightly sweet. and instead of a sugary frosting, i made whipped cream with berries. he loved it, the adults at the party loved it...all around success!

i hope everyone else is looking forward to summertime and some warm walks  don’t forget to celebrate your victories, and treat yourself with kindness if things have been rougher.


----------



## ottawamom

The tech arrived to fix the treadmill the other day (under warranty). It was quite a job to remove the old belt and put a new one on. He basically took the whole thing apart. I now know what it looks like on the inside. He also trained us in how to lube the belt (every 4-6 months). This information was not well spelled out in the manual so we wouldn't have known. 

New information in hand and a brand new belt I'm off to the races again.

@marchinstar it's exciting to be moving in to your first house. Take you time doing things when the "we should do this and this and this" stage hits. You'll be there for years and it will all get done eventually. I work on a project or two each year. Enjoy this time with your son. They grow up way too fast. My baby just finished college and now I need to figure out what I'm going to do with the rest of my life.


----------



## bababear_50

Under the weather for a bit,,,trying to get the Blood Pressure to come down. We are not sure what is causing it,,,155/95.
Today it is finally down to 130 /93. My thyroid medication is too high so we are lowering that.
No more Advil products--switched to Tylenol.
Treated for a sinus infection and also put on Symbicort to help my lungs decongest.
I am only averaging 4,000 to 5,000 steps a day but it's better than nothing till I feel better.
Work has settled down and we are now in the countdown to the end of school.

Heather congrats on the new car Hon!
Ottawamom your life is just beginning,,take time to savour your accomplishments !
Marchingstar congrats on the new home Hon! The first cake is the one you'll always remember!
Pumpkin my youngest gave me grey hairs but is now one of my best friends,,,,Hugs to youHon!
Jacqueline any mini staycations planned for the summer?,,hugs Hon!

Well off for an afternoon siesta,,
Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

Still getting my steps in, that part seems to be easier. Life at home has been stressful, I've packed up the xbox and put it away. This lead to kiddo wanting to go for a bike ride last night with me! I'll take it, got lots of steps, it was kind of chilly, dog was happy though. We went after we picked up the new car (which is awesome) so puppy had been in his crate longer than usual. Hoping to get out today but the landlord is coming to see the broken garage door opener, and not sure when he'll actually show up. Hopefully we get another good walk in though.

Glad to see others are still moving along  Hoping for nice weather this weekend, I want to get us out and about so there is less temptation on that darn machine.


----------



## marchingstar

ottawamom said:


> @marchinstar it's exciting to be moving in to your first house. Take you time doing things when the "we should do this and this and this" stage hits. You'll be there for years and it will all get done eventually. I work on a project or two each year. Enjoy this time with your son. They grow up way too fast. My baby just finished college and now I need to figure out what I'm going to do with the rest of my life.



thanks, ottawamom! i already feel like i can’t believe how much my kiddo has grown. as for the house—i appreciate the advice! there’s nothing major that needs to be done (with a small kid, we couldn’t take on major reno’s), but there are tons of projects we want to get done. it’s easy to just see the opportunities, so the reminder to enjoy is really helpful 



bababear_50 said:


> Marchingstar congrats on the new home Hon! The first cake is the one you'll always remember!



Thanks, mel! I think you’re right  and i’m really glad your health is improving! Remember, there’s no rush or race. Getting your BP down sounds like a major win. 

and congrats on the new car, hdrolfe! I think I saw somewhere that it’s orange? I love it!


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I'd say this will be a quick pop in but we all know I have trouble with being "quick"  but I have a lot to share. If this is annoying to you just scroll past! *

*I wish i had the mental energy to deal with everything that's been mentioned here but that's not happening so please excuse me if i miss anyone in my comments:*

*New house -- OH WOW! that is such an exciting point in your lives, one of those things that gives you high scores on the stress scale if you keep track of that. You can put all the "moving" into the win column for activity, so many steps & lifting. I agree with whoever said take time to enjoy the here & now of your new dwelling before you tackle any projects that you see needing to be done. Unless you bought a house that needs serious renovations you must have liked the way it currently looks or you wouldn't have signed your lives away  Take time to explore your new neighbourhoods, mark out some good walking routes and find those out of the way surprises that will make you love it more.*

*New car -- also exciting. Frederick is a year old and it still feels like we're driving a new car. Only occasionally will we catch a faint whiff of that "new car" smell and since hubby enjoys the thrill of "parking lot stalking" there's already a ding in one door. (We drive a Honda Fit, old one was Fred but this new one is so much more sophisticated what with all the electronic trappings, fancy-pants paint trim and seat warmers Frederick is more fitting)*

*New health DX,-- at least you have a starting point and some hope of better health ahead. I went to see the GI Dr last week and got a new thing to add to my list of ailments. It seems I have Intestinal Migraines, who knew that is even a thing?!?!? Not thrilled with the meds he gave me to "try" and as yet I haven't even opened the bottles ( i want to ask my psychiatrist before i start taking benzos again, URGH) I have a CT scan scheduled for Wednesday to see if there's anything else going on, was supposed to be on Friday but i asked to change the date so i didn't miss my Toronto date, (I'll explain why next) and the receptionist wasn't happy because apparently it's more "urgent" than the Dr led me to believe. I have to do the stupid prep to clean the bowels out on Tuesday, oh joy*

*How on earth did that baby boy turn 1 already?!?! I love the sound of that cake, it's what my son often requested when he was younger but after taking him to Raglan Road for his 30th 2 years ago he asked for Sticky Toffee Pudding the last couple of years *

*OK, me? Life is still upside down regarding my stupid parents and how they are handling Long Term Care placement for my dad, the stress I'm dealing with over that is over the top. PLEASE, if you have family members close to this point in their lives (or you care about this for yourself even) do the research NOW to find out what your options are and what you all want to happen, don't leave it till the 11th hour and find out that too many things weren't dealt with in time. I went for my May Weigh In (still do that monthly at what is now called WW) and that marked 11 years at goal, go  me! Feels good to know I've done that for myself. I'm doing my best to stay active but the last couple of weeks self-care has been more important and that means lots of blanket forting while clutching the remotes.*

*FINALLY, here's an answer to are we planning any "staycations" I wanted to see Endgame in IMAX 3D since it was filmed in that format, I want to get the full experience. I had planned on seeing it in Toronto LAST week after one of my treatments since hubby doesn't care for the whole superhero stuff but yet another blip with my parents threw me under the bus and I didn't get finished watching ALL of the previous  movies in time (yes, I am "that" person) . So i figured ok, i would go yesterday, that was until Wednesday morning when the tickets went on sale and John Wick is now playing in IMAX as well URGH, wasn't possible to see it and get home before 11 pm. I pouted and complained to hubby and he suggested looking for it playing in London this weekend and finding a reasonably priced hotel. POOF, booked one thru the Airmiles portal on Hotels . com earned my 100 miles and one more night towards my free one!! He'll drop me off at the theatre and then go check into the hotel and work since that's all he'd be doing here anyway. I LOVE MY MAN!*

*See?!?! Told you all I can't be quick*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'd say this will be a quick pop in but we all know I have trouble with being "quick"  but I have a lot to share. If this is annoying to you just scroll past! *
> 
> *I wish i had the mental energy to deal with everything that's been mentioned here but that's not happening so please excuse me if i miss anyone in my comments:*
> 
> *New house -- OH WOW! that is such an exciting point in your lives, one of those things that gives you high scores on the stress scale if you keep track of that. You can put all the "moving" into the win column for activity, so many steps & lifting. I agree with whoever said take time to enjoy the here & now of your new dwelling before you tackle any projects that you see needing to be done. Unless you bought a house that needs serious renovations you must have liked the way it currently looks or you wouldn't have signed your lives away  Take time to explore your new neighbourhoods, mark out some good walking routes and find those out of the way surprises that will make you love it more.*
> 
> *New car -- also exciting. Frederick is a year old and it still feels like we're driving a new car. Only occasionally will we catch a faint whiff of that "new car" smell and since hubby enjoys the thrill of "parking lot stalking" there's already a ding in one door. (We drive a Honda Fit, old one was Fred but this new one is so much more sophisticated what with all the electronic trappings, fancy-pants paint trim and seat warmers Frederick is more fitting)*
> 
> *New health DX,-- at least you have a starting point and some hope of better health ahead. I went to see the GI Dr last week and got a new thing to add to my list of ailments. It seems I have Intestinal Migraines, who knew that is even a thing?!?!? Not thrilled with the meds he gave me to "try" and as yet I haven't even opened the bottles ( i want to ask my psychiatrist before i start taking benzos again, URGH) I have a CT scan scheduled for Wednesday to see if there's anything else going on, was supposed to be on Friday but i asked to change the date so i didn't miss my Toronto date, (I'll explain why next) and the receptionist wasn't happy because apparently it's more "urgent" than the Dr led me to believe. I have to do the stupid prep to clean the bowels out on Tuesday, oh joy*
> 
> *How on earth did that baby boy turn 1 already?!?! I love the sound of that cake, it's what my son often requested when he was younger but after taking him to Raglan Road for his 30th 2 years ago he asked for Sticky Toffee Pudding the last couple of years *
> 
> *OK, me? Life is still upside down regarding my stupid parents and how they are handling Long Term Care placement for my dad, the stress I'm dealing with over that is over the top. PLEASE, if you have family members close to this point in their lives (or you care about this for yourself even) do the research NOW to find out what your options are and what you all want to happen, don't leave it till the 11th hour and find out that too many things weren't dealt with in time. I went for my May Weigh In (still do that monthly at what is now called WW) and that marked 11 years at goal, go  me! Feels good to know I've done that for myself. I'm doing my best to stay active but the last couple of weeks self-care has been more important and that means lots of blanket forting while clutching the remotes.*
> 
> *FINALLY, here's an answer to are we planning any "staycations" I wanted to see Endgame in IMAX 3D since it was filmed in that format, I want to get the full experience. I had planned on seeing it in Toronto LAST week after one of my treatments since hubby doesn't care for the whole superhero stuff but yet another blip with my parents threw me under the bus and I didn't get finished watching ALL of the previous  movies in time (yes, I am "that" person) . So i figured ok, i would go yesterday, that was until Wednesday morning when the tickets went on sale and John Wick is now playing in IMAX as well URGH, wasn't possible to see it and get home before 11 pm. I pouted and complained to hubby and he suggested looking for it playing in London this weekend and finding a reasonably priced hotel. POOF, booked one thru the Airmiles portal on Hotels . com earned my 100 miles and one more night towards my free one!! He'll drop me off at the theatre and then go check into the hotel and work since that's all he'd be doing here anyway. I LOVE MY MAN!*
> 
> *See?!?! Told you all I can't be quick*



I could go on and on but just wanted to say 
I adore you!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

You are juggling a lot of different balls at the moment. Take all the time you need for "you". The medical issues will be diagnosed and will eventually be under control. Step by step you'll get there. Until then, take care of yourself.  coming your way.


----------



## Debbie

Donald - my hero said:


> *OK, me? Life is still upside down regarding my stupid parents and how they are handling Long Term Care placement for my dad, the stress I'm dealing with over that is over the top. PLEASE, if you have family members close to this point in their lives (or you care about this for yourself even) do the research NOW to find out what your options are and what you all want to happen, don't leave it till the 11th hour and find out that too many things weren't dealt with in time. I went for my May Weigh In (still do that monthly at what is now called WW) and that marked 11 years at goal, go  me! Feels good to know I've done that for myself. I'm doing my best to stay active but the last couple of weeks self-care has been more important and that means lots of blanket forting while clutching the remotes.*
> 
> *FINALLY, here's an answer to are we planning any "staycations" I wanted to see Endgame in IMAX 3D since it was filmed in that format, I want to get the full experience. I had planned on seeing it in Toronto LAST week after one of my treatments since hubby doesn't care for the whole superhero stuff but yet another blip with my parents threw me under the bus and I didn't get finished watching ALL of the previous  movies in time (yes, I am "that" person) . So i figured ok, i would go yesterday, that was until Wednesday morning when the tickets went on sale and John Wick is now playing in IMAX as well URGH, wasn't possible to see it and get home before 11 pm. I pouted and complained to hubby and he suggested looking for it playing in London this weekend and finding a reasonably priced hotel. POOF, booked one thru the Airmiles portal on Hotels . com earned my 100 miles and one more night towards my free one!! He'll drop me off at the theatre and then go check into the hotel and work since that's all he'd be doing here anyway. I LOVE MY MAN!*
> 
> *See?!?! Told you all I can't be quick*


 Congratulations on the monthly weigh in! That is quite an accomplishment! You should be VERY proud!
I get you with the parental care. Keep up the faith that it will right itself in the end. Self care is not only important....it is VITAL! Fort and tv binge all you need. I hope that you enjoyed the movie! It was a great day in London today, although I think that the rain _could_ have held off for you for just a bit longer.  
I've kept up with _Grow Young Fitness  _through the week. By Saturday, I'm tired, so let it slip by. I didn't get to it today, but I did do some replanting of pots that my son gave me last week. I baked yesterday and today, so I'll GYF tomorrow! 
Happy Victoria Day, folks!


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *I'd say this will be a quick pop in but we all know I have trouble with being "quick"  but I have a lot to share. If this is annoying to you just scroll past! *
> 
> *I wish i had the mental energy to deal with everything that's been mentioned here but that's not happening so please excuse me if i miss anyone in my comments:*
> 
> *New house -- OH WOW! that is such an exciting point in your lives, one of those things that gives you high scores on the stress scale if you keep track of that. You can put all the "moving" into the win column for activity, so many steps & lifting. I agree with whoever said take time to enjoy the here & now of your new dwelling before you tackle any projects that you see needing to be done. Unless you bought a house that needs serious renovations you must have liked the way it currently looks or you wouldn't have signed your lives away  Take time to explore your new neighbourhoods, mark out some good walking routes and find those out of the way surprises that will make you love it more.*
> 
> *New car -- also exciting. Frederick is a year old and it still feels like we're driving a new car. Only occasionally will we catch a faint whiff of that "new car" smell and since hubby enjoys the thrill of "parking lot stalking" there's already a ding in one door. (We drive a Honda Fit, old one was Fred but this new one is so much more sophisticated what with all the electronic trappings, fancy-pants paint trim and seat warmers Frederick is more fitting)*
> 
> *New health DX,-- at least you have a starting point and some hope of better health ahead. I went to see the GI Dr last week and got a new thing to add to my list of ailments. It seems I have Intestinal Migraines, who knew that is even a thing?!?!? Not thrilled with the meds he gave me to "try" and as yet I haven't even opened the bottles ( i want to ask my psychiatrist before i start taking benzos again, URGH) I have a CT scan scheduled for Wednesday to see if there's anything else going on, was supposed to be on Friday but i asked to change the date so i didn't miss my Toronto date, (I'll explain why next) and the receptionist wasn't happy because apparently it's more "urgent" than the Dr led me to believe. I have to do the stupid prep to clean the bowels out on Tuesday, oh joy*
> 
> *How on earth did that baby boy turn 1 already?!?! I love the sound of that cake, it's what my son often requested when he was younger but after taking him to Raglan Road for his 30th 2 years ago he asked for Sticky Toffee Pudding the last couple of years *
> 
> *OK, me? Life is still upside down regarding my stupid parents and how they are handling Long Term Care placement for my dad, the stress I'm dealing with over that is over the top. PLEASE, if you have family members close to this point in their lives (or you care about this for yourself even) do the research NOW to find out what your options are and what you all want to happen, don't leave it till the 11th hour and find out that too many things weren't dealt with in time. I went for my May Weigh In (still do that monthly at what is now called WW) and that marked 11 years at goal, go  me! Feels good to know I've done that for myself. I'm doing my best to stay active but the last couple of weeks self-care has been more important and that means lots of blanket forting while clutching the remotes.*
> 
> *FINALLY, here's an answer to are we planning any "staycations" I wanted to see Endgame in IMAX 3D since it was filmed in that format, I want to get the full experience. I had planned on seeing it in Toronto LAST week after one of my treatments since hubby doesn't care for the whole superhero stuff but yet another blip with my parents threw me under the bus and I didn't get finished watching ALL of the previous  movies in time (yes, I am "that" person) . So i figured ok, i would go yesterday, that was until Wednesday morning when the tickets went on sale and John Wick is now playing in IMAX as well URGH, wasn't possible to see it and get home before 11 pm. I pouted and complained to hubby and he suggested looking for it playing in London this weekend and finding a reasonably priced hotel. POOF, booked one thru the Airmiles portal on Hotels . com earned my 100 miles and one more night towards my free one!! He'll drop me off at the theatre and then go check into the hotel and work since that's all he'd be doing here anyway. I LOVE MY MAN!*
> 
> *See?!?! Told you all I can't be quick*



sending you hugs  we all really do appreciate how much work you put into our little online community, and for you to keep up with everything else going on is really incredible. self care is so so important. you deserve the heck out of your fun trip to see avengers!! and i’m truly glad you have such a supportive and thoughtful partner through everything. he sounds like a gem 

and thanks for the well wishes  we had to move further out of the city to afford a place, so it’s a new neighborhood to explore for sure. but luckily there is still lots of stuff to see—cute cafes, an indie bakery, great walking areas...the only thing missing is a rexall!


----------



## bababear_50

Quiet day,,planted a few perennials and I went for a walk.
Watching reruns HP (Harry Potter) on space channel.
Still not all that warm outside but hey so far it's not raining.
Happy weekend everyone!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

Debbie said:


> Congratulations on the monthly weigh in! That is quite an accomplishment! You should be VERY proud!
> I get you with the parental care. Keep up the faith that it will right itself in the end. Self care is not only important....it is VITAL! Fort and tv binge all you need. I hope that you enjoyed the movie! It was a great day in London today, although I think that the rain _could_ have held off for you for just a bit longer.
> I've kept up with _Grow Young Fitness  _through the week. By Saturday, I'm tired, so let it slip by. I didn't get to it today, but I did do some replanting of pots that my son gave me last week. I baked yesterday and today, so I'll GYF tomorrow!
> Happy Victoria Day, folks!


*Thanks, I'm extremely proud of myself, it took a very long time to get rid of those almost 100 lbs and there ain't no way i want them back!*

*I had a blast at the movie, dead-centre in the theatre, massive bag of buttery popcorn to myself, I was in my glory! Unfortunately the rain didn't hold off long enough for me to get from that pat of Masonville over to the bus stops and i got a tad soggy. We stayed at one of the hotels down by the 401 so i hopped on a bus and hubby picked me up at White Oaks.*


----------



## Chickinvic

Being from Victoria, BC originally (where I could jog outside year round) and coming to Ottawa - the winters were a bit of a challenge for fitness. I absolutely DESPISE treadmills. So boring even if you are watching a movie or something. I really like being outside to run. This year's long (very long) winter I tried my best to force myself onto the treadmill at least a few times a week.

I do love the Ottawa summers though (well, this year the weather hasn't been great so far though). We are currently getting our pool liner replaced, so hopefully the pool will be up and running within a week. We swim every night from May-October when we close it. 

I also started counting my calories again a couple weeks ago and am feeling much better. Of course, the motivation is always high in the beginning lol.


----------



## hdrolfe

Ottawa has had a rough winter and slow spring. I am glad it finally seems to be warming up! I'm sure in August I'll be complaining it's too hot


----------



## ottawamom

Welcome to Ottawa Chickinvic. How long have you been here? I wasn't a treadmill person, at all, until this year when I fell walking the dog and hit my head. I took that as a sign to do something else in the winter. I still walk the dog outside, for her excerise, but I do my longer walk inside. I agree it is totally boring even though I have a TV to watch but I just power through it before my day starts. I feel like if I accomplish nothing else in my day at least I've got that bit of exercise done.

I envy you your pool. I grew up with one but haven't had one since we moved back to Ottawa. I've been contemplating a swim spa but haven't bit the bullet yet. (I said that about the treadmill early January too) We'll see what happens.

I'll be moving 3 cu yds of stones this weekend as part of my curb appeal make-over of the front garden. That will be my exercise for the weekend.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Do i get to count the number of trips up & down the stairs to the bathroom on Tuesday and Wednesday for the prep and follow-up to my wretched CT scan as exercise  Well, that is until it got to the point yesterday when i was just lying on the floor moaning from the pain and low BP the lack of fluids had led to! I have more colonoscopies that I care to count and while the prep is never pleasant I power thru and come out the other side, tired but functional by the time I get home. This however? OMG i seriously hope i never need to do it again, EVER!! I had no idea that when i got to the hospital they would give me a jug of disgusting stuff to down before they would do the scan. It was filled to the top line and i was to drink a cup every 10 minutes, or until it started running thru me .. TMI right? The scan itself was only about 5 minutes long and i didn't even need to take my shoes off, so that was nice not to have my butt hanging out of the oh so attractive gown.*
*



*
*By the time we got home (that was not fun either ... hubby driving as fast as he could with me muttering under my breath "no red lights, no red lights" ) my gastritis decided to join the party since my tummy had been empty for over 24 hours, my BP was low enough that i kept passing out. They sure as heck better not say "nothing out of the ordinary"*


----------



## ottawamom

OMG poor you. I can only begin to imagine what you went through. I still have nightmares of all the water I had to drink before an ultrasound when I was pregnant. Too much! for a 5 min test. I spent hours draining myself afterwards. Yours sounds way worse than that. Hopefully the test will yield a diagnosis and there will be a treatment plan in place to get you back on your feet. Till then take it easy and curl up with a good movie.


----------



## Chickinvic

ottawamom said:


> Welcome to Ottawa Chickinvic. How long have you been here? I wasn't a treadmill person, at all, until this year when I fell walking the dog and hit my head. I took that as a sign to do something else in the winter. I still walk the dog outside, for her excerise, but I do my longer walk inside. I agree it is totally boring even though I have a TV to watch but I just power through it before my day starts. I feel like if I accomplish nothing else in my day at least I've got that bit of exercise done.
> 
> I envy you your pool. I grew up with one but haven't had one since we moved back to Ottawa. I've been contemplating a swim spa but haven't bit the bullet yet. (I said that about the treadmill early January too) We'll see what happens.
> 
> I'll be moving 3 cu yds of stones this weekend as part of my curb appeal make-over of the front garden. That will be my exercise for the weekend.



We came here in 2013 and we LOVE Ottawa. So much more affordable than Victoria too. I know when we were looking for a house a couple years ago (we bought a townhouse when we were first here, then hubby retired from the Navy and took a fed. gov't job as a double dipper and we decided to move up) one of the things we were looking for was a place that had an existing pool. No way did I want the expense of putting one in lol.


----------



## ottawamom

Hopefully the summer will co-operate and be a warm sunny one for you.


----------



## bababear_50

Sending special healing hugs your way Jacqueline.
I hope you get some positive information from the Doctor.
Thinking of you
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Jacqueline...I sure hope you get more answers from the Dr.  Your experience sounds horrible.  I'm craving some time in blanket forts and the tv remote.  Enjoy that time...and take all the time you need in your blanket fort.  

I do understand about the aging parent front.  My parents don't live close to me...and we only get to see them maybe 2 times a year if that.  We are dealing with what we think is early onset alzheimers and memory loss with my mom.  She is only 67, and we are noticing things are " just not quite right" and of course dad covers for her.  It was a battle for us to get her to go get her hearing tested - which she now has hearing aids.  But this is a whole new beast.  And I notice things more than my sisters who live closer to her.  So yes, I understand part of dealing with aging parents.  I hope that you can find solutions that work for all of you, and that they will adjust and find positives about it.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*I consider you my "peeps" and figured some of you would understand what I'm talking about. Getting old just simply HOOVERS (not sure if the word i want will pass the DIS filters  ) my weight is basically stable but dang, why is everything sagging so much, things hanging that never did before and my clothes don't fit properly anymore. Oh, and speaking of clothing, why do things that are "age appropriate" need to be so frumpy?!?! 

My tummy hasn't recovered 100% from last week's adventures and nothing seems to want to stick around for very long (yeah, TMI) my BP is pulling the old tricks again, I can't stand up too quickly or I see stars .. today's "best" reading was 68/44. So i feel like something the dog dragged in. I'm doing my best to keep walking, getting in at least one walk after dinner.

Hope everyone is enjoying the spring, even if it's only on the calendar and not what's outside our windows. June is only 3 days away!*


----------



## Chickinvic

Does anybody else share my fantasy of going to Disney about 5-10 pounds "under" my ideal weight one of these times so I can just eat my face off and not feel guilty? Or is that just me lol?


----------



## ottawamom

I would settle for going to Disney 10lbs over my ideal weight. But that's not going to happen anytime soon.


----------



## hdrolfe

Monday. good day to start keto again! A couple people at work are doing it too so hopefully we will support each other. I have less than 12 weeks to Disney and just want to lose a few pounds before then! 

I have been keeping up the walking, getting 7500 steps at least per day. Some days are higher but that is my goal. 

Hope everyone is doing well. The weather is getting warmer? For June it's not that hot but at least I haven't had to turn on the AC yet, and the furnace is off, so it's the nice time when my utility bills go down a bit


----------



## hdrolfe

Anyone still out there?  I've been walking and keeping my steps up. Since my trip to Disney is now 8 weeks away (woo hoo!) I have added in some weights, which is a bit painful the next day! I didn't even use heavy weights... oh well! I also went for a bike ride with kiddo yesterday and he said we should turn around at one point because Mommy sounded so out of breathe lol. It was hard on my wrists, I forgot that about biking. It was nice to get out though. Hopefully by the end of summer it won't be quite so painful.

Summer is here, school's out, July we still have some daycare/camps/work but I hope we'll be able to enjoy it any way. Then August I can really relax. 

Debating cancelling my March break cruise for next year, I love the itinerary, ship, and the timing is probably good since it means less vacation days, and kiddo misses less school. But I should have booked a cheaper class of cabins or figured out flights sooner because I am now not sure I'll be able to afford it. We'll see. I have until Dec 30 to pay in full so time to decide. 

We have some work to do over the summer, I got a report from the school psychologist and kiddo is officially diagnosed. Now I need to get him to see a psychologist, once I get the written report and after I get a referral from his family doctor so I can use my benefits. Hopefully it will make next year much better. The school did make notes so hopefully his grade 5 teacher will be aware of his issues and ready to work with us. 

I hope everyone is doing well, and still moving, even a little  Happy Canada Day (day before I guess).


----------



## bababear_50

Chugging along at a snail's pace here.
Rather than go into details I'll post a link
Failure to launch
https://www.empoweringparents.com/a...-six-steps-to-help-your-adult-child-move-out/I want you to know I am a good mom and have always cared for my sons 100%`` please no criticism,,just too emotional right now. It's time for my oldest (36) to leave.
All of this has me not focusing on myself right now. I gave up dancing and I know it was helping so I need a kick in the pants to get back on track.
Blood Pressure has stabilized but that's because of medication and I want to see if once a bit of stress is gone from my life if it can come down without the meds. Was 158/95 now 112/77.
Switched from Advil to Tylenol extra strength and Tylenol arthritis,,,,helps somewhat.
I found some great tensor/pressure bandages at Factory Direct and they are helping with the knees and cyst.

Heather I am so happy you were able to get a Dx for your son ...it is so important to have that when planning a successful school year. Don't worry about taking him out of school for trips,,,the benefit they get from Family vacations is very educational also. Try some wrist supports for those arms Hon. Great that you are getting out and being active!!!

I've spent yesterday tidying up the garden and just relaxing,,need to do some more weeding though.
Happy Canada Day Weekend Everyone!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

Good to catch up with your news. DS2 and DS3 have both graduated from college so I feel like I've graduated from that part of motherhood as well. Reward for myself, I've been travelling about these recent weeks. Just got back from a visit in Winnipeg. All my exercise there was walking the zoo and a few museums followed by way too much eating. We're off to Syracuse next weekend for some Dinosaur BBQ and an overnight stay to keep our Hilton points alive. (the things a girl has got to do for points...)

Later this summer I'm hoping we'll get in a visit to the Kitchener market and maybe pop in and meet @Donald - my hero on the way.

Today is nice and cool here in Ottawa so I'll have to see about getting out back into the garden and tackle the weeds which are now the size of small trees.

My walking companion (the dog) is slowing down a lot (shes 12 1/2 years old). The trip around the block with her takes twice the time it used to. Good things I've got the treadmill in the basement to supplement my walk when I get home. I've been bad about using it these last few weeks but tomorrow is another day and a new month. I'll get back on track or should I say tread.

Heather, keep on the school. Be your son's advocate until he can do it for himself. The benefits far outweigh the costs. Remember he's on his own timeline and shouldn't be compared to others. At least that's what I tell my DS3 when he wonders why he hasn't reached some milestones others his age have (he's 22). So it never ends, but that's Ok, that's what he has me for, he'll get there eventually.

Mel, no criticism here, You've been a wonderful mother giving your son the freedom he needed to grow. It will be quite an adjustment not having him around the house anymore. I wish my DS2 hadn't moved out so early. He's finished college and is trying to break into the welding field. It is proving to be challenging here in Ottawa and I wished he had stayed home and saved some more money before venturing out. He's giving the Ottawa market until the new year and then he says he'll have to go out west and work on the pipeline. I'm a little worried about that option unless he has some money in the bank. It never ends does it? (Great series of articles, read them after posting)

Wishing everyone a fun filled Canada Day weekend.


----------



## ottawamom

Ok I've read the article now and I'm doing things all wrong. DS2 has moved out but we pay for his car insurance, I give him food (most AM Blue Friday shops)etc. Maybe I do need to worry less and let him deal with more on his own. He doesn't ask for help I just offer it because I don't want to see him struggle but I guess struggle is good. I need to be hands off!

Very enlightening articles Mel. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## hdrolfe

So I was late to leave my parent's home, I was 26 or 27? Something like that, and left mainly because they retired and were moving away. When I left, my parents continued to give me money pretty much monthly until I got a better paying job. Even now, when I go visit they give me stuff (mostly groceries they got on sale, often treats for the boy). They will ask him what he wants and go buy it for him, we come home with ribs and Shepherd's pie all the time. And chips and freezies lol. They fill the kid's pockets with loonies and toonies to buy his treats. When they lived a bit further they would give me money for the gas to visit them. I don't need or expect that but it is nice sometimes! I have no idea what to expect with my kid, somedays he says he will live with me forever and other times he can't wait to get out  I am trying to instill some independence in him, but he is only 9, and while very smart he has some emotional and social immaturity. I am hoping that it will get sorted out with some professional assistance. I know he can do well for himself, but I do worry for him. 

Any way! I think every parent does the best the can, but of course I get it. I am struggling myself with thinking it took me too long to realize he has ADHD (among other things) and he's suffered for years in school because of it. I know we love our kids. Want the best for them. And do what we think is right. I think remembering to take care of ourselves is often harder than worrying about our kids.


----------



## marchingstar

i’m here too!

hanging on by an absolute thread these days. my wife had a nasty stomach bug that put her out of commission for almost 2 weeks. as it was getting better...the baby got it. he’s on the mend, but tons of nighttime snuggles have made us all tired and turned my great little sleeper into a screaming mess unless he’s held. 

tomorrow is our anniversary (10 years together ). at first we were planning a road trip. then kiddo got sick and we switched to a stay-cation with a night at a nice, local hotel. now with him screaming all night, it looks like we’ll be celebrating at home, where his cries only keep us awake. rolling with it is definitely the right call, but i do feel a bit sad that we can’t mark the occasion a bit more.

that’s more of a life update than a health one, but they’re pretty closely related. i’m in super self-care mode, and my health goals right now are things like “get 5 hours of sleep/night, even if it’s interrupted” but at least i’m meeting them?


----------



## Donald - my hero

******Consider yourselves warned, upcoming rambling but if it annoys you, don't read any further ****
Hi everyone, here in spirit if nothing else. It's comforting to know that we're all muddling along, various states of life but all dealing with similar problems that stem from the fact that we, at some point in time, decided we wanted to create a tiny human being and have since learned that those delightful creatures in turn, suck the life out of us! It's frustrating to know that the "mom roll" is never much different, we're expected to care for that needy little being from the time they are but a sparkle in our minds until we lose our minds  Don't get me wrong, i would NEVER go back and change my mind about having them, and I love all of my children to pieces and would literally die for any of them, the 2 by birth and the 2 by love, but dang, it's draining STILL! *

*Moving on, I think you've all gleamed from various posts of mine that have either been slightly "off", simply perfunctory or more than obvious complaints that life has been the PITS lately. We went from wondering if my dad would ever get a placement to moving to a home (or whatever the term is I'm supposed to use) that was actually at the top of my list but led to MANY arguments with my mom over how "miserable it make me" (get that? it's all about her!) it has been hard slogging, I had to help the actual day and that was a disaster-- lost count of the number of times I apologized to someone on staff about one or the other of my parents behavoiur AKKKK. 

Our trip to Mexico imploded and left us with nothing to look forward to .. basically their allergy services are not what I'd been led to believe and if they can't figure out that butter & cheese are dairy they sure as heck can't handle MY issues! Oh well, that had an AMAZING outcome in the end, 2 full weeks at our dream resort and (get this gang) it's already PAID IN FULL! We're currently thinking of ways to get as much of the trip paid for with airmiles/pc points (gawd i can't figure that out!) and gift cards so that we don't need to spend much more when we get there.

MY stomach is in full-on revolt mode right now and is frustrating me to no end. I've been in the middle of a gastritis attack since last WEDNESDAY, I just think it's better and then WHAM, nope, back to the floor buckled over in pain. Keep needing to cancel appointments, took us 3 tries to actually get to the travel agency yesterday  I don't know what else to cut from my diet. The results from my wretched CT Scan were, just like we expected "fine" I'm exhausted and doing my best to not let it affect my mood but it's becoming a losing battle.

Time to finish up bbq-ing dinner, hubby's good with burgers but steaks seem to stump him (i wonder if that's just so he doesn't need to do it  ) *


----------



## marchingstar

collective hugs to each of you


----------



## ottawamom

Deleted.


----------



## bababear_50

Have a great day!!Happy Canada Day!




Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Time for another check-in on everyone I think! I find it a bit harder to get any movement in at this time of year because i simply HATE the heat, like i get miserable, snarly and all i do is sit in front of our tiny window AC unit whining! I'm still trying to go for at least a short walk every day and keep pushing the water.

Update on my health coming up, ignore if you don't want to read another sob story.*
*It seems that the stupid CT scan, that i really shouldn't have had, caused an auto-immune reaction and has left me feeling defeated when it comes to food. Certain foods began causing welts in my mouth so i started keeping a journal. I've also developed some oral allergies causing my mouth to react to things like pollen & dander. New food intolerances have popped up and my entire GI tract is revolting. I was told to start a low FODMAP diet (not gonna get into what that horror show involves) and because I'd do anything to stop the constant searing pain I dove head long into it. Fast forward to Wednesday and not only did i get my familiar line of welts in my mouth but my tongue started hurting and my lips got swollen. GREAT, just great, I had already made some connections and was avoiding wheat, peanuts, walnuts & some veggies. SOOO now I'm on a very strict elimination diet to try and sort this out, today's menu includes Beef, corn (not sweet, popped & polenta i made in my instant pot) lactose-free milk & butter. That's it, 4 things because they are the ONLY things I've not reacted to. By Monday, if I'm lucky, I'll add in rice, feel the excitement mounting!  Doctor made a referral to an allergist but we have no idea when that will happen. The swelling of my tongue & lips means I'm heading back into to ask for an epi-pen, i know where this might lead!!

Happy I have a Disney trip to plan and look forward to but our 180 day mark came and went and I haven't even got a basic blueprint for our park days yet. I'm just overwhelmed with life and spend too much time immobilized by indecision. I keep checking in on my peeps and doing my best to keep the AM thread up-to-date but even that managed to sneak past me this week.

Hope everyone else is finding ways to stay cool and enjoy the summer!*


----------



## bababear_50

Sending gentle healing hugs your way J.
~~~~Healing Hugs~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

So I've spent three weeks of R&R just doing nothing(insert Netflix,Crave,Shopping etc............................which is ok but starting Monday I need to start moving a bit more or my body is going to crash when I go back to work in Sept.
Keep on swimming everyone


Hugs
Mel


----------



## hdrolfe

Eating to figure out allergies is not fun. Hopefully you can figure it out and are able to add back in some things. I have some intestinal issues I ignore, figuring out what causes it is so much work. So I tend to deal with the consequences rather than solve the mystery. I don't envy you Donald! 

I have not been getting my step goals. It is so HOT! I mean it was 46 with humidex today. really? Ugh! Poor puppy hasn't been getting walks either, we've been playing fetch in the house and he goes out to run a bit in the back. I hope to get back to it. I should get acclimatized since we are going to Disney end of August and it will be hot like this. But way more fun! I only have a week and 1/2 left of work and then we are off for 5 weeks. Jackson did really well at one of his camps, he was so exhausted he slept well, no fights! But then last week's camp was not so good. At least we know for the next summer. He has one week of daycare next week then he'll go stay with my parents for a few days while I finish up work. Hopefully once work is done I'll be able to get the dog out for walks early enough to beat the heat.


----------



## bababear_50

Eating.........
I've been having digestive problems for about a year now....
It is such a trial and error situation....yesterday I went through hours of pain and I can only attribute it to eating fresh tomatoes and a barbecued hot dog.(it was so good tasting).

I am trying to keep my diet simple,,here is what I can eat right now:
eggs
oatmeal
bananas
potatoes
rice
Quiche--not store bought--homemade only
almost all bread products,,as long as they are plain
chicken
pork chops
turkey
honey
occasionally mixed veggies
mushrooms
occasionally romaine
1/2 the coffee I used to drink,,just can't give it up yet
tea with cinnamon
grapes
pasta
oatmeal cookies
lots of water
plain crackers
sometimes yogurt depends on type

no red meats,,no bacon
no nuts,,no bits and Bites(used to be my favorite snack)
no juice
no citrus fruits
occasionally jam
occasionally peanut butter
no cheeses,,,,,,occasionally a smidge of blue cheese
sometimes Tuna,,although it is becoming a issue also
no onions
no whole grain breads--used to love them
no green peppers,no tomatoes
no hot dogs
no chocolate
NO Shellfish at all--Anaphylactic allergy
No cheese crackers

I have to eat before 6 pm and no snack before bed,,my biggest meal is usually around lunchtime.
I use a sandwich plate for all meals,,,doctor recommended 6 small meals a day instead of three big meals.
So far I have been diagnosed with a Hiatal Hernia and will probably see a specialist in the future,,,waitlist are so long.

Hang in there everyone
Hugs
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

they added all these 'reactions' and somehow none of them are quite what I'm looking for! Think of my 'likes' as hugs, friends! 

I'm doing a lot better than I was last time I posted. Not that I was doing badly then, just stretched really thin and worn down. But everyone in my house is healthy again, which means I'm feeling better too.

My check-in:
I bought a BBQ! I'm super excited about it, and I've used it tons. I used to cook as little as possible in the summer because it felt like we were actually living in the oven... we're actually getting tons of rain, so on cold days I'm cooking inside, but it's a treat to cook outside and not turn the house into an oven. We've also really cut back on the amount of food we're eating out/ordering. I would much rather throw something simple on the grill. Saves $, and even simple grilled food tastes great.

Most of my activity is related to house maintenance, really. My wife and I have some control over our work schedules (a nice way of saying we're both contract workers and 'get to pick' when we have contracts. It means we both have times where we're not pulling an income, but the plus side is it means one of us can always be home with the kid). Right now she's working and I'm not, so I'm doing most of the work inside and outside the house. Plus, we try to have one or two family days/week and those usually involve walks, which is my preferred activity (nothing like a long walk through the neighbourhood with a 20-pound weight napping on my back!). My fitness tracker says I'm averaging 10K+ steps/day, which is much more than I was doing at the start of the year.


----------



## ottawamom

Happy to read what everyone is up to. I'm sending hugs to those of your battling health issues. Like all of you there is a list of things I need to stay away from these days (all the things that used to be my favourite indulge items). Getting older just sucks sometimes.

I'm not doing a thing today. DS decided he wanted to renovate his tent trailer before next weekend. We (his girlfriend and I) were painting and (he and I) put a new floor in that heat. I know (what we do for our kids). DS has great plans but needed a project manager (me) to keep him on track. I had my wading pool in the backyard and I went and soaked in it a few times.

Today though I am beat. Muscles I didn't know I had are sore. Fortunately the heat has broken so I can open the windows in the house and let some fresh air in. A day or two and I will be back on track.

Like Mel said, keep moving everyone. Even if it's not as much as you would like each step, arm curl counts.


----------



## Debbie

HUGS to each and every one of us struggling. The daily trials can sometimes be overwhelming. All we can do is be kind to ourselves, and keep on moving.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Hugs to @Donald - my hero  and @bababear_50 .  Food allergies are so tough.  I had more when I was young.  Not so much anymore.  Jaqueline...sending you extra tight hugs, that I hope you find some relief soon from them.  Mel, I hope that you can find a few more food to add to your list that you can eat.  

Not much to report from me.  Life has settled down now for a bit.  Honestly I have not had any energy for much activity in the evenings, and my energy levels are just low.  once the wedding, grad and now school were done, my body just said ENOUGH.  I hit a wall of exhaustion that left me feeling like I had ran a three day marathon with no breaks and absolutely ZERO energy.  It has gotten better that I don't feel that huge exhaustion anymore, but my energy levels are still very low.  The weather here doesn't help either.  We were praying for rain here...but we are now wanting the taps turned off.  We are over saturated now.  As I speak, it is raining ( since midnight last night ) and still supposed to until sometime tomorrow.  I do feel much better once the sun is shinning and i'm able to put my feet on nice warm ground.    Well, hopefully once this rain goes away, I will find some ambition to get off my butt and outside to do some walking, or even into my project room for an evening


----------



## ottawamom

I know my peeps here will appreciate what I did. So I'm helping DS renovate his tent trailer. Inside is finished but the outside canvas needs a few tears attended to. DS's idea of a patch is black gorilla tape. Needless to say that's not going to work for me. I had a pair of light grey jeans the exact colour of the tent canvas so I made some patches to glue onto the tent.

DS was off at work when I was doing all this. True to my Disney loving form one of the patches just happens to be in the shape of a Mickey head. I don't know if he will fully appreciate it but that's what you get for having your mom repair your tent.

Tomorow I'm off to the fabric store to find a colour close to the lower sections canvas to make a few more patches.


----------



## ottawamom

This week has been a non-traditional exercise week. I spent hours yesterday fixing screening in the tent trailer. Earlier in the week I was on a berry picking craze. I pick black and white currants and made jam and jelly. I also picked gooseberries for the first time and made some jam from that. My friend had an abundant raspberry crop this year as well to I made up a couple of batches of that. I didn't get around to getting any strawberries picked this year so I will have to wait to make that jam.

The freezer is full of jam now (I like to keep it in the freezer instead of on a shelf to make sure it stays safe to eat)  and I am pooped. Taking an off day to recover. We're off to Syracuse on the weekend for some Dinosaur BBQ. Ribs and fried green tomato appetizer, can't wait.

I'll get back on the treadmill next week.


----------



## Donald - my hero

*This is what happens on a Toronto day when I decide to order something from linen chest to get the Christmas in July promo,  the store doesn't open till 10 but the bay is closer and when I go in I discover a massive clearance sale going on ...*


----------



## ottawamom

Whatever it takes to get those steps in. A girl has to do what a girl has to do. Happy shopping.


----------



## bababear_50

Well you know you've trained them well when you text the youngest son to ask what would you like in your christmas stocking in terms of your favorite gift card and he texts back
Air Canada Gift Card
Expedia Gift Card
Hotwire Gift Card and always Amazon.
Oh boy I was thinking A&W or Tims,,,,times are changing.lol
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Well you know you've trained them well when you text the youngest son to ask what would you like in your christmas stocking in terms of your favorite gift card and he texts back
> Air Canada Gift Card
> Expedia Gift Card
> Hotwire Gift Card and always Amazon.
> Oh boy I was thinking A&W or Tims,,,,times are changing.lol
> Hugs
> Mel


It was a LOT easier-and cheaper- when they were little!


----------



## bababear_50

Debbie said:


> It was a LOT easier-and cheaper- when they were little!


It sure was,,,
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*Something has been getting under my skin for the last little bit and I don't want to comment in the AM thread and be seen as "that person" but it sorta fits here because I think most of you have picked up on some of my personal monsters.
Self-scan checkouts at stores and why they are EXCELLENT for some of us:*

*I suffer from, what is at times, debilitating social anxiety that for a few years bordered on agoraphobia if hubby wasn't able to go everywhere with me. Shopping by myself was impossible, the thought of needing to interact with anyone (even if it was a store we frequent constantly and I know the staff) was crippling. Now I'm able to shop, by myself, on even my worse days, it's a godsend for me. I wasn't able to go to stores like No Frills because i would get stuck in massive lines (they never have enough tills open!) and I had no escape without needing to talk to people to let me thru the line (they lock off rows that aren't staffed). 2 weeks ago I needed something that only they carry, so i waited until Monday morning, 10 minutes after they opened and discovered (cue the harp music) SELF-SCAN CHEKOUTS!!!

And for those of you who are worried about it meaning the stores will cut staff because of these, I offer up this piece of info: the Metro we shop at every week has an employee who also suffers from social anxiety (that comes across as utter rudeness to most) now is able to work the self-check out rows because his interaction with customers in minimal. Before these opened he was working the night stocking shifts and HATED it, now he's able to work regular hours and we've become "store friends" (you know, you'd never be friends anywhere else but quite close) which has led to great conversations and sharing of baked goods!*


----------



## bababear_50

My Mini Metro shopping rant
Keep in mind I like dogs and kids and Birt too!!!
My shop at Metro last night,,,uh I am a bit of a germaphobe . 
Couple shopping with their dog and child,,carrying & touching dog and food products,,,yuck!!
Child eating a bun/yogurt and throwing it all over the floor,,yuck.
I tried going opposite direction of this family but kept meeting up on certain isles.
They ended up behind me at check-out. The clerk politely told them *for future reference NO dogs are allowed in the store*,,their response *well we can't keep him in the car*,,,oh boy..............................
Such a yucky experience.
Ok rant over
Thanks for listening
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *Something has been getting under my skin for the last little bit and I don't want to comment in the AM thread and be seen as "that person" but it sorta fits here because I think most of you have picked up on some of my personal monsters.
> Self-scan checkouts at stores and why they are EXCELLENT for some of us:*
> 
> *I suffer from, what is at times, debilitating social anxiety that for a few years bordered on agoraphobia if hubby wasn't able to go everywhere with me. Shopping by myself was impossible, the thought of needing to interact with anyone (even if it was a store we frequent constantly and I know the staff) was crippling. Now I'm able to shop, by myself, on even my worse days, it's a godsend for me. I wasn't able to go to stores like No Frills because i would get stuck in massive lines (they never have enough tills open!) and I had no escape without needing to talk to people to let me thru the line (they lock off rows that aren't staffed). 2 weeks ago I needed something that only they carry, so i waited until Monday morning, 10 minutes after they opened and discovered (cue the harp music) SELF-SCAN CHEKOUTS!!!
> 
> And for those of you who are worried about it meaning the stores will cut staff because of these, I offer up this piece of info: the Metro we shop at every week has an employee who also suffers from social anxiety (that comes across as utter rudeness to most) now is able to work the self-check out rows because his interaction with customers in minimal. Before these opened he was working the night stocking shifts and HATED it, now he's able to work regular hours and we've become "store friends" (you know, you'd never be friends anywhere else but quite close) which has led to great conversations and sharing of baked goods!*



I have a son who jumps at every chance to use the self scan service,,loves it,
I am so happy you are able to shop a bit more freely now using them and isn't it great to meet someone who shares a bit of your struggles and has overcome some of them. You should be very proud of yourself for all you have worked hard to overcome.HUGS
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *Something has been getting under my skin for the last little bit and I don't want to comment in the AM thread and be seen as "that person" but it sorta fits here because I think most of you have picked up on some of my personal monsters.
> Self-scan checkouts at stores and why they are EXCELLENT for some of us:*
> 
> *I suffer from, what is at times, debilitating social anxiety that for a few years bordered on agoraphobia if hubby wasn't able to go everywhere with me. Shopping by myself was impossible, the thought of needing to interact with anyone (even if it was a store we frequent constantly and I know the staff) was crippling. Now I'm able to shop, by myself, on even my worse days, it's a godsend for me. I wasn't able to go to stores like No Frills because i would get stuck in massive lines (they never have enough tills open!) and I had no escape without needing to talk to people to let me thru the line (they lock off rows that aren't staffed). 2 weeks ago I needed something that only they carry, so i waited until Monday morning, 10 minutes after they opened and discovered (cue the harp music) SELF-SCAN CHEKOUTS!!!
> 
> And for those of you who are worried about it meaning the stores will cut staff because of these, I offer up this piece of info: the Metro we shop at every week has an employee who also suffers from social anxiety (that comes across as utter rudeness to most) now is able to work the self-check out rows because his interaction with customers in minimal. Before these opened he was working the night stocking shifts and HATED it, now he's able to work regular hours and we've become "store friends" (you know, you'd never be friends anywhere else but quite close) which has led to great conversations and sharing of baked goods!*



I think peoples strong negative response to self checkouts is part of the big fear of industry changes overall.

Self-checkouts might mean fewer cashiers. But it also means more people designing software, maintaining the machines, etc. And think bigger—it could mean restructuring grocery stores in all kinds of ways, not just the single step of paying! I know lots of people who say they refuse to use the machines because it’s taking away good jobs. But it’s also creating them, it’s just jobs we haven’t seen before. 

All of that to say is even this social butterfly likes self-checkout machines. I can small talk with the best of them. It’s actually a running joke between my wife and I (she also has social anxiety)—somehow in a crowd I’m always the one who gets sought out to ask the time or directions, and by the end of a 20 minute bus ride I usually know someone’s life story. I love talking and connecting, and there’s lots of ways to do that even when you check out your own grocery order.

Are you a podcast listener? I just heard a fantastic episode of 99% Invisible. Episode 356, The Automat. I love almost every episode of the show, but I think you’d really love some of the ideas behind automated restaurants in this one. Maybe something to do on your next TO trip!


----------



## ottawamom

bababear_50 said:


> My Mini Metro shopping rant
> Keep in mind I like dogs and kids and Birt too!!!
> My shop at Metro last night,,,uh I am a bit of a germaphobe .
> Couple shopping with their dog and child,,carrying & touching dog and food products,,,yuck!!
> Child eating a bun/yogurt and throwing it all over the floor,,yuck.
> I tried going opposite direction of this family but kept meeting up on certain isles.
> They ended up behind me at check-out. The clerk politely told them *for future reference NO dogs are allowed in the store*,,their response *well we can't keep him in the car*,,,oh boy..............................
> Such a yucky experience.
> Ok rant over
> Thanks for listening
> Hugs
> Mel



I love my dog and dogs in general. Love meeting them when I go for a walk at night. Never, ever would I take my dog to the store. I, like you, want to walk up to these people who do and say "whats up!". When I'm shopping it's all business, I'm in get my stuff and I'm outta there. There is a place for dogs, cats, birds, and its not the grocery store or RONA etc...


----------



## Donald - my hero

bababear_50 said:


> My Mini Metro shopping rant
> Keep in mind I like dogs and kids and Birt too!!!
> My shop at Metro last night,,,uh I am a bit of a germaphobe .
> Couple shopping with their dog and child,,carrying & touching dog and food products,,,yuck!!
> Child eating a bun/yogurt and throwing it all over the floor,,yuck.
> I tried going opposite direction of this family but kept meeting up on certain isles.
> They ended up behind me at check-out. The clerk politely told them *for future reference NO dogs are allowed in the store*,,their response *well we can't keep him in the car*,,,oh boy..............................
> Such a yucky experience.
> Ok rant over
> Thanks for listening
> Hugs
> Mel


*Oh H E L L N O! I would have hunted out whoever was the manager on the floor and told them! Yes, I've done that before. That is not acceptable! Yes it's too hot to leave anything living outside right now but there's a way around that .. one of you STAY HOME!*



bababear_50 said:


> I have a son who jumps at every chance to use the self scan service,,loves it,
> I am so happy you are able to shop a bit more freely now using them and isn't it great to meet someone who shares a bit of your struggles and has overcome some of them. You should be very proud of yourself for all you have worked hard to overcome.HUGS
> Hugs to you
> Mel


*Thanks for those words of encouragement! Even when I'm feeling good and hubby's with me we LOVE self scanning, it's an event for us! Beside Hubby is beyond anal when it comes to how things are packed in the bags so even if we're using a cashier he still bags, so why not just cut out the middle man 
*


----------



## hdrolfe

My summer vacation may start early. My parents are supposed to watch kiddo for a few days while I finish work, so I didn't have to put him in a whole week of camp for only needing 3 days. But my mom is sick. Like throwing up sick. Now I dont know what to do. We are supposed to go out and drop him off this afternoon. My dads health hasn't been the best for the past year. But Jackson really wants to go. And I have no back up plan. I dont want to use extra vacation days, and there are a few things i really want to finish at work. I hope it's a 24 hour thing and she is better by morning.


----------



## Debbie

I had been dot journalling for a bit in the past months. For me, it was basically just a list of things to do-including eat breakfast, exercise, take supplements (glucosamine, vitamins), plan supper etc. I stopped when we went to Cairo in June and never got back into it. I have decided that I _need_ that printed list to light a match under my, er, foot . So back I go with the list written down. I'm hopeful that it will be the spark to get me to move, since I have not been moving for almost 6 weeks!


----------



## bababear_50

Debbie said:


> I had been dot journalling for a bit in the past months. For me, it was basically just a list of things to do-including eat breakfast, exercise, take supplements (glucosamine, vitamins), plan supper etc. I stopped when we went to Cairo in June and never got back into it. I have decided that I _need_ that printed list to light a match under my, er, foot . So back I go with the list written down. I'm hopeful that it will be the spark to get me to move, since I have not been moving for almost 6 weeks!



Hi Hon
So today let's move a tiny bit--I challenge you to 5 minutes,,I'm game if you are?
Lists,,now why has no one in my family ever bought me sticky notes and list tablets,,,I make lists everyday,,,I couldn't survive without them.
Hugs to you!
Mel


----------



## ottawamom

hdrolfe said:


> My summer vacation may start early. My parents are supposed to watch kiddo for a few days while I finish work, so I didn't have to put him in a whole week of camp for only needing 3 days. But my mom is sick. Like throwing up sick. Now I dont know what to do. We are supposed to go out and drop him off this afternoon. My dads health hasn't been the best for the past year. But Jackson really wants to go. And I have no back up plan. I dont want to use extra vacation days, and there are a few things i really want to finish at work. I hope it's a 24 hour thing and she is better by morning.



Is your mom doing any better? DS was up throwing up last night as well. He stayed home from work today. We were in Syracuse overnight so I worried the whole way home.

I'm sure Jackson will be on his best behaviour for your parents if your mom is still under the weather. Sit him in front of the TV with a favourite movie. (not ideal but sometimes it's just what you gotta do to get through)


----------



## hdrolfe

ottawamom said:


> Is your mom doing any better? DS was up throwing up last night as well. He stayed home from work today. We were in Syracuse overnight so I worried the whole way home.
> 
> I'm sure Jackson will be on his best behaviour for your parents if your mom is still under the weather. Sit him in front of the TV with a favourite movie. (not ideal but sometimes it's just what you gotta do to get through)



She was napping when I dropped him off yesterday. They ordered pizza for supper and then he made her soup (and ate half of it because it smelled so good). Today he and my dad went for breakfast and are now at the beach. Mom is resting. So far so good, but we'll see if it lasts the whole time. I am sure both he and my dad will need a break when they get back from the beach. My dad has to be careful in the sun, he is on some medications that react badly in the UV. He had his heart shocked back into rhythm on Thursday (twice because the first one didn't work). Any way. Jackson is messaging me and having a lot of fun so hopefully that keeps up. My parents have a "real" computer (desktop) and bought him Rollercoaster Tycoon so he plays that when he visits, and has his tablet for youtube watching. They also have some nature channel he likes to watch.


----------



## ottawamom

Sounds like it is going to work out. It will be good for Jackson to help out and take care of his grandma a bit, valuable life lesson.


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> Hi Hon
> So today let's move a tiny bit--I challenge you to 5 minutes,,I'm game if you are?
> Lists,,now why has no one in my family ever bought me sticky notes and list tablets,,,I make lists everyday,,,I couldn't survive without them.
> Hugs to you!
> Mel


Thanks, Mel! I needed that! I did 14 min GrowYoungFitness Knee therapy workout, and then made sure that I did my goal for steps. Last week's report said that I only made the 5500 _once_, so I am already on a roll. I missed yesterday's goal by 171, and I refused to have that happen to me again. I hope that you are enjoying your summer vacation (or did you actually retire this year). Again, thanks for the P*U*S*H*  (Putting Us Simply Healthy)


----------



## bababear_50

Debbie said:


> Thanks, Mel! I needed that! I did 14 min GrowYoungFitness Knee therapy workout, and then made sure that I did my goal for steps. Last week's report said that I only made the 5500 _once_, so I am already on a roll. I missed yesterday's goal by 171, and I refused to have that happen to me again. I hope that you are enjoying your summer vacation (or did you actually retire this year). Again, thanks for the P*U*S*H*  (Putting Us Simply Healthy)


Hi Hon
Well Done!!!
It looks like I need to get a PUSH,,
My steps are way down,,you've motivated me to try harder starting tomorrow morning.
I am off for the summer but go back in Sept,,,I am half days since last year and love it.
Thanks for the motivation.
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Off to a good start==goal is 4000-5000,,wish me luck,,its hot outside.
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Debbie

Good luck, Mel. My Fitbit died partway through the day, so it is charging now.


----------



## hdrolfe

Last day of work for summer! Then 5 weeks off. Kiddo made it at my parent's until today, I am going to get him at dinner time. He had some rough times sleeping which my mother cannot handle. And he really exhausted my father, going swimming, to the park, playing basketball. I guess it will be my turn to be exhausted! I will also need to get off my but, we leave for Disney in 24 days so I need to get my steps back up. It's been so hot and I feel bad walking the dog too far in that weather, he's black and he gets so hot. I will be able to go early-ish morning so that will be good. Looking forward to at least a few days of sleeping past 7! Until Disney when we'll be up early and out late


----------



## Pumpkin1172

@hdrolfe  enjoy your holidays!!!!!!!!!  Sounds like you have lots of fun planned.  I will say, I'm envious of the disney trip!!!!  I'm sure you two will have a great time!!!!


----------



## Shir Kahn

We lost our dog at the lake last Sunday and didn't find her for 6 days.  I walked just over 170km during those 6 days, where before this incident, I think I was walking about 5000 steps a day roughly.  I actually kind of got hooked on walking while doing this and while I don't think I'll be walking 6+ hours a day, I'm setting a goal of at least 15,000 steps a day for myself now.  I've got about 15-20 pounds to lose to get to my ideal weight, so if I can keep to this plan, it shouldn't take too long, even though for some reason I didn't lose any weight during that week!  People are theorizing that fat was turned into muscle which actually weighs a bit more, so the calorie deficit I was running was almost equaled out.  If that's true, once the muscles stop forming as much, more fat should start burning away hopefully!


----------



## AdamsMum

Hi All, I'm new to this thread but not to the boards.  I've been reading some of your posts, but not all.  Some good advice in here.
My situation...I've been overweight most of my adult life, yoyoing up and down.  I lost significant weight at some points.  i used to joke that I had dieted my way up to this weight. That's not funny anymore.
Left my marriage in 2012.  It wasn't pretty, I was controlled emotionally for 26 years, my self esteem was very low.  I don't know what made me go, it certainly wasn't confidence, but I guess even I had a tipping point. 
After a couple of years I started experiencing serious pain in my hip.  Not good news, arthritis.  Walking was my only exercise and I loved it.  I was a powerhouse, crisscrossing the parks, driving my family nuts.  Good memories.   I still walk but can't get anything close to aerobic walking going on.  Today I had a follow up visit to an orthopedic surgeon.  My weight, she said, was a big factor in my pain.  Of course it is.  She also said my arthritis isn't all that advanced, so if I can lose weight, I can prolong the life of the joint. So easily said.  So I'm following your posts, hoping for inspiration.  I do some strength training, and flexibility exercises recommended by my physio therapist, thank goodness for my work benefits.  
Next trip February 2020 with my son who right now is living in California, lucky guy.


----------



## AdamsMum

Shir Kahn said:


> We lost our dog at the lake last Sunday and didn't find her for 6 days.


So happy you found your dog, that must have been a terrible week. Hugs, to you and the dog.


----------



## Shir Kahn

AdamsMum said:


> So happy you found your dog, that must have been a terrible week. Hugs, to you and the dog.


Yeah, it was a seriously stressful week, especially since we're going to WDW on Monday and if we hadn't found her....


----------



## hdrolfe

Shir Kahn said:


> We lost our dog at the lake last Sunday and didn't find her for 6 days.  I walked just over 170km during those 6 days, where before this incident, I think I was walking about 5000 steps a day roughly.  I actually kind of got hooked on walking while doing this and while I don't think I'll be walking 6+ hours a day, I'm setting a goal of at least 15,000 steps a day for myself now.  I've got about 15-20 pounds to lose to get to my ideal weight, so if I can keep to this plan, it shouldn't take too long, even though for some reason I didn't lose any weight during that week!  People are theorizing that fat was turned into muscle which actually weighs a bit more, so the calorie deficit I was running was almost equaled out.  If that's true, once the muscles stop forming as much, more fat should start burning away hopefully!



Glad you found your dog! My last dog ran away twice, the first time after I'd only had him about 2 weeks, he was missing over a month before someone caught him and called me (he was very far from home). Second time was at a local dog park we drove to, he found his way home after 10 days! 

When you start exercising your muscles get "damaged" which causes your body to hold onto more water, after a few weeks of exercising you normally drop the water and then you will see the weight loss.


----------



## Shir Kahn

hdrolfe said:


> Glad you found your dog! My last dog ran away twice, the first time after I'd only had him about 2 weeks, he was missing over a month before someone caught him and called me (he was very far from home). Second time was at a local dog park we drove to, he found his way home after 10 days!
> 
> When you start exercising your muscles get "damaged" which causes your body to hold onto more water, after a few weeks of exercising you normally drop the water and then you will see the weight loss.


Oh nice!  That makes me feel better, thanks!


----------



## bababear_50

Heather it is now time to breathe and say  summer holidays are here!!!
Hope you and Jackson have an awesome time!!! Treat yourself well!!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Shir Kahn said:


> We lost our dog at the lake last Sunday and didn't find her for 6 days.  I walked just over 170km during those 6 days, where before this incident, I think I was walking about 5000 steps a day roughly.  I actually kind of got hooked on walking while doing this and while I don't think I'll be walking 6+ hours a day, I'm setting a goal of at least 15,000 steps a day for myself now.  I've got about 15-20 pounds to lose to get to my ideal weight, so if I can keep to this plan, it shouldn't take too long, even though for some reason I didn't lose any weight during that week!  People are theorizing that fat was turned into muscle which actually weighs a bit more, so the calorie deficit I was running was almost equaled out.  If that's true, once the muscles stop forming as much, more fat should start burning away hopefully!


Welcome to our group!
I am so happy you found your dog,,,pets hold such a special place in our hearts.
Remember to drink lots of water and listen to what your body is telling you.
You've set some great goals.
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

AdamsMum said:


> Hi All, I'm new to this thread but not to the boards.  I've been reading some of your posts, but not all.  Some good advice in here.
> My situation...I've been overweight most of my adult life, yoyoing up and down.  I lost significant weight at some points.  i used to joke that I had dieted my way up to this weight. That's not funny anymore.
> Left my marriage in 2012.  It wasn't pretty, I was controlled emotionally for 26 years, my self esteem was very low.  I don't know what made me go, it certainly wasn't confidence, but I guess even I had a tipping point.
> After a couple of years I started experiencing serious pain in my hip.  Not good news, arthritis.  Walking was my only exercise and I loved it.  I was a powerhouse, crisscrossing the parks, driving my family nuts.  Good memories.   I still walk but can't get anything close to aerobic walking going on.  Today I had a follow up visit to an orthopedic surgeon.  My weight, she said, was a big factor in my pain.  Of course it is.  She also said my arthritis isn't all that advanced, so if I can lose weight, I can prolong the life of the joint. So easily said.  So I'm following your posts, hoping for inspiration.  I do some strength training, and flexibility exercises recommended by my physio therapist, thank goodness for my work benefits.
> Next trip February 2020 with my son who right now is living in California, lucky guy.



Welcome to our special group!
Ahhhhh you beat me,,,I did 17 years in a very dysfunctional marriage,,before I left,,hugs Hon!
I have a fair amount of Arthritis and am slowly learning ways to *keep on moving*.
I work with kids that have special needs so staying flexible is a big challenge for me,,along with learning to adjust my diet.
Welcome and Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

I am up to 4000 steps but taking it slow as right leg is swelling and causing pain,,leg tensor is helping though.
Tomorrow we head out of town for a few days so I should be walking a fair amount.
Hugs to everyone
Mel


----------



## Debbie

Hubby and I did a session of Grow Young Fitness Yoga today. Before I went to bed, I discovered that I hadn’t made my step count (knees have been acting up ), so step alongside the bed I went. Two for two!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Shir Kahn said:


> We lost our dog at the lake last Sunday and didn't find her for 6 days. I walked just over 170km during those 6 days, where before this incident, I think I was walking about 5000 steps a day roughly. I actually kind of got hooked on walking while doing this and while I don't think I'll be walking 6+ hours a day, I'm setting a goal of at least 15,000 steps a day for myself now. I've got about 15-20 pounds to lose to get to my ideal weight, so if I can keep to this plan, it shouldn't take too long, even though for some reason I didn't lose any weight during that week! People are theorizing that fat was turned into muscle which actually weighs a bit more, so the calorie deficit I was running was almost equaled out. If that's true, once the muscles stop forming as much, more fat should start burning away hopefully!


Welcome to our little group!!!!

I'm so glad you found your dog.  We lost ours one night when we were camping.  She was a little pomeranian mix...so just little - lost in bear, coyote, cougar country.  We searched for a bout 4 hours.  We decided that maybe she was just too scared to come back to us as she knew we were mad.  I went to bed...about 2 hrs later I hear her whining and scratching to get back into the camper!!!  I was relieved, happy and mad all at the same time.  That little stinker.  We were so lucky that she was not made into a meal.   I"m sure you were extremely happy to have found your dog!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

AdamsMum said:


> Hi All, I'm new to this thread but not to the boards. I've been reading some of your posts, but not all. Some good advice in here.


  Welcome to our little group here!!!!  

Life is never easy.  I hope you can find your groove and build up your strength again.  I'm glad your here


----------



## ottawamom

Welcome to our group to our new members. I went to bed early last night and haven't really been on the computer today and it looks like I missed a lot. Glad the dog is back safe and sound.

This thread has become a catch all thread to vent, encourage, and just touch base with a few of the regulars. The more the merrier.


----------



## hdrolfe

Looks like tomorrow will be a relaxing day. We've been swimming 3 days in a row but this evening kiddo has a bit of a fever, so he went to bed early, and I suspect tomorrow will be a relaxing day. He has reminded me that we can just have a day we don't do anything. I guess we'll be watching some netflix tomorrow. Hopefully the weather will be nice enough for me to get puppy out for a walk. We did go this morning, and then about 2 1/2 hours of swimming this afternoon. Three weeks from now we'll be at Disney... so I'm glad if he is going to get sick this summer that's now and not then!


----------



## bababear_50

Hope he feels better soon Heather.Hugs
Lots of walking which actually helped the small lump on my right leg to go down. (swelling).
Trying to stay motivated,,,and positive!
I swear I walk a 1000-2000 steps each day before I remember to grab my phone which is recording the steps,,,
,,tomorrow I am dragging it everywhere with me.
Happy Long weekend everyone!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

hi to our newbies and welcome to the group! 

i started the year with weekly checking, but monthly seem more realistic now...

looking back on july, i think i did a great job of being more active, and especially making activity part of my daily life. we walk to the library or grocery store or just around the neighborhood most days. add yard work and chasing after a toddler, and my steps are waaaaay up. my average for the month was over 10,000/day. i hope i can keep it up as the summer comes to and end (there’s a chill in the morning and evening air here already...). winter is the most challenging for me, so i’m already thinking about how to keep active in the snow and cold. 

food for the month is more of a mixed bag. meals have been pretty good. lots of grilled foods, which means (at least for me) mostly fresh stuff. some highlights: pork chops with grilled peaches, halloumi with a tomato salad, and rainbow trout with crispy skin. snacking is where i’m falling down though. too much ice cream and chips and candy! this month i’m going to cut snacking down so it’s a treat again instead of a habit.


----------



## Debbie

marchingstar said:


> hi to our newbies and welcome to the group!
> 
> i started the year with weekly checking, but monthly seem more realistic now...
> 
> looking back on july, i think i did a great job of being more active, and especially making activity part of my daily life. we walk to the library or grocery store or just around the neighborhood most days. add yard work and chasing after a toddler, and my steps are waaaaay up. my average for the month was over 10,000/day. i hope i can keep it up as the summer comes to and end (there’s a chill in the morning and evening air here already...). winter is the most challenging for me, so i’m already thinking about how to keep active in the snow and cold.
> 
> food for the month is more of a mixed bag. meals have been pretty good. lots of grilled foods, which means (at least for me) mostly fresh stuff. some highlights: pork chops with grilled peaches, halloumi with a tomato salad, and rainbow trout with crispy skin. snacking is where i’m falling down though. too much ice cream and chips and candy! this month i’m going to cut snacking down so it’s a treat again instead of a habit.


Thanks for the update. I love the summer foods-fresh fruits and veggies, but you are right....along with those come the vacation treats (even if you are retired and on a permanent 'vacation'). I like your goal. My goal for August will be to make my steps 85% of the time. Helping me is checking this thread each evening and then I can check my Fitbit to see how much I have to do. So, for that, I thank y'all.


----------



## hdrolfe

Well we leave Saturday morning, I've done all I can walking-wise at this point! I hope the trip goes well. I'm upping my vitamin C and stuff this week, kiddo being sick means mama does not want to get it. 

Kiddo has come down with a cold and is stuffed up, he is VERY worried about the flight now. I will do everything we can to help him, and have earplanes already. Decongestant and antihistamine before the flight, saline spray as well. That will be about the only liquids in my bag for this flight, plus sunscreen  I am checking a bag with all the rest since it's Disney and the magic of it showing up is part of the trip. I know once we get there it will be great, he's young and is always on the go. We'll perhaps slow down a bit, and miss a few rides along the way, perhaps end a few of the days earlier than I had planned, and maybe have a nap in the afternoon instead of swimming. And hopefully I haven't already caught it. 

I did my hair, purple, today and he wanted his blue, so it's a greeny-blue now. Our pictures will be fun for sure, and I'm sure my mom will say something about it when she sees. I suspect his will wash off within a few days. 

I should go to bed and get a good sleep too I guess! Packing is done except for the last few things. I should be getting excited but I'm stuck on the worries. 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## AdamsMum

hdrolfe said:


> I'm stuck on the worries.


I hope everything goes well for you. I know the stress of going with a child who's come down with something.  We drove down when my daughter was 4 and the first chicken pox spot showed up as we were beginning our trip.  Just had to ride it out in the hotel, but we were going for 2 weeks so the whole trip wasn't a washout.  Maybe your kiddo's cold will be short.


----------



## ottawamom

Have a great trip @hdrolfe , here's hoping it's not a bad cold. Any chance it's allergies. I live with a permanent cold like nose these days. If it is he'll make a miraculous recovery as soon as you hit Florida.


----------



## bababear_50

Hi Heather
I hope you have a wonderful holiday Hon!
Just rest,relax and enjoy...well that is when Jackson is not running you around everywhere...you deserve this.
I hope you have lots of pixie dust sprinkled on your trip,fingers crossed that you stay healthy.

Hugs
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

hdrolfe said:


> Well we leave Saturday morning, I've done all I can walking-wise at this point! I hope the trip goes well. I'm upping my vitamin C and stuff this week, kiddo being sick means mama does not want to get it.
> 
> Kiddo has come down with a cold and is stuffed up, he is VERY worried about the flight now. I will do everything we can to help him, and have earplanes already. Decongestant and antihistamine before the flight, saline spray as well. That will be about the only liquids in my bag for this flight, plus sunscreen  I am checking a bag with all the rest since it's Disney and the magic of it showing up is part of the trip. I know once we get there it will be great, he's young and is always on the go. We'll perhaps slow down a bit, and miss a few rides along the way, perhaps end a few of the days earlier than I had planned, and maybe have a nap in the afternoon instead of swimming. And hopefully I haven't already caught it.
> 
> I did my hair, purple, today and he wanted his blue, so it's a greeny-blue now. Our pictures will be fun for sure, and I'm sure my mom will say something about it when she sees. I suspect his will wash off within a few days.
> 
> I should go to bed and get a good sleep too I guess! Packing is done except for the last few things. I should be getting excited but I'm stuck on the worries.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.



have a wonderful trip! my suggestion is going to sound weird, but you should both bring a light sweater. when i went in august, it was super hot outside and the air conditioning was always cranked inside. i ended up sick from the dramatic temp differences.


----------



## hdrolfe

Thanks all  He says his ears are feeling better this morning. Fingers crossed that continues to improve! I got myself some Claritin to see if it helps me, and I also bought some saline nose spray, children's decongestant/anti-histamine for him to take before the flight tomorrow, and a vicks inhaler (which he likes the smell of). Will stock some kleenex in the carryon, and hopefully not infect the whole plane... We will be taking sweaters for the flights and if it's cool in the AC. 

Bedtime was rough last night, he finally listened to me about drinking more water to help and of course then had to pee in the middle of the night. He was really upset and crying, saying we should never go on another trip, that it was going to be horrible and he hated his life. Over reaction from being tired I'm sure, but ugh any way. 

Online checkin for the flight isn't working for some reason, whatever, I have to check bags any way so will go to the counter tomorrow. 

I booked us at Garden Grove tomorrow night, kiddo wanted a seafood buffet and Cape May didn't have any good times. They actually called to confirm the reservation yesterday (and let me know I can't use magic band or dining plan to pay). Looking forward to the seafood! We're staying at All-Star Movies this time, I changed my mind so many times on where to stay lol. But the rooms are renovated, and we've never stayed at an All-Star before, and since the gondola's aren't running yet, it seemed like a good time to try it out. Hoping for a Mighty Ducks room, seems to be closer to Music but that's ok, it's near the "quiet" pool and I think it will give us options for dining and swimming.

And now I have so many hours to fill until it's time to drop the dog off at the kennel, and get the last few things sorted in the house, and try to sleep. Any way! Sorry for going on and on, I'm excited and he doesn't want me to talk about it any more. Too stressful for him I guess. The pets don't seem to really listen


----------



## Pumpkin1172

hdrolfe said:


> Thanks all  He says his ears are feeling better this morning. Fingers crossed that continues to improve! I got myself some Claritin to see if it helps me, and I also bought some saline nose spray, children's decongestant/anti-histamine for him to take before the flight tomorrow, and a vicks inhaler (which he likes the smell of). Will stock some kleenex in the carryon, and hopefully not infect the whole plane... We will be taking sweaters for the flights and if it's cool in the AC.




I'm so glad he's feeling better.  He could have some anxiety and stress over not feeling well and knowing he has to travel.  Once he gets there ( if he's like my kids ) he will be ready to hit the parks.  

Have a great time!!!  You both deserve to have a holiday.  I'm glad you were able to get some walking/conditioning in before you left.  Have a great time!!!!!  Do you need a stow away?  I would gladly be your stow away


----------



## marchingstar

hdrolfe said:


> Thanks all  He says his ears are feeling better this morning. Fingers crossed that continues to improve! I got myself some Claritin to see if it helps me, and I also bought some saline nose spray, children's decongestant/anti-histamine for him to take before the flight tomorrow, and a vicks inhaler (which he likes the smell of). Will stock some kleenex in the carryon, and hopefully not infect the whole plane... We will be taking sweaters for the flights and if it's cool in the AC.
> 
> Bedtime was rough last night, he finally listened to me about drinking more water to help and of course then had to pee in the middle of the night. He was really upset and crying, saying we should never go on another trip, that it was going to be horrible and he hated his life. Over reaction from being tired I'm sure, but ugh any way.
> 
> Online checkin for the flight isn't working for some reason, whatever, I have to check bags any way so will go to the counter tomorrow.
> 
> I booked us at Garden Grove tomorrow night, kiddo wanted a seafood buffet and Cape May didn't have any good times. They actually called to confirm the reservation yesterday (and let me know I can't use magic band or dining plan to pay). Looking forward to the seafood! We're staying at All-Star Movies this time, I changed my mind so many times on where to stay lol. But the rooms are renovated, and we've never stayed at an All-Star before, and since the gondola's aren't running yet, it seemed like a good time to try it out. Hoping for a Mighty Ducks room, seems to be closer to Music but that's ok, it's near the "quiet" pool and I think it will give us options for dining and swimming.
> 
> And now I have so many hours to fill until it's time to drop the dog off at the kennel, and get the last few things sorted in the house, and try to sleep. Any way! Sorry for going on and on, I'm excited and he doesn't want me to talk about it any more. Too stressful for him I guess. The pets don't seem to really listen



I love living vicariously through others travel plans!! I hope you both have a wonderful time


----------



## marchingstar

Heathers trip is as good a reason as any to chat about disney, so...

I have a Disney itch! (warning: i’m going to ramble. i won’t judge if you want to skip to the bottom!!)

The last 5 years, we’ve made it to the world at least once a year. Our most recent trip was in Dec, and we said we probably wouldn’t be back until spring 2021 to celebrate the kiddos third birthday (a last hurrah before disney gets a heck of a lot more expensive!). But right now, 2.5 years feels like waaaaaaay too long between trips. So we’ve started semi-seriously planning another trip, probably with my in laws. I took my first trip with them, but they haven’t been back in almost 10 years. 

Our options for the next year:
canadian thanksgiving
pros:
- we’ve never been in sept/oct, so we would see new decorations
cons:
- busy time of year for work, so the trip could only be 5 days
- we’re traveling to a wedding in sept. it’s only one province over, but two sets of flights in one month seem a bit chaotic

remembrance day week
pros:
- trip could be a full week
- we’ve gone in nov before. weather is (usually) decent, christmas is starting, and there’s lots to see and do
cons:
- we’ve been to disney during the christmas season 4 times, i think? i love it, but it might be worth visiting another time of year

anytime between the second week of dec and first week of jan
pros:
- very easy time to take a break with work, so trip could be a week or more, depending on flights and hotel availability
cons:
- possible christmas overload, again
- my first trip was the week between christmas and new years. it was beyond busy, and i can only imagine how it’ll be with a toddler
- not spending out first christmas in our new house

mid-february
pros:
- new time of year for us, though it doesn’t seem like it’s much of a ‘season’ at disney
- some flexibility with work means trip could be 7-10 days
- ‘value’ season = better deals on flights and hotels
cons:
- crowd calendars say the middle of the month can be busy (presidents’ day, princess half marathon, mardi gras week)
- right now there are no hotel discounts (i hope they’re coming, but with disney you never know)
- february is so far away!

right now, i’m leaning towards the last option being the best. has anyone been in february?  want to sway me towards a specific time of year?


----------



## Donald - my hero

*@marchingstar , I'm thinking you should lean towards the middle-to end of January ... then you would have access to a babysitter 


Now the other dates you mentioned:
October: the weather is gorgeous, crowds are **manageable, decorations are cute and you could cut down on tickets needed by doing a Halloween party. I think the end of October is our favourite for weather but HATE the fact that Food & Wine takes EPCOT into a place where visiting the country's pavilions is hard, can't even consider going on the weekends and evenings are a tad rough as well.

Remembrance Day: You'll be hitting Jersey Week, Food & Wine .. OMG crazy busy!  Not a fan of that week (even if it is our anniversary!)

Mid-Feb- Don't, just DON'T go over President's Day weekend the crowds are comparable to Christmas week. There's also a marathon in there and those really mess with transportation & resorts.

I agree that 2.5 years is toooo long to wait YOLO as my kids tell me constantly!!*


----------



## ottawamom

I soo hear you with the long wait. We're not going back until 2022 and that just seems so far out. I'm thinking I might also need a trip back before then. I'll live vicariously through your plans until then.


----------



## Chickinvic

marchingstar said:


> Heathers trip is as good a reason as any to chat about disney, so...
> 
> I have a Disney itch! (warning: i’m going to ramble. i won’t judge if you want to skip to the bottom!!)
> 
> The last 5 years, we’ve made it to the world at least once a year. Our most recent trip was in Dec, and we said we probably wouldn’t be back until spring 2021 to celebrate the kiddos third birthday (a last hurrah before disney gets a heck of a lot more expensive!). But right now, 2.5 years feels like waaaaaaay too long between trips. So we’ve started semi-seriously planning another trip, probably with my in laws. I took my first trip with them, but they haven’t been back in almost 10 years.
> 
> Our options for the next year:
> canadian thanksgiving
> pros:
> - we’ve never been in sept/oct, so we would see new decorations
> cons:
> - busy time of year for work, so the trip could only be 5 days
> - we’re traveling to a wedding in sept. it’s only one province over, but two sets of flights in one month seem a bit chaotic
> 
> remembrance day week
> pros:
> - trip could be a full week
> - we’ve gone in nov before. weather is (usually) decent, christmas is starting, and there’s lots to see and do
> cons:
> - we’ve been to disney during the christmas season 4 times, i think? i love it, but it might be worth visiting another time of year
> 
> anytime between the second week of dec and first week of jan
> pros:
> - very easy time to take a break with work, so trip could be a week or more, depending on flights and hotel availability
> cons:
> - possible christmas overload, again
> - my first trip was the week between christmas and new years. it was beyond busy, and i can only imagine how it’ll be with a toddler
> - not spending out first christmas in our new house
> 
> mid-february
> pros:
> - new time of year for us, though it doesn’t seem like it’s much of a ‘season’ at disney
> - some flexibility with work means trip could be 7-10 days
> - ‘value’ season = better deals on flights and hotels
> cons:
> - crowd calendars say the middle of the month can be busy (presidents’ day, princess half marathon, mardi gras week)
> - right now there are no hotel discounts (i hope they’re coming, but with disney you never know)
> - february is so far away!
> 
> right now, i’m leaning towards the last option being the best. has anyone been in february?  want to sway me towards a specific time of year?



We went during October a few years ago. I think it was the 4-14th? We had a good time.

The November 11-16 seems good to me. We go at this time the past few years (and will be there the 9-19th this year) and the weather is usually very nice. PS - Jersey week is the previous week, not that week (according to what I've been able to look up).

We went in February once, but the weather was kind of cool and it did rain pretty heavily for part of our trip so that clouded my view of it a bit lol.

I would avoid the Christmas break period. I can't stomach those types of crowds.


----------



## marchingstar

Donald - my hero said:


> *@marchingstar , I'm thinking you should lean towards the middle-to end of January ... then you would have access to a babysitter
> View attachment 428705
> 
> Now the other dates you mentioned:
> October: the weather is gorgeous, crowds are **manageable, decorations are cute and you could cut down on tickets needed by doing a Halloween party. I think the end of October is our favourite for weather but HATE the fact that Food & Wine takes EPCOT into a place where visiting the country's pavilions is hard, can't even consider going on the weekends and evenings are a tad rough as well.
> 
> Remembrance Day: You'll be hitting Jersey Week, Food & Wine .. OMG crazy busy!  Not a fan of that week (even if it is our anniversary!)
> 
> Mid-Feb- Don't, just DON'T go over President's Day weekend the crowds are comparable to Christmas week. There's also a marathon in there and those really mess with transportation & resorts.
> 
> I agree that 2.5 years is toooo long to wait YOLO as my kids tell me constantly!!*



you’re too funny! i’m pretty sure we’ll be visiting with one set of grandparents, and that they will also enthusiastically offer babysitting! 

my work schedule is really making things tricky. for the most part, my possible time off is right around busy weeks (presidents’ day, jersey week, christmas...). we’ve gone during christmas and jersey week before, so maybe it’ll be okay to visit at another busy time? hmm....


----------



## marchingstar

ottawamom said:


> I soo hear you with the long wait. We're not going back until 2022 and that just seems so far out. I'm thinking I might also need a trip back before then. I'll live vicariously through your plans until then.



i love living vicariously through others plans!


----------



## marchingstar

Chickinvic said:


> We went during October a few years ago. I think it was the 4-14th? We had a good time.
> 
> The November 11-16 seems good to me. We go at this time the past few years (and will be there the 9-19th this year) and the weather is usually very nice. PS - Jersey week is the previous week, not that week (according to what I've been able to look up).
> 
> We went in February once, but the weather was kind of cool and it did rain pretty heavily for part of our trip so that clouded my view of it a bit lol.
> 
> I would avoid the Christmas break period. I can't stomach those types of crowds.



thanks for this! we’ve gone around the same week in november before, and it was busy but definitely not the worst i’ve seen (the week between christmas and new years...won’t be doing that again!!)


----------



## Debbie

hdrolfe said:


> Well we leave Saturday morning, I've done all I can walking-wise at this point! I hope the trip goes well. I'm upping my vitamin C and stuff this week, kiddo being sick means mama does not want to get it.


Have a wonderful time! I'm glad that he is feeling better, and maybe some slow down time will keep him that way.


----------



## ottawamom

@hdrolfe , in the off chance you have a moment to check email etc, how was the flight down? Did Jackson survive the ordeal? Hope you're having a great time. Florida sunshine will do wonders.


----------



## hdrolfe

We are having a great time but oh man the flight. Jackson threw up 3 times at the airport. And a few times on the plane. But we made it. Anxiety. We will have to work on that before we can go on any more trips. His ears were ok though.

We are exhausted but having a lot of fun. Did EMM this morning and rode 7dmt 12 times!!! Could have done 1 more before the rope droppers but we went on the teacups. We did Peter Pan and the Carousel as well. Didn't do an afternoon break. I am so tired. Glad we got the dining plan, I would be super upset if I spent money on the stuff he isnt actually eating. But we have worked it out for future and know what snacks to stick to.

It is so hot. Trying to keep him hydrated is trying. Oh, we did RnR for the first time yesterday, man that was terrifying. SDD was worth the 40 minute wait and cant wait to ride it again at EMM tomorrow. We are doing well. Until it's time to leave. Five more fun days.


----------



## ottawamom

Thanks for the update. Poor little guy (on the plane). I can relate as I did the same thing when I was young. On they hydration front, I used to hand the boys the water bottle each we were standing in line. Take a sip! A bunch of sips adds up.

Sounds like you are having a great time in the world. I'm so jealous, 7DMT 12 times! Have a great week. Hopefully coming home will be less eventful.


----------



## marchingstar

hdrolfe said:


> We are having a great time but oh man the flight. Jackson threw up 3 times at the airport. And a few times on the plane. But we made it. Anxiety. We will have to work on that before we can go on any more trips. His ears were ok though.
> 
> We are exhausted but having a lot of fun. Did EMM this morning and rode 7dmt 12 times!!! Could have done 1 more before the rope droppers but we went on the teacups. We did Peter Pan and the Carousel as well. Didn't do an afternoon break. I am so tired. Glad we got the dining plan, I would be super upset if I spent money on the stuff he isnt actually eating. But we have worked it out for future and know what snacks to stick to.
> 
> It is so hot. Trying to keep him hydrated is trying. Oh, we did RnR for the first time yesterday, man that was terrifying. SDD was worth the 40 minute wait and cant wait to ride it again at EMM tomorrow. We are doing well. Until it's time to leave. Five more fun days.



I love hearing about your trip! I hope you’re having more good days and lots of dole whip!!


----------



## hdrolfe

We are so exhausted! It has been a lot of fun. I think I am losing a lot of water weight lol. We did the Rhino tour this morning and it was amazing. The rhinos are so cool. They feel like a hairy basketball, but very cool to touch one. We are taking a break this after noon. So hot. So sweaty. We enjoyed Typhoon Lagoon yesterday but the buses were terrible. Waited 30 minutes in the morning and at the end. But we did all the rides, everything. Tomorrow we compare Blizzard Beach. With more sunscreen cause my face is RED. Friday will be super busy with Droid Depot and MNSSHP 

Love All Star Movies, we are in Mighty Ducks and so close we take the Music buses most of the time. 

And now we swim.


----------



## hdrolfe

It looks like we are flying out right before a hurricane hits. That happened two years ago too. Not sure what that means but perhaps don't plan a trip the week after me? Not that we will be back for a few years I think. Next trip may be two weeks, one just doesn't feel long enough.


----------



## FLVacationGirl

I haven't posted since before my Vegas trip. I got in great shape for that trip then have been slacking a bit since. So, I'm starting a Disney15 plan today to lose 15lbs before my Disney trip in exactly 15 weeks!  

Hope everyone is doing well on their plans!


----------



## hdrolfe

I am curious to weigh in when I get home, my feet are swollen and sore but we have been walking a lot. Tonight is MNSSHP, we were at GE this morning and are already back at the hotel. Rest this afternoon. 

I will need to get back on track with eating when we get home, we may go away this winter. I have a cruise booked but probably cancelling it for something cheaper. Probably not doing Disney next year. Probably


----------



## marchingstar

hdrolfe said:


> I am curious to weigh in when I get home, my feet are swollen and sore but we have been walking a lot. Tonight is MNSSHP, we were at GE this morning and are already back at the hotel. Rest this afternoon.
> 
> I will need to get back on track with eating when we get home, we may go away this winter. I have a cruise booked but probably cancelling it for something cheaper. Probably not doing Disney next year. Probably



it sounds like you’ve had a great trip! the low wait times on everything that isn’t star wars sound like a dream. 

and i’ll just say...‘probably not’ is where all my trip planning starts!!


----------



## hdrolfe

Home! Exhausted, pets are super happy to see us. Kiddo only threw up three times on the way home, so that's good. Very nice Lyft driver from the airport, he used to work where I do but when he retired he started driving to keep busy.

Having the QSDP was good for the trip, but we had two credits left this morning so I got some chips for the flight home. Which we didn't eat.  Any way, still worth it I think. Not sure when we'll go back, probably not until Tron is open. I am happy to be home, it feels like we weren't really even gone. Though my feet can tell  Glad we made it before the hurricane arrived any way. Much cooler here, kind of nice really.


----------



## marchingstar

time for an update! we settled on a date for our next trip...february! 

i know there will be some bigger crowds for part of the trip, but it’s the time of year that works best so we’re going to roll with it. 

the thing is...the trip also overlaps with a race weekend. i’ve never been much of a runner...but the trip is 6 months away...i’m really considering giving it a shot!


----------



## Debbie

marchingstar said:


> >>>the thing is...the trip also overlaps with a race weekend. i’ve never been much of a runner...but the trip is 6 months away...i’m really considering giving it a shot!


GO for it! My 3 sisters and I did a half marathon at Disney in 2005. Believe me, _none_ of us were runners, or in shape when we started. We worked at it and basically walked the 16 minute mile pace. Two of my sisters could do it faster than my last sister and myself. We didn't _quite_ maintain the speed, but we stayed in front of the sweeper, finished the race and got our medals. What a trip! It was the only time that the four of us were ever at Disney together. Sooooo special!


----------



## marchingstar

Debbie said:


> GO for it! My 3 sisters and I did a half marathon at Disney in 2005. Believe me, _none_ of us were runners, or in shape when we started. We worked at it and basically walked the 16 minute mile pace. Two of my sisters could do it faster than my last sister and myself. We didn't _quite_ maintain the speed, but we stayed in front of the sweeper, finished the race and got our medals. What a trip! It was the only time that the four of us were ever at Disney together. Sooooo special!



what a nice memory! and your experience is a boost of confidence too...i would most certainly be walking at least some of the race. i would go solo, but i think it could still be a great experience.


----------



## ottawamom

Good for you to give it a try marchingstar. I've got to work at getting back into things now that the summer is over. I've got a trip to Texas coming up at the end of the month so I guess I'll have to get back on the treadmill tomorrow to make sure I've got myself in shape for marathon like touring.

Debbie I appaud you and your sisters for successfully finishing the race. I could never imagine myself doing such a thing. (too daunting)


----------



## marchingstar

ottawamom said:


> Good for you to give it a try marchingstar. I've got to work at getting back into things now that the summer is over. I've got a trip to Texas coming up at the end of the month so I guess I'll have to get back on the treadmill tomorrow to make sure I've got myself in shape for marathon like touring.
> 
> Debbie I appaud you and your sisters for successfully finishing the race. I could never imagine myself doing such a thing. (too daunting)



So sad that summer is almost over. At least in my neck of the woods, it feels like it hardly happened at all. It's going to be a long winter...

Have a great time in Texas!


----------



## FLVacationGirl

Debbie said:


> GO for it! My 3 sisters and I did a half marathon at Disney in 2005. Believe me, _none_ of us were runners, or in shape when we started. We worked at it and basically walked the 16 minute mile pace. Two of my sisters could do it faster than my last sister and myself. We didn't _quite_ maintain the speed, but we stayed in front of the sweeper, finished the race and got our medals. What a trip! It was the only time that the four of us were ever at Disney together. Sooooo special!



That is awesome!!! Good job! And so cool that you all did it together.


----------



## Pumpkin1172

marchingstar said:


> the thing is...the trip also overlaps with a race weekend. i’ve never been much of a runner...but the trip is 6 months away...i’m really considering giving it a shot!


What a great way to encourage yourself!!!!  



Debbie said:


> GO for it! My 3 sisters and I did a half marathon at Disney in 2005.


That is so amazing!!!  What great memories you must have of that trip!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin1172

Well...now that school is back in session and summer is over ( although summer never arrived here in Northern Alberta ) I'm hoping to be able to get my butt moving again.  Only one kiddo left going to school now.  He will be taking the bus ( at least until he completes his driver training and gets his licence )  so I'm hoping that with him wanting and earlier shower time...I can fit in a workout , yoga session or walk while he is busy in the bathroom...then Momma gets her turn to shower.  That is the plan...we will see how it works out in reality.  Hopefully on days where i'm not working the second job, I can do this...as I find it too hard to try to work 13-14 hrs and still do all my mom, wife things that always seem to be needing to be done.


----------



## marchingstar

I'll follow Pumpkin with a little check-in at the start of the school year too! My kiddo is still too young, but my work schedule is busiest through the school year too.

I'm trying to get back into the swing of home cooked meals as much as possible. I've stocked the freezer with a bunch of premade meals to keep our tummies full, anyways, so on busy days the only challenge is the kiddo. This week I've made about 8L of pasta sauce, corn chowder, turkey chili, and breakfast burritos. I also bought large cuts of meat, broke them down, and added marinates/rubs before freezing so we can just thaw and cook. Phew! 

On the fitness front...I started a running program! I've tried couch to 5K programs before and given up...I'm hoping that a disney race will be enough motivation to get me through and beyond. We'll see! I think my family is also going to join a gym this fall. They have swimming lessons for the kiddo plus childcare so he can play while we get in a workout. I'm really excited to make family time around fitness.


----------



## marchingstar

Pumpkin1172 said:


> Hopefully on days where i'm not working the second job, I can do this...as I find it too hard to try to work 13-14 hrs and still do all my mom, wife things that always seem to be needing to be done.



Oof, definitely agree! You'll burn yourself completely out if you try adding extra activity on top of busy days...I think slow changes are going to be most achievable and sustainable!


----------



## hdrolfe

My kiddo started grade 5 today. He has 3 teachers apparently, but I got no other information before he hid himself in his room with one of the cats and his tablet. Hopefully he'll be more forthcoming later! Not even very many notes or anything. I pray this year is better than last. He did say it was a terrible day because he had school, and he hates school... hopefully that will improve. 

I didn't do anything all day! I watched the first 7 episodes of Dark Crystal on Netflix. Tomorrow I am off as well, and will try and be more active. Also get some groceries done and hopefully some healthy meal planning for the week ahead. Plus finish the show of course  My pets were all super happy to have me home though, 3 of 4 slept on the couch with me. I'm not looking forward to going back to work Thursday. My boss took a few extra weeks off so she's not back until next week, and it's such a relief. Which makes me think I should be looking for a new position, doesn't feel right to dread work quite this much. I guess I'll see what happens Thursday. The location and work itself, and the people I work with, are all great. It's just my manager. 

I need to come up with a new plan for exercise and eating, since the weather has cooled off a bit and is nice for walking outside, and I'd like to lose some weight still. I just need a plan. Especially for eating, if I don't plan we tend to eat a lot of take out or delivery. Which also gets expensive. Right now, I need to make some dinner. Man I miss being at Disney where I just had to decide what I felt like having and order it... I need to take longer vacations


----------



## bababear_50

So I hope it's ok to share....tough week at work.
This week's down the rabbit hole..........parents of *normal* kids that now think it's ok to verbally abuse staff because they are jealous of the support special needs kids get.........I was Gobsmacked,,furious and then someone sent me this video clip.

I love it,,it brightened my day.............................

http://www.fox13news.com/trending/v...ith-lipstick-says-she-got-it-from-home-depot-
On another positive note I am 5 days for 5000 or more steps,,,yeah me.!!


----------



## Debbie

Ugh! Sometimes, parents think only of their own precious dumpling. Sorry you had to go through that! Congratulations on the steps! That's terrific. I'm in a slump for steps these days.  I hadn't viewed the video before. Love that she got it from Home Depot. LOL


----------



## juniorbugman

So I have decided to take up a new activity and I have signed up for Instructional Badminton.   I hope that since it is during the day and it is for beginner beginners that I will get people like me and I will have fun. I have played when I was in high school but that was many years ago.   Look out for the birdies.  We will see but at least I can wear my fitbit for this exercise session as opposed to the aqua fit classes I want to sign up where I can't where it because it isn't waterproof.


----------



## bababear_50

marchingstar said:


> So sad that summer is almost over. At least in my neck of the woods, it feels like it hardly happened at all. It's going to be a long winter...
> 
> Have a great time in Texas!



Yep....I am going to get a jump start next weekend on the garden...every year I leave it so late that I am working in the cold and wet yucky conditions. Then I get a wicked fall cold so I have a game plan this year,,,,hopefully I stick to it.
Enjoy each day as much as you can. Hope your training for the upcoming marathon is going well.
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

juniorbugman said:


> So I have decided to take up a new activity and I have signed up for Instructional Badminton.   I hope that since it is during the day and it is for beginner beginners that I will get people like me and I will have fun. I have played when I was in high school but that was many years ago.   Look out for the birdies.  We will see but at least I can wear my fitbit for this exercise session as opposed to the aqua fit classes I want to sign up where I can't where it because it isn't waterproof.



Way to go!!!!
Have fun
Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

Debbie said:


> Ugh! Sometimes, parents think only of their own precious dumpling. Sorry you had to go through that! Congratulations on the steps! That's terrific. I'm in a slump for steps these days.  I hadn't viewed the video before. Love that she got it from Home Depot. LOL


You are my person I think of when I'm a few hundred steps short....I think if Deb can do it,,,, so can you !!.
Hopefully the slump is just a small bump in the road and you'll be back on track soon.
Hugs to you
Mel


----------



## Debbie

bababear_50 said:


> You are my person I think of when I'm a few hundred steps short....I think if Deb can do it,,,, so can you !!.
> Hopefully the slump is just a small bump in the road and you'll be back on track soon.
> Hugs to you
> Mel


Awww. That's sweet! Okay....I think I can.....I think I can....


----------



## ottawamom

I got back on the treadmill today after taking most of the summer off. I will try to get on it each day before we head off on holiday. When I'm back I will be accustomed to lots of activity again and should be able to keep it going.

Congratulations to everyone who is finding new ways to keep moving. The cooler weather should help (not cold, just cooler)


----------



## bababear_50

Oh Boy....now what am I going to use...
*Novartis halts distribution of Zantac drug amid probe into impurities *

https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/zantac-1.5288242
Anyone have any substitute suggestions????
I am currently taking 150 mg a day,,sometimes twice a day.
Hugs Mel


----------



## Donald - my hero

*There's lots of choices for alternative meds Mel. I just found a pretty nifty table that shows all the choices
Alternatives to Zantac*

*Out of the ones listed we've used Nexium when it was RX (called the royal pill because it's purple and fairly $$) hubby liked it
Pepcid -- I used this to cut an attack short while I'm doubling up my Rx meds*


----------



## bababear_50

Donald - my hero said:


> *There's lots of choices for alternative meds Mel. I just found a pretty nifty table that shows all the choices
> Alternatives to Zantac*
> 
> *Out of the ones listed we've used Nexium when it was RX (called the royal pill because it's purple and fairly $$) hubby liked it
> Pepcid -- I used this to cut an attack short while I'm doubling up my Rx meds*



Thanks J
So I guess I may be shopping at Rexall tomorrow after all.
Thanks for the list
Hugs
Mel


----------



## marchingstar

A brief little check in to say that I'm trucking along on a couch to 5k program. So far I'm finding most of what's stopping me is mental...I'm convinced I can't do it, but every time I try to add time to my runs it goes totally fine. Slow and steady will hopefully get me to a Disney half! 

My family joined a gym this month, and we're taking the kiddo for weekly swimming lessons which is tons of fun. But they also have a daycare and they'll watch your kid while you work out, which is really awesome. I gave that a shot this week and really enjoyed it. It was the first time someone other than family watched him, and it felt like a really big step for me! 

I'm hopeful that I can keep going with training as things start getting cold. Right now I'm doing most of my running outside and the fall weather is perfect, but I'm sure that darn cold is going to change things soon...grr...

Hope everyone else is doing what they need to feel good in their bodies, or as good as possible!


----------



## bababear_50

Ok Ladies and Gents
Get your runners on and let's go!!
First day of Fall starts at 10:50 am....
Have a great week!!!
Hugs
Mel


----------



## momof2gr8kids

Gee I had to do a search for this thread!! Need to bump it up after all the crap I ate and the butter tarts I'm still eating for breakfast every morning.....

Plus, I got a fit bit for Christmas.  Kind of annoying as I try to relax and read the dis and plan other trips I probably will never take, or calculating the costs of dvc contracts I want to buy but still have to wait a bit for..... it keeps reminding me how many more steps I need to do this hour.  It obviously doesn't recognize the fact that I worked my ars off getting reading for Christmas and hosting everyone multiple times and I need a break!!! LOL.  

I've been nagging DH to get my treadmill set back up in the rec room so I can use it.  (Poker table trumped my treadmill....I was going to the gym so didn't mind.) But I find this time of year hard to walk outside, plus with dh's shift work and cars going in all different directions, harder to get to the gym.  I figure if I could at least use the treadmill at home here and there, and get to the gym 3 times a week for weights, etc, then I'm good.

How is everyone else doing with their fitness goals through the holiday season?  If you didn't eat 3 butter tarts for breakfast this am, or 5 for yesterday's breakfast, then you're doing better than me!


----------



## ottawamom

I have to dig my treadmill out from under some Christmas decorations boxes but then I will be back at it. I have a trip planned with my DS22 so I will need to be on my game to keep up with him.

Right now I'm getting over preparing Christmas dinner and all that that entails. And I caught someones cold so there's that too but once I'm over that it will be full steam ahead.

Thanks for resurrecting this thread @momof2gr8kids  or we can start a new one for the new decade. Start the new year off fresh. New hopes and goals.


----------



## hdrolfe

Soon a new year! New decade  I hope to start back on the exercise, and eating better. Money is going to be very tight for a few months as we are hoping to move and I need to save up. So I won't be able to eat as low carb as I'd like, but I hope I can manage to cut back at least. 

For Christmas my parents hired someone to help me declutter and clean the house for two days. She comes tomorrow and Sunday. I hope to get a lot of stuff out of the house, the move will be a downsize and kiddo is old enough to get rid of a lot of his toys, so hopefully this will get things cleaned and organized. And perhaps make cooking easier since the kitchen will be better organized. At least that's the hope! 

Thanks for reviving the thread  I had thought about it earlier in the month but I wasn't really up to it before Christmas. Now, once all the chocolate is gone I'll be able to eat better


----------



## bababear_50

Here comes January 2020 and I am not sure I am ready yet to start a new decade.
I hope to eat a chocolate bar,a bag of chips and have a nice big cup of coffee (with cream)!!!
I am actually not overly hungry,,but just jealous of all the Christmas treats everyone is eating in front of me.
I see the Surgeon the first week of Jan and it is goodbye gallbladder hello food.!

Decluttering my bedroom is a big goal because it seems every time I do this I am looking for something I threw out. A lot of things I store are for the special needs kids I work with and the school has got to start making storage space available to us.
Maybe making some *Must Do* list will help me organize.


I dropped my afternoon dance work-out and need to get back into that routine soon.
Baby steps,,,but I will get there again.

Good to be back!
Thanks for restarting the thread *momof2gr8kids !!*


Let's Dance






Hugs
Mel


----------



## bababear_50

*ottawamom*
I like the idea of a new thread
*Dis New Hopes & Goals*
Hugs
Mel


----------



## Chickinvic

momof2gr8kids said:


> Gee I had to do a search for this thread!! Need to bump it up after all the crap I ate and the butter tarts I'm still eating for breakfast every morning.....
> 
> Plus, I got a fit bit for Christmas.  Kind of annoying as I try to relax and read the dis and plan other trips I probably will never take, or calculating the costs of dvc contracts I want to buy but still have to wait a bit for..... it keeps reminding me how many more steps I need to do this hour.  It obviously doesn't recognize the fact that I worked my ars off getting reading for Christmas and hosting everyone multiple times and I need a break!!! LOL.
> 
> I've been nagging DH to get my treadmill set back up in the rec room so I can use it.  (Poker table trumped my treadmill....I was going to the gym so didn't mind.) But I find this time of year hard to walk outside, plus with dh's shift work and cars going in all different directions, harder to get to the gym.  I figure if I could at least use the treadmill at home here and there, and get to the gym 3 times a week for weights, etc, then I'm good.
> 
> How is everyone else doing with their fitness goals through the holiday season?  If you didn't eat 3 butter tarts for breakfast this am, or 5 for yesterday's breakfast, then you're doing better than me!



I've been doing really good. I am down to my goal weight this year and using the treadmill morning and night almost daily. Really helps doing 2 sessions (broken up) during the day. I do about 6 miles in the morning and the same at night. Treadmills are boring (I prefer to run outside), but here in Ottawa in the winter I'm stuck on treadmill. I can't wait to move back to my hometown (Victoria) where I can run outside year round. That is my new plan - moving back out west hopefully in the fall.


----------



## ottawamom

Chickinvic said:


> I've been doing really good. I am down to my goal weight this year and using the treadmill morning and night almost daily. Really helps doing 2 sessions (broken up) during the day. I do about 6 miles in the morning and the same at night. Treadmills are boring (I prefer to run outside), but here in Ottawa in the winter I'm stuck on treadmill. I can't wait to move back to my hometown (Victoria) where I can run outside year round. That is my new plan - moving back out west hopefully in the fall.



This is the thread from last year. Please join us at DIS Fit 2020: New Hopes and Goal for this years discussion. We've taken on purging unnecessary stuff in our homes as well as healthier eating and fitness.


----------

